# Show Your Face Thread



## soccercruiser87

New Thread, same rules...

This thread is for everyone to post pictures of themselves. And also have people make comments about other peoples pictures. There will be NO private conversations or off topic conversations in this thread, that's what PM's (private messages) are for.

Also, when posting pictures of yourself, they MUST be DIS appropriate. This means that there is no vulgar or any other inappropriate gestures allowed in pictures. The DIS is a family friendly forum and inappropriate pictures will not be tolerated.

Now, lets see everyone.


----------



## metsluva57

I'll be the first to post!!


----------



## PigletGurl

now before i go.... my 19th birthday pics tee hee

me practicing my candle blowing lol








putting my skills to work... =]








yay job's done and im one year older  








thanks for coming to my virtual party =]


----------



## princesskelz

Kelly: very pretty!
Wanda: your beautiful! i love your face in the first one 





here i am!


----------



## imabrat

Everyone's so pretty! Wanda, that cake looks yummy!
This was taken tonight, and it's my natural hair. I straightened my bangs out, but that's it.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Sonya you are THE cutest thing ever!


----------



## imabrat

EeyoreFan1 said:


> Sonya you are THE cutest thing ever!



Even though I look 12 years old?
Thank you!


----------



## DramaQueen

oh wow sonya LOVE the hair!!!!!!!
wanda yayyy youre 19!! welcome to the club! lol
kels that's such a cute pic of you & metsluva(im sorry, i cant remember your name at the moment!) you are too adorable.



Now, I have decided that I am going to post the stupidest picture of me so that it's on the first page of the new SYF thread. 
are you ready kids? (aye, aye, captain!)


----------



## baby<3

Yay!  New Thread! 

Everyone looks beautiful as always


----------



## pigletgirl

DramaQueen....so sorry I forgot your name!

But thats a funny pic.


----------



## Hawaiidood

Just a few reposts from the last SYF thread. 

Family at my B-day





"Stacy" and I





Just an overly stupid one of me


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Looking good Matt 

Everyone is so pretty!  Especialy Wanda and Sonya and Kelly.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

wow...another syf thread!


----------



## minniemouse440044

everyone is so goodlooking 
what the heck, why not!


----------



## STOPxmickeytime

DramaQueen said:


> oh wow sonya LOVE the hair!!!!!!!
> wanda yayyy youre 19!! welcome to the club! lol
> kels that's such a cute pic of you & metsluva(im sorry, i cant remember your name at the moment!) you are too adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have decided that I am going to post the stupidest picture of me so that it's on the first page of the new SYF thread.
> are you ready kids? (aye, aye, captain!)



...HAHAHAHHA
Thank you, Caitlin, for making my horrific midterm cram session a little less dreary. :]

And great pictures, everyone!


----------



## BabyPiglet

The many faces of me.


----------



## PurpleDucky

i like your new glasses jenny


----------



## BabyPiglet

PurpleDucky said:


> i like your new glasses jenny


Thank you, Devan.


----------



## life of the party

blurryy!





fattyy <333


----------



## PigletGurl

Katie you are so beautiful!


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> blurryy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fattyy <333


very pretty katie


----------



## BabyPiglet

Katie, I love your hair! What do you put in it to prevent frizziness? (I have very similiar hair.)


----------



## PurpleDucky

life of the party said:


> blurryy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fattyy <333



who eats ice cream with a fork? XD


----------



## life of the party

Wow! Quick responses!
xD



PigletGurl said:


> Katie you are so beautiful!


Aww thanks!



KidGoofy said:


> very pretty katie


Thankss
THOMAS! I commented our myspace photographs :B


BabyPiglet said:


> Katie, I love your hair! What do you put in it to prevent frizziness? (I have very similiar hair.)


Thanks!

Well what i do is i take my shower or whatever and brush my hair at the end of my shower before i get out.
If you brush curly hair while its wet it goes CRAZY! Frizzy & poofy and oh god i look bad xD

But if you brush it while it is wet you separate the tangles, but it doesn't go poofy & frizzy.

Then i put gel in it and put it in a bun (if i want it curly)

But if I'm straightening it (which is rare) i put de-frizzing stuff in it and blow-dry it straight and then use a straightener


----------



## life of the party

PurpleDucky said:


> who eats ice cream with a fork? XD


 
you WOULD notice that.
BUTBUTBUT
i was out of spoons
and i thought it was funny
so i documented the moment
:B


----------



## PurpleDucky

life of the party said:


> you WOULD notice that.
> BUTBUTBUT
> i was out of spoons
> and i thought it was funny
> so i documented the moment
> :B


i'm purrty good with details like that.
LAZY wash a spoon!


----------



## PigletGurl

PurpleDucky said:


> who eats ice cream with a fork? XD



i do XD


----------



## BabyPiglet

I can just imagine somebody trying to eat half-melted ice cream with a fork. xD Lolol.


----------



## imabrat

life of the party said:


> you WOULD notice that.
> BUTBUTBUT
> i was out of spoons
> and i thought it was funny
> so i documented the moment
> :B



Hah, I noticed that too. I was like what the?
Don't worry, I chew my ice cream. And my drinks.


----------



## Hawaiidood

life of the party said:


> blurryy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fattyy <333


Ohhhh so this is the girl behind the insanity of my Webcam room


Very cute.


----------



## Babyjustrun

I actually do eat ice cream with a fork.
All the time.
Much prefer it really.


----------



## BabyPiglet

imabrat said:


> Hah, I noticed that too. I was like what the?
> Don't worry, I chew my ice cream. And my drinks.


How do you. chew. water?


----------



## pigletgirl

I like to eat icecream with a sfork or sphork....lol

Spoon fork combo. They actually make baby flatware like that so thats what I usually use at home when I eat icecream.


----------



## life of the party

imabrat said:


> Hah, I noticed that too. I was like what the?
> Don't worry, I chew my ice cream. And my drinks.



haha!
how?!


Hawaiidood said:


> Ohhhh so this is the girl behind the insanity of my Webcam room
> 
> 
> Very cute.


Oh yahh i cause riots some days too.

& thanks.


----------



## imabrat

BabyPiglet said:


> How do you. chew. water?



Easy, you take a sip and your tongue hits the roof of your mouth. Your teeth chew one time, then you swallow.
That's how I intake fluids anyway.

I know, I know. I am a MASSIVE freak.
=)


----------



## STOPxmickeytime

pigletgirl said:


> I like to eat icecream with a sfork or sphork....lol
> 
> Spoon fork combo. They actually make baby flatware like that so thats what I usually use at home when I eat icecream.



You mean a spork?
Haha I've never heard them called "sforks" before.


----------



## BabyPiglet

imabrat said:


> Easy, you take a sip and your tongue hits the roof of your mouth. Your teeth chew one time, then you swallow.
> That's how I intake fluids anyway.
> 
> I know, I know. I am a MASSIVE freak.
> =)


I'm sitting like a total idiot taking sips of my diet dr. pepper to find out what you're talking about. After downing most of my drink, I finally 'get' it. I think I do it too. 

Lol!


----------



## pigletgirl

STOPxmickeytime said:


> You mean a spork?
> Haha I've never heard them called "sforks" before.



Yeah, that. I've never heard of a spork! Or least somone call it that until today.

Boy I'm a retard!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Everyone here is so good looking. I'm jealous!





I am so so so very cool. 




My brother and I


----------



## Hawaiidood

You are way to cute Jess, no joke! Your bro is is so cool. Sometimes im jealous and wish I had some siblings.


----------



## princesskelz

GF you are beautiful!
Mason is adorable!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

New Years Day





The lighting and coloring was photoshopped a bit.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Hawaiidood said:


> You are way to cute Jess, no joke! Your bro is is so cool. Sometimes im jealous and wish I had some siblings.


Thanks  Siblings are great (About 10% of the time  )


princesskelz said:


> GF you are beautiful!
> Mason is adorable!



Thanks  

Jaimie- You are too pretty!!!


----------



## DisneyLily

EeyoreFan1 said:


> Everyone here is so good looking. I'm jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so so so very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother and I


Jess you are GORGEOUS!
Gawsh im jealous.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Everyone is so pretty / gorgeous / handsome!
xD


----------



## Kairi-Angel

Everyone's so pretty.  
I take alot of pictures, lol. Sorry for any edit-ness, I love picnik.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

EeyoreFan1 said:


> Jaimie- You are too pretty!!!



Thanks Jessie. 
As always, you're adorable.


----------



## Cinderelli16

More pics from Disney.
Yes I know I need to do my TR. lol

Hahaha my little brother's a dork. lol





Hahah.


----------



## DramaQueen

Jess, Jaimie, Ellen, Kayla you are all such beauts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SO gorgeous! 
(and YES Kayla you DO need to do a TR!!!)


I made this on picnik--i figured i'd try it out


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> More pics from Disney.
> Yes I know I need to do my TR. lol
> 
> Hahaha my little brother's a dork. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah.



haha these are so cute 
btw where did you get your hoodie?
i really like it haha


----------



## PigletGurl

Kairi-Angel said:


> Everyone's so pretty.
> I take alot of pictures, lol. Sorry for any edit-ness, I love picnik.



pretty


----------



## PigletGurl

okay this ones uber embarrassing lol


----------



## DisneyLily

By golly y'all are just gorgeous and handsome!

P.S. Wanda I love the last pic =D


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> haha these are so cute
> btw where did you get your hoodie?
> i really like it haha



Hahah thanks Rach! 
I got it from the World of Disney like 2 years ago. lol


----------



## LittleMissMagic

I'm in the red.... Miss Junior Runner-Up doesn't get a crown  lol





My friends wouldn't join me on stage....


----------



## DisneyLily

LittleMissMagic said:


> I'm in the red.... Miss Junior Runner-Up doesn't get a crown  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friends wouldn't join me on stage....



 You are gorgeous and congratulations!


----------



## 3mtn-kate

webcam pic
it's kinda small


----------



## BabyPiglet

EeyoreFan1 said:


> Everyone here is so good looking. I'm jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so so so very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother and I


You and Mason are cutie-patooties! He's gettin' so big.  


HSMndLKfan92 said:


> New Years Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighting and coloring was photoshopped a bit.


Gorgeous, Jaimie! 


DramaQueen said:


> Jess, Jaimie, Ellen, Kayla you are all such beauts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SO gorgeous!
> (and YES Kayla you DO need to do a TR!!!)
> 
> 
> I made this on picnik--i figured i'd try it out


Haha, adorable, Caitlin.


----------



## pigletgirl

Jess you and your little brother are so cute! How old is he?


----------



## Cinderelli16

DramaQueen said:


> Jess, Jaimie, Ellen, Kayla you are all such beauts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SO gorgeous!
> (and YES Kayla you DO need to do a TR!!!)
> 
> 
> I made this on picnik--i figured i'd try it out



Awe thanks Caitlin. 
And I'll probably be doing it this weekend. lol


btw you are too GORGEOUS! hahah


----------



## CrazySteph

Cinderelli16 said:


> More pics from Disney.
> Yes I know I need to do my TR. lol
> 
> Hahaha my little brother's a dork. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah.



Gorgeous as ALWAYS Girl!! lol but oh my! I love Mexico! Cute pictures!!


----------



## life of the party

Cinderelli16 said:


> More pics from Disney.
> Yes I know I need to do my TR. lol
> 
> Hahaha my little brother's a dork. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah.


 
you are sooo pretty, girl 
super cute pics!


DramaQueen said:


> Jess, Jaimie, Ellen, Kayla you are all such beauts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SO gorgeous!
> (and YES Kayla you DO need to do a TR!!!)
> 
> 
> I made this on picnik--i figured i'd try it out


 
wow!
really really pretty!



PigletGurl said:


> okay this ones uber embarrassing lol


hahaa i love the last one!36


LittleMissMagic said:


> I'm in the red.... Miss Junior Runner-Up doesn't get a crown  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friends wouldn't join me on stage....


congrats!
really really pretty


----------



## CrazySteph

DramaQueen said:


> Jess, Jaimie, Ellen, Kayla you are all such beauts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SO gorgeous!
> (and YES Kayla you DO need to do a TR!!!)
> 
> 
> I made this on picnik--i figured i'd try it out



Beautiful Caitlin!


----------



## OneTreeHill

Everyone's so pretty/handsome. :]


----------



## life of the party

best friendss & sisterss <3






who needs snow to sled?!


----------



## CrazySteph

life of the party said:


> best friendss & sisterss <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who needs snow to sled?!



Katie, you are so gorgeous! I love your hair!! Cute pics!
lol love the paw print the best tho!


----------



## Cinderelli16

Thank you Steph & Katie! 


life of the party said:


> best friendss & sisterss <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who needs snow to sled?!



Awe you're too cute!


----------



## life of the party

CrazySteph said:


> Katie, you are so gorgeous! I love your hair!! Cute pics!
> lol love the paw print the best tho!


haha.
the paw print was from a pep rally.

thanks!


Cinderelli16 said:


> Thank you Steph & Katie!
> 
> 
> Awe you're too cute!


your welcome 

& thanks


----------



## DisneyLily

Repost


----------



## Cinderelli16

DisneyLily said:


> Repost



Awe pretty! I love your hair!


----------



## DisneyLily

Cinderelli16 said:


> Awe pretty! I love your hair!


Thanks =d
I wish it was that length again


----------



## life of the party

DisneyLily said:


> Repost


its time for a new picture, girl.


----------



## DisneyLily

life of the party said:


> its time for a new picture, girl.


I don't take pictures. I hate taking them. That picture was taken solely because I was bored.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

DisneyLily said:


> Jess you are GORGEOUS!
> Gawsh im jealous.


Thanks!! And oh please do NOT be! 


HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Thanks Jessie.
> As always, you're adorable.


You're welcome! And thanks  


DramaQueen said:


> Jess, Jaimie, Ellen, Kayla you are all such beauts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SO gorgeous!
> (and YES Kayla you DO need to do a TR!!!)
> 
> 
> I made this on picnik--i figured i'd try it out


Thanks Caitlin! You are so gorgeous! 


BabyPiglet said:


> You and Mason are cutie-patooties! He's gettin' so big.
> 
> Gorgeous, Jaimie!
> 
> Haha, adorable, Caitlin.


Thanks Jenny- and he really IS!


pigletgirl said:


> Jess you and your little brother are so cute! How old is he?


Thanks! He will be 2 in May. 


DisneyLily said:


> Repost


You are SOO pretty, Mel!!


----------



## life of the party

DisneyLily said:


> I don't take pictures. I hate taking them. That picture was taken solely because I was bored.


 
yeah but you've been reposting the same one for a loong time


----------



## Pearls

i makes magic
teehee hoho


----------



## KidGoofy

Annual Dodgeball Pics





I am on the right trying to look tough and have terrible hat hair...lol






Top Left Getting Ready to go

We made it to the Top 8 Teams and should have made the Final 4 but we lost composure and lost. But next year we are ready.


----------



## Aimbier31

KidGoofy said:


> Annual Dodgeball Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the right trying to look tough and have terrible hat hair...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Left Getting Ready to go
> 
> We made it to the Top 8 Teams and should have made the Final 4 but we lost composure and lost. But next year we are ready.



congrats on making the top 8   has anyone told you that you look a little bit like this guy ryan from the real world brooklyn you look a little bit like him and you do a good job of looking tough


----------



## Cinderelli16

KidGoofy said:


> Annual Dodgeball Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the right trying to look tough and have terrible hat hair...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Left Getting Ready to go
> 
> We made it to the Top 8 Teams and should have made the Final 4 but we lost composure and lost. But next year we are ready.



Oh Tom, Mr. Tough Guy hey? lol

Goodness I'm such a lucky girl.


----------



## 3mtn-kate

i'm pretty sure these are reposts but i'm not positive...


----------



## DramaQueen

Pearls said:


> i makes magic
> teehee hoho



OMGGG PIXIE DUST! I LOVE IT!!!
cutest picture ever!!
tooo adorable!


----------



## PigletGurl

my worthless attempt to volumize my hair with hairspray lol


----------



## 3mtn-kate

PigletGurl said:


> my worthless attempt to volumize my hair with hairspray lol



lol hairspray just always makes my hair like 5 times poofier and just does not do anything for it...


----------



## Pearls

DramaQueen said:


> OMGGG PIXIE DUST! I LOVE IT!!!
> cutest picture ever!!
> tooo adorable!



loooooool ty caitlin!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Pearls said:


> i makes magic
> teehee hoho



very very cute 
Nice editing


----------



## DisneyLily

EeyoreFan1 said:


> You are SOO pretty, Mel!!



Thanks Jess.
But not as pretty as you!



life of the party said:


> yeah but you've been reposting the same one for a loong time



Sorry but, actually, I have only reposted it twice.  
There were some people who reposted their pics quite a few times so...
Don't mean to be rude, but im just saying.


----------



## 3mtn-kate

everyone on here is so pretty!! its so not fair...


----------



## footballizlife27

life of the party said:


> blurryy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fattyy <333



very pretty katie


----------



## Pearls

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> very very cute
> Nice editing



ty!
Its not _really_ editing, though. It was a setting on my webcam that made sparkles show up when you move, and I just kinda timed it well, lol.


----------



## imabrat

life of the party said:


> yeah but you've been reposting the same one for a loong time



Katie! I'm not trying to start drama, but what gives if she's posting the same picture? Oh-freaking-well.

Paula, I L-O-V-E the sparkles!
Wanda, hairspray doesn't really help to volumize. For me, it just makes my hair sticky. Have you tried mousse?
Tom, I am SOOOO jealous that you can still play dodgeball in school. Here it's "just to dangerous".  
Everyone's sooo pretty!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

life of the party said:


> blurryy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fattyy <333



awwww you're so pretty katie! did you have all that ice cream to yourself? 
tut tut lol 
really nice pics though....crazy aswell....but thats just what youre like isnt it hahah


----------



## minniemouse440044

KidGoofy said:


> Annual Dodgeball Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the right trying to look tough and have terrible hat hair...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Left Getting Ready to go
> 
> We made it to the Top 8 Teams and should have made the Final 4 but we lost composure and lost. But next year we are ready.



dominate
haha


----------



## 3mtn-kate

KidGoofy said:


> Annual Dodgeball Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the right trying to look tough and have terrible hat hair...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Left Getting Ready to go
> 
> We made it to the Top 8 Teams and should have made the Final 4 but we lost composure and lost. But next year we are ready.



whoa that kid next to you looks intense lol


----------



## KidGoofy

Cinderelli16 said:


> Oh Tom, Mr. Tough Guy hey? lol
> 
> Goodness I'm such a lucky girl.



Oh yeah extremely tough...an I like how I am the only one who has his arms crossed



minniemouse440044 said:


> dominate
> haha



We did until our 3rd game



3mtn-kate said:


> whoa that kid next to you looks intense lol



lol...not really. But if you see their pics from last year they have the same exact facial expressions. I had to cross my arms because I have done it every year


----------



## Cinderelli16

KidGoofy said:


> *Oh yeah extremely tough...an I like how I am the only one who has his arms crossed*
> 
> 
> We did until our 3rd game
> 
> 
> 
> lol...not really. But if you see their pics from last year they have the same exact facial expressions. I had to cross my arms because I have done it every year



Lmfao, I love how you're trying to look tough, but you have smirk on your face. lol It cracks me up.


----------



## princesskelz

everyone is beautiful and handsome!

taken in DTD July 8th 2008


----------



## DisneyLily




----------



## 3mtn-kate

princesskelz said:


> everyone is beautiful and handsome!
> 
> taken in DTD July 8th 2008



ooo thats cool

i love ur sunglasses


----------



## BabyPiglet

Tom, you remind me so much of Shawn Pyfrom (Andrew) from Desperate Housewives. 

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3962870272/nm0701457


----------



## keegro94

Pearls said:


> i makes magic
> teehee hoho






You are REALLY hott lol


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

DisneyLily said:


>



love this pic very pretty!


----------



## DisneyLily

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> love this pic very pretty!


Lol thanks.
I didn't want my picture taken.
I WAS THE PHOTOGRAPHER.
Not the photographee.


----------



## KidGoofy

BabyPiglet said:


> Tom, you remind me so much of Shawn Pyfrom (Andrew) from Desperate Housewives.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3962870272/nm0701457



I actually think you told me that a while ago...like last spring...lol


----------



## imabrat

KidGoofy said:


> I actually think you told me that a while ago...like last spring...lol



Don't worry. It's a good thing, Shawn Pyfrom is HOT! At least he was. You though? I'm not so sure.


----------



## minniemouse440044

on the left


----------



## andy.b

Nice pics everybody!


minniemouse440044 said:


> on the left


 

This is the only pic I really like/ have of myself... and again sorry about the size.


----------



## Pearls

keegro94 said:


> You are REALLY hott lol



LOL well thanks!


----------



## minniemouse440044

andy.b said:


> Nice pics everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only pic I really like/ have of myself... and again sorry about the size.



thanks.
your a cutei haha


----------



## andy.b

minniemouse440044 said:


> thanks.
> your a cutei haha



It's not polite to talk about yourself that way...


----------



## minniemouse440044

andy.b said:


> It's not polite to talk about yourself that way...



oh im sorry
hahah


----------



## KidGoofy

imabrat said:


> Don't worry. It's a good thing, Shawn Pyfrom is HOT! At least he was. You though? I'm not so sure.



Your so negative towards my looks...I mean Im not your type but wow...you make me want to cry...lol.jk


----------



## imabrat

KidGoofy said:


> Your so negative towards my looks...I mean Im not your type but wow...you make me want to cry...lol.jk



No no you are a cutie!
But if I say more, Kayla will kick my butt, got it?


----------



## disneychick2721

Everyones seriously so gorgeous and handsome. 

This is oldish but I havent taken a new picture in forever.


----------



## minniemouse440044

disneychick2721 said:


> Everyones seriously so gorgeous and handsome.
> 
> This is oldish but I havent taken a new picture in forever.



your pretty 
i heart your bangs.
i want bangs like that but with my hair. no way jose
haha


----------



## Cassidy

very pretty, kara.
i have that nick jonas poster on my door. xD


----------



## disneychick2721

minniemouse440044 said:


> your pretty
> i heart your bangs.
> i want bangs like that but with my hair. no way jose
> haha



thanks. 
I have a love/hate relationship with my bangs.
There always gross looking or too long. 
But they cover acne so thats a plus. haha


----------



## disneychick2721

Cassidy said:


> very pretty, kara.
> i have that nick jonas poster on my door. xD



thanks. 
haha its a nice picture of him. 
and duuude I have to talk to you !


----------



## Cassidy

disneychick2721 said:


> thanks.
> haha its a nice picture of him.
> and duuude I have to talk to you !


kay.


----------



## Cinderelli16

imabrat said:


> No no you are a cutie!
> But if I say more, Kayla will kick my butt, got it?



Woah girlfriend back off! lol jkjk
I'm not a crazy girlfriend, I really don't care it doesn't bother me. hahah

But Tom is more than just a cutie if you ask me.


----------



## Hawaiidood

This is a really bad new one of me. Im pretty convinced that I am unable to actually get a good shot of me.


----------



## PigletGurl

yay! hair in your face. woot!


----------



## princesskelz

Matthew is it hot in here or is it just you!


----------



## PigletGurl

Be careful, Kelz.

Mind his head. XD


----------



## Hawaiidood

princesskelz said:


> Matthew is it hot in here or is it just you!


HA HA HA HA RIGHT!!! I look terrible in that shot. I hate the sweat shirt.


PigletGurl said:


> yay! hair in your face. woot!


WOOT! Ha ha it actually is a mess today, usually its a bit...better...or messier or whatever, but it doesnt look that great today.


PigletGurl said:


> Be careful, Kelz.
> 
> Mind his head. XD



Ha ha THIS is why I want Blonde Hair. That and I like blonde hair on me.


----------



## DisneyLily

Hawaiidood said:


> This is a really bad new one of me. Im pretty convinced that I am unable to actually get a good shot of me.


Hola to you!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Hawaiidood said:


> This is a really bad new one of me. Im pretty convinced that I am unable to actually get a good shot of me.


Are you KIDDING? That's a great shot of you!

LOVE the sweatshirt.


----------



## BelleGirl09

Cinderelli16 said:


> More pics from Disney.
> Yes I know I need to do my TR. lol
> 
> Hahaha my little brother's a dork. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah.




that was so much fun. too bad you didn't get one of us with those flowers on our ears


----------



## Cinderelli16

BelleGirl09 said:


> that was so much fun. too bad you didn't get one of us with those flowers on our ears



Lmfao! Hahah that was too funny.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Great pictures everyone!!





Umm...........




Double umm.....




I was hiding from the snow


----------



## Babyjustrun

Jeebus Jessie! I love your eyes, they're freaking gorgeous in the second picture!
You make me want blue eyes, and I've never wanted blue eyes before xD





Me and Brandon. I guess, don't quote this, I might take it down.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Aww, thanks Hilary! I definitely upped the saturation on that one, but they're not far from that in the right lighting. 

You are SO gorgeous, and Brandon is a cutie!!


----------



## princesskelz

Hilary your pretty and Brandon and you are such a cute couple!
Jessie your adorable!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Jessie, your hair looks red in the last picture.
Hilary, you and your boyfriend look adorable together.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

princesskelz said:


> Hilary your pretty and Brandon and you are such a cute couple!
> Jessie your adorable!


Thankss 


HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Jessie, your hair looks red in the last picture.
> Hilary, you and your boyfriend look adorable together.


Oh wow it does. Red hair is my favourite, so that's kind of cool


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

EeyoreFan1 said:


> Thankss
> 
> Oh wow it does. Red hair is my favourite, so that's kind of cool



I thought you dyed your hair.


----------



## princesskelz

i felt like being Mrs. Camera W**** tonight! xD
















i look half decent in the last one!
i HATE wearing my glasses


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I'm loving the WS Mickey sweatshirt!


----------



## princesskelz

thanks thats like my favorite sweatshirt


----------



## BandGeek911

Me & Pancakes on the cruise formal night. 





I got bored.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

BandGeek911 said:


> Me & Pancakes on the cruise formal night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got bored.



awwww very pretty


----------



## BandGeek911

aww, thanks


----------



## minniemouse440044

whatever


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Everyone here is so beautiful / handsome! 
We have an amazing looking board. ;]

Here's me and Stitch.  





And this one just makes me laugh.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

minniemouse440044 said:


> whatever



hahahaha awwww i love this pic Rach!  you're really pretty



Smiley.Socks said:


> Everyone here is so beautiful / handsome!
> We have an amazing looking board. ;]
> 
> Here's me and Stitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one just makes me laugh.



Wooooo Stitch!!!! Woooo Elin!! 
love the last pic aswell very funny


----------



## minniemouse440044

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> *hahahaha awwww i love this pic Rach!  you're really pretty*
> 
> 
> Wooooo Stitch!!!! Woooo Elin!!
> love the last pic aswell very funny



hehe thanks


----------



## <Ziggy Stardust>

Wanda wanted me to post this picture here after I showed everyone my hair on the Girls Thread. So please don't compare me to all the gorgeous girls on here.


----------



## minniemouse440044




----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


>



Rachel! You're so pretty!


----------



## PigletGurl

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> Wanda wanted me to post this picture here after I showed everyone my hair on the Girls Thread. So please don't compare me to all the gorgeous girls on here.



gorgeous


----------



## CrazySteph

BandGeek911 said:


> Me & Pancakes on the cruise formal night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got bored.


Your so pretty!!! Is that a rat?! lol 



princesskelz said:


> i felt like being Mrs. Camera W**** tonight! xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i look half decent in the last one!
> i HATE wearing my glasses


I LOVE THE SWEATSHIRT!!! Very Pretty tho!



Smiley.Socks said:


> Everyone here is so beautiful / handsome!
> We have an amazing looking board. ;]
> 
> Here's me and Stitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one just makes me laugh.



It took me a while to realize your glasses were upside down lmao!! Cute pictures!!! 



<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> Wanda wanted me to post this picture here after I showed everyone my hair on the Girls Thread. So please don't compare me to all the gorgeous girls on here.



Beautiful!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> Wanda wanted me to post this picture here after I showed everyone my hair on the Girls Thread. So please don't compare me to all the gorgeous girls on here.





CrazySteph said:


> Rachel! You're so pretty!



Both you girls are georgeous!!!  I feel so privaliged to be here right now


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

awwwww i quoted the wrong message....i meant to quote Rachels pics post


----------



## PigletGurl

Very pretty, Elin!

LOL Rachel, cute 

me playing with my itouch at Christmas, and sis watchin 








summer, at san diego


----------



## Smiley.Socks

PigletGurl said:


> Very pretty, Elin!
> 
> LOL Rachel, cute
> 
> me playing with my itouch at Christmas, and sis watchin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> summer, at san diego



Thanks Wanda.
You're really pretty!
I love your shoes in the first one, and I'm pretty sure you have the same camera as me.
xD


----------



## PigletGurl

Smiley.Socks said:


> Thanks Wanda.
> You're really pretty!
> I love your shoes in the first one, and I'm pretty sure you have the same camera as me.
> xD



Thanks!

and about the shoes, im all about Red by Marc Ecko lol


----------



## metsluva57

Sorry for the size  
Messing around with my webcam [:




Bye Bye Birdie shirt!! [: just got home from practice lol




FISHY FACE!! haha




Mets cup haha


----------



## Smiley.Socks

PigletGurl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> and about the shoes, im all about Red by Marc Ecko lol


Haha, they're really nice!


metsluva57 said:


> Sorry for the size
> Messing around with my webcam [:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Bye Birdie shirt!! [: just got home from practice lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FISHY FACE!! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mets cup haha



You're so pretty!
And nice fishy face!


----------



## metsluva57

Smiley.Socks said:


> Haha, they're really nice!
> 
> 
> You're so pretty!
> And nice fishy face!



haha thanks [:


----------



## <Ziggy Stardust>

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> awwwww i quoted the wrong message....i meant to quote Rachels pics post


 Oh so my picture is ugly, huh? Don't get me wrong I am agreeing with you, but you don't have to laugh at it.


----------



## <Ziggy Stardust>

Everyone here is so beautiful.


----------



## PigletGurl

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> Oh so my picture is ugly, huh? Don't get me wrong I am agreeing with you, but you don't have to laugh at it.



lol

he meant that he wanted to quote rachel's pic, besides yours. but instead he quoted another person. but he meant to quote yours though.


----------



## PigletGurl

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> Everyone here is so beautiful.



so are you

i like to go by the saying, "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder."


----------



## <Ziggy Stardust>

PigletGurl said:


> lol
> 
> he meant that he wanted to quote rachel's pic, besides yours. but instead he quoted another person. but he meant to quote yours though.



I am confused with the comment. I thought he said he wanted to post Rachels photo and then laughed because he said it about mine. I am just really sensitive about those things. I shouldn't have posted the pic in the first place.


----------



## <Ziggy Stardust>

PigletGurl said:


> so are you
> 
> i like to go by the saying, "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder."


 Bless You. You are such a nice person.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> Oh so my picture is ugly, huh? Don't get me wrong I am agreeing with you, but you don't have to laugh at it.



Noooooo!!! i meant to post your pic and rachs pic and say - both of you girls are really pretty...but i accidentally quoted a quoted message...you are NOT ugly...ur realy pretty


----------



## PigletGurl

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> I am confused with the comment. I thought he said he wanted to post Rachels photo and then laughed because he said it about mine. I am just really sensitive about those things. I shouldn't have posted the pic in the first place.



he said he ALSO wanted to post Rachels pic BESIDES yours 

its ok  lol  no one is going to judge you here, I promise


----------



## <Ziggy Stardust>

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Noooooo!!! i meant to post your pic and rachs pic and say - both of you girls are really pretty...but i accidentally quoted a quoted message...you are NOT ugly...ur realy pretty


 O.K., I am just stupid and misunderstood. Thank You for the comment. I haven't gotten all these positive comments about the way I look in well forever. Maybe that going to an all girls school since Kindergarten has something to do with that.


----------



## PigletGurl

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> O.K., I am just stupid and misunderstood. Thank You for the comment. I haven't gotten all these positive comments about the way I look in well forever. Maybe that going to an all girls school since Kindergarten has something to do with that.



You remind me of Matt (Hawaiidood)

Both of you are beautiful, and yet don't know it.


----------



## <Ziggy Stardust>

PigletGurl said:


> You remind me of Matt (Hawaiidood)
> 
> Both of you are beautiful, and yet don't know it.


 You are the sweetest person. They don't make them that way here. Thank You.


----------



## Cinderelli16

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> Wanda wanted me to post this picture here after I showed everyone my hair on the Girls Thread. So please don't compare me to all the gorgeous girls on here.



Omg! You're gorgeous!


----------



## <Ziggy Stardust>

Thank You Cinderella16.


----------



## Cinderelli16

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> Thank You Cinderella16.



No problem. And you can call me Kayla.


----------



## STOPxmickeytime

Ziggy, you remind me a little bit of my brother's girlfriend. (And she's a 22 year old Brazilian who looks like a model, so that a compliment. hahah)





Wax museum :]
And whenever people see me in that scarf, someone will always ask if it's from Limited Too. The answer is no. It's either from Heritage or H&M, I can't remember which.


----------



## <Ziggy Stardust>

Thank you Stopxmickeytime. Is that her in the picture or is that you? Either way whoever it is they are gorgeous. And I love the scarf.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

STOPxmickeytime said:


> Ziggy, you remind me a little bit of my brother's girlfriend. (And she's a 22 year old Brazilian who looks like a model, so that a compliment. hahah)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wax museum :]
> And whenever people see me in that scarf, someone will always ask if it's from Limited Too. The answer is no. It's either from Heritage or H&M, I can't remember which.



hehehehe really cute pic  you look georgeous great pose aswell
love the scarf


----------



## DisneyLily

Yeah thats me!
Oh he he, those things on my finger are rings - sapphire with 2 diamonds and a gypsey set ring both my moms. Can't wear them during the winter because they slip off.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

DisneyLily said:


> Yeah thats me!



very cute pic Melanie!


----------



## DisneyLily

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> very cute pic Melanie!


Liar, but thanks Jacky Wacky!


----------



## <Ziggy Stardust>

Lily/Mel. Oh whatever your name is you are beautiful. Love your hair and the glasses are stylish.


----------



## DisneyLily

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> Lily/Mel. Oh whatever your name is you are beautiful. Love your hair and the glasses are stylish.


Why thank you (Mel). You are gorgeous!


----------



## DisneyLily

Me attempting a smile.


----------



## DisneyLily

DisneyLily said:


> Me attempting a smile.


Oh he he, incase its not obvious, I dont wear makeup.
That's why im so ugly LOL


----------



## PigletGurl

DisneyLily said:


> Oh he he, incase its not obvious, I dont wear makeup.



funny pic

i like it

-- i dont wear any make up either.


----------



## DisneyLily

PigletGurl said:


> funny pic
> 
> i like it
> 
> -- i dont wear any make up either.


And thanks!
And you are GORGEOUS!


----------



## poisoned apple

me before my new year's eve date...




me with my bf Alex...


----------



## DisneyLily

poisoned apple said:


> me before my new year's eve date...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me with my bf Alex...



Very Pretty!!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Some pics from when i was down in Leicester in the previous week with the <ahem> red hair lol








Thats me with my friend Fenian in one of the Student Union events......me with the David Bowie face-paint and hair die w00t!








From the left - My friends: Luke, Kyle (owns the other Student bar) and again me as David Bowie lol 








Me still with the red hair hahahaah i have that cheesy grin on my face because Luke was seriously making me laugh


----------



## PigletGurl

I like the last one Jack :]


----------



## poisoned apple

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Some pics from when i was down in Leicester in the previous week with the <ahem> red hair lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me with my friend Fenian in one of the Student Union events......me with the David Bowie face-paint and hair die w00t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the left - My friends: Luke, Kyle (owns the other Student bar) and again me as David Bowie lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me still with the red hair hahahaah i have that cheesy grin on my face because Luke was seriously making me laugh


very funny and nice...


DisneyLily said:


> Very Pretty!!


thank you...


----------



## DisneyLily

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Some pics from when i was down in Leicester in the previous week with the <ahem> red hair lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me with my friend Fenian in one of the Student Union events......me with the David Bowie face-paint and hair die w00t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the left - My friends: Luke, Kyle (owns the other Student bar) and again me as David Bowie lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me still with the red hair hahahaah i have that cheesy grin on my face because Luke was seriously making me laugh



Oof. Your cute.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

hahahah thanks


----------



## DisneyLily

And it's all like WOAH THERE SHE IS!


----------



## Mrs.Musso

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> Wanda wanted me to post this picture here after I showed everyone my hair on the Girls Thread. So please don't compare me to all the gorgeous girls on here.


so pretty!! i love your hair, by the way [:


minniemouse440044 said:


>



Rachel, the last picture made me lol.very pretty[:
you remind me of my cousin.


----------



## imabrat

DisneyLily, I don't wear make up either! =)


----------



## DramaQueen

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Some pics from when i was down in Leicester in the previous week with the <ahem> red hair lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me with my friend Fenian in one of the Student Union events......me with the David Bowie face-paint and hair die w00t!
> 434ry3.jpg/1/w604.png[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> From the left - My friends: Luke, Kyle (owns the other Student bar) and again me as David Bowie lol



WOAH!!!!
ALADDIN SANE!!!!!!!!
AMAZZZZZZZING!!!!!


----------



## minniemouse440044

Mrs.Musso said:


> so pretty!! i love your hair, by the way [:
> 
> 
> Rachel, the last picture made me lol.very pretty[:
> you remind me of my cousin.





Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Both you girls are georgeous!!!  I feel so privaliged to be here right now





CrazySteph said:


> Rachel! You're so pretty!



awh shucks guys, thanks


----------



## Hawaiidood

A not so terrible shot of me dressed up!


----------



## Sparx

Hawaiidood said:


> A not so terrible shot of me dressed up!



i'm having a debilating bout of camera envy.


----------



## STOPxmickeytime

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> Thank you Stopxmickeytime. Is that her in the picture or is that you? Either way whoever it is they are gorgeous. And I love the scarf.



hahaha no, that's me. first time i've been confused for a 22 year old brazilian girl! but thanks :]



Tranceptor2K9 said:


> hehehehe really cute pic  you look georgeous great pose aswell
> love the scarf



thank you!
love your hair dye in your pictures.
but i guess i'm just partial for fellow redheads.
us gingers gotta stick together, you know? 

and sonya, you are SO ridiculously beautiful.
seriously.


----------



## imabrat

STOPxmickeytime said:


> hahaha no, that's me. first time i've been confused for a 22 year old brazilian girl! but thanks :]
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> love your hair dye in your pictures.
> but i guess i'm just partial for fellow redheads.
> us gingers gotta stick together, you know?
> 
> and sonya, you are SO ridiculously beautiful.
> seriously.



hah thank you mickey!
and, i go red in the summer. (;


----------



## _Twinks&Spinks_

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Some pics from when i was down in Leicester in the previous week with the <ahem> red hair lol




!!%$^#@!!!!
YOU ARE SO AWESOME, YOU'RE MY HERO NOW 
love love loveeeeeee that makeup!
it's looks great too!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

poisoned apple said:


> me before my new year's eve date...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me with my bf Alex...


Lissa! You are really pretty! I love your hair, and you and Alex are really cute together!  


Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Some pics from when i was down in Leicester in the previous week with the <ahem> red hair lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me with my friend Fenian in one of the Student Union events......me with the David Bowie face-paint and hair die w00t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the left - My friends: Luke, Kyle (owns the other Student bar) and again me as David Bowie lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me still with the red hair hahahaah i have that cheesy grin on my face because Luke was seriously making me laugh


Haha! Nice pictures Jack!
I love the make up! xD




imabrat said:


> DisneyLily, I don't wear make up either! =)


Sonya, you're so pretty!


Hawaiidood said:


> A not so terrible shot of me dressed up!



Nice picture Matt!
You look very serious though.
 Smile!


----------



## Tora Millypoops

Great Pictures everyone!!!


----------



## disneychick2721

Everyone is ridiculously good-looking. 

This is from a couple days ago. Sorry its real big.


----------



## <Ziggy Stardust>

you are really gorgeous. I love the knit hat and the beautiful color of your hair.


----------



## Cinderelli16

disneychick2721 said:


> Everyone is ridiculously good-looking.
> 
> This is from a couple days ago. Sorry its real big.



You are so gorgeous!


----------



## disneychick2721

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> you are really gorgeous. I love the knit hat and the beautiful color of your hair.





Cinderelli16 said:


> You are so gorgeous!



Thank you.


----------



## Mrs.Musso

disneychick2721 said:


> Everyone is ridiculously good-looking.
> 
> This is from a couple days ago. Sorry its real big.



pretty! i love your hair and shirt by the way [:


----------



## CrazySteph

disneychick2721 said:


> Everyone is ridiculously good-looking.
> 
> This is from a couple days ago. Sorry its real big.



Yeah your right, Everyone IS ridiculously Good-looking, INCLUDING YOU!!


----------



## disneychick2721

Mrs.Musso said:


> pretty! i love your hair and shirt by the way [:





CrazySteph said:


> Yeah your right, Everyone IS ridiculously Good-looking, INCLUDING YOU!!



Haha thanks you guys.


----------



## BabyPiglet

disneychick2721 said:


> Everyone is ridiculously good-looking.
> 
> This is from a couple days ago. Sorry its real big.


Ooh, did you dye your hair? I thought it used to be darker? 

You're beautiful, nevertheless.   

Everyone's beautiful!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Hate to break the pretty/handsome streak, but here's me:

Dad and I (and Pluto) at Chef Mickey's






Looking at the castle (I'm on the left, my friend on the right)


----------



## <Ziggy Stardust>

You are very pretty. I love your hair color. The castle shot is a classic WDW shot.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> You are very pretty. I love your hair color. The castle shot is a classic WDW shot.


Thanks, Gabby


----------



## BabyPiglet

Meg, you're very pretty! And short, like me!  

Not the most flattering picture of me, but I guess I'll post it anyways.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Meg!
You're really pretty, and I love your tinkerbell shirt!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Thanks, Jenny and Elin!

Jenny, you're gorgeous! 

Elin, haha, I don't even remember where I got that shirt.


----------



## disneychick2721

BabyPiglet said:


> Ooh, did you dye your hair? I thought it used to be darker?
> 
> You're beautiful, nevertheless.
> 
> Everyone's beautiful!



nope, I think its just the light in the picture. 
thanks.



AmandaSparks730 said:


> Hate to break the pretty/handsome streak, but here's me:
> 
> Dad and I (and Pluto) at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the castle (I'm on the left, my friend on the right)



Meggers gorgeous.
The second ones super cute. 



BabyPiglet said:


> Meg, you're very pretty! And short, like me!
> 
> Not the most flattering picture of me, but I guess I'll post it anyways.



Your so pretty.
I love your hair !


----------



## PigletGurl

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Hate to break the pretty/handsome streak, but here's me:
> 
> Dad and I (and Pluto) at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the castle (I'm on the left, my friend on the right)




Aww, cute, twin!  How old are you btw?


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Thank you, Kara and Wanda!

Wanda, I'm 15


----------



## PigletGurl

im bored so heres a 16-year-old me =]


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

PigletGurl said:


> im bored so heres a 16-year-old me =]



Wow....you look so different in this pic very pretty


----------



## PigletGurl

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Wow....you look so different in this pic very pretty



haha thanks...  im 3 years younger and bang-less.

i now have hair on ma forehead lol


----------



## Hawaiidood

PigletGurl said:


> im bored so heres a 16-year-old me =]



WANDA?! Holy cow you look NOTHING like you do now. I VERY much prefer your hair now. But either way you look awesome.


----------



## PigletGurl

yea i know

ages 13-16 were my "ugly" years :]


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

PigletGurl said:


> yea i know
> 
> ages 13-16 were my "ugly" years :]



you dont look ugly at all in any years...youre very pretty Wanda


----------



## Babyjustrun




----------



## DisneyLily

WANDA!
You are HOT.
Sorry...creeper moment LOL.


----------



## LittleMissMagic

Some band pictrues... saxophone section 





I did not know he was pointing a gun at my head.... meanie.










I'm on the right, if you couldn't tell.  And just so you know, I'm way older than them!





I'm the little one.... lol, I look so stupid.

I might attempt to redeem myself later.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Babyjustrun said:


>


So very pretty, Hils!


----------



## life of the party

PigletGurl said:


> im bored so heres a 16-year-old me =]



omg you look so different now!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

hahaha me at work  im the tall one on the left


----------



## princesskelz

everyone here is so pretty!
im jelious!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

princesskelz said:


> everyone here is so pretty!
> im jelious!


You're damn gorgeous, Kels!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

princesskelz said:


> everyone here is so pretty!
> im jelious!


You're damn gorgeous, Kelsey!


----------



## Sparx




----------



## DramaQueen

Sparx said:


>



SOOOOOOOOOO CUTE SHELBY!
And you have NO idea how JEALOUS I am that you guys can wear t-shirts outside!! I'm sitting my my house in flannel pj pants & a lululemon hoodie freezing my buns off!!!


----------



## Sparx

DramaQueen said:


> SOOOOOOOOOO CUTE SHELBY!
> And you have NO idea how JEALOUS I am that you guys can wear t-shirts outside!! I'm sitting my my house in flannel pj pants & a lululemon hoodie freezing my buns off!!!



thankkkkkks
and its 49 right now at 9pm, but it  was about 65 when those pictures were taken.


----------



## PigletGurl

This one's for Elin and Matt...

I am MILKY WHITE I tell ya XD


----------



## Smiley.Socks

PigletGurl said:


> This one's for Elin and Matt...
> 
> I am MILKY WHITE I tell ya XD



Wanda, if that is milky white, then you're.. colour blind!
You are really tanned!
And very pretty!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Thanks everyone for the compliments!  

Hilary, that picture is adorable. 
Shelby, nice forhead sticker. 
Wanda, I WISH I was the tan.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

yaaaay actual new pics of me 

http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/af46b09ed5205b7d71cb554d52eae6740029cbc2.jpg


http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/d5d8d77e8150d252a58a3bb8e284b296971434dc.jpg


http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/4d6d726b7af4e6d752ad4a79f793b55856250adf.jpg
me n my friend miranda...im on left 

http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/2104300a1672fc7d9216757d4b161c1b24581f05.jpg


----------



## <Ziggy Stardust>

Minnie Squeaks-You are beautiful. I love how you made the pictures into Flairs. Cool idea.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> Minnie Squeaks-You are beautiful. I love how you made the pictures into Flairs. Cool idea.



thank you. ..im sorry idk ur name 
im amanda btw
i love the flairs


----------



## <Ziggy Stardust>

Minnie Squeaks said:


> thank you. ..im sorry idk ur name
> im amanda btw
> i love the flairs


 I am Gabby. The Disney Forums local blabbermouth.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Minnie Squeaks said:


> yaaaay actual new pics of me
> 
> http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/af46b09ed5205b7d71cb554d52eae6740029cbc2.jpg
> 
> 
> http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/d5d8d77e8150d252a58a3bb8e284b296971434dc.jpg
> 
> 
> http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/4d6d726b7af4e6d752ad4a79f793b55856250adf.jpg
> me n my friend miranda...im on left
> 
> http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/2104300a1672fc7d9216757d4b161c1b24581f05.jpg



Amanda you're gorgeous!!!   love ya xxx


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> I am Gabby. The Disney Forums local blabbermouth.



lmao



Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Amanda you're gorgeous!!!   love ya xxx



heeeey jack...have seen u around 
thank uuuuu 
talk to u in few...gotta run up to the store


----------



## PigletGurl

Gorgeous, Amanda! XD

here is me _trying_ to look cool XD
i just took this one like 5 mins ago...


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

PigletGurl said:


> Gorgeous, Amanda! XD
> 
> here is me _trying_ to look cool XD
> i just took this one like 5 mins ago...



ty 
n ur very pretty n i love the shades...u looker ooober cool lmao


----------



## metsluva57

new pics [:
before dance (notice the awesome nike's haha)




and another with the awesomeeee nike's haha (my mirror is very dirty haha)




a month ago-




idk when this is from-




a few nights ago-


----------



## Cassidy

I'm in the pink. 










































Haha, stupids.


----------



## KidGoofy

To the far right...next to the "HAPPY" kid...lol






Far back


----------



## minniemouse440044

KidGoofy said:


> *To the far right...next to the "HAPPY" kid...lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far back



oh god
hahaha i just laughed out loud for like a mintue straight hahaha


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> oh god
> hahaha i just laughed out loud for like a mintue straight hahaha


----------



## imabrat

Everyone is so pretty, or in Tom's case, handsome.
Wanda, if you're Milky white, I'm transparent.


----------



## Cinderelli16

KidGoofy said:


> *To the far right...next to the "HAPPY" kid...lol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far back



Omg! I just realized you put that!  
Me and Amanda were the ones that pointed it out. lol
We could NOT stop laughing. lol


----------



## keegro94




----------



## minniemouse440044

keegro94 said:


>



phew your cute


----------



## soccercruiser87

here's a picture of me and my niece Miranda until I get some more pictures up..


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Everyone is sooooooo good looking!!


Just a repost...I haven't taken an new pics lately.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

soccercruiser87 said:


> here's a picture of me and my niece Miranda until I get some more pictures up..



I love the look on your niece's face!
 
Great picture Travis. 

Julie, you're really pretty!


----------



## Captain Brain

Babyjustrun said:


>



That's such a good picture.


----------



## Master Gracy

a little bit of [blurry] vain self-photography


----------



## PurpleDucky

Master Gracy said:


> a little bit of [blurry] vain self-photography



OMG I'VE NEVER SEEN A PICTURE OF YOU BEFORE!!
Whenever I think of you I think of your vmk character ahahah

Very nice!!


----------



## princesskelz

Tom- good picture....i had to read why everyone was laughing 

Kelly- Very pretty
Travis- your cute. your niece is adorable 
Master Gracy- sorry i dont know your name  your cute!





=]




Softball season starts soon!





just bored


----------



## <Ziggy Stardust>

Wanda, I see why Melvin has been keeping his eye on you. You are beautiful.


 Metsrluv:You are adorable.

 Cassidy:You are very pretty. Love your eyes.

 Tom:Like I said before. Hot 

 :Keegro:You are very handsome.

Minniemouse:You are really pretty. 

 Soccercruiser:Very handsome and very cute niece.

 Julielovesdisney:You are one Beautiful girl.

Master Gracy:Love your hair color. Nice pic


Kelsey you are gorgeous.


----------



## Fatphil32

KidGoofy said:


> To the far right...next to the "HAPPY" kid...lol



HOLY SWEET FREAKING HEBUS.

I was reading the responses to this and was thinking, "what's so funny about a kid frowning? Seriously.."

I didn't think to look down. And wow hahahahha


----------



## metsluva57

princesskelz said:


> Tom- good picture....i had to read why everyone was laughing
> 
> *Kelly- Very pretty*
> Travis- your cute. your niece is adorable
> Master Gracy- sorry i dont know your name  your cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Softball season starts soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just bored


thanks [:
you're very pretty also [:



<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> Wanda, I see why Melvin has been keeping his eye on you. You are beautiful.
> 
> 
> * Metsrluv:You are adorable.*
> 
> Cassidy:You are very pretty. Love your eyes.
> 
> Tom:Like I said before. Hot
> 
> :Keegro:You are very handsome.
> 
> Minniemouse:You are really pretty.
> 
> Soccercruiser:Very handsome and very cute niece.
> 
> Julielovesdisney:You are one Beautiful girl.
> 
> Master Gracy:Love your hair color. Nice pic
> 
> 
> Kelsey you are gorgeous.



Thank You


----------



## CrazySteph

KidGoofy said:


> To the far right...next to the "HAPPY" kid...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far back



lmao!!! 
the 2nd picture is SUCH A COOL PICTURE!! i LOVE IT!


----------



## imabrat

Fatphil32 said:


> HOLY SWEET FREAKING HEBUS.
> 
> I was reading the responses to this and was thinking, "what's so funny about a kid frowning? Seriously.."
> 
> I didn't think to look down. And wow hahahahha



 
lmfao me too! i kept looking at the bottom picture thinking "uh, they're playing. they don't look happy, they've got the game faces on".
then i scrolled up to the 1st and it was RIGHT THERE! ewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## wdwllamadancer

oh wow i just got it hahaha!


everyone is so pretty and handsome


----------



## KidGoofy

lol...like I said...there was a team with some hot uniforms and he got a little happy. Here is the team




lol. The kid to the far left and far right are my friends. The one to the right's father is Jim Spanarkel who is a ex-NBA player and was leading scorer at Duke until JJ Reddick.

Oh and the kid who was "HAPPY" doesnt care its pretty funny, he is blaming his shorts


----------



## keegro94

Fatphil32 said:


> HOLY SWEET FREAKING HEBUS.
> 
> I was reading the responses to this and was thinking, "what's so funny about a kid frowning? Seriously.."
> 
> I didn't think to look down. And wow hahahahha





Hahaahaha same here.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Bump.   Come on guys, get posting those pictures 

Here's some reposts of me, because i like to show off my friend's photography skills  :


----------



## Master Gracy

oh thanks you guys


its Andy 


Ducky, you still remember my VMK character? I cant remember it xD


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

Snap shot camera shot in the mirror in the bathroom


----------



## PigletGurl

Sian- very pretty!

Knox- youre hot XD, hope im not being too creepy since im 19 lol


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Thanks Wanda 



Terabithian Warrior said:


> Snap shot camera shot in the mirror in the bathroom



*Whistle* Wow!!! You're hot.  xD


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

PigletGurl said:


> Sian- very pretty!
> 
> Knox- youre hot XD, hope im not being too creepy since im 19 lol


 I am flattered, an older woman. 



wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Thanks Wanda
> 
> 
> 
> *Whistle* Wow!!! You're hot.  xD


 Flattered again and BTW. I saw your photos and you are Hot yourself.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Terabithian Warrior said:


> I am flattered, an older woman.
> 
> Flattered again and BTW. I saw your photos and you are Hot yourself.



Thanks


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Bump.   Come on guys, get posting those pictures
> 
> Here's some reposts of me, because i like to show off my friend's photography skills  :



You're georgeous Sian!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> You're georgeous Sian!



Jack!  Thank you hunni


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

awww no problem  [hugs]


----------



## PigletGurl

dont remember if i posted these already








woohoo im yellow-ish XD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> awww no problem  [hugs]



8hugs*


Naughty, naughty, no personel conversations on the SYF thread.  You should know btter


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

PigletGurl said:


> dont remember if i posted these already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woohoo im yellow-ish XD


Wow you are stunning. Hope that doesn't creep you out because i am only 15.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

PigletGurl said:


> dont remember if i posted these already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woohoo im yellow-ish XD



Gorgeous Wanda


----------



## PigletGurl

Terabithian Warrior said:


> Wow you are stunning. Hope that doesn't creep you out because i am only 15.



lol, not at all. i would be creeped out though if some old guy said that  



Aww. thanks Sian XD


----------



## princesskelz

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> Kelsey you are gorgeous.


 


metsluva57 said:


> thanks [:
> you're very pretty also [:


 
Thanks you two!


----------



## Hawaiidood

PigletGurl said:


> lol, not at all. i would be creeped out though if some old guy said that
> 
> 
> 
> Aww. thanks Sian XD




Ha ha like me. Im such a geezer!


----------



## PigletGurl

You are only 20 years old, Matt. XD

I meant 27 or above lol


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Everyone is really pretty!
Kelsey, I loved that picture of your eye.
Okay, that sounded weird.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

PigletGurl said:


> lol, not at all. i would be creeped out though if some old guy said that
> 
> 
> 
> Aww. thanks Sian XD



No Problemo Chuck


----------



## Hawaiidood

Some reposts.


All dressed up!










Birthday party a couple weeks ago






New guitar, I call her stacy 





And the obviously bad shot of me in the mourning. Hair was a wreck, but awesome at the same time. I miss it, just got it cut yesterday.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Terabithian Warrior said:


> Snap shot camera shot in the mirror in the bathroom



oh wow.
your kinda sorta hawt haha

just random stuff form my brithday party.




the middle




heh my favorite
the middle again :]


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

minniemouse440044 said:


> oh wow.
> your kinda sorta hawt haha
> 
> just random stuff form my brithday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heh my favorite
> the middle again :]



hahaha some interesting pics  Very pretty Rachel.....hahaha a Lol'd at the 2nd one


----------



## princesskelz

Smiley.Socks said:


> Everyone is really pretty!
> Kelsey, I loved that picture of your eye.
> Okay, that sounded weird.


 
Thanks
i was just so bored

Matthew!! i shouldnt have to comment your pics... 
Rachel :your pretty
Knox: your cute
Wanda: i love your hair your beautiful!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

princesskelz said:


> Thanks
> i was just so bored
> 
> Matthew!! i shouldnt have to comment your pics...
> Rachel :your pretty
> Knox: your cute
> Wanda: i love your hair your beautiful!



T'was very artistical. xD
Matt, you had scary red eyes in the fourth one!
Rachel, your photo's looked really fun!


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

Thank You Minniemouse440044


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

princesskelz said:


> Thanks
> i was just so bored
> 
> Matthew!! i shouldnt have to comment your pics...
> Rachel :your pretty
> Knox: your cute
> Wanda: i love your hair your beautiful!


Thank You Princesskelz


----------



## minniemouse440044

princesskelz said:


> Thanks
> i was just so bored
> 
> Matthew!! i shouldnt have to comment your pics...
> Rachel :your pretty
> Knox: your cute
> Wanda: i love your hair your beautiful!





Smiley.Socks said:


> T'was very artistical. xD
> Matt, you had scary red eyes in the fourth one!
> Rachel, your photo's looked really fun!



thank elin and kelsey 
also : kelsey i to love that picture of your eye! its so pretty in it! haha



Terabithian Warrior said:


> Thank You Minniemouse440044




your welcome, my name is rachel haha


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Some reposts.....








Me on the left with the red hair








Me with red hair....again lol....i hate my face on this pic... 








Arrrrr....Did someone order some drinks ay? 








Me being....normal for a change


----------



## princesskelz

Terabithian Warrior said:


> Thank You Princesskelz


you can call me Kelz or Kelsey 



minniemouse440044 said:


> thank elin and kelsey
> also : kelsey i to love that picture of your eye! its so pretty in it! haha


 
Thanks

Jack: i love you make-up in the first one! 
your cute


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

Nice to meet you Rachel and Kelz.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Terabithian Warrior said:


> Nice to meet you Rachel and Kelz.



nice to meet you too


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Some reposts.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me on the left with the red hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with red hair....again lol....i hate my face on this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrrrr....Did someone order some drinks ay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being....normal for a change



Jack!
You're handsome ;]
And I'm loving all this make-up!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Smiley.Socks said:


> Jack!
> You're handsome ;]
> And I'm loving all this make-up!



awww thanks Elin


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> awww thanks Elin



xD
No problem..
By the way, why WERE you wearing make up?


----------



## Hawaiidood

Smiley.Socks said:


> xD
> No problem..
> By the way, why WERE you wearing make up?



Do you need a reason...I thought everyone did it...


----------



## CrazyChik

Terabithian Warrior said:


> Snap shot camera shot in the mirror in the bathroom



Woah, you're kind of um hot?


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

Now I see why they call you the Crazy Chik.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Hawaiidood said:


> Do you need a reason...I thought everyone did it...



 
Yes but, i've never seen anyone out in public with a giant red lightning bolt down their face. Have you?


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

The Lightening Bolt and Hair Colored is cool and the drinks in both hands. How can you beat that.


----------



## Hawaiidood

Smiley.Socks said:


> Yes but, i've never seen anyone out in public with a giant red lightning bolt down their face. Have you?



Ha ha you mean you dont do that?!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Smiley.Socks said:


> Yes but, i've never seen anyone out in public with a giant red lightning bolt down their face. Have you?



I actually did after that night...i was so hungry so I ventured into town to find some food...hahaah


----------



## bouncytigger22

CrazyChik said:


> Woah, you're kind of um hot?



yes I agree!


----------



## CrazyChik

Terabithian Warrior said:


> Now I see why they call you the Crazy Chik.



Because I was 12 and it was a catchy song?


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Hawaiidood said:


> Ha ha you mean you dont do that?!


Not me. 
Buut, I'm not really the red lightning bolt kinda girl.xD


Tranceptor2K9 said:


> I actually did after that night...i was so hungry so I ventured into town to find some food...hahaah



Yes but Jack, you don't count hun.
:]


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

bouncytigger22 said:


> yes I agree!


Thank you Katie



CrazyChik said:


> Because I was 12 and it was a catchy song?


 No No it is because of your crazy judgement.


----------



## CrazyChik

Terabithian Warrior said:


> Thank you Katie
> 
> No No it is because of your crazy judgement.



Oh pfffffft.
I have incredible judgement


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Smiley.Socks said:


> Not me.
> Buut, I'm not really the red lightning bolt kinda girl.xD
> 
> 
> Yes but Jack, you don't count hun.
> :]



Well it was what you were implying wasnt it?


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Well it was what you were implying wasnt it?



 
Yes Jack.


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

CrazyChik said:


> Oh pfffffft.
> I have incredible judgement


 Like judgement to run face first into doors?


----------



## CrazyChik

Terabithian Warrior said:


> Like judgement to run face first into doors?



That door moved I swear! 
Besides spacial awareness (which I completely lack when it comes to inanimate objects) and judgement are different xD


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

CrazyChik said:


> That door moved I swear!
> Besides spacial awareness (which I completely lack when it comes to inanimate objects) and judgement are different xD


 O.k whatever the girl says.


----------



## CrazyChik

Terabithian Warrior said:


> O.k whatever the girl says.



I win


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Smiley.Socks said:


> Yes Jack.



Ok I'll shutup now then....


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Okay I'll shutup now then....




I always do that to people.


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

CrazyChik said:


> I win


 Doesn't the girl always win?


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

i could only get this one 
oh well anyways

this was at my friends house on saturday

http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/aa4ecc5271b725b06c85b2025d725c5d534208bb.jpg


----------



## CrazyChik

Terabithian Warrior said:


> Doesn't the girl always win?



When the girl is me then yes


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

CrazyChik said:


> When the girl is me then yes


 You are way funny.


----------



## CrazyChik

Terabithian Warrior said:


> You are way funny.



You're deluded obviously. I think the medication has gone to your head


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

CrazyChik said:


> You're deluded obviously. I think the medication has gone to your head


 Possible


----------



## DramaQueen

Everyone is too good looking for life!!!! lol



here's a repost (i believe) it's my FB pic


----------



## CrazyChik

Terabithian Warrior said:


> Possible



That's where you fight and say no way, you're totally hilarious and i'm completely sane


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

DramaQueen said:


> Everyone is too good looking for life!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> here's a repost (i believe) it's my FB pic


 Oh wow another gorgeous person onhere. I have sure seen my share of them today. I really love that picture on the bottom right. that one would win prizes.



CrazyChik said:


> That's where you fight and say no way, you're totally hilarious and i'm completely sane


 But I am on medicine and I disagree with that last part of the statement.


----------



## imabrat

Hah. Excuse the crappy cell phone picture. I'm just so excited, I had to share - 10 months out of chemo and I can FINALLY put a headband in and have it keep my hair back! WOOT WOOT!







Caitlin! I LOVE the sunglasses pic.


----------



## Pearls

sososo pretty caitlin!!


and sonya you look sort of snow white-esqe in that pic. soso cute!!


----------



## imabrat

Thanks Paula! Your eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

imabrat said:


> Hah. Excuse the crappy cell phone picture. I'm just so excited, I had to share - 10 months out of chemo and I can FINALLY put a headband in and have it keep my hair back! WOOT WOOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlin! I LOVE the sunglasses pic.


Sonya, hon, you look gorgeous!

Congrats on 10 months chemo-free


----------



## imabrat

Thanks Meg!


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


> Woah, you're kind of um hot?


Breaking my heart again, Hazzi...lol


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

KidGoofy said:


> Breaking my heart again, Hazzi...lol



girls do that alot  

(hey hey!!! but those softball bats down girls! I didnt mean any offence!! )


----------



## BabyPiglet

Terabithian Warrior said:


> Snap shot camera shot in the mirror in the bathroom


Ahh, another cutie. I'm Jenny, btw. Welcome to the DIS.  


imabrat said:


> Hah. Excuse the crappy cell phone picture. I'm just so excited, I had to share - 10 months out of chemo and I can FINALLY put a headband in and have it keep my hair back! WOOT WOOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlin! I LOVE the sunglasses pic.


Aww, you totally look like Snow White! Gorgeous. 

Repost. I look very young in this picture, I think.


----------



## disneychick2721

DramaQueen said:


> Everyone is too good looking for life!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> here's a repost (i believe) it's my FB pic



your so pretty Caitlin. 



imabrat said:


> Hah. Excuse the crappy cell phone picture. I'm just so excited, I had to share - 10 months out of chemo and I can FINALLY put a headband in and have it keep my hair back! WOOT WOOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlin! I LOVE the sunglasses pic.



Ah I love your hair it looks amazing !



Pearls said:


> sososo pretty caitlin!!
> 
> 
> and sonya you look sort of snow white-esqe in that pic. soso cute!!



your eyes are gorgeous !



BabyPiglet said:


> Ahh, another cutie. I'm Jenny, btw. Welcome to the DIS.
> 
> Aww, you totally look like Snow White! Gorgeous.
> 
> Repost. I look very young in this picture, I think.



beautiful Jenny.


----------



## BabyPiglet

disneychick2721 said:


> your so pretty Caitlin.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I love your hair it looks amazing !
> 
> 
> 
> your eyes are gorgeous !
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful Jenny.


Aw, shucks. 

Thanks.


----------



## keegro94

Pearls said:


> sososo pretty caitlin!!
> 
> 
> and sonya you look sort of snow white-esqe in that pic. soso cute!!





Wow I am speechless.


----------



## CrazyChik

Terabithian Warrior said:


> But I am on medicine and I disagree with that last part of the statement.


You should really learn the rules of flattery you know 



KidGoofy said:


> Breaking my heart again, Hazzi...lol


Whatever would Kayla say Tommy?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Some reposts.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me on the left with the red hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with red hair....again lol....i hate my face on this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrrrr....Did someone order some drinks ay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being....normal for a change





Awww, gorgeous Jack   You look awesome 



CrazyChik said:


> You're deluded obviously. I think the medication has gone to your head



I have to agree with her.  Hazzi is way too flirty for her own good 



DramaQueen said:


> Everyone is too good looking for life!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> here's a repost (i believe) it's my FB pic



Gorgeous Caitlin



imabrat said:


> Hah. Excuse the crappy cell phone picture. I'm just so excited, I had to share - 10 months out of chemo and I can FINALLY put a headband in and have it keep my hair back! WOOT WOOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlin! I LOVE the sunglasses pic.



Aww Sonya, you're really pretty 



Pearls said:


> sososo pretty caitlin!!
> 
> 
> and sonya you look sort of snow white-esqe in that pic. soso cute!!




Paula, you're really pretty!


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

imabrat: you are so pretty. You have the cutest smile 

pigletgirl: another pretty one. you also have an adorable smile. 

Pearls: You are absolutely gorgeous. Do you model because you should? Love the nose piercing.


----------



## imabrat

Thanks to Jenny, Kara, Sian, and Terabithian Warrior!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

imabrat said:


> Thanks to Jenny, Kara, Sian, and Terabithian Warrior!



De nada


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

imabrat said:


> Thanks to Jenny, Kara, Sian, and Terabithian Warrior!


 You may call me Knox.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

everyone is soo gorgeous..n handsome 

meee 
1 new...other reposts 

http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/aa4ecc5271b725b06c85b2025d725c5d534208bb.jpg

http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/d5d8d77e8150d252a58a3bb8e284b296971434dc.jpg

http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/af46b09ed5205b7d71cb554d52eae6740029cbc2.jpg

http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/2104300a1672fc7d9216757d4b161c1b24581f05.jpg


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Minnie Squeaks said:


> meee
> 1 new...other reposts
> 
> http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/aa4ecc5271b725b06c85b2025d725c5d534208bb.jpg
> 
> http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/d5d8d77e8150d252a58a3bb8e284b296971434dc.jpg
> 
> http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/af46b09ed5205b7d71cb554d52eae6740029cbc2.jpg
> 
> http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/2104300a1672fc7d9216757d4b161c1b24581f05.jpg



Very gorgeous, Amanda.  I love your blonde hair


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> I have to agree with her.  Hazzi is way too flirty for her own good



I am not!


----------



## Hawaiidood

Minnie Squeaks said:


> everyone is soo gorgeous..n handsome
> 
> meee
> 1 new...other reposts
> 
> http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/aa4ecc5271b725b06c85b2025d725c5d534208bb.jpg
> 
> http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/d5d8d77e8150d252a58a3bb8e284b296971434dc.jpg
> 
> http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/af46b09ed5205b7d71cb554d52eae6740029cbc2.jpg
> 
> http://images.nliven.com/fb/getflair/pf_img/2104300a1672fc7d9216757d4b161c1b24581f05.jpg



You creepishly remind me of this girl I know...

Which isnt bad. She looks real good...its just spooky!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

imabrat said:


> Hah. Excuse the crappy cell phone picture. I'm just so excited, I had to share - 10 months out of chemo and I can FINALLY put a headband in and have it keep my hair back! WOOT WOOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlin! I LOVE the sunglasses pic.


Sonya, you are so pretty! Congratulations on 10 months outta chemo!  

Everyone here is gorgeous, and handsome, and awesome.


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

imabrat said:


> Hah. Excuse the crappy cell phone picture. I'm just so excited, I had to share - 10 months out of chemo and I can FINALLY put a headband in and have it keep my hair back! WOOT WOOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlin! I LOVE the sunglasses pic.


 OMG, from the other posts I see you have had cancer. From this picture I would have never known that at all. You look so healthy. Congratulations on overcoming cancer.


----------



## imabrat

Smiley.Socks said:


> Sonya, you are so pretty! Congratulations on 10 months outta chemo!
> 
> Everyone here is gorgeous, and handsome, and awesome.





Terabithian Warrior said:


> OMG, from the other posts I see you have had cancer. From this picture I would have never known that at all. You look so healthy. Congratulations on overcoming cancer.



Hah, thanks guys! =)


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Very gorgeous, Amanda.  I love your blonde hair



thank you 



Hawaiidood said:


> You creepishly remind me of this girl I know...
> 
> Which isnt bad. She looks real good...its just spooky!



so im not creepy..im spooky? lmao jk jk 
thank you 

this is my pogo mini 

http://www.pogo.com/avatarimg/garm-lb/f2/lbg-f-0078.gif


----------



## princesskelz

i got my hair done today
and my eyebrows waxed

Sonya- you DO look a little like snow white!
Paula- your beautiful!


----------



## Pearls

imabrat said:


> Thanks Paula! Your eyes are gorgeous!





disneychick2721 said:


> your eyes are gorgeous !





keegro94 said:


> Wow I am speechless.





wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Paula, you're really pretty!





princesskelz said:


> Paula- your beautiful!




thanks guys!   

and kelsey you're super pretty!! i love your hair/highlights!


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

Kelsey you are very pretty. Like the highlights and lotops or what ever you said it was.


----------



## princesskelz

Pearls said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> and kelsey you're super pretty!! i love your hair/highlights!


Thanks 



Terabithian Warrior said:


> Kelsey you are very pretty. Like the highlights and lotops or what ever you said it was.


Thanks and the Low-lights! XD


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

princesskelz said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Thanks and the Low-lights! XD


Are high-lights lightening at the top of your head and lo-lights lightening at the lower part of your head?


----------



## princesskelz

Terabithian Warrior said:


> Are high-lights lightening at the top of your head and lo-lights lightening at the lower part of your head?


 
i think highlights are lighter colors and low lights are darker colors


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

princesskelz said:


> i think highlights are lighter colors and low lights are darker colors


 Oh , I learn so much being on here.


----------



## imabrat

Kelsey, I love your hair! It looks so pretty on you.


----------



## princesskelz

imabrat said:


> Kelsey, I love your hair! It looks so pretty on you.


 
Thanks Sonya


----------



## Cinderelli16

Me, Katie, Collin, and Amanda. 
Gosh I look disgusting in all these pictures.  





In Mickey's house 





Cinderella!
Gahh Amanda's eyes were closed in every picture with her. lol


----------



## ginnygirl102

Yall look awesome Kayla!!  That picture in front of the castle is amazing!


----------



## Princess victoria

Yes, i take way to many pictures xD













Ignore the roll of toilet paper......


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Gorgeous Victoria! 
-i posted really quickly xD-


----------



## PigletGurl

Victoria- how do u keep ur bangs from getting into your eyes.. I always have to keep mine up with my glasses.. anywayz gorgeous!


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> Gorgeous Victoria!
> -i posted really quickly xD-


Thank you deary :]



PigletGurl said:


> Victoria- how do u keep ur bangs from getting into your eyes.. I always have to keep mine up with my glasses.. anywayz gorgeous!



i don't really do anything.
haha
i just usually blow dry them and they stay for the most part.

and thank you :]


----------



## lovexisxdead

Let me start off by saying *everyone* looks *great*! 
Okay, so I am brand new here and I little nervous about posting my pictures but what the heck...here goes nothing...











Well thats me.  

<3 Krista


----------



## bananda

you are all so goodlooking

me and my friend at yr12 formal (im on the left)


----------



## Hawaiidood

bananda said:


> you are all so goodlooking
> 
> me and my friend at yr12 formal (im on the left)





lovexisxdead said:


> Let me start off by saying *everyone* looks *great*!
> Okay, so I am brand new here and I little nervous about posting my pictures but what the heck...here goes nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats me.
> 
> <3 Krista




Both of you are VERY cute! 

Lion King FTW!!! (Sorry had to add that)


----------



## PigletGurl

Aww, Bananda you're so pretty! XD


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

Bananda & Krista you are both stunning.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Krista you're really pretty.

Amanda im totally jealous!! You're gorgeous!


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Krista you're really pretty.
> 
> Amanda im totally jealous!! You're gorgeous!


 And you are not?


----------



## Captain Brain

Ignore the glowing computer screen in the background:


----------



## PigletGurl

Aww, so cute Billy!
How old are u btw?


----------



## Captain Brain

PigletGurl said:


> Aww, so cute Billy!
> How old are u btw?


I'm fifteen. 

And thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Hawaiidood

Captain Brain said:


> Ignore the glowing computer screen in the background:


I have NO idea why, but this is EXACTLY how I pictured you. Its spooky.


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

Hawaiidood said:


> I have NO idea why, but this is EXACTLY how I pictured you. Its spooky.


 I think you are cool looking dood. I would hang with ya. 
You look younger then 15 though.


----------



## Hawaiidood

Terabithian Warrior said:


> I think you are cool looking dood. I would hang with ya.
> You look younger then 15 though.



Its definatly the chubby cheeks with the hair. Ha ha See me next to a couple of my younger friends and you might change your mind. Im like 6' 3"


----------



## ilovepoohbear

WOW! Everyone is so pretty!


----------



## Captain Brain

Hawaiidood said:


> I have NO idea why, but this is EXACTLY how I pictured you. Its spooky.



That is kind of spooky, I guess. 



Terabithian Warrior said:


> I think you are cool looking dood. I would hang with ya.
> You look younger then 15 though.



I look about thirteen, I know. I can't even get into PG-13 movies most of the time...When I tried to go see My Bloody Valentine my friend had to buy my way in, because I look so young.


----------



## ilovepoohbear

Sorry if the pictures are a bit big











Sian and I (ignore Sian's comments about this picture, she looks fine)


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

Captain Brain said:


> That is kind of spooky, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I look about thirteen, I know. I can't even get into PG-13 movies most of the time...When I tried to go see My Bloody Valentine my friend had to buy my way in, because I look so young.


 



ilovepoohbear said:


> Sorry if the pictures are a bit big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sian and I (ignore Sian's comments about this picture, she looks fine)


You two are sisters. Cool and you both are beautiful. And tell that silly sister of yours she is gorgeous in the 3rd picture. Knox said so.


----------



## ilovepoohbear

Terabithian Warrior said:


> You two are sisters. Cool and you both are beautiful. And tell that silly sister of yours she is gorgeous in the 3rd picture. Knox said so.



 Thanks Knox 

Sian =


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

ilovepoohbear said:


> Thanks Knox
> 
> Sian =


 No problem. And tell Sian I am going to squeeze the red out of her cheeks if she blushes anymore.


----------



## ilovepoohbear

Terabithian Warrior said:


> No problem. And tell Sian I am going to squeeze the red out of her cheeks if she blushes anymore.


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

ilovepoohbear-Sian is a naughty girl for getting punished isn't she?


----------



## ilovepoohbear

Terabithian Warrior said:


> ilovepoohbear-Sian is a naughty girl for getting punished isn't she?



Call me Rhi and yes she is but I'm grounded so it must run in the family


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

ilovepoohbear said:


> Call me Rhi and yes she is but I'm grounded so it must run in the family


 Hi Rhi-Or your parents are really strict. It was actually my fault that Sian got grounded.


----------



## ilovepoohbear

Terabithian Warrior said:


> Hi Rhi-Or your parents are really strict. It was actually my fault that Sian got grounded.



She said don't worry about it - and our parents arent THAT strict XD


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

ilovepoohbear said:


> She said don't worry about it - and our parents arent THAT strict XD


 Oh then it must be you two are really naughty girls. I am going to pm you so we don't take up this whole thread.


----------



## ilovepoohbear

Terabithian Warrior said:


> Oh then it must be you two are really naughty girls. I am going to pm you so we don't take up this whole thread.



Okay then


----------



## Princess victoria

ok i'm really not conceited....but i am a camera W**** xD













I think my Bandana is pretty Gangster if i do say so myself ;]


----------



## lovexisxdead

Thanks everyone for the compliments,
=]

Oh and *ilovepoohbear* your sooo pretty! -is jealous- ^_^


----------



## lovexisxdead

Princess victoria said:


> ok i'm really not conceited....but i am a camera W**** xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my Bandana is pretty Gangster if i do say so myself ;]




Bandana=Gangster.
No doubt.
xD
Very pretty! =]


----------



## ilovepoohbear

Princess victoria said:


> ok i'm really not conceited....but i am a camera W**** xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my Bandana is pretty Gangster if i do say so myself ;]



You are really pretty


----------



## Princess victoria

lovexisxdead said:


> Bandana=Gangster.
> No doubt.
> xD
> Very pretty! =]



haha
thank you :]


----------



## Terabithian Warrior

Victoria-You are very pretty.


----------



## Princess victoria

ilovepoohbear said:


> You are really pretty



oh you guys are too nice :]
thank you.


----------



## Princess victoria

Terabithian Warrior said:


> Victoria-You are very pretty.



Thank you :]


----------



## CrazyChik

I'd be a camera ***** if I was as pretty as you Victoria!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Princess victoria said:


> ok i'm really not conceited....but i am a camera W**** xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my Bandana is pretty Gangster if i do say so myself ;]


Great pictures, but I loled at your camera ***** comment. I say that all the time about random things (like my friend was eating pizza and dumping boatloads of ranch on it, so I called her a ranch *****) and people NEVER get it! They just give me a dirty look, lol. 

It's good to know that I'm not the only who uses that phrase.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> ok i'm really not conceited....but i am a camera W**** xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my Bandana is pretty Gangster if i do say so myself ;]



also extremly gorgeous victoria!


----------



## Mrs.Musso

Princess victoria said:


> Yes, i take way to many pictures xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the roll of toilet paper......



very pretty[:
did you get your shirt from Kohls?
If so , i have it. lawls.


----------



## PigletGurl

this was taken moments before leaving for chem test


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

PigletGurl said:


> this was taken moments before leaving for chem test



hahaha cute photo Wanda....you certainly look like you dont want to go through with the exam....then again.....who does?


----------



## Princess victoria

CrazyChik said:


> I'd be a camera ***** if I was as pretty as you Victoria!


awwwww.
thank you.



BabyPiglet said:


> Great pictures, but I loled at your camera ***** comment. I say that all the time about random things (like my friend was eating pizza and dumping boatloads of ranch on it, so I called her a ranch *****) and people NEVER get it! They just give me a dirty look, lol.
> 
> It's good to know that I'm not the only who uses that phrase.



bahaha :]
i use that all the time.



PosessedEeyore said:


> also extremly gorgeous victoria!


thank you Sophie. :]



Mrs.Musso said:


> very pretty[:
> did you get your shirt from Kohls?
> If so , i have it. lawls.



Thanks.
Hecks yea.
lol


----------



## bananda

Hawaiidood said:


> Both of you are VERY cute!
> 
> Lion King FTW!!! (Sorry had to add that)





PigletGurl said:


> Aww, Bananda you're so pretty! XD





Terabithian Warrior said:


> Bananda & Krista you are both stunning.





wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Krista you're really pretty.
> 
> Amanda im totally jealous!! You're gorgeous!



thanks


----------



## SeanXbaybeh

minniemouse440044 said:


> oh wow.
> your kinda sorta hawt haha
> 
> just random stuff form my brithday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heh my favorite
> the middle again :]



BAHA. You hit on every boy Rachel?


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Gawd, Wanda and Victoria, GORGEOUS!


----------



## K-Shong99

this is me goofing off the other day:





this is a picture my brother snapped of me before we went to RAW:





and this picture is really old, but what the hey.
let's just say this was a bad night, and that is why i look possessed.
i'm the one with the hat on:


----------



## ilovepoohbear

lovexisxdead said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments,
> =]
> 
> Oh and *ilovepoohbear* your sooo pretty! -is jealous- ^_^



Call me Rhi  
And thank you Krista

And OMG you ARE pretty! You cant say you aren't when you are BEAUTIFUL XD


----------



## PigletGurl

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> hahaha cute photo Wanda....you certainly look like you dont want to go through with the exam....then again.....who does?





AmandaSparks730 said:


> Gawd, Wanda and Victoria, GORGEOUS!



Thank ye


----------



## ilovepoohbear

K-Shong99 said:


> this is me goofing off the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a picture my brother snapped of me before we went to RAW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this picture is really old, but what the hey.
> let's just say this was a bad night, and that is why i look possessed.
> i'm the one with the hat on:



Wow you are so pretty 

Sorry I dont know your name


----------



## PigletGurl

Will you be my valentine? XD


----------



## ilovepoohbear

Sian says she will


----------



## _Twinks&Spinks_

C:


----------



## KidGoofy

_Twinks&Spinks_ said:


> C:


Awesome pic BAss


----------



## _Twinks&Spinks_

KidGoofy said:


> Awesome pic BAss



muchas gracias tomtom


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

K-Shong99 said:


> this is me goofing off the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a picture my brother snapped of me before we went to RAW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this picture is really old, but what the hey.
> let's just say this was a bad night, and that is why i look possessed.
> i'm the one with the hat on:



Wow you're very pretty


----------



## Princess victoria

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Gawd, Wanda and Victoria, GORGEOUS!



Thank ya :]


----------



## STOPxmickeytime

Junior Semi-Formal was last night, so I thought I'd post some pictures of it.
I'm in the blue dress. And the kids in my school are really lax about the whole "formal" part of it, so I just went with a group of friends :]













(hahaha. this is when my friend taught me how to "make the pizza." i just like my face. so much intensity


----------



## lovexisxdead

ilovepoohbear said:


> Call me Rhi
> And thank you Krista
> 
> And OMG you ARE pretty! You cant say you aren't when you are BEAUTIFUL XD



aw thank youu!


----------



## telescope




----------



## minniemouse440044

telescope said:


>



your cute


----------



## lovexisxdead

telescope said:


>



cute!


----------



## minniemouse440044

and




hehe love that one


----------



## BabyPiglet

telescope said:


>


Cute picture, 

You look really familiar...


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

.


----------



## Pearls

telescope said:


>



nice specs/hair/face 
ps hi!!! lolol I haven't seen you in hella longtemps!


----------



## minniemouse440044

SeanXbaybeh said:


> BAHA. You hit on every boy Rachel?



not everyboy, ahaha
just ones that catch my interests/
haha


----------



## PigletGurl

Very cute, telescope!
Again, awesome smile, Rachel!

California Dreamin'

(this was taken at a San Diego hotel)


----------



## StitchfansJr

PigletGurl said:


> Very cute, telescope!
> Again, awesome smile, Rachel!
> 
> California Dreamin'
> 
> (this was taken at a San Diego hotel)


I love your shorts.


----------



## disneychick2721

BabyPiglet said:


> Cute picture,
> 
> *You look really familiar...*



I see it too...


----------



## minniemouse440044

disneychick2721 said:


> I see it too...



he kinda looks like that hollister kid...

kinda sorta


----------



## imabrat

disneychick2721 said:


> I see it too...



Ahaha I totally get it now! Someone PM me to see if I'm right?


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

you guys are all really pretty!


me and cheer having a conversation on oovoo.





edit: I think the unicorns are very priceless in this picture.


----------



## Sparx




----------



## BabyPiglet

imabrat said:


> Ahaha I totally get it now! Someone PM me to see if I'm right?


Like Tyler, right? 

I couldn't place it before but now...yep. He definitely looks like Tyler.


----------



## telescope

BabyPiglet said:


> Like Tyler, right?
> 
> I couldn't place it before but now...yep. He definitely looks like Tyler.



I am tyler, haha. i'm glad you guys recognized me :B


----------



## KidGoofy

minniemouse440044 said:


> he kinda looks like that hollister kid...
> 
> kinda sorta





BabyPiglet said:


> Like Tyler, right?
> 
> I couldn't place it before but now...yep. He definitely looks like Tyler.



Thats exactly what I was thinking


----------



## BabyPiglet

telescope said:


> I am tyler, haha. i'm glad you guys recognized me :B


Hi Tyler.  

Welcome back.


----------



## imabrat

telescope said:


> I am tyler, haha. i'm glad you guys recognized me :B



aha so i was right!
hi!


----------



## Pearls

these glasses make me about 30x cooler, as shown in this picture.


----------



## KidGoofy

Pearls said:


> these glasses make me about 30x cooler, as shown in this picture.


Definately...straight up styllinnnnnn!!!!!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Paula- You are TOO pretty!! 

ew.


----------



## minniemouse440044

haha me and tom


----------



## KidGoofy

minniemouse440044 said:


> haha me and tom


Were tooooo good looking...it should be a sin or illegal to be us...lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> haha me and tom



Ahahah love it! 

Wish I could be there. ):


----------



## minniemouse440044

KidGoofy said:


> Were tooooo good looking...it should be a sin or illegal to be us...lol



most defff 
hahahhhha


----------



## Pearls

Jess - You are GORGEOUS!!
now quit 'ew'ing your picture.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> Ahahah love it!
> 
> Wish I could be there. ):



awhh you need to coem hahah


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> awhh you need to coem hahah



I can't anymore, because my brother has ways of ruining things for me.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> I can't anymore, because my brother has ways of ruining things for me.



omg im crying
:'[


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> omg im crying
> :'[



You should have seen me like 15 minutes ago.
I'm so sick of EVERYTHING!

I just went from being all happy to being really REALLY upset.
GAHHH!!!!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

_Twinks&Spinks_ said:


> C:


You are so pretty, and I love your shirt!



Tranceptor2K9 said:


>



JACK!! xD
Very handsome. 

Everyone else is very gorgeous and handsome as well.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

i was really bored today, so i did this with my eyeliner. i thought it looked really epic. dont mind my somewhat messy hair


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

PosessedEeyore said:


> i was really bored today, so i did this with my eyeliner. i thought it looked really epic. dont mind my somewhat messy hair



cute


----------



## Jasmine45

PosessedEeyore said:


> i was really bored today, so i did this with my eyeliner. i thought it looked really epic. dont mind my somewhat messy hair



lol ryan ross.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> cute


why thank you  



Jasmine45 said:


> lol ryan ross.



pshh. how did ya know that what i was aiming for? xD


----------



## Hawaiidood

EeyoreFan1 said:


> Paula- You are TOO pretty!!
> 
> ew.



You and that evil hat!!!!


----------



## Fatphil32

Jasmine45 said:


> lol ryan ross.



I use to have his cell phone number.


----------



## PigletGurl




----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> haha me and tom


 
AAH!
im jealous
im SOSOSO being there next time!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

PosessedEeyore said:


> i was really bored today, so i did this with my eyeliner. i thought it looked really epic. dont mind my somewhat messy hair


Sophie! You are so pretty, and I love your hair, and your eyeliner looks so cool!  


PigletGurl said:


>



Awh, that's cute Wanda!


----------



## life of the party

PigletGurl said:


>


 
super cute wanda!


----------



## Shelton123

<Ziggy Stardust> said:


> Wanda wanted me to post this picture here after I showed everyone my hair on the Girls Thread. So please don't compare me to all the gorgeous girls on here.



You look so amazingly like Mariah Carey. It's weird. But it's a good thing!


----------



## Jasmine45

Fatphil32 said:


> I use to have his cell phone number.



WAAAAAHT?


----------



## Mrs.Musso

PosessedEeyore said:


> i was really bored today, so i did this with my eyeliner. i thought it looked really epic. dont mind my somewhat messy hair



SOFUMMZ!
ive never seen you before, i dont think.
Very pretty! i have that headband.from kohls?


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Fatphil32 said:


> I use to have his cell phone number.



that is only stalkerish in so many ways...



Smiley.Socks said:


> Sophie! You are so pretty, and I love your hair, and your eyeliner looks so cool!



thanks elin!



Mrs.Musso said:


> SOFUMMZ!
> ive never seen you before, i dont think.
> Very pretty! i have that headband.from kohls?



thanks tayter 
and yes it is from kohls xD
but i got it AGES ago.
in like 2005? haha


----------



## life of the party

yeaaahhh booiIiii <3
lmaoo.


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> yeaaahhh booiIiii <3
> lmaoo.



omg damn were sexy


----------



## Cinderelli16

Dang Rachel and Katie are some hotties! lol


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> omg damn were sexy


haha i love itt <33



Cinderelli16 said:


> Dang Rachel and Katie are some hotties! lol


tell me about it  
xD


----------



## Fatphil32

Jasmine45 said:


> WAAAAAHT?



My friend's mom works backstage at some venue in Iowa and she found his cell phone at a concert and got his number off of it and she gave it to me. I called it once and the chick told me not to give the phone number out or she'd like track me down. I called like a few months later and the number had been disconnected, hahaha.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> Dang Rachel and Katie are some hotties! lol





life of the party said:


> haha i love itt <33
> 
> 
> tell me about it
> xD



hahaha totalllyy!


----------



## life of the party

Fatphil32 said:


> My friend's mom works backstage at some venue in Iowa and she found his cell phone at a concert and got his number off of it and she gave it to me. I called it once and the chick told me not to give the phone number out or she'd like track me down. I called like a few months later and the number had been disconnected, hahaha.


 

hahaha!
that is so funny & cool!


----------



## life of the party

took this todayy


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> took this todayy



SO SO SO PRETTY! 

I'm jealous! lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> took this todayy



ew your so ugly
hahha
























JK I LOVE YOU KATIE YOUR SO PRETTYYY


----------



## life of the party

Cinderelli16 said:


> SO SO SO PRETTY!
> 
> I'm jealous! lol


hahaha thankss 



minniemouse440044 said:


> ew your so ugly
> hahha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK I LOVE YOU KATIE YOUR SO PRETTYYY


..thanks?  

haha jkk <3


----------



## Cinderelli16

Hahah don't ask. I'm weird. lol






Eww I have no make-up on. :/


----------



## life of the party

Cinderelli16 said:


> Hahah don't ask. I'm weird. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eww I have no make-up on. :/


kayllaaaaaa
your soo pretty even without make-up!


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> kayllaaaaaa
> your soo pretty even without make-up!



Awe thanks!


----------



## imabrat

katie and kayla, you're gorgeous. and skinny to boot.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> Hahah don't ask. I'm weird. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eww I have no make-up on. :/



your so pretttyyy i love your slippers hahaha


----------



## Cinderelli16

imabrat said:


> katie and kayla, you're gorgeous. and skinny to boot.


Thanks Sonya! 


minniemouse440044 said:


> your so pretttyyy i love your slippers hahaha



Ahahah why thank you Rachel! lol

I love my slippers too, they keep my feet warm


----------



## MrsSparrow..

Cinderelli16 said:


> Hahah don't ask. I'm weird. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eww I have no make-up on. :/



 I am extremely jealous! I would love to look like you (saying that in a non-stalkerish way ), you have like flawless skin! Very Pretty


----------



## Cinderelli16

MrsSparrow.. said:


> I am extremely jealous! I would love to look like you (saying that in a non-stalkerish way ), you have like flawless skin! Very Pretty



Omg! Thank you so so SO MUCH! 

That made my day.


----------



## Cinderelli16

We had to job shadow, at the local hospital.
I'm totally rockin the lab coat...not. hahah






This is from like 2 weeks ago. lol
My room is always messy. hahah





Crappy picture because I took it with my phone. lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> We had to job shadow, at the local hospital.
> I'm totally rockin the lab coat...not. hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from like 2 weeks ago. lol
> My room is always messy. hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy picture because I took it with my phone. lol



girl you so fynee
haha


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> girl you so fynee
> haha



Damn straight I am. lol jkjk

Thanks Rach!


----------



## STOPxmickeytime

Everyone's so pretty.
Kayla, I love your hair in the lab picture.
And my sister's name is Kayla Rose, too. Small world :]

This was at my junior semi-formal with some friends.




(I'm in the blue :])


----------



## Cinderelli16

STOPxmickeytime said:


> Everyone's so pretty.
> Kayla, I love your hair in the lab picture.
> And my sister's name is Kayla Rose, too. Small world :]
> 
> This was at my junior semi-formal with some friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm in the blue :])



Hahaha thanks!
And I think you've told me that before. lol So weird. hahah

You're really pretty!


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> Damn straight I am. lol jkjk
> 
> Thanks Rach!



why are you joking?
its true hahahha

and your welcome kay!


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> why are you joking?
> its true hahahha
> 
> and your welcome kay!



Because I'm not self absorbed. lol

Gosh I love ya girl!


----------



## PurpleDucky

ummmm ya...


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> Because I'm not self absorbed. lol
> 
> Gosh I love ya girl!



hehehehhe 



PurpleDucky said:


> ummmm ya...



dev your so pretty


----------



## PurpleDucky

hahah, thanks rachel


----------



## PurpleDucky

srry guys, i got more pics, my friend just uploaded them






















my bros are not good with pics lol


----------



## imabrat

Hah Devan you're so pretty. My sis had a pic with Beetleguese at Universal and she was like "Who IS this guy?" I was like WTH? 

Sad, aint it?


----------



## PurpleDucky

awww c'mon! everyone knows who he is!!


----------



## footballizlife27

life of the party said:


> took this todayy



wow katie really pretty


----------



## life of the party

imabrat said:


> katie and kayla, you're gorgeous. and skinny to boot.


 
haha thanks!



Cinderelli16 said:


> We had to job shadow, at the local hospital.
> I'm totally rockin the lab coat...not. hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from like 2 weeks ago. lol
> My room is always messy. hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy picture because I took it with my phone. lol


i wish i had that coat in the first picture!!
(;


STOPxmickeytime said:


> Everyone's so pretty.
> Kayla, I love your hair in the lab picture.
> And my sister's name is Kayla Rose, too. Small world :]
> 
> This was at my junior semi-formal with some friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm in the blue :])


super pretty!



PurpleDucky said:


> ummmm ya...


deevuunn your so pretty, girll 


PurpleDucky said:


> srry guys, i got more pics, my friend just uploaded them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bros are not good with pics lol


 
pretty!
but omg.
i would have CRAPPED my pants if i was anywhere NEAR beetle-juice(sp?)


----------



## PurpleDucky

life of the party said:


> haha thanks!
> 
> 
> i wish i had that coat in the first picture!!
> (;
> 
> super pretty!
> 
> 
> deevuunn your so pretty, girll
> 
> 
> pretty!
> but omg.
> i would have CRAPPED my pants if i was anywhere NEAR beetle-juice(sp?)



 
he wasn't scary at all actually.
when i went up to him he was all like where u from and i was like vegas and then we took the picture. hahaha


----------



## life of the party

footballizlife27 said:


> wow katie really pretty


 
aw thankss


----------



## life of the party

PurpleDucky said:


> he wasn't scary at all actually.
> when i went up to him he was all like where u from and i was like vegas and then we took the picture. hahaha


vegas? haha!

your from new mexico you liar!


----------



## PurpleDucky

life of the party said:


> vegas? haha!
> 
> your from new mexico you liar!



shhh, you're blowin my cover grl.


----------



## life of the party

MWAHAHHAHA
(omg i have nooooooooo life)


----------



## PurpleDucky

LOL cuuuuute


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

life of the party said:


> MWAHAHHAHA
> (omg i have nooooooooo life)



OMG lol! Horror Story time!!!  nice pic cute lol


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

lmao


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> vegas? haha!
> 
> your from new mexico you liar!



hahah new mexicoo. that guy was def stalker material



life of the party said:


> MWAHAHHAHA
> (omg i have nooooooooo life)



katie, 
you
make
me
smile
hahaha


----------



## footballizlife27

life of the party said:


> aw thankss



ur welcome


----------



## minniemouse440044

hehe tonight


----------



## PurpleDucky

ew my face XD


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> hehe tonight



Danggg look at all them hotties.


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> haha thanks!
> 
> 
> *i wish i had that coat in the first picture!!
> (;*
> super pretty!
> 
> 
> deevuunn your so pretty, girll
> 
> 
> pretty!
> but omg.
> i would have CRAPPED my pants if i was anywhere NEAR beetle-juice(sp?)



Psh I know right? You should be jealous. hahah jk
That thing was so HUGE on me. lol


----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


> hehe tonight



LMAO OMG!!


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> hehe tonight


nobody was readyhahah


----------



## BabyPiglet

minniemouse440044 said:


> hehe tonight


Lol, awww. Cute!


----------



## KidGoofy

minniemouse440044 said:


> hehe tonight


of course my mouth was open...lol


----------



## CrazySteph

Heres mine from the night!


----------



## life of the party

CrazySteph said:


> Heres mine from the night!


 

i have one from when we were being seranaded!


----------



## life of the party

we were being serenaded
it was utterly romantic xD
yeaah kayla
we got serenaded by your lovee!
MWAAHHAHAHA
as you can tell by our faces
we were admiring his majestic voice


 <3


----------



## bananda

i clearly had no idea my friend was weilding a hammer above my head. lol


----------



## CrazySteph

life of the party said:


> we were being serenaded
> it was utterly romantic xD
> yeaah kayla
> we got serenaded by your lovee!
> MWAAHHAHAHA
> as you can tell by our faces
> we were admiring his majestic voice
> 
> 
> <3



STICKAM signed me off!! was it because Tom was like the main person? 
How do I get back on!


----------



## life of the party

bananda said:


> i clearly had no idea my friend was weilding a hammer above my head. lol


 thats so funny!
your really pretty!


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazySteph said:


> Heres mine from the night!


rofl, i'm playin gh


life of the party said:


> we were being serenaded
> it was utterly romantic xD
> yeaah kayla
> we got serenaded by your lovee!
> MWAAHHAHAHA
> as you can tell by our faces
> we were admiring his majestic voice
> 
> 
> <3


omg hahahah i love this picture!!


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> we were being serenaded
> it was utterly romantic xD
> yeaah kayla
> we got serenaded by your lovee!
> MWAAHHAHAHA
> as you can tell by our faces
> we were admiring his majestic voice
> 
> 
> <3



Ahahahah  
How cutee! lol


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Heres a funny recent webcam pic of me hahahaha .....I know im gonna regret putting it up but.....ahh well......you only live once


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> we were being serenaded
> it was utterly romantic xD
> yeaah kayla
> we got serenaded by your lovee!
> MWAAHHAHAHA
> as you can tell by our faces
> we were admiring his majestic voice
> 
> 
> <3



You guys better have liked it because...I still think I need A LOT of work.



CrazySteph said:


> STICKAM signed me off!! was it because Tom was like the main person?
> How do I get back on!



Yes its my fault.


----------



## Cinderelli16

KidGoofy said:


> You guys better have liked it because...I still think I need A LOT of work.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its my fault.



You don't serenade me! 
Your own girlfriend!  lol jk


----------



## KidGoofy

Cinderelli16 said:


> You don't serenade me!
> Your own girlfriend!  lol jk


Its not my fault you cant go on...I totally would if you could join.


----------



## Cinderelli16

KidGoofy said:


> Its not my fault you cant go on...I totally would if you could join.



It's my brothers fault. lol
Awe thanks that depressed me even more. hahah


----------



## CrazySteph

Cinderelli16 said:


> It's my brothers fault. lol
> Awe thanks that depressed me even more. hahah



Kayla, I'LL serenade to you!! I have a beautiful voice too (lmao noo i dont)


----------



## Cinderelli16

CrazySteph said:


> Kayla, I'LL serenade to you!! I have a beautiful voice too (lmao noo i dont)



Lol. Okay!  
Serenade me. hahah


----------



## PigletGurl




----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

PigletGurl said:


>



Gorgeous Wanda!!!


Ok, so i was posing for this one


----------



## KidGoofy

Cinderelli16 said:


> It's my brothers fault. lol
> Awe thanks that depressed me even more. hahah



Well...move to NJ then...lol



CrazySteph said:


> Kayla, I'LL serenade to you!! I have a beautiful voice too (lmao noo i dont)



Dont lie your voice is awesome



Cinderelli16 said:


> Lol. Okay!
> Serenade me. hahah



Awesome me and Steph can do a duet...lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

KidGoofy said:


> Well...move to NJ then...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Dont lie your voice is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome me and Steph can do a duet...lol



Well I would be there in a heartbeat, but there's only one small little problem....MY PARENTS! lol

Yay! A duet for me? 
How sweet. lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

Sorry guys, they're reposts. :/

My messy room, and broken bed (just for you Steph). lol





Job Shadowing!
I was in the ER. Lol






I'm a weirdo. hahah






Hahah dimples! lol


----------



## Babyjustrun




----------



## Hawaiidood

Back when my hair was long






more recent. This one was taken of my computer screen...so yeah...it sucks


----------



## keegro94




----------



## PigletGurl

dude, dont u have another pic?

lol

cute tho


----------



## keegro94

PigletGurl said:


> dude, dont u have another pic?
> 
> lol
> 
> cute tho




Nah.

I kinda sorta a little kinda broke my camera.


----------



## bananda

wanda, i love your glasses.
and matt, your hair looks really good


----------



## BabyPiglet

Babyjustrun said:


>


Aw, that's adorable, Hilary.  


Hawaiidood said:


> Back when my hair was long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more recent. This one was taken of my computer screen...so yeah...it sucks


Looks great!


----------



## life of the party

PurpleDucky said:


> rofl, i'm playin gh
> 
> omg hahahah i love this picture!!


haha yeah i love how your playing gh!

and omg i love mine cause were all like "awwwwww" xD




KidGoofy said:


> *You guys better have liked it because...I still think I need A LOT of work.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its my fault.


it was awsome!
you HAVEE to do it again!


KidGoofy said:


> Its not my fault you cant go on...*I totally would if you could join*.


orrrrrrrrr you could call her for once in your life
without it being your little brother calling xD


keegro94 said:


>


time for you to take a new picture!
haha but your still really cute!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

in the car


----------



## BabyPiglet

New pictures! 
















They're not the greatest, but whatever.


----------



## EyoreFANS12

BabyPiglet said:


> New pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not the greatest, but whatever.



cute, i like your hair!


----------



## BabyPiglet

EyoreFANS12 said:


> cute, i like your hair!


Thanks! I like your hair too, and your pink sweater.


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> Heres mine from the night!



haha im doing a peace signn



life of the party said:


> we were being serenaded
> it was utterly romantic xD
> yeaah kayla
> we got serenaded by your lovee!
> MWAAHHAHAHA
> as you can tell by our faces
> we were admiring his majestic voice
> 
> 
> <3



hahah look at us haha...
kayla i missed you D:
ill deffinatley serenade you tooo!


----------



## life of the party

EyoreFANS12 said:


> in the car


 
omg i LOVE your eyes!



BabyPiglet said:


> New pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not the greatest, but whatever.


your hair is AMAZINGLY perfect!
I love it!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Ohmygosh, excuse me while I die of laughter. 

Seriously? 

I hate my hair most of the time. Even when it's straight I usually throw it up in a ponytail. 

Thanks, though!


----------



## life of the party

BabyPiglet said:


> Ohmygosh, excuse me while I die of laughter.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> I hate my hair most of the time. Even when it's straight I usually throw it up in a ponytail.
> 
> Thanks, though!


 
  really?!
it looks so pretty though!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

life of the party said:


> *omg i LOVE your eyes!*
> 
> 
> your hair is AMAZINGLY perfect!
> I love it!



Thank you


----------



## BabyPiglet

life of the party said:


> really?!
> it looks so pretty though!


Awww, thanks a bunch.


----------



## CastawayJ

CastawayJ said:


> thats just mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MATT: if you don't get this your a girl





CastawayJ said:


> the other one is one of my costumes in the musicle this year
> I have to dye my hair black (I said that already didn't I?)





CastawayJ said:


> I has a huge pimple today



for anyone who didn't see on the guy thread


----------



## life of the party

CastawayJ said:


> for anyone who didn't see on the guy thread


you look so happy in the first one!
xD


the last one scared me xD
it looks like your like "hello i am going to eat you now "  

so my fave is the middle one xD


----------



## PigletGurl

Josh- I like your hair in the middle picture. Very cute!


----------



## CastawayJ

life of the party said:


> you look so happy in the first one!
> xD
> 
> 
> the last one scared me xD
> it looks like your like "hello i am going to eat you now "
> 
> so my fave is the middle one xD


I was going for"bains" from "The family of blood" (doctor who)

and I'm in my costume(1 of 3) for the play


----------



## CastawayJ

the first was "entertainment day"
second was "V.S. day" (battle of the bands)


----------



## life of the party

*my sister & me *




some of you may think this is a repost 
BUT! it isnt xD
i wasnt smiling in the other one that looks exactly like this xD


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

life of the party said:


> *my sister & me *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of you may think this is a repost
> BUT! it isnt xD
> i wasnt smiling in the other one that looks exactly like this xD



lol your sister's face is very funny lol....and the 2nd picture is just like you saying - 'YAY!!! GO ME!'


----------



## Darkwing Duck

my friend testing out his new phone on me


----------



## andy.b

life of the party said:


> *my sister & me *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of you may think this is a repost
> BUT! it isnt xD
> i wasnt smiling in the other one that looks exactly like this xD



Very, pretty Katie. 

BTW Darkwing Duck, I thought of a new quote for your sig.

For baseball fans, life is tough.  But for Cubs fans, it's nearly impossible.


----------



## BabyPiglet

CastawayJ said:


> for anyone who didn't see on the guy thread


I love the second picture! You're adorable, Josh.


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> *my sister & me *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of you may think this is a repost
> BUT! it isnt xD
> i wasnt smiling in the other one that looks exactly like this xD



Katie...you and your sister look like so much fun to hang out with


----------



## Darkwing Duck

andy.b said:


> BTW Darkwing Duck, I thought of a new quote for your sig.
> 
> For baseball fans, life is tough.  But for Cubs fans, it's nearly impossible.



ouch


----------



## life of the party

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> lol your sister's face is very funny lol....and the 2nd picture is just like you saying - 'YAY!!! GO ME!'


 thanks!



Darkwing Duck said:


> my friend testing out his new phone on me


way to keep it wangsterr!
haha jk 


andy.b said:


> Very, pretty Katie.
> 
> BTW Darkwing Duck, I thought of a new quote for your sig.
> 
> For baseball fans, life is tough. But for Cubs fans, it's nearly impossible.


thanks &

HAHHA! so true! he should put that in his sig!


KidGoofy said:


> Katie...you and your sister look like so much fun to hang out with


oh we ARE thomas!
(;


----------



## BabyPiglet

Katie, YOU have perfect hair!


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> way to keep it wangsterr!
> haha jk
> 
> thanks &
> 
> HAHHA! so true! he should put that in his sig!
> *
> oh we ARE thomas!*
> (;



Then we must have a DIS Meet...at least somewhere


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> *my sister & me *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of you may think this is a repost
> BUT! it isnt xD
> i wasnt smiling in the other one that looks exactly like this xD



Danggggg girl it's getting hott in here. lol  

Oh and Mr. Thomas John you STINK at texting back! hahah


----------



## life of the party

KidGoofy said:


> Then we must have a DIS Meet...at least somewhere


I know!
& where SO close, its not like your kayla in michigan!
Your the next state over!

Six flags with julie!
Haha!


----------



## life of the party

BabyPiglet said:


> Katie, YOU have perfect hair!


 
Thanks!
But my hair is aful!
The second pic my hair looks good, but that was an AMAZING thing & i took many pictures to document the event of a good hair day xD


Cinderelli16 said:


> *Danggggg girl it's getting hott in here. lol*
> 
> Oh and Mr. Thomas John you STINK at texting back! hahah


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Another random photo of me hahahaha....im not sure what i was doing here......was i dancing? haahahaha! I was totally unprepared for it  ....


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> I know!
> & where SO close, its not like your kayla in michigan!
> Your the next state over!
> 
> Six flags with julie!
> Haha!



Stop bragging Katie. lol jk

I swear to God I *WILL* meet him someday, even if it's the death of me. lol I will die a very very unhappy person if I don't get to meet him. hahah


----------



## BabyPiglet

life of the party said:


> Thanks!
> But my hair is aful!
> The second pic my hair looks good, but that was an AMAZING thing & i took many pictures to document the event of a good hair day xD


Is it in a side ponytail? 

Btw, I adore side ponytails. ♥


----------



## I'm a Divaaaaa

I haven't posted in a while so here are a few from recently:








My friend Ivan and I







Me & my roommate


----------



## Darkwing Duck

downtown


----------



## keegro94

life of the party said:


> *my sister & me *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of you may think this is a repost
> BUT! it isnt xD
> i wasnt smiling in the other one that looks exactly like this xD




You are really cute


----------



## JulielovesDisney

I got really bored on picnik a while ago...haha


----------



## Pearls

I'm a Divaaaaa said:


> I haven't posted in a while so here are a few from recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Ivan and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & my roommate




you're so pretty!!
i love your hair/lip ring/make up/clothes/little head band thingy


----------



## Hawaiidood

Here is a stupendiously bad shot of me about 4 or 5 years ago. So glad Ive lost so much weight(Still need to) and kinda figured out my hair...kinda  






And some old reposts, again WAY oldies.
















And then just some more recent reposts.











Long hair(In the morning)






From the last page (Newer hair)


----------



## Cinderelli16

Matt you look so young in the first pic. lol
Nice pictures though.


----------



## Babyjustrun

Matt those old pictures of you don't look like you at all now!
Well sorta, but you look so different.
I like the new haircut, it's nice


----------



## Hawaiidood

Babyjustrun said:


> *Matt those old pictures of you don't look like you at all now!
> Well sorta, but you look so different.*I like the new haircut, it's nice




Ha ha im so happy for that too. Cuz now that I look back...I would kill myself for looking that bad in public!!! Ha ha

Thanks, my hair looks different everyday now. Which is good and bad. It looked AMAZING this mourning, till I went outside and the wind decided to blow it in the opposite direction.


----------



## disneychick2721

Everyones is so pretty/handsome. 

The flash was insanely bright. thats why I look sad. it also made my hair look insanely blonde/white. haha


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> *my sister & me *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of you may think this is a repost
> BUT! it isnt xD
> i wasnt smiling in the other one that looks exactly like this xD




katie your so pretty..
um can i like chop your face pff and glue it to mine?
hahaha





Darkwing Duck said:


> my friend testing out his new phone on me




They see me rollin
They hatin
Patrolling they tryin to catch me ridin dirty
Tryin to catch me ridin dirty

thats what i thought of when i saw this hahaha


----------



## inlalaland

disneychick2721 said:


> Everyones is so pretty/handsome.
> 
> The flash was insanely bright. thats why I look sad. it also made my hair look insanely blonde/white. haha



Sooo pretty Kara!  
-waves to Kevin- xD


----------



## Mrs.Musso

life of the party said:


> *my sister & me *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of you may think this is a repost
> BUT! it isnt xD
> i wasnt smiling in the other one that looks exactly like this xD



You do have perfect hair! 
lol very pretty.[:


----------



## disneychick2721

inlalaland said:


> Sooo pretty Kara!
> -waves to Kevin- xD



thanks. 
-kevin waved back-
that would be creepy.
xD


----------



## andy.b

Nice pics everyone.   

Me





Haha, I just found this.  I was losing a fight between my uncle and nephew...and a drill to the temple.  Ouch.


----------



## PigletGurl

andy.b said:


> Nice pics everyone.
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I just found this.  I was losing a fight between my uncle and nephew...and a drill to the temple.  Ouch.


----------



## baby<3

disneychick2721 said:


> Everyones is so pretty/handsome.
> 
> The flash was insanely bright. thats why I look sad. it also made my hair look insanely blonde/white. haha



The coloring is sooo awesome and I love your bangs!



andy.b said:


> Nice pics everyone.
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I just found this.  I was losing a fight between my uncle and nephew...and a drill to the temple.  Ouch.


----------



## EyoreFANS12

life of the party said:


> *my sister & me *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of you may think this is a repost
> BUT! it isnt xD
> i wasnt smiling in the other one that looks exactly like this xD




You look really pretty.
I wish i had long hair like yours!


----------



## minniemouse440044

through the ages :
i think i was like 4 on my dads ship when he came home from deployment. he was gone for 6 months.




5th grade soccer team. the ball is in fornt of me hahahahai was so ugly back then ahha




hmm 8th grade:




and finally 9th grade:


----------



## EyoreFANS12

^^ cute, i like them all


----------



## minniemouse440044

EyoreFANS12 said:


> ^^ cute, i like them all



thanks


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> through the ages :
> i think i was like 4 on my dads ship when he came home from deployment. he was gone for 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th grade soccer team. the ball is in fornt of me hahahahai was so ugly back then ahha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm 8th grade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally 9th grade:



Rachel you were such a cutie pie when you were younger!
And gorgeous now!

I would NEVER put pictures of me up from 5th-8th grade. Those were my awkward looking years. lol I was seriosuly SOOO freaking ugly. hahah


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> Rachel you were such a cutie pie when you were younger!
> And gorgeous now!
> 
> I would NEVER put pictures of me up from 5th-8th grade. Those were my awkward looking years. lol I was seriosuly SOOO freaking ugly. hahah



oh boy for me from like 3rd-7th i was fat and awkward looking. then in 8th grade i grew taller and got braces 

you shouldve seen a close up of my teeth. one overlapped another hahaha


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> oh boy for me from like 3rd-7th i was fat and awkward looking. then in 8th grade i grew taller and got braces
> 
> you shouldve seen a close up of my teeth. one overlapped another hahaha



Awe Rachel don't say that.
I had a freaking over bite until I got these appliances in 7th grade that fixed that. lol Then I got braces. hahah Oh and I had an expander from 5th to 6th grade. 

I seriously went through the BIGGEST change during the summer going to 9th grade. I actually found myself somewhat pretty. lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> Awe Rachel don't say that.
> I had a freaking over bite until I got these appliances in 7th grade that fixed that. lol Then I got braces. hahah Oh and I had an expander from 5th to 6th grade.
> 
> I seriously went through the BIGGEST change during the summer going to 9th grade. I actually found myself somewhat pretty. lol



in beginning of 8th grade i had REALLY low self esteem. and then i got expander, spacers, overbite appliance, braces. the works. haha

then i got my braces off this year. and im finding myself somewhat pretty as well.. i hate saying that though. i feel like m coming off like cocky ro somehing
haha


----------



## andy.b

Nice pics Rachel.

I never needed braces, but I had my wisdom teeth removed, and I got a root canal.  I think it got messed up from that one time I ran into a mailbox.


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> in beginning of 8th grade i had REALLY low self esteem. and then i got expander, spacers, overbite appliance, braces. the works. haha
> 
> then i got my braces off this year. and im finding myself somewhat pretty as well.. i hate saying that though. i feel like m coming off like cocky ro somehing
> haha



Psh no way! You don't sound cocky at all. You're becoming more confident of how you look, and you should because you are gorgeous!


----------



## minniemouse440044

andy.b said:


> Nice pics Rachel.
> 
> I never needed braces, but I had my wisdom teeth removed, and I got a root canal.  I think it got messed up from that one time I ran into a mailbox.



thanks andy 
your lucky you never needed braces, there a handle haha



Cinderelli16 said:


> Psh no way! You don't sound cocky at all. You're becoming more confident of how you look, and you should because you are gorgeous!



thanks kayla!  you make me smile


----------



## life of the party

BabyPiglet said:


> Is it in a side ponytail?
> 
> Btw, I adore side ponytails. ♥


 , & thanks  


keegro94 said:


> You are really cute


 Aww thankss!



JulielovesDisney said:


> I got really bored on picnik a while ago...haha


Julie!
i havent seen you in a LIFETIME!
your so pretty  !


Hawaiidood said:


> Here is a stupendiously bad shot of me about 4 or 5 years ago. So glad Ive lost so much weight(Still need to) and kinda figured out my hair...kinda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some old reposts, again WAY oldies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then just some more recent reposts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long hair(In the morning)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the last page (Newer hair)


YOU LOOK SO DIFFERENT!
each picture just kept getting cuter & cuter!
i cant believe how much you have changed in those few years!
and you really DONT need to lose any more weight.



minniemouse440044 said:


> katie your so pretty..
> um can i like chop your face pff and glue it to mine?
> hahaha


sounds painful so.. no?
xD
hahah thanks!



Mrs.Musso said:


> You do have perfect hair!
> lol very pretty.[:


 thanks!



andy.b said:


> Nice pics everyone.
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I just found this. I was losing a fight between my uncle and nephew...and a drill to the temple. Ouch.


i love the last one!
its such a cute family pic!


EyoreFANS12 said:


> You look really pretty.
> I wish i had long hair like yours!


aw thanks 



minniemouse440044 said:


> through the ages :
> i think i was like 4 on my dads ship when he came home from deployment. he was gone for 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th grade soccer team. the ball is in fornt of me hahahahai was so ugly back then ahha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm 8th grade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally 9th grade:


rachel you are the COOLEST kid around!


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> , & thanks
> 
> Aww thankss!
> 
> 
> Julie!
> i havent seen you in a LIFETIME!
> your so pretty  !
> 
> YOU LOOK SO DIFFERENT!
> each picture just kept getting cuter & cuter!
> i cant believe how much you have changed in those few years!
> and you really DONT need to lose any more weight.
> 
> 
> sounds painful so.. no?
> xD
> hahah thanks!
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> i love the last one!
> its such a cute family pic!
> 
> aw thanks
> 
> 
> *rachel you are the COOLEST kid around*!



HA thanks!
i try my hardest!


----------



## life of the party

me cheezinn fo the camraahh


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> me cheezinn fo the camraahh



yer eyes are SO bluee.

get on aim. i need to ask you somehting.
make some clarifications


----------



## bananda

my friend and i on our last day of school. im the tool on the right.




being a tool again




my lovely formal dress (sorry for the large-ness)


----------



## petey's sweetie

andy.b said:


> Nice pics everyone.
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I just found this.  I was losing a fight between my uncle and nephew...and a drill to the temple.  Ouch.





  

cute pics....


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> me cheezinn fo the camraahh



Goodness gracious girl!
Your eyes are SOOO blue!
I wish I had eyes as pretty as yours. lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

bananda said:


> my friend and i on our last day of school. im the tool on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being a tool again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lovely formal dress (sorry for the large-ness)



You're very pretty.
And I really love the dress in the last pic.


----------



## Cinderelli16

Hehehe it's Bruce!
Ugh Collin was literally on top of me, and my hips bones were grinding into the dang thing. It was painful. lol





Hahah I love this picture, even if it was the last night there.
(I look happy, but believe me I wasn't. lol)


----------



## life of the party

Cinderelli16 said:


> Hehehe it's Bruce!
> Ugh Collin was literally on top of me, and my hips bones were grinding into the dang thing. It was painful. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah I love this picture, even if it was the last night there.
> (I look happy, but believe me I wasn't. lol)


aww i love those pics!
there so cute, expecialy the second one!
your soo pretty, girl!


minniemouse440044 said:


> yer eyes are SO bluee.
> 
> get on aim. i need to ask you somehting.
> make some clarifications


thankss  & ok?


Cinderelli16 said:


> Goodness gracious girl!
> Your eyes are SOOO blue!
> I wish I had eyes as pretty as yours. lol


haha thankss


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> *aww i love those pics!
> there so cute, expecialy the second one!
> your soo pretty, girl!*
> thankss  & ok?
> 
> haha thankss



Heheh thank you!


----------



## Cinderelli16

Sorry guys, another picture.
I'm bored today.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

I'm kind of a big loser! I know


----------



## Cinderelli16

cindys_castle2011 said:


> I'm kind of a big loser! I know



Omg! You're so pretty!


----------



## minniemouse440044

cindys_castle2011 said:


> I'm kind of a big loser! I know



oh em geee!
you are so pretty 
you kinda resemble selena gomez, in my opinion haha. thats a good thing :]




Cinderelli16 said:


> Sorry guys, another picture.
> I'm bored today.



kayla your gorgeous 

new pic!
i look a tad odd but i like it hah


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

u girls r gorgeous


----------



## soccercruiser87

you girls are very pretty


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Cinderelli16 said:


> Sorry guys, another picture.
> I'm bored today.



ohhhhhhh can I have your hair, and eyes, and cheek bone structure.. uhmm, you mind if I just take your whole face, pweety pwease  your gorgeous!


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> oh em geee!
> you are so pretty
> you kinda resemble selena gomez, in my opinion haha. thats a good thing :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayla your gorgeous
> 
> new pic!
> i look a tad odd but i like it hah



Awe thanks Rachel! 


Woah dang Rachel's a hottie!
Everyone clear the room, this girl's too hott for us. lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

soccercruiser87 said:


> you girls are very pretty


Thanks Travis 


cindys_castle2011 said:


> ohhhhhhh can I have your hair, and eyes, and cheek bone structure.. uhmm, you mind if I just take your whole face, pweety pwease  your gorgeous!



Omg thank you sooooo much!
Hahah nobody has ever said that before.
I'm so flattered. lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> Awe thanks Rachel!
> 
> 
> Woah dang Rachel's a hottie!
> Everyone clear the room, this girl's too hott for us. lol



i wouldnt say im that hott. hahaha
but thanks kayla!





Minnie Squeaks said:


> u girls r gorgeous





soccercruiser87 said:


> you girls are very pretty



thanks guys =]


----------



## PigletGurl

without my glasses, ud only see half of me. XD


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> i wouldnt say im that hott. hahaha
> but thanks kayla!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys =]



Psh whatever you say. lol


----------



## BabyPiglet

andy.b said:


> Nice pics everyone.


Lol! Very cute!


minniemouse440044 said:


> through the ages :
> i think i was like 4 on my dads ship when he came home from deployment. he was gone for 6 months.


 
You were _not _ugly! That picture is absolutely adorable.  



cindys_castle2011 said:


> I'm kind of a big loser! I know


Awww, so cute!


----------



## minniemouse440044

BabyPiglet said:


> Lol! Very cute!
> 
> 
> *You were not ugly! That picture is absolutely adorable.  *
> 
> 
> Awww, so cute!



thanks


----------



## BabyPiglet

I like editing maybe a littleee too much.


----------



## life of the party

BabyPiglet said:


> I like editing maybe a littleee too much.


again with the pretty hair!

& nice face in the first one xd!


----------



## PigletGurl

Pretty, Jenny.


----------



## BabyPiglet

life of the party said:


> again with the pretty hair!
> 
> & nice face in the first one xd!


Lolol! Thankies.  


PigletGurl said:


> Pretty, Jenny.


Thanks, Wanda!


----------



## life of the party

i was home alonee
& i have no life
so i decked myself out in purple xD
but sadly i have no purple shirts D:





i hate red eye
so much
ugh!


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> i was home alonee
> & i have no life
> so i decked myself out in purple xD
> but sadly i have no purple shirts D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hate red eye
> so much
> ugh!



oh my god katie. the first one is REALLY pretty.
ther fer real. defualt it on facebook...

GIRL YOU BE SOME JAILBAIT 
haaha


----------



## BabyPiglet

life of the party said:


> i was home alonee
> & i have no life
> so i decked myself out in purple xD
> but sadly i have no purple shirts D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hate red eye
> so much
> ugh!


Wow, the first one is gorgeous! Your hair is seriously, honestly, 100% perfect in that photo.


----------



## disneychick2721

Everyones Super Gorgeous.


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> oh my god katie. the first one is REALLY pretty.
> ther fer real. defualt it on facebook...
> 
> *GIRL YOU BE SOME JAILBAIT*
> haaha


omfg
i ACTUALY loled
ALOTALOT haha!
i lvoe youu!



BabyPiglet said:


> Wow, the first one is gorgeous! Your hair is seriously, honestly, 100% perfect in that photo.


thankss!
seriously i took it out of a bun ive had it in all night i messed it up a little bit & i was like HEY COOL!
xD


----------



## BabyPiglet

life of the party said:


> omfg
> i ACTUALY loled
> ALOTALOT haha!
> i lvoe youu!
> 
> 
> thankss!
> seriously i took it out of a bun ive had it in all night i messed it up a little bit & i was like HEY COOL!
> xD


Oh, niice. Haha! 

It definitely have that 'nonchalant, i rolled out of bed and my hair looked this perfect' kind of look. :


----------



## life of the party

BabyPiglet said:


> Oh, niice. Haha!
> 
> It definitely have that 'nonchalant, i rolled out of bed and my hair looked this perfect' kind of look. :


 
lol when i roll out of bed i look like i had a battle with some sort of huge blowdryer who teamed up with a glue monster
xD


----------



## BabyPiglet

life of the party said:


> lol when i roll out of bed i look like i had a battle with some sort of huge blowdryer who teamed up with a glue monster
> xD


 Lol.

My hair's all stuck to the side of my face & it looks like I just came out of a bad 80's dance video. (In the morning, that is.)


----------



## life of the party

BabyPiglet said:


> Lol.
> 
> My hair's all stuck to the side of my face & it looks like I just came out of a bad 80's dance video. (In the morning, that is.)


 
same!


----------



## BabyPiglet

I just really read your post correctly. 

Lol, glue monster. I can totally picture this big glue stick trying to eat new york city.


----------



## life of the party

BabyPiglet said:


> I just really read your post correctly.
> 
> Lol, glue monster. I* can totally picture this big glue stick trying to eat new york city.*


 
like in the power puff girls or something!


----------



## BabyPiglet

life of the party said:


> like in the power puff girls or something!


 Totally! 

I named my guinea pig Bubbles after that show. Mind you I was about 8 at the time.


----------



## chisnpeke

BabyPiglet said:


> Totally!
> 
> I named my guinea pig Bubbles after that show. Mind you I was about 8 at the time.



Bubbles was my favorite power puff girl.


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> omfg
> *i ACTUALY loled
> ALOTALOT haha!
> i lvoe youu!*
> 
> 
> thankss!
> seriously i took it out of a bun ive had it in all night i messed it up a little bit & i was like HEY COOL!
> xD



hah that was hillarious on blog tv. he called you and devan jailbait hahaha
and you were like whats that? hahahhaa


----------



## PigletGurl




----------



## Cinderelli16

Wanda you're so pretty!


----------



## minniemouse440044

cellphone pictures


----------



## KidGoofy

minniemouse440044 said:


> cellphone pictures


Very pretty rachel


----------



## PigletGurl

Rachel you look very awesomely pretty on the last one XD


----------



## minniemouse440044

KidGoofy said:


> Very pretty rachel



oh chanks tom :]



PigletGurl said:


> Rachel you look very awesomely pretty on the last one XD



haha thanks wanda! your pictures are gorgeous tooo!

im like freakishly taller than all my friends :[ no fair hahha


----------



## PigletGurl

minniemouse440044 said:


> oh chanks tom :]
> 
> 
> 
> haha thanks wanda! your pictures are gorgeous tooo!
> 
> *im like freakishly taller than all my friends :[* no fair hahha



ditto


----------



## minniemouse440044

PigletGurl said:


> ditto



hahahah
one of my friends is like 4 feet exactly. haha and shes 15


----------



## PigletGurl

minniemouse440044 said:


> hahahah
> one of my friends is like 4 feet exactly. haha and shes 15



how tall are u?


im 5'6" and most girls here are 5'4" or less


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> cellphone pictures


Well hello gorgeous! lol 


minniemouse440044 said:


> oh chanks tom :]
> 
> 
> 
> haha thanks wanda! your pictures are gorgeous tooo!
> 
> *im like freakishly taller than all my friends :[ no fair hahha*



Hahah I am too, and I'm only 5'4". lmfao


----------



## minniemouse440044

PigletGurl said:


> how tall are u?
> 
> 
> im 5'6" and most girls here are 5'4" or less



hha im 5'6 too! yay for people who are 5'6!!! hahaha



Cinderelli16 said:


> Well hello gorgeous! lol
> 
> 
> Hahah I am too, and I'm only 5'4". lmfao



thanks kayla 
geeze your a giant!
hahahahah


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> hha im 5'6 too! yay for people who are 5'6!!! hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> thanks kayla
> geeze your a giant!
> hahahahah



No problem.
And hahah I know!
But most of my friends are like 5'4" and under so I feel so tall. lol
And then I stand next to my brother, and I feel like a shrimp. hahah


----------



## PigletGurl

im about 1 inch taller than my crush
see sometimes its not so "yay" being 5'6" lmao


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> No problem.
> And hahah I know!
> But most of my friends are like 5'4" and under so I feel so tall. lol
> And then I stand next to my brother, and I feel like a shrimp. hahah



yeah i was standing next to a friend, emily, and i was like damn em. im like a whole foot taller than you hahaha.

im taller than my english teacher hahahahha




PigletGurl said:


> im about 1 inch taller than my crush
> see sometimes its not so "yay" being 5'6" lmao



i know how you feel haha


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> yeah i was standing next to a friend, emily, and i was like damn em. im like a whole foot taller than you hahaha.
> 
> im taller than my english teacher hahahahha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know how you feel haha



Ahahah! I'm taller than most of my teachers. lol
My pysch teacher was 4'10" lmfao
I wish I was shorter sometimes.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> Ahahah! I'm taller than most of my teachers. lol
> My pysch teacher was 4'10" lmfao
> I wish I was shorter sometimes.



haha 

yeah same here


----------



## Cinderelli16

I totally feel short in this picture. lol
I look disgusting, but whatever. hahah
This kid is like 6'6" or something and he isn't done growing. lol


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Cinderelli16 said:


> I totally feel short in this picture. lol
> I look disgusting, but whatever. hahah
> This kid is like 6'6" or something and he isn't done growing. lol



hahahaha no you dont Kayla...you look really pretty  and the guy standing next to you is the same height as me hahaha


----------



## Cinderelli16

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> hahahaha no you dont Kayla...you look really pretty  and the guy standing next to you is the same height as me hahaha



Awe thanks 
And omg are you serious?!
You're HUGE! lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> I totally feel short in this picture. lol
> I look disgusting, but whatever. hahah
> This kid is like 6'6" or something and he isn't done growing. lol



OH EMGEEE>
THAT GUY IS A GIaNT haha

if i saw him in RL id be like ZOHEMGEEE
yourtall hehehe


hahaha


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> OH EMGEEE>
> THAT GUY IS A GIaNT haha
> 
> if i saw him in RL id be like ZOHEMGEEE
> yourtall hehehe
> 
> 
> hahaha



Hahaha I know!
I'm always like, "Kevin you're so tall!"
He's like my big brother, and he's my neighbor. lol


----------



## Princess victoria

it's a re-post but oh well.
i like it :]


----------



## Cinderelli16

Princess victoria said:


> it's a re-post but oh well.
> i like it :]



You're so pretty!


----------



## Cassidy

PigletGurl said:


>


You are SO pretty!


----------



## My Wild Love

Wow everyone here is so pretty.


----------



## PigletGurl

Cassidy said:


> You are SO pretty!



Thanks ya


----------



## MrsSparrow..

Princess victoria said:


> it's a re-post but oh well.
> i like it :]



Wow, your so pretty! Love your hair.


----------



## Cassidy

Cinderelli16 said:


> I totally feel short in this picture. lol
> I look disgusting, but whatever. hahah
> This kid is like 6'6" or something and he isn't done growing. lol


You are so pretty!
And your dress is gorgeous. 

That guy is super tall...it's kinda creepy. :/

I'm like 5'4, and most of my friends are like 5'5-5'7. 
I always feel like a freak, haha.


----------



## Princess victoria

Cinderelli16 said:


> You're so pretty!





MrsSparrow.. said:


> Wow, your so pretty! Love your hair.



Thanks :]


----------



## life of the party

Cinderelli16 said:


> I totally feel short in this picture. lol
> I look disgusting, but whatever. hahah
> This kid is like 6'6" or something and he isn't done growing. lol


collin looks normal height & you and amanda look like midgets!


Princess victoria said:


> it's a re-post but oh well.
> i like it :]


 
you are SO SO pretty!


----------



## Princess victoria

life of the party said:


> you are SO SO pretty!



thank ya :]


----------



## life of the party

going through my photobucket
& found some old pictures
sorry for how many there are 
do i look different?








6th grade :O





last yearr .









me now


----------



## Cinderelli16

Cassidy said:


> You are so pretty!
> And your dress is gorgeous.
> 
> That guy is super tall...it's kinda creepy. :/
> 
> I'm like 5'4, and most of my friends are like 5'5-5'7.
> I always feel like a freak, haha.


Awe thank you!

I know he is! I'm 5'4" too, so whenever I'm around him I feel like I'm gonna get stepped on. lol


life of the party said:


> *collin looks normal height & you and amanda look like midgets!*
> you are SO SO pretty!



HA! Thanks Katie. lol
But it's okay we are midgets. lmfao


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> going through my photobucket
> & found some old pictures
> sorry for how many there are
> do i look different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6th grade :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last yearr .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me now



Ahaha awe Katie. You kinda look the same, but a little older. lol
Still very pretty.


----------



## Cinderelli16

I'm copying off of what you did Katie. lol

Baby me:





3 year old me:





4 year old me (and 2 year old Collin):





5 year old me almost 6 (4 year old Collin):





Skipping to 14 years old, oh gosh i look ridiculous (not friends with them anymore):





15 years old (Ugh Tigers Stadium, it was gross there. lol):





And 16 years old:


----------



## DramaQueen

awwww SOOOOOOO cute kayla!!!!
you look so pretty now too!!

here are some pics from my valentines day weekend.
friday i went to visit my bf, derek and we hung out with his friends and went out dancing, and saturday me & my bff had a girls valentines date.
we went to a REALLY fancy restaurant and then went home and danced, and sang and had a great time. 





(LOL @ the girl in the purple...thats dereks friend) 




and now valentines day; 




awww its blurry but we were dancing hahah




more dancing








lol i love that shower cap!!!!!


----------



## Babyjustrun

Caitlin I was actually looking at these pictueres on Facebook and they're great xD
The one of you and Derek is absolutely adorable.

There's one you have on FB of your friend with that shower cap, it's so cute, she actually looks amazing.

That's all lol.


----------



## DramaQueen

Babyjustrun said:


> Caitlin I was actually looking at these pictueres on Facebook and they're great xD
> The one of you and Derek is absolutely adorable.
> 
> There's one you have on FB of your friend with that shower cap, it's so cute, she actually looks amazing.
> 
> That's all lol.



hahah tnx hilary.  
and ya my valentine is too cute in her little shower cap!!!!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Caitlin, those pictures with you and Derek are so adorable! I'm glad you guys are back together. :


----------



## DramaQueen

BabyPiglet said:


> Caitlin, those pictures with you and Derek are so adorable! I'm glad you guys are back together. :



awww thanks jenny. 
so am i


----------



## BabyPiglet

I went a little picnik crazy.


----------



## DramaQueen

YAY PICNIK!

yoo pretty jenny!
and i still can't get over the difference between your curly & straight hair!!!
i love your side ponytail!


----------



## Cinderelli16

DramaQueen said:


> awwww SOOOOOOO cute kayla!!!!
> you look so pretty now too!!
> 
> here are some pics from my valentines day weekend.
> friday i went to visit my bf, derek and we hung out with his friends and went out dancing, and saturday me & my bff had a girls valentines date.
> we went to a REALLY fancy restaurant and then went home and danced, and sang and had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (LOL @ the girl in the purple...thats dereks friend)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now valentines day;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww its blurry but we were dancing hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more dancing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol i love that shower cap!!!!!



Hahah thanks Caitlin.

Awe I totally love those pictures. And I'm so glad you and Derek are back together, you guys are adorable. 
Hahaha I LOVE the shower cap one.
So very pretty!


----------



## Cinderelli16

BabyPiglet said:


> I went a little picnik crazy.



Gosh your hair is so pretty and perfect! lol


----------



## BabyPiglet

Thanks Caitlin & Kayla! That means so much to me.  

Now I'm feeling all confident (I hope that doesn't sound like bragging), I think I'll wear my hair down today instead of in a ponytail.


----------



## Cinderelli16

BabyPiglet said:


> Thanks Caitlin & Kayla! That means so much to me.
> 
> Now I'm feeling all confident (I hope that doesn't sound like bragging), I think I'll wear my hair down today instead of in a ponytail.



No problem Jenny. 

And you should be all confident, because your hair is gorgeous!
And yes wear it down today. hahah


----------



## life of the party

Kayla, Caitlin, & Jenny all so pretty!

im so jealous!


----------



## STOPxmickeytime

life of the party said:


> *Kayla, Caitlin, & Jenny all so pretty!*
> 
> im so jealous!



Completely! You guys are gorgeous.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Cinderelli16 said:


> No problem Jenny.
> 
> And you should be all confident, because your hair is gorgeous!
> And yes wear it down today. hahah


 


life of the party said:


> Kayla, Caitlin, & Jenny all so pretty!
> 
> im so jealous!


 


STOPxmickeytime said:


> Completely! You guys are gorgeous.


Wow. Thanks you guys.


----------



## MrsSparrow..

Couple o'newens.






^ Awful posing.






^ Me and my new hat xD


----------



## life of the party

BabyPiglet said:


> Thanks Caitlin & Kayla! That means so much to me.
> 
> Now I'm feeling all confident (I hope that doesn't sound like bragging), I think I'll wear my hair down today instead of in a ponytail.


 
Finally!


----------



## KidGoofy

MrsSparrow.. said:


> Couple o'newens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Awful posing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Me and my new hat xD


Very pretty...and the hats cool


----------



## life of the party

MrsSparrow.. said:


> Couple o'newens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Awful posing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Me and my new hat xD


 
Your really pretty!
i love your hat!


----------



## BabyPiglet

life of the party said:


> Finally!


Lol.  

Ash, you're gorrrrrrgeous!


----------



## andy.b

MrsSparrow.. said:


> Couple o'newens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Awful posing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Me and my new hat xD


----------



## minniemouse440044

these are from yesterday! AT CHA CHAS TEEN HANGOUT WITH SOPHIE hahhaha




giant guitar 




hey i thught it was cool 








i am definatley a jonas sister 
hahaha


----------



## andy.b

Haha, I love this picture.


----------



## minniemouse440044

andy.b said:


> Haha, I love this picture.



yeah i totally have that shirt in pink hahaha


----------



## andy.b

minniemouse440044 said:


> yeah i totally have that shirt in pink hahaha



Sweet, I got it at Hollywood Studios last year.  Beaker = Total playa.


----------



## minniemouse440044

andy.b said:


> Sweet, I got it at Hollywood Studios last year.  Beaker = Total playa.



in the muppets store 
and

kermet=balla


----------



## PigletGurl

ure hilarious Rachel, very pretty XD

awesomely cute, Andy!


----------



## minniemouse440044

PigletGurl said:


> ure hilarious Rachel, very pretty XD
> 
> awesomely cute, Andy!



thanks wanda, but youll always be 10X more pretty


----------



## andy.b

Nice pics Wanda.


minniemouse440044 said:


> in the muppets store
> and
> 
> kermet=balla



I went into the store but I couldn't find a Beaker shirt.  But when we about to leave my friend pointed it out to me. I was so happy.

I don't think Kermit really = balla.  Animal = balla.  Kermit to me is the cool guy with the girlfriend nobody likes.  Well at least I don't like her...


----------



## minniemouse440044

andy.b said:


> Nice pics Wanda.
> 
> 
> I went into the store but I couldn't find a Beaker shirt.  But when we about to leave my friend pointed it out to me. I was so happy.
> 
> I don't think Kermit really = balla.  Animal = balla.  Kermit to me is the cool guy with the girlfriend nobody likes.  Well at least I don't like her...



hahahha
ms piggy=ho
hahahha


----------



## andy.b

minniemouse440044 said:


> hahahha
> ms piggy=ho
> hahahha



 No thanks.  Haha


----------



## minniemouse440044

andy.b said:


> No thanks.  Haha



hahaha


----------



## CrazySteph

yay! Toss hands!




lol I was talking during this




reeepost ^^


----------



## EyoreFANS12

^^^^
cute

_________________________________________________________________

Here is a crappy webcam picture


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> yay! Toss hands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I was talking during this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reeepost ^^



steph you are gorgeous!!


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> these are from yesterday! AT CHA CHAS TEEN HANGOUT WITH SOPHIE hahhaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giant guitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey i thught it was cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am definatley a jonas sister
> hahaha


haha rach your sooo pretty & funny!


andy.b said:


> Haha, I love this picture.


i love the second one!
haha!



PigletGurl said:


> ure hilarious Rachel, very pretty XD
> 
> awesomely cute, Andy!


super pretty wanda


CrazySteph said:


> yay! Toss hands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I was talking during this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reeepost ^^


wow! your really good!
& look pretty dang good while doing it too  haha
were you doing tick-tocks in the second one?



EyoreFANS12 said:


> ^^^^
> cute
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> Here is a crappy webcam picture


cute


----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


> steph you are gorgeous!!


aww Rachel, I love you!! *computer Hugs!* lmao!! and im too lazy to go find those pictures.. but I love the pics. you just posted up (there in katie's quote) you looks soo Pretty!


life of the party said:


> haha rach your sooo pretty & funny!
> 
> i love the second one!
> haha!
> 
> 
> super pretty wanda
> 
> wow! your really good!
> & look pretty dang good while doing it too  haha
> *were you doing tick-tocks in the second one?*
> 
> 
> cute



YEAH! how did you know!?! could you tell by the movement? Thank You Katie!!


----------



## life of the party

CrazySteph said:


> aww Rachel, I love you!! *computer Hugs!* lmao!! and im too lazy to go find those pictures.. but I love the pics. you just posted up (there in katie's quote) you looks soo Pretty!
> 
> 
> YEAH! how did you know!?! could you tell by the movement? Thank You Katie!!


 
haha cause you didnt look completely stable, like you were transitioning haha & all the spots are all like "omg!" haha
your welcome


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> *haha rach your sooo pretty & funny!*
> i love the second one!
> haha!
> 
> 
> super pretty wanda
> 
> wow! your really good!
> & look pretty dang good while doing it too  haha
> were you doing tick-tocks in the second one?
> 
> 
> cute



thanks katie my dear!
was that jailbait material!?
hahahha jkjkk





CrazySteph said:


> *aww Rachel, I love you!! *computer Hugs!* lmao!! and im too lazy to go find those pictures.. but I love the pics. you just posted up (there in katie's quote) you looks soo Pretty!*
> YEAH! how did you know!?! could you tell by the movement? Thank You Katie!!



hah thanks.
that was hillarious how we were hugging the computer screens hahahahah


----------



## princesskelz

Rachel, Wanda, Steph, Carlie- all four of you are super pretty!





okay so April wile on the Barnstormer my old Dior sunglasses flew off my head. i was so upset. but my dad suprised me with these yesterday!
he says i am pretty much his slave for awile because i have to pay these off XD





me and Belle





in the new T-Rex Resturaunt!


----------



## BabyPiglet

andy.b said:


> Haha, I love this picture.


Aww, you're so cute! 


CrazySteph said:


> yay! Toss hands!


Oh gosh, that looks terrifying!


EyoreFANS12 said:


> ^^^^
> cute
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> Here is a crappy webcam picture


Aww, you're adorable. I love your haircut.  

Kelsey, if forgot to quote you haha, you're very very pretty!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

life of the party said:


> haha rach your sooo pretty & funny!
> 
> i love the second one!
> haha!
> 
> 
> super pretty wanda
> 
> wow! your really good!
> & look pretty dang good while doing it too  haha
> were you doing tick-tocks in the second one?
> 
> 
> *cute*





BabyPiglet said:


> Aww, you're so cute!
> 
> Oh gosh, that looks terrifying!
> 
> *Aww, you're adorable. I love your haircut.  *
> 
> Kelsey, if forgot to quote you haha, you're very very pretty!





Spanks!


----------



## CrazySteph

life of the party said:


> haha cause you didnt look completely stable, like you were transitioning haha & all the spots are all like "omg!" haha
> your welcome



lmao haha!! yup! that was actually like the first time I got it!! Its harder to do a Tick-Tock in a partner stunt. soo much easier in a group stunt!


----------



## life of the party

CrazySteph said:


> lmao haha!! yup! that was actually like the first time I got it!! Its harder to do a Tick-Tock in a partner stunt. soo much easier in a group stunt!


 
really?
congrats!


----------



## DramaQueen

WOW KELS! those are so niceeee!!
and cute pic with belle! and how is that restaurant?!?!? i'd pee my pants in their i think (-has irrational fear of dinosaurs-)

here are a couple more ridiculous picture from my valentines party for two with my bff (these pics are for our adventure to pick up chinese food hah)




LONGEST RECEIPT EVERRR




HOORAY FOR NO MSG!




random sign?!   




finally made it back to her apartment! haha 
it was a looong, cold journey, but the delicious fried rice was sooo worth it.


----------



## Hawaiidood

Another INCREDIBLY bad shot of my from over a Disney in 2007. Yes I am HUGE in this picture. I look so terrible. Ha ha But I wanted to share anyway! This was back when I thought baggy cloths made me look skinnier...yeah has the opposite effect


----------



## MrsSparrow..

life of the party said:


> Your really pretty!
> i love your hat!





andy.b said:


>





BabyPiglet said:


> Lol.
> 
> Ash, you're gorrrrrrgeous!





KidGoofy said:


> Very pretty...and the hats cool



Aww, thanks guys 



princesskelz said:


> in the new T-Rex Resturaunt!



Love your smile! Very pretty. Hope you had fun in the new restaurant 



DramaQueen said:


> LONGEST RECEIPT EVERRR



LOL! ^ 


Gah, I really should start commenting in this thread more. I'll carry on commenting later


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

andy.b said:


> Haha, I love this picture.



GAHOMGBEAKER. 
I love beaker.


----------



## Cinderelli16

Hawaiidood said:


> Another INCREDIBLY bad shot of my from over a Disney in 2007. Yes I am HUGE in this picture. I look so terrible. Ha ha But I wanted to share anyway! This was back when I thought baggy cloths made me look skinnier...yeah has the opposite effect



That's not a bad picture!
Ahahah awe I love Stitch.


OMG Katie! Carousel of Progress!!!! lmfao
"There's a great big beautiful tomorrow, shining at the end of everyday" hahahahah
And Buzz Lightyear...remember? lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

princesskelz said:


> Rachel, Wanda, Steph, Carlie- all four of you are super pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay so April wile on the Barnstormer my old Dior sunglasses flew off my head. i was so upset. but my dad suprised me with these yesterday!
> he says i am pretty much his slave for awile because i have to pay these off XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the new T-Rex Resturaunt!


Love the pictures! So pretty too!
Ahahah I wanted to go to the T-Rex Restaurant so I could have a T-Rexadilla. hahaha


DramaQueen said:


> WOW KELS! those are so niceeee!!
> and cute pic with belle! and how is that restaurant?!?!? i'd pee my pants in their i think (-has irrational fear of dinosaurs-)
> 
> here are a couple more ridiculous picture from my valentines party for two with my bff (these pics are for our adventure to pick up chinese food hah)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LONGEST RECEIPT EVERRR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOORAY FOR NO MSG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random sign?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally made it back to her apartment! haha
> it was a looong, cold journey, but the delicious fried rice was sooo worth it.



Lmfao Caitlin you crack me up.
Also very pretty.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Hawaiidood said:


> Another INCREDIBLY bad shot of my from over a Disney in 2007. Yes I am HUGE in this picture. I look so terrible. Ha ha But I wanted to share anyway! This was back when I thought baggy cloths made me look skinnier...yeah has the opposite effect


Shush! Confidence, dude! Have confidence. You look great.


----------



## andy.b

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> GAHOMGBEAKER.
> I love beaker.



Who doesn't?  Oh yeah that's right, not-cool kids don't like Beaker.  All the cool kids like Beaker.


----------



## MrsSparrow..

Hawaiidood said:


> Another INCREDIBLY bad shot of my from over a Disney in 2007. Yes I am HUGE in this picture. I look so terrible. Ha ha But I wanted to share anyway! This was back when I thought baggy cloths made me look skinnier...yeah has the opposite effect



Whaaat, you look great! Don't talk yourself down mister! You make Stitch look cool


----------



## 3mtn-kate

Hawaiidood said:


> Another INCREDIBLY bad shot of my from over a Disney in 2007. Yes I am HUGE in this picture. I look so terrible. Ha ha But I wanted to share anyway! This was back when I thought baggy cloths made me look skinnier...yeah has the opposite effect



oh stop u and stitch look awesome! 
i love buzz in the backround too lol


----------



## PigletGurl

Matt!! u are so fat  in that pic, and u look soooo awesome now ! XD


----------



## princesskelz

DramaQueen said:


> WOW KELS! those are so niceeee!!
> and cute pic with belle! and how is that restaurant?!?!? i'd pee my pants in their i think (-has irrational fear of dinosaurs-)
> 
> here are a couple more ridiculous picture from my valentines party for two with my bff (these pics are for our adventure to pick up chinese food hah)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LONGEST RECEIPT EVERRR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOORAY FOR NO MSG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random sign?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally made it back to her apartment! haha
> it was a looong, cold journey, but the delicious fried rice was sooo worth it.


 
Thanks! the food at T-Rex was really good 
your adorable! i looove your smile



Hawaiidood said:


> Another INCREDIBLY bad shot of my from over a Disney in 2007. Yes I am HUGE in this picture. I look so terrible. Ha ha But I wanted to share anyway! This was back when I thought baggy cloths made me look skinnier...yeah has the opposite effect


awwwwh what a cutie....(talking about Stitch) 
jk



MrsSparrow.. said:


> Aww, thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> Love your smile! Very pretty. Hope you had fun in the new restauraunt.


Thanks you are beautiful BTW



Cinderelli16 said:


> Love the pictures! So pretty too!
> Ahahah I wanted to go to the T-Rex Restaurant so I could have a T-Rexadilla. hahaha


Thanks it was DELICIOUS!


----------



## Hawaiidood

Time to redeem my self a little 

Me a few weeks ago


----------



## princesskelz

ah cha cha
my friend has the same sweatshirt as you.
only his smells like Axe 
nice pic


----------



## STOPxmickeytime

So cute, everyone :]

So here are my pictures from Valentine's Day at the beach.




Hahah jumping pictures are my favorite.





And on Sunday, waiting in the super cold for 8 1/2 hours for Honor Society and the Jonas Brothers. So worth it. Even though my friends all tease me for it...haha


----------



## Cinderelli16

STOPxmickeytime said:


> So cute, everyone :]
> 
> So here are my pictures from Valentine's Day at the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah jumping pictures are my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on Sunday, waiting in the super cold for 8 1/2 hours for Honor Society and the Jonas Brothers. So worth it. Even though my friends all tease me for it...haha



You have such a pretty eye color, and gorgeous hair.
Very very pretty!


----------



## life of the party

STOPxmickeytime said:


> So cute, everyone :]
> 
> So here are my pictures from Valentine's Day at the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah jumping pictures are my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on Sunday, waiting in the super cold for 8 1/2 hours for Honor Society and the Jonas Brothers. So worth it. Even though my friends all tease me for it...haha


 
your really pretty!
i love your eyes & hair!


----------



## life of the party

this was before a party on saturday


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> this was before a party on saturday



Gahh you're so pretty!
I'm jealous!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Mickey, you have the cutest dimples! Very pretty! 

Katie, gorgeous as always. You have humongous blue eyes, beautiful!


----------



## metsluva57

Everyone is so pretty [:

heres me yesterday and the day before snowboarding -


----------



## imabrat

Everyone is gorgeous!
Kelly, I knew EXACTLY where you were before I even got to your face in the first photo. Hahahah, how was it?


----------



## Cinderelli16

Man oh man are these old, but idc I miss summer. lol
Sorry there's alot! hahah




It was seriously so hot that day.
I was dying.




Me, and Amanda, and Emmi Loo Loo. lol




Horrible posing. hahah




I don't talk to her anymore.
Hahah windex. lol




Hahah. Me trying to look seductive...not really. lol




That was the day after I got back from Up-North for the 4th of July.
I got really tan.


----------



## life of the party

Cinderelli16 said:


> Gahh you're so pretty!
> I'm jealous!


  thanks
no need to be jealous, your so pretty!


BabyPiglet said:


> Mickey, you have the cutest dimples! Very pretty!
> 
> *Katie, gorgeous as always. You have humongous blue eyes, beautiful!*


 thanks!


metsluva57 said:


> Everyone is so pretty [:
> 
> heres me yesterday and the day before snowboarding -


those are like the perfect winter pictures!


Cinderelli16 said:


> Man oh man are these old, but idc I miss summer. lol
> Sorry there's alot! hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was seriously so hot that day.
> I was dying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, and Amanda, and Emmi Loo Loo. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible posing. hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't talk to her anymore.
> Hahah windex. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah. Me trying to look seductive...not really. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the day after I got back from Up-North for the 4th of July.
> I got really tan.


girrllll youu sooo fyynnee <3
hahaha


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> thanks
> no need to be jealous, your so pretty!
> 
> thanks!
> 
> those are like the perfect winter pictures!
> 
> *girrllll youu sooo fyynnee <3
> hahaha*



Lmfao thanks babyyy! (;


----------



## life of the party

two fave hairstyles
which ones better?


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> two fave hairstyles
> which ones better?



Dangggg girllllll!
You a hottie!
xD

I like the first one.


----------



## life of the party

Cinderelli16 said:


> Dangggg girllllll!
> You a hottie!
> xD
> 
> I like the first one.


 
hehe thanks


----------



## Cinderelli16

I have big head. lmfao
xD




I took this one with my cellular device. hahah
I think everyone on the TB should know what my room looks like by now. lol


----------



## life of the party

Cinderelli16 said:


> I have big head. lmfao
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this one with my cellular device. hahah
> I think everyone on the TB should know what my room looks like by now. lol


 
super pretty, girl


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> super pretty, girl



 heheh thank you


----------



## STOPxmickeytime

BabyPiglet said:


> Mickey, you have the cutest dimples! Very pretty!
> 
> Katie, gorgeous as always. You have humongous blue eyes, beautiful!





life of the party said:


> your really pretty!
> i love your eyes & hair!





Cinderelli16 said:


> You have such a pretty eye color, and gorgeous hair.
> Very very pretty!



Thanks, guys :]
And Kayla, the one of the bras cracked me up, ahah


----------



## Cinderelli16

STOPxmickeytime said:


> Thanks, guys :]
> And Kayla, the one of the bras cracked me up, ahah



No problem, and hahah thanks I like to have fun. lol


----------



## metsluva57

life of the party said:


> thanks
> no need to be jealous, your so pretty!
> 
> thanks!
> 
> *those are like the perfect winter pictures!*
> 
> girrllll youu sooo fyynnee <3
> hahaha



thankss [:


----------



## PosessedEeyore

my eyes look creepy in this picture. but i do have on some pretty epic sunglasses xD
you cant really see my new black hair in the picture because of the effects, but whatever


----------



## BabyPiglet

life of the party said:


> two fave hairstyles
> which ones better?


Hmm. I love both. Maybe the second one just a little bit more.  

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## petey's sweetie

andy.b said:


> Haha, I love this picture.




you are adorable!


----------



## Hawaiidood

More old reposts!!!


----------



## metsluva57

kelly having a bored moment


----------



## petey's sweetie

metsluva57 said:


> kelly having a bored moment





love your photoshop


----------



## Cinderelli16

metsluva57 said:


> kelly having a bored moment



Hahah Kelly, you're such a cutie.


----------



## metsluva57

petey's sweetie said:


> love your photoshop


it's picnik actually but thanks [:


Cinderelli16 said:


> Hahah Kelly, you're such a cutie.


haha thank youu [:


----------



## Cinderelli16

For you Katie 
Hahah my make-up is like melted off my face.
Woah my legs look very...muscular. :/








I stand funny. lmfao


----------



## Kairi-Angel

haven't posted in a while, once again. 
before my new haircut.
















new haircut.


----------



## Cinderelli16

Kairi-Angel said:


> haven't posted in a while, once again.
> before my new haircut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new haircut.



Holy shoot girl!
I haven't seen you in forever!
Very pretty!


----------



## Kairi-Angel

Cinderelli16 said:


> Holy shoot girl!
> I haven't seen you in forever!
> Very pretty!



Ahaha right, i haven't been able to get on much D:<. & thankyou, lol


----------



## Kairi-Angel

Cinderelli16 said:


> For you Katie
> Hahah my make-up is like melted off my face.
> Woah my legs look very...muscular. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand funny. lmfao



You're so pretty.


----------



## Cinderelli16

Kairi-Angel said:


> You're so pretty.



Hahah thanks


----------



## metsluva57

Cinderelli16 said:


> For you Katie
> Hahah my make-up is like melted off my face.
> Woah my legs look very...muscular. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand funny. lmfao



Very pretty [:



Kairi-Angel said:


> haven't posted in a while, once again.
> before my new haircut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new haircut.



very pretty and i like your haircut [:


----------



## Cinderelli16

metsluva57 said:


> *Very pretty [:*
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty and i like your haircut [:



Thank you Kelly


----------



## BandGeek911

Cinderelli16 said:


> For you Katie
> Hahah my make-up is like melted off my face.
> Woah my legs look very...muscular. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand funny. lmfao



Has anyone told you that you look just like Jennie Garth from "What I like about you?" (She plays valerie...amanda bynes sister)


----------



## Cinderelli16

BandGeek911 said:


> Has anyone told you that you look just like Jennie Garth from "What I like about you?" (She plays valerie...amanda bynes sister)



Omg no, but I love her!
I think she's so pretty!
Wow thank you so much!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Oh wow.
You do!
I love that show. Lol.

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## Cinderelli16

::Snow_White:: said:


> Oh wow.
> You do!
> I love that show. Lol.
> 
> Great pictures everyone!



Oh wow seriously?
Yay!


----------



## imabrat

Fake posing, I know. BUT LOOK AT THAT HAIR!


----------



## Cinderelli16

imabrat said:


> Fake posing, I know. BUT LOOK AT THAT HAIR!



 Omg girlll super prettyyy!
That hair...it's gorgeous, and curly!


----------



## MrsSparrow..

imabrat said:


> Fake posing, I know. BUT LOOK AT THAT HAIR!



 Gorgeous Sonya! Love the hair, it reminds me of vintage 40's/50s Hollywood-esque, in a very good way


----------



## EyoreFANS12

imabrat said:


> Fake posing, I know. BUT LOOK AT THAT HAIR!



Oh my, i really like your hair+++ you look really pretty there!


----------



## DramaQueen

imabrat said:


> Fake posing, I know. BUT LOOK AT THAT HAIR!



woooooah loooooove your hair!!! did you curl it or is it naturally curly like that? it looks great and you look absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Very very pretty, Sonya! It's got the whole 'I rolled out of bed & my hair looked this perfect' thing going on. 

Actually, a lot of DISers have hair like that because I know it's not the first time I've said that. Haha, gorgeous TBers.


----------



## imabrat

Thank you to Kayla, Ash, Carli, Caitlin, and Jenny!
Caitlin, I straightened my bangs but that's how it is naturally.
Jenny, I actually did just roll out of bed, lmfao! I washed my hair the night before, and I took that pic last night. I didn't dare touch the curls with a brush/comb, you know how that goes!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Oh gosh yes, brushing it will just make it all nasty and frizzy. Bleh. 

Great hair though, seriously!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

bad picture but oh well


----------



## Princess victoria

imabrat said:


> Fake posing, I know. BUT LOOK AT THAT HAIR!



oh my goodness!
your hair is so pretty!
and your super pretty too!
:]


----------



## Cassidy

imabrat said:


> Fake posing, I know. BUT LOOK AT THAT HAIR!


You're so pretty, Sonya!


----------



## Cinderelli16

EyoreFANS12 said:


> bad picture but oh well



Very pretty Carli!


----------



## PigletGurl

Wow, Sonya! You look hot. XD
Very pretty, Carli!

me being emo-ish lmao








no glasses XD


----------



## imabrat

Thanks to Victoria, Cassidy, and Wanda! Carli and Wanda, suuuuuuuper pretty, the both of you!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Thanks Kayla and Sonya!
And Wanda, you look super duper pretty!


----------



## Cinderelli16

PigletGurl said:


> Wow, Sonya! You look hot. XD
> Very pretty, Carli!
> 
> me being emo-ish lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no glasses XD



Wanda you're too dang pretty.


----------



## BelleGirl09

we can be losers  






belle






our first ride of the trip


----------



## Cinderelli16

BelleGirl09 said:


> we can be losers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our first ride of the trip




Hahaha I love the first one, we're some weirdos. lol
Teheheh I look pregnant in the 2nd picture, but I blame that on...you know. lmfao
& Dumbo!!! That's where we met Katie. hahah
The last picture was depressing. ):


----------



## minniemouse440044

^ guys meet my new boyfriend, his name is jonah


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> ^ guys meet my new boyfriend, his name is jonah



Rachel, you are HOTT girlfriend!
Oh and your boyfriend is freaking sexy! hahah


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> Rachel, you are HOTT girlfriend!
> Oh and your boyfriend is freaking sexy! hahah



oh well thanks kayla 
i caught him at work. hes bringing home the bacon!
so i can go shopping! did i tell yall he proposed?!
400karot gold ring.
hahhhahhaha


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> oh well thanks kayla
> i caught him at work. hes bringing home the bacon!
> so i can go shopping! did i tell yall he proposed?!
> 400karot gold ring.
> hahhhahhaha



Oh man! He's definatly a keeper. lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> Oh man! He's definatly a keeper. lol



i know girl!
first time we met these were his words," DAYUMMM GIRL YOU BE SOME JAILBAIT"
hahahaha


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> i know girl!
> first time we met these were his words," DAYUMMM GIRL YOU BE SOME JAILBAIT"
> hahahaha



Ahahah that's because you are some jailbait. lmfao
That was a great night. lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

Teacups! Amanda wouldn't go on it though. lol




Mickey Ears 




Buzz Lightyear. heheh




In Mexico.


----------



## imabrat

Kayla, Amanda, and Rachel you guys are gorgeous!
Rachel is that a ND sweatshirt? WHERE DID YOU GET IT I MUST HAVE IT!!!!!! Ah, I need that!


----------



## life of the party

Cinderelli16 said:


> For you Katie
> Hahah my make-up is like melted off my face.
> Woah my legs look very...muscular. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand funny. lmfao


eeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
i loook sooooooooooo bad
and my legs are so wierd xD


----------



## BelleGirl09

Cinderelli16 said:


> Teacups! Amanda wouldn't go on it though. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Lightyear. heheh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Mexico.



ahhh.... i literally look like a mouse with the minnie ears on lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> eeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> i loook sooooooooooo bad
> and my legs are so wierd xD


Lmfao no you don't!
I'm the one who looks bad. 
And do you see how I'm standing? I look like I have to pee. lol


BelleGirl09 said:


> ahhh.... i literally look like a mouse with the minnie ears on lol



Hahah I know right. lol


----------



## StitchfansJr

BelleGirl09 said:


>


woah, that picture is stunning..even if it is a little blurry!


----------



## metsluva57

Everyone is really pretty


----------



## Cinderelli16

metsluva57 said:


> Everyone is really pretty



Kelly you are so pretty!


----------



## metsluva57

Cinderelli16 said:


> Kelly you are so pretty!



aww thanks Kayla [:


----------



## princesskelz

Kelly your pretty!
BellGirl00- your pretty also

my best friend liz and me. she has been through so much with me. she is always there for me and she is so awsome to talk to. i love her to death.


----------



## EyoreFANS12

metsluva57 said:


> Everyone is really pretty



I like your hat! You look really pretty, and look like someone I know.



princesskelz said:


> Kelly your pretty!
> BellGirl00- your pretty also
> 
> my best friend liz and me. she has been through so much with me. she is always there for me and she is so awsome to talk to. i love her to death.



Pretty, I like your hair.


----------



## metsluva57

princesskelz said:


> *Kelly your pretty!*
> BellGirl00- your pretty also
> 
> my best friend liz and me. she has been through so much with me. she is always there for me and she is so awsome to talk to. i love her to death.


thankss [:
and your pretty also [:


EyoreFANS12 said:


> *I like your hat! You look really pretty, and look like someone I know.*
> 
> Pretty, I like your hair.



thank you [:
and i hope that's a good thing....
haha jk [:


----------



## Hawaiidood

Well I have been on a streak of bad picture uploads, might as well not stop here. Took this the other morning for some odd reason right before school. Its pretty much a bad hair day/dont look at the screen moment.


----------



## princesskelz

i like yeer hair matthew


----------



## Cassidy

Hawaiidood said:


> Well I have been on a streak of bad picture uploads, might as well not stop here. Took this the other morning for some odd reason right before school. Its pretty much a bad hair day/dont look at the screen moment.


hottttttttttieeeeeeeeeeee.


xD

nice pic.


----------



## StitchfansJr

princesskelz said:


> Kelly your pretty!
> BellGirl00- your pretty also
> 
> my best friend liz and me. she has been through so much with me. she is always there for me and she is so awsome to talk to. i love her to death.


Your eyes look so pretty in this picture!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Hawaiidood said:


> Well I have been on a streak of bad picture uploads, might as well not stop here. Took this the other morning for some odd reason right before school. Its pretty much a bad hair day/dont look at the screen moment.


WOW! That is a* very* good picture, if I do say so myself. Your hair looks amazing and I love the look on your face. 

Very very nice, & I'm glad you decided to actually post some *new* pictures.


----------



## Babyjustrun

um, i love matt's hair.
good picture


----------



## SpaceMounatin

Me





Morning after a long day 

-Dainan "My hat is pimpin" Rafferty


----------



## Hawaiidood

princesskelz said:


> i like yeer hair matthew


Awww thanks Kels.


Cassidy said:


> hottttttttttieeeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> 
> xD
> 
> nice pic.


Wow thanks  Ha ha  



BabyPiglet said:


> WOW! That is a* very* good picture, if I do say so myself. Your hair looks amazing and I love the look on your face.
> 
> Very very nice, & I'm glad you decided to actually post some *new* pictures.


Oh wow, your being far to kind  Ha ha 



Babyjustrun said:


> um, i love matt's hair.
> good picture



Ha ha i really have no idea how i got my hair that way. For some odd reason, my hair looks completely diferent each and every day, and I LOVED it that morning. I really need to find out what I did. Ha ha I dont think I actually did ANYTHING, which is weird for me.



SpaceMounatin said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning after a long day
> 
> -Dainan "My hat is pimpin" Rafferty



I tottaly(I dunno how to spell) need to get a hat like that. Pretty badass if I do say so myself


----------



## SpaceMounatin

^lol. It's just an old Space Mountain hat (Disneyland Paris), with a matching pin and my name tag


----------



## Hawaiidood

SpaceMounatin said:


> ^lol. It's just an old Space Mountain hat (Disneyland Paris), with a matching pin and my name tag


Nice! I used to be a hat guy, but with long hair like mine, it didnt really work out. I am rather proud of my Stitch "is eating your head" hat though. I mean not that I wear it out in public...much...STOP STARING AT ME!!!


----------



## PigletGurl

nice pic, matt


----------



## Hawaiidood

PigletGurl said:


> nice pic, matt



Thanks Wanda! How are you doing? We havn't talked in god know how long...


----------



## BabyPiglet

SpaceMounatin said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning after a long day
> 
> -Dainan "My hat is pimpin" Rafferty


Very nice hat. I have this addiction to WDW souveneirs, I think I bought about 20 t-shirts on my last trip. 



> Oh wow, your being far to kind  Ha ha


 
Oh shush, no I'm not.


----------



## BelleGirl09

senior pics again 





my favorite




















best friends


----------



## PigletGurl

You and Kayla are extremely pretty!

This is me at the Sun Wheel (Mickey's Fun Wheel  )

The Swinging Gondolas!


----------



## imabrat

Wanda are you insane? I was too scared to get in even the stationary gondolas!


----------



## BabyPiglet

imabrat said:


> Wanda are you insane? I was too scared to get in even the stationary gondolas!


Oh crap, I agree. I have heard horrorrrr stories about that thing.


----------



## princesskelz

EyoreFANS12 said:


> I like your hat! You look really pretty, and look like someone I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty, I like your hair.


 


metsluva57 said:


> thankss [:
> and your pretty also [:
> 
> 
> thank you [:
> and i hope that's a good thing....
> haha jk [:


 


StitchfansJr said:


> Your eyes look so pretty in this picture!


Thanks guys 
Allison really? i thought i looked high


SpaceMounatin said:


> Me
> 
> 
> Morning after a long day
> 
> -Dainan "My hat is pimpin" Rafferty


i always thought you were cute! and im totoally jelious of you hat! 



BelleGirl09 said:


> senior pics again
> 
> 
> my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best friends


oh my gawd your beautiful!



PigletGurl said:


> You and Kayla are extremely pretty!
> 
> This is me at the Sun Wheel (Mickey's Fun Wheel  )
> 
> The Swinging Gondolas!
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture12.png
> http://g.imageshack.us/img3/picture12.png/1/


i want to do that so bad!!!
it looks like fun!
you look pretty even if your at disneyland


----------



## PigletGurl

I am a thrill junkie!
I'm not afraid of ANY ride at all. Not at disney, six flags magic mountain (roller coaster heaven), etc. XD
And I've never gotten dizzy on any ride/


----------



## Cinderelli16

Taken on V-Day.
Okay I have finally come to the conclusion that I look like I have apples shoved in my cheeks when I smile. lmfao





Taken earlier today.
I just wanted to show off my Minnie shirt. hahah


----------



## imabrat

Cinderelli16 said:


> Taken earlier today.
> I just wanted to show off my Minnie shirt. hahah



OMG! Are they still selling that shirt?
I need to get my hands on one. I'm still kicking myself in the rear because I didn't buy it. I have nothing to match the sweats. ):


----------



## CrazySteph

Cinderelli16 said:


> Taken on V-Day.
> Okay I have finally come to the conclusion that I look like I have apples shoved in my cheeks when I smile. lmfao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken earlier today.
> I just wanted to show off my Minnie shirt. hahah



3 words.

YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## DramaQueen

WoW Kayla you're soooooo prettyyy!
ANd I LOOOOOVE that Minnie Mouse top!!!!!!!


----------



## saratogadreamin09

Some of me on my last disney trip


----------



## DramaQueen

^^ CUTE PICS!!!  You're making me homesick for Disney! haha
And I loooove your username!


----------



## saratogadreamin09

DramaQueen said:


> ^^ CUTE PICS!!!  You're making me homesick for Disney! haha
> And I loooove your username!



I'm homesick for disney too LOL!!!! I just got back 3 days ago and getting back into the real worl sucks. ITs going to be bad when I have to go to school tomorrow for the first time in 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cinderelli16

imabrat said:


> OMG! Are they still selling that shirt?
> I need to get my hands on one. I'm still kicking myself in the rear because I didn't buy it. I have nothing to match the sweats. ):


Hahah yep they're still selling the shirt.
I almost got the sweats to go with it, but I got a 2009 hoodie instead. 



CrazySteph said:


> 3 words.
> 
> YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!


Awe thanks Steph! 


DramaQueen said:


> WoW Kayla you're soooooo prettyyy!
> ANd I LOOOOOVE that Minnie Mouse top!!!!!!!



Heheh thank you Caitlin  
It's seriously my favorite shirt right now. lol


----------



## PigletGurl




----------



## BabyPiglet

Cinderelli16 said:


> Taken on V-Day.
> Okay I have finally come to the conclusion that I look like I have apples shoved in my cheeks when I smile. lmfao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken earlier today.
> I just wanted to show off my Minnie shirt. hahah


Adorable, and I love love your shirt. 


saratogadreamin09 said:


> Some of me on my last disney trip


Aww, I love SSR! You're also very pretty.


----------



## PigletGurl

Splash Mountain!!

Beware of the front row! You have to be 5 feet or more to sit in the front haha

I always sit in the back, i dont wanna get soaked haha


----------



## BandGeek911

Me and my masterpiece :/


----------



## EyoreFANS12

> Taken earlier today.
> I just wanted to show off my Minnie shirt. hahah



Pretty kayla! Tomorrow ill show off my mickey mouse hoodie, i havent worn it yet.


----------



## Cinderelli16

EyoreFANS12 said:


> Pretty kayla! Tomorrow ill show off my mickey mouse hoodie, i havent worn it yet.



Thank you 

Yes wear it! I love Disney clothes. lol


----------



## princesskelz

Kayla i was watching E! News this morning and i thought u look a little like
Giuliana Rancic 
 i personally think she looks beautiful all the time just like you
NOT THE BEST PIC OF HER BTW


----------



## Cinderelli16

princesskelz said:


> Kayla i was watching E! News this morning and i thought u look a little like
> Giuliana Rancic
> i personally think she looks beautiful all the time just like you
> NOT THE BEST PIC OF HER BTW



OMG! Wow she's like gorgeous!
I freaking love you! Thanks Kels!


----------



## princesskelz

Cinderelli16 said:


> OMG! Wow she's like gorgeous!
> I freaking love you! Thanks Kels!


 
np  i just saw that on my TV this morning and thought omg she looks like Kayla


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo

i got my hair cut, so i thought i'd post the pictures i took...














[sorry for the size]


----------



## Cinderelli16

princesskelz said:


> np  i just saw that on my TV this morning and thought omg she looks like Kayla



Wow! Thanks! lol


----------



## saratogadreamin09

BabyPiglet said:


> Aww, I love SSR! You're also very pretty.



Thanks


I just stayed at SSR forthe first time and loved it. It was awesome being close to DTD.


----------



## Mandy91

Cinderelli16 said:


> Taken on V-Day.
> Okay I have finally come to the conclusion that I look like I have apples shoved in my cheeks when I smile. lmfao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken earlier today.
> I just wanted to show off my Minnie shirt. hahah



Gorgeous! I love the Minnie Mouse shirt! I remember seeing it and thinking it was really cute. xD



saratogadreamin09 said:


> Some of me on my last disney trip



Yay Disney pictures! 
You're really pretty!


Me and my sister. =)















Dinosaur pose. xD





Sorry guys, the Universe is closed.


----------



## saratogadreamin09

Mandy91 said:


> Gorgeous! I love the Minnie Mouse shirt! I remember seeing it and thinking it was really cute. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Disney pictures!
> You're really pretty!
> 
> 
> Me and my sister. =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinosaur pose. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, the Universe is closed.



Thanks 

Your really pretty too (and so is your sister)

I LOVE the universe is closed picture, good idea LOL


----------



## ginnygirl102

This is me  I was at a friend's house and we were playing with her camera haha


----------



## Cinderelli16

Mandy91 said:


> Gorgeous! I love the Minnie Mouse shirt! I remember seeing it and thinking it was really cute. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Disney pictures!
> You're really pretty!
> 
> 
> Me and my sister. =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinosaur pose. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, the Universe is closed.



Thank you! 

And I love the pictures, very pretty!
Your hair color is beautiful!


----------



## Pearls

stunna


----------



## KidGoofy

Pearls said:


> stunna


This pic goes perfectly with the song "Im So Hood"...lol


----------



## Hawaiidood

KidGoofy said:


> This pic goes perfectly with the song "Im So Hood"...lol



I was thinking "Pretty Fly for a White Guy"...just replace the guy part


----------



## Pearls

well I am both hood and fly, so it all works out.


----------



## inlalaland

Mandy91 said:


> Gorgeous! I love the Minnie Mouse shirt! I remember seeing it and thinking it was really cute. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Disney pictures!
> You're really pretty!
> 
> 
> Me and my sister. =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinosaur pose. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, the Universe is closed.



Sooo pretty Mandy!
I love your sister's face in the dinosaur picture. 
And OMJ I have that bag!!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Cinderelli16 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Yes wear it! I love Disney clothes. lol



my mickey hoodie


----------



## Cassidy

EyoreFANS12 said:


> my mickey hoodie


you look like my sisters friend breona.


----------



## PigletGurl

Carly: yay for Mickey!
you look pretty with your hair pulled back =]

can you spot the difference? if u do, i will give you a cookie =]

lmao i am soo bored















and this is me in the car...


----------



## minniemouse440044

PigletGurl said:


> Carly: yay for Mickey!
> you look pretty with your hair pulled back =]
> 
> can you spot the difference? if u do, i will give you a cookie =]
> 
> lmao i am soo bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is me in the car...



I CAN!
THE WHITE THING WITH THE PINK STUFF ON IT.
THE FIRST PIC ITS DARKER AND THE SECOND ITS LGITHER!

very pretty wanda!



wait is the whole sendonc picture lighter?!


----------



## PigletGurl

minniemouse440044 said:


> I CAN!
> THE WHITE THING WITH THE PINK STUFF ON IT.
> THE FIRST PIC ITS DARKER AND THE SECOND ITS LGITHER!
> 
> very pretty wanda!
> 
> 
> 
> wait is the whole sendonc picture lighter?!



you are missing the most important detail  

maybe Kayla will get it  

hint: its about me, not the room or the overall  pic itself


----------



## metsluva57

notice the mets pants [:
haha


----------



## Cinderelli16

EyoreFANS12 said:


> my mickey hoodie


Ahhh LOVE IT! I almost got that hoodie too. lmfao
Very very pretty!


PigletGurl said:


> Carly: yay for Mickey!
> you look pretty with your hair pulled back =]
> 
> can you spot the difference? if u do, i will give you a cookie =]
> 
> lmao i am soo bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is me in the car...



Okay I've seriously been staring at your picture for like 10 minutes trying to figure out what's different. (in a non weird way) lmfao 
Does it have to do with something on your cheek? hahah

Gorgeous as always though


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo

EyoreFANS12 said:


> my mickey hoodie



your very pretty, i saw that hoodie the last time i went to wdw.



PigletGurl said:


> Carly: yay for Mickey!
> you look pretty with your hair pulled back =]
> 
> can you spot the difference? if u do, i will give you a cookie =]
> 
> lmao i am soo bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is me in the car...



your very pretty also, wanda.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Hmm, Wanda. You have me stumped. Your face seems lighter somehow in the 2nd photo.


----------



## PigletGurl

Yes! I made that when we were talking about zits in the guy thread, so I magically poofed away my zit. haha

at least, thats how i hope my cheek will look in a couple of days. haha
its shrunken since i rubbed alcohol on it last night :}


----------



## Cassidy

Cinderelli16 said:


> Ahhh LOVE IT! I almost got that hoodie too. lmfao
> Very very pretty!
> 
> 
> Okay I've seriously been staring at your picture for like 10 minutes trying to figure out what's different. (in a non weird way) lmfao
> Does it have to do with something on your cheek? hahah
> 
> Gorgeous as always though


Look at her arm, its like different, lol.

Pretty pictures.


----------



## Jasmine45

Pearls said:


> stunna



i have those glasses.

target


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Cassidy said:


> you look like my sisters friend breona.


I hope thats a good thing, haha


PigletGurl said:


> *Carly: yay for Mickey!*
> you look pretty with your hair pulled back =]
> 
> can you spot the difference? if u do, i will give you a cookie =]
> 
> lmao i am soo bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is me in the car...


Yes, yay for mickey!


Cinderelli16 said:


> Ahhh LOVE IT! I almost got that hoodie too. lmfao
> Very very pretty!
> 
> 
> Okay I've seriously been staring at your picture for like 10 minutes trying to figure out what's different. (in a non weird way) lmfao
> Does it have to do with something on your cheek? hahah
> 
> Gorgeous as always though


Thanks, I love the hoodie. It is really cute.


ms.tinkerpoo said:


> *your very pretty, i saw that hoodie the last time i went to wdw.*
> 
> 
> your very pretty also, wanda.


Thanks


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Jester hat from cosmic, and my sisters 3D jonas brothers glasses.

+++++ and if i forgot all you guys look really pretty also!

and wanda, i love the last pictcha!

and that is yellow paint on my arm from art


----------



## petey's sweetie

Kairi-Angel said:


> haven't posted in a while, once again.
> before my new haircut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new haircut.




Your so Pretty~!! i LOVE YOUR HAIR


----------



## I'm a Divaaaaa

Goofing around in photobooth is one of the greatest pastimes.


----------



## imabrat

Omgosh Is That A Blink 182 Shirt I See?!"?!!


----------



## I'm a Divaaaaa

It is   Had it since I was 14 lol.


----------



## princesskelz

you all are beautiful!






i love this one XD
ignore my retainer in my mouth


----------



## minniemouse440044

one before im gona for lent


----------



## Courtney88

Posted on the introduction thread awhile back and have been in some of the threads just a bit... guessing introducing myself as Courtney again is kinda redundant considering my username haha. But here's a recent one of me!


----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


> one before im gona for lent



Beautiful as always Rachel


----------



## SpaceMounatin

I can't post these publicly because I can get in trouble, but I totally played with Meerkats!






















Oh yea, yous' jealous!


----------



## ginnygirl102

This is me  haha please please PLEASE ignore those pants I'm wearing!  Haha it was like midnight and me and my friend were already in our PJs


----------



## DramaQueen

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAH  

you're right Danian.


I AM JEALOUS!!!!!!

THEY ARE SO CUTE!


----------



## disneychick2721

Everyone serious is insanely good-looking, seriously. 

a repost.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Everyone here looks so good!!


----------



## Cinderelli16

disneychick2721 said:


> Everyone serious is insanely good-looking, seriously.
> 
> a repost.


Omg, that is a gorgeous picture!


EeyoreFan1 said:


> Everyone here looks so good!!



Wow you're stunning!
You're eyes are so pretty


----------



## saratogadreamin09

^ You are so pretty and have AMAZING eyes. I also love your screenname.

Two new ones I took when I was bored the other day


----------



## Cinderelli16

saratogadreamin09 said:


> ^ You are so pretty and have AMAZING eyes. I also love your screenname.
> 
> Two new ones I took when I was bored the other day



You're SOOOO prettyyy!!!


----------



## lpe_bratz

julianne huff, jack ingram, toby keith concert with mom and bestie sunday night. i'm on the right in all of them.














 (we didn't even know who he WAS til we got there.. we went for toby keith )

chaos (christians hanging and out serving..youth group) a few weeks ago with besties.




beth, teejay, carmen, madi, me


----------



## saratogadreamin09

Cinderelli16 said:


> You're SOOOO prettyyy!!!



Thank You   


Everyone on here is, us dis teens are a very attractive group of people


----------



## life of the party

SpaceMounatin said:


> I can't post these publicly because I can get in trouble, but I totally played with Meerkats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, yous' jealous!


 
OMG!!!!!!!!!
I'm soooooooooooo jealous!
& why would you  get in trouble?



disneychick2721 said:


> Everyone serious is insanely good-looking, seriously.
> 
> a repost.


your really pretty!
i love your hat & shirt 


EeyoreFan1 said:


> Everyone here looks so good!!


 
you are insanely  pretty!
your eyes are amazing!


saratogadreamin09 said:


> ^ You are so pretty and have AMAZING eyes. I also love your screenname.
> 
> Two new ones I took when I was bored the other day


green eyes!
i love green eyes!
your so lucky!


----------



## Cinderelli16

lpe_bratz said:


> julianne huff, jack ingram, toby keith concert with mom and bestie sunday night. i'm on the right in all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (we didn't even know who he WAS til we got there.. we went for toby keith )
> 
> chaos (christians hanging and out serving..youth group) a few weeks ago with besties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beth, teejay, carmen, madi, me



Soo pretty Lauren!


----------



## lpe_bratz

Cinderelli16 said:


> Soo pretty Lauren!



thanks kay kay


----------



## inlalaland

disneychick2721 said:


> Everyone serious is insanely good-looking, seriously.
> 
> a repost.



So beautiful Kara!!
I love that hat. 



EeyoreFan1 said:


> Everyone here looks so good!!



You're so gorgeous!!



saratogadreamin09 said:


> ^ You are so pretty and have AMAZING eyes. I also love your screenname.
> 
> Two new ones I took when I was bored the other day



Pretty!  



lpe_bratz said:


> julianne huff, jack ingram, toby keith concert with mom and bestie sunday night. i'm on the right in all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (we didn't even know who he WAS til we got there.. we went for toby keith )
> 
> chaos (christians hanging and out serving..youth group) a few weeks ago with besties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beth, teejay, carmen, madi, me



Gorgeous Laurie cake!!


----------



## Hawaiidood

Just a repost from a few pages ago


----------



## PigletGurl

cute


----------



## disneychick2721

EeyoreFan1 said:


> Everyone here looks so good!!



Your insanley gorgeous !



saratogadreamin09 said:


> ^ You are so pretty and have AMAZING eyes. I also love your screenname.
> 
> Two new ones I took when I was bored the other day



I love your eyes.!



lpe_bratz said:


> julianne huff, jack ingram, toby keith concert with mom and bestie sunday night. i'm on the right in all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (we didn't even know who he WAS til we got there.. we went for toby keith )
> 
> chaos (christians hanging and out serving..youth group) a few weeks ago with besties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beth, teejay, carmen, madi, me



gorgeous as always Lauren. 



Hawaiidood said:


> Just a repost from a few pages ago



very cute, your hair is awesome.



Cinderelli16 said:


> Omg, that is a gorgeous picture!





life of the party said:


> your really pretty!
> i love your hat & shirt





inlalaland said:


> So beautiful Kara!!
> I love that hat.



thanks.


----------



## life of the party

Your welcome disneychick2721 ( i totaly feel horrible, i forget your name D: kara i think & hope?! sorry!)


here are some pictures from & my friend from sunday
getting ready at her house for our cheerleading competition




i was sick of my stomache showing so i pulled my pants all the way up xD 
im really a cool kid  








best friends


----------



## life of the party

Hawaiidood said:


> Just a repost from a few pages ago


 
my fave part of this picture
is the sweat band xD

lookin good


----------



## lpe_bratz

inlalaland said:


> So beautiful Kara!!
> I love that hat.
> 
> 
> 
> You're so gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> *Gorgeous Laurie cake!!*





disneychick2721 said:


> Your insanley gorgeous !
> 
> 
> 
> I love your eyes.!
> 
> 
> 
> *gorgeous as always Lauren. *
> 
> 
> 
> very cute, your hair is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.



thanks elsie pie and kara =)


----------



## andy.b

Nice pics.

Me




Me again.


----------



## PigletGurl

stunning


----------



## disneychick2721

life of the party said:


> Your welcome disneychick2721 ( i totaly feel horrible, i forget your name D: kara i think & hope?! sorry!)
> 
> 
> here are some pictures from & my friend from sunday
> getting ready at her house for our cheerleading competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was sick of my stomache showing so i pulled my pants all the way up xD
> im really a cool kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best friends



Yeah my name is kara. 
And dont worry I forgot your name too ! xD
Its Katie, right I think ? hahaha.
Well anywho your gorgeous and your eyes are amazing !



andy.b said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me again.



your cute.


----------



## BabyPiglet

EeyoreFan1 said:


> Everyone here looks so good!!


Ugh, Jess. How are you so insanely gorgeous? Jenny's jealous. 


saratogadreamin09 said:


> ^ You are so pretty and have AMAZING eyes. I also love your screenname.
> 
> Two new ones I took when I was bored the other day


You look JUST like this actress; http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0616091/


----------



## ginnygirl102

I love your hair Matt!!


----------



## Pearls




----------



## bouncytigger22

Pearls said:


>



You are so pretty!
lol I love your nose ring!


----------



## Pearls

bouncytigger22 said:


> You are so pretty!
> lol I love your nose ring!



thaaaaaaanks!


----------



## disneychick2721

Pearls said:


>



Your gorgeous.


----------



## keegro94

Pearls said:


>




Your really cute. I dont think I have to say it anymore =]


----------



## BabyPiglet

New pictures!  I just got a haircut as well. 
















& last but not least, I am a dork.


----------



## Cassidy

Hawaiidood said:


> Just a repost from a few pages ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
nice picture.
what kind of camera is that? it looks like my phone, lol



Pearls said:


>


 
you are super pretty.


----------



## disneychick2721

BabyPiglet said:


> New pictures!  I just got a haircut as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & last but not least, I am a dork.



gorgeous jenny. 
Love your hair.


----------



## Hawaiidood

Cassidy said:


> nice picture.
> what kind of camera is that? it looks like my phone, lol



It is my phone  Ha ha. Its the Dare.


----------



## PigletGurl

Very pretty Jenny,

Pearls, I love your sunglasses!

here is ol' me... and with sis


----------



## petey's sweetie

life of the party said:


> Your welcome disneychick2721 ( i totaly feel horrible, i forget your name D: kara i think & hope?! sorry!)
> 
> 
> here are some pictures from & my friend from sunday
> getting ready at her house for our cheerleading competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was sick of my stomache showing so i pulled my pants all the way up xD
> im really a cool kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best friends



you guys look like twins!


----------



## petey's sweetie

andy.b said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me again.




<3<3what a hottie lol<3


----------



## petey's sweetie

Me on the carasel at disney ( sisters in the bac)






me very tired in the hotel at disney!!


----------



## disneychick2721

PigletGurl said:


> Very pretty Jenny,
> 
> Pearls, I love your sunglasses!
> 
> here is ol' me... and with sis



very pretty. 



petey's sweetie said:


> Me on the carasel at disney ( sisters in the bac)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me very tired in the hotel at disney!!



Oh my gosh you look exactly like my cousin !


----------



## imabrat

Don't ask. BUT I can put my hair back!


----------



## BabyPiglet

imabrat said:


> Don't ask. BUT I can put my hair back!


Was the rest of your face eaten by the camera?


----------



## disneychick2721

imabrat said:


> Don't ask. BUT I can put my hair back!



your skin is amazing ! im totally jel. 
I love your hair too.


----------



## imabrat

BabyPiglet said:


> Was the rest of your face eaten by the camera?



Nah, I just liked the angle thanksverymuch!  



disneychick2721 said:


> your skin is amazing ! im totally jel.
> I love your hair too.



Hah, thanks Kara. I kid you not, I woke up the next morning and find this GIGANTIC pimple on the side of my chin. Well, it's gigantic to me, but my friend say "Sonya it's huge cause you don't have them all that often!".  Needless to say I've been going through rubbing alcohol to try and get rid of this.._.thing!_


----------



## BabyPiglet

Yeah, Sonya. Seriously, your skin is flawless.


----------



## DramaQueen

Looking good everyone!
Love the shades Paula & those earrings Sonya.

This is in response to the myspace pose thread...
here is my typical thumbs up pose, my equivilant to the peace sign haha






















and this is an example of prune-ing lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

DramaQueen said:


> Looking good everyone!
> Love the shades Paula & those earrings Sonya.
> 
> This is in response to the myspace pose thread...
> here is my typical thumbs up pose, my equivilant to the peace sign haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is an example of prune-ing lol



You are too gorgeous!

And I freaking love your friend in the last pic. lol
I wish my gay friends were as cool as him. hahah


----------



## DramaQueen

Cinderelli16 said:


> You are too gorgeous!
> 
> And I freaking love your friend in the last pic. lol
> I wish my gay friends were as cool as him. hahah



awww thanks kayla!!!  

and i've never met anyone as cool as JJ 
we're gonna have a baby name name her Karma Framboise:


----------



## Pearls

LOL caitlin I love the thumbs up!

and karma is just precious.


----------



## disneychick2721

imabrat said:


> Nah, I just liked the angle thanksverymuch!
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, thanks Kara. I kid you not, I woke up the next morning and find this GIGANTIC pimple on the side of my chin. Well, it's gigantic to me, but my friend say "Sonya it's huge cause you don't have them all that often!".  Needless to say I've been going through rubbing alcohol to try and get rid of this.._.thing!_



ha try having pimples everyday. xD
acne sucks.



DramaQueen said:


> Looking good everyone!
> Love the shades Paula & those earrings Sonya.
> 
> This is in response to the myspace pose thread...
> here is my typical thumbs up pose, my equivilant to the peace sign haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is an example of prune-ing lol



your gorgeous.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Lolol Caitlin, I'm seriously sitting here saying 'pruuning' 'pruuuuning' 'prrruuuuuning'.


----------



## Cinderelli16

DramaQueen said:


> awww thanks kayla!!!
> 
> and i've never met anyone as cool as JJ
> we're gonna have a baby name name her Karma Framboise:



Lmfao Aweeeee that's absolutely adorable!

I LOVE that picture, it's too cute! hahah


----------



## BandGeek911

everyone is so pretty 
this is my first piknic bahaha


----------



## disneychick2721

BandGeek911 said:


> everyone is so pretty
> this is my first piknic bahaha



very pretty.
I LOVE your glasses.


----------



## PigletGurl

excuse my uber disney mood XD


downtown disney 








im not afraid to wear a fanny pack XD








Universal Studios Hollywood


----------



## inlalaland

My friends and I at recess yesterday. xD Blech I hate uniforms. xD
My friend Maria didn't have cool sunglasses which is why she is squinting.  I'm the one on the right with the aviators. This would be a rare picture of me smiling with my teeth.


----------



## disneychick2721

PigletGurl said:


> excuse my uber disney mood XD
> 
> 
> downtown disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not afraid to wear a fanny pack XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal Studios Hollywood



very pretty. 



inlalaland said:


> My friends and I at recess yesterday. xD Blech I hate uniforms. xD
> My friend Maria didn't have cool sunglasses which is why she is squinting.  I'm the one on the right with the aviators. This would be a rare picture of me smiling with my teeth.



elsies so pretty. 
I LOVE your glasses.


----------



## life of the party

imabrat said:


> Don't ask. BUT I can put my hair back!


Omg!
I cant believe your hair grew so fast!
Its so pretty! 
  

& i love your earrings!


DramaQueen said:


> Looking good everyone!
> Love the shades Paula & those earrings Sonya.
> 
> This is in response to the myspace pose thread...
> here is my typical thumbs up pose, my equivilant to the peace sign haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is an example of prune-ing lol


you really do love the thumbs up thing!
your so pretty, im so jealous!

and ive been doing the prune thing for like 5 minutes now xD



BandGeek911 said:


> everyone is so pretty
> this is my first piknic bahaha


i love your sunglasses!



PigletGurl said:


> excuse my uber disney mood XD
> 
> 
> downtown disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not afraid to wear a fanny pack XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal Studios Hollywood


 
omg i would be so scared if i was with beetle-geuse!
(sp?)



inlalaland said:


> My friends and I at recess yesterday. xD Blech I hate uniforms. xD
> My friend Maria didn't have cool sunglasses which is why she is squinting.  I'm the one on the right with the aviators. This would be a rare picture of me smiling with my teeth.


 
you guys look like fun  
your really pretty & i love the aviators!


----------



## inlalaland

disneychick2721 said:


> very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> elsies so pretty.
> I LOVE your glasses.





life of the party said:


> Omg!
> I cant believe your hair grew so fast!
> Its so pretty!
> 
> 
> & i love your earrings!
> 
> you really do love the thumbs up thing!
> your so pretty, im so jealous!
> 
> and ive been doing the prune thing for like 5 minutes now xD
> 
> 
> i love your sunglasses!
> 
> 
> 
> omg i would be so scared if i was with beetle-geuse!
> (sp?)
> 
> 
> 
> you guys look like fun
> your really pretty & i love the aviators!




Thank you!!


----------



## Mandy91

inlalaland said:


> My friends and I at recess yesterday. xD Blech I hate uniforms. xD
> My friend Maria didn't have cool sunglasses which is why she is squinting.  I'm the one on the right with the aviators. This would be a rare picture of me smiling with my teeth.



Aww beautiful Elsie! Your sunglasses are awesome!
I almost never smile with my teeth either. xD


----------



## inlalaland

Mandy91 said:


> Aww beautiful Elsie! Your sunglasses are awesome!
> I almost never smile with my teeth either. xD



Thanks Mandy! 
Haha seriously I never do. xD It's kind of weird, not really sure what made me do it then lol. xD


----------



## minniemouse440044

im back for the weekend!




well this is the group [left to right] Roxy, Megan, Rachel and me(were the two rachels  theres also a tird but she wasnt at school yet) and kellie!!









im a cool kid, get to know me


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> im back for the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well this is the group [left to right] Roxy, Megan, Rachel and me(were the two rachels  theres also a tird but she wasnt at school yet) and kellie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im a cool kid, get to know me


 
what happened to lent?
xD


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> what happened to lent?
> xD



i changed it to no computer monday through thursday hahaha
i couldnt take it hahaa


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> im back for the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well this is the group [left to right] Roxy, Megan, Rachel and me(were the two rachels  theres also a tird but she wasnt at school yet) and kellie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im a cool kid, get to know me



Gorgeous girl!


----------



## minniemouse440044

awh thanks kayla baby!


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> awh thanks kayla baby!



No problem Rachie Poo!


----------



## metsluva57

Very pretty Rachel [:

heres me -




mets pants [:
haha


----------



## Cinderelli16

metsluva57 said:


> Very pretty Rachel [:
> 
> heres me -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mets pants [:
> haha



Beautiful! 
I love your Mets pants


----------



## metsluva57

Cinderelli16 said:


> Beautiful!
> I love your Mets pants



haha thanks Kayla [:


----------



## life of the party

metsluva57 said:


> Very pretty Rachel [:
> 
> heres me -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mets pants [:
> haha


 
pretty!


----------



## life of the party

aaahh i love herr (8





and herr 





and all those ladies too


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> aaahh i love herr (8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and herr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and all those ladies too



Heyyy sexii ladyyy! lol 

I lovelovelove the picture where you're friend is holding you. lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> aaahh i love herr (8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and herr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and all those ladies too



well katie when you come around, my self esteem drops about 100 meters below 0. your just that pretty.


----------



## life of the party

Cinderelli16 said:


> Heyyy sexii ladyyy! lol
> 
> I lovelovelove the picture where you're friend is holding you. lol


 
yeah thats my fave too 
i was umm.. WARY.. about jumping into her arms cause we both had heels on haha
but we HAD to cause she always holds me lmao

thanks 




minniemouse440044 said:


> well katie when you come around, my self esteem drops about 100 meters below 0. your just that pretty.


 
OHPLZ girl!
your soo pretty, you make me self esteem meter just like die!
xD

haha thanks


----------



## Cassidy




----------



## disneychick2721

Cassidy said:


>



gorgeous Cass.
Oh my gosh I want that shirt, I saw it in a catalog one time !!!
I love that book. xD


----------



## Pearls

Cassidy said:


>



i have that shirt! 
i got it like a year ago from delias, I loove it.


----------



## life of the party

Cassidy said:


>


 
you are sooo freaking pretty!
i lovelovelove your hair!


----------



## Cassidy

disneychick2721 said:


> gorgeous Cass.
> Oh my gosh I want that shirt, I saw it in a catalog one time !!!
> I love that book. xD




thankyou. 



Pearls said:


> i have that shirt!
> i got it like a year ago from delias, I loove it.



yeah, thats where i got it, lol. 
thank you. 


life of the party said:


> you are sooo freaking pretty!
> i lovelovelove your hair!



thanks.


----------



## DramaGirl

This is me at AKL last month. (Seems like so much longer! )


----------



## life of the party

DramaGirl said:


> This is me at AKL last month. (Seems like so much longer! )


 
your skin is _flawless_


----------



## BandGeek911

DramaGirl said:


> This is me at AKL last month. (Seems like so much longer! )


so pretty 
you have a pretty smile 





piknic is addicting!
(ignore my hippie man costume...it was for drama...)


----------



## DramaQueen

DramaGirl said:


> This is me at AKL last month. (Seems like so much longer! )



i think you sort of look like kelsy from HSM!!  
very pretty!


----------



## M.I.C.

pic of ya boy






[/IMG]


----------



## PigletGurl

M.I.C. said:


> pic of ya boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## minniemouse440044

M.I.C. said:


> pic of ya boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



well your cute 

im on the right in these:




thats me and hannah!




this is me and my best frand emily


----------



## disneychick2721

DramaGirl said:


> This is me at AKL last month. (Seems like so much longer! )



your really pretty.



BandGeek911 said:


> so pretty
> you have a pretty smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piknic is addicting!
> (ignore my hippie man costume...it was for drama...)



Your eyes are gorgeous. 



M.I.C. said:


> pic of ya boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



your cute. 



minniemouse440044 said:


> well your cute
> 
> im on the right in these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats me and hannah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is me and my best frand emily



Your teeth are amazing.
xD


----------



## minniemouse440044

disneychick2721 said:


> your really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Your eyes are gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> your cute.
> 
> 
> 
> *Your teeth are amazing.
> xD*



haha thanks kara!
i try to keep them sparkling!


----------



## baby<3

Pearls said:


> i have that shirt!
> i got it like a year ago from delias, I loove it.


I have it too =)



DramaGirl said:


> This is me at AKL last month. (Seems like so much longer! )


So pretty =)



BandGeek911 said:


> piknic is addicting!
> (ignore my hippie man costume...it was for drama...)


OH MAN.  Narnia XD.  Great picture!



M.I.C. said:


> pic of ya boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Cuuute =)



minniemouse440044 said:


> well your cute
> 
> im on the right in these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats me and hannah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is me and my best frand emily


So pretty =)


----------



## minniemouse440044

baby<3 said:


> I have it too =)
> 
> 
> So pretty =)
> 
> 
> OH MAN.  Narnia XD.  Great picture!
> 
> 
> Cuuute =)
> 
> 
> *So pretty =)  *



thanks


----------



## M.I.C.

glad to hear that im cute


----------



## BabyPiglet

Everyone's really cute! 

MIC, I totally didn't know you were a guy.


----------



## DramaGirl

life of the party said:


> your skin is _flawless_





BandGeek911 said:


> so pretty
> you have a pretty smile





DramaQueen said:


> i think you sort of look like kelsy from HSM!!
> very pretty!





disneychick2721 said:


> your really pretty.





baby<3 said:


> So pretty =)



Aw thanks guys   that just boosted my self-esteem by like 10 points! haha


----------



## M.I.C.

BabyPiglet said:


> Everyone's really cute!
> 
> MIC, I totally didn't know you were a guy.


----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


> im back for the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well this is the group [left to right] Roxy, Megan, Rachel and me(were the two rachels  theres also a tird but she wasnt at school yet) and kellie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im a cool kid, get to know me



and I dance dance dance, and I dance dance dance  
YOUR GORGEOUS!


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> and I dance dance dance, and I dance dance dance
> YOUR GORGEOUS!



HAH GLAD SOMEONE GETS THAT!!


thanks steph.

IF YOUWERE ON STICKAM WITH ME KATIE AND TOM ID GIVE YOU A HUGG!!!


----------



## PigletGurl

princess room at Marriott hotel - i love it.. only 5 mins walking distance from disneyland gates XD

my shirt says California XD
can u find the princesses? 







thunder mountain at DLR








Legoland California XD


----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


> HAH GLAD SOMEONE GETS THAT!!
> 
> 
> thanks steph.
> 
> IF YOUWERE ON STICKAM WITH ME KATIE AND TOM ID GIVE YOU A HUGG!!!



are you on now?!?! CAUSE I TOTALLY WOULD GET ON!! lol i wish i didn't have school lol.

haha yeah!! my sister bought me a shirt that says that too!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

PigletGurl said:


> princess room at Marriott hotel - i love it.. only 5 mins walking distance from disneyland gates XD
> 
> my shirt says California XD
> can u find the princesses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thunder mountain at DLR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legoland California XD



you're so pretty! 
i LOVE your bed! aahaha. i'd totally feel like a princess in that bed  





I'm the one above love.


----------



## PurpleDucky

sooo i straightened my hair and teased it a little.
i wanna leave it like this tomorrow but i don't want people to be like "ew"
opinions?


----------



## Cassidy

PigletGurl said:


> princess room at Marriott hotel - i love it.. only 5 mins walking distance from disneyland gates XD
> 
> my shirt says California XD
> can u find the princesses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thunder mountain at DLR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legoland California XD


your SO pretty!
and im jealous of your room, and your camp rock shirt.
lol.


----------



## Cassidy

PurpleDucky said:


> sooo i straightened my hair and teased it a little.
> i wanna leave it like this tomorrow but i don't want people to be like "ew"
> opinions?


i love your hair. 
you look like my cousn kirsten. 
wow.
very pretty, too.


----------



## PurpleDucky

Cassidy said:


> i love your hair.
> you look like my cousn kirsten.
> wow.
> very pretty, too.



hahah, thanks!
you've convinced me to leave it like this lol.
people will be like ZOMG though, it's ALWAYS curly XD


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> are you on now?!?! CAUSE I TOTALLY WOULD GET ON!! lol i wish i didn't have school lol.
> 
> haha yeah!! my sister bought me a shirt that says that too!!!



yes we are STEPHERS



PurpleDucky said:


> sooo i straightened my hair and teased it a little.
> i wanna leave it like this tomorrow but i don't want people to be like "ew"
> opinions?



BOW CHICKA BOW WOW


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> yes we are STEPHERS
> 
> 
> 
> BOW CHICKA BOW WOW



omg calm the heck down XD


----------



## imabrat

DEVAN! OMG sooooo pretty!


----------



## life of the party

BandGeek911 said:


> you're so pretty!
> i LOVE your bed! aahaha. i'd totally feel like a princess in that bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one above love.


thats really cool!


PurpleDucky said:


> sooo i straightened my hair and teased it a little.
> i wanna leave it like this tomorrow but i don't want people to be like "ew"
> opinions?


try flattening/smoothing it a little
looks good though 

p.s. go on stickamm


----------



## PurpleDucky

life of the party said:


> thats really cool!
> 
> try flattening/smoothing it a little
> looks good though
> 
> p.s. go on stickamm



im going to lol

and i can't, i'm writing a report


----------



## life of the party

PurpleDucky said:


> im going to lol
> 
> and i can't, i'm writing a report


okay

p.s. tom said your cute :O


----------



## PurpleDucky

life of the party said:


> okay
> 
> p.s. tom said your cute :O



playerrrrr


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> im going to lol
> 
> and i can't, i'm writing a report


you mean writing a love note to you new BF...lol

and wow Katie...lol your making Kayla even more jealous


----------



## minniemouse440044

PigletGurl said:


> princess room at Marriott hotel - i love it.. only 5 mins walking distance from disneyland gates XD
> 
> my shirt says California XD
> can u find the princesses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thunder mountain at DLR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legoland California XD



so pretty wanda 





CrazySteph said:


> are you on now?!?! CAUSE I TOTALLY WOULD GET ON!! lol i wish i didn't have school lol.
> 
> haha yeah!! my sister bought me a shirt that says that too!!!



omg i saw that vidoe on youtube and couldnt stop singing it hahahaha.
where did she get the shirt?~



BandGeek911 said:


> you're so pretty!
> i LOVE your bed! aahaha. i'd totally feel like a princess in that bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one above love.



so prettty"!"!!!



PurpleDucky said:


> sooo i straightened my hair and teased it a little.
> i wanna leave it like this tomorrow but i don't want people to be like "ew"
> opinions?



OHEMGEE DEV SO FRICKING GAWGEOUSS!


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> you mean writing a love note to you new BF...lol
> 
> and wow Katie...lol your making Kayla even more jealous


nooo english report on the scarlet letter


minniemouse440044 said:


> so pretty wanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg i saw that vidoe on youtube and couldnt stop singing it hahahaha.
> where did she get the shirt?~
> 
> 
> 
> so prettty"!"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OHEMGEE DEV SO FRICKING GAWGEOUSS!


thank you


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> nooo english report on the scarlet letter
> 
> thank you


I read the Scarlet Letter this year...IT SUCKED


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> I read the Scarlet Letter this year...IT SUCKED



yeah.....
it really did..
hahahh


----------



## bananda

PigletGurl said:


> princess room at Marriott hotel - i love it.. only 5 mins walking distance from disneyland gates XD
> 
> my shirt says California XD
> can u find the princesses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thunder mountain at DLR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legoland California XD



CAMP ROCK SHIRT!!!!!! im so jealous


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

KidGoofy said:


> I read the Scarlet Letter this year...IT SUCKED



Not to be OT or anything, but I have to comment that I love that book.


----------



## princesskelz

PurpleDucky said:


> sooo i straightened my hair and teased it a little.
> i wanna leave it like this tomorrow but i don't want people to be like "ew"
> opinions?


 
i like it. its not flat straight it has body!
your very pretty also



BandGeek911 said:


> you're so pretty!
> i LOVE your bed! aahaha. i'd totally feel like a princess in that bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one above love.


 
LOVE THIS!
you did an awsome job on it. your pretty also!



PigletGurl said:


> princess room at Marriott hotel - i love it.. only 5 mins walking distance from disneyland gates XD
> 
> my shirt says California XD
> can u find the princesses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thunder mountain at DLR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legoland California XD


 
beautiful Wanda. i love the BTMRR Quene in DL





me being...well me waiting for the parade xD





my Best Friends go with us when we go to disney because they also have a DVC so we go together. this is all of us on test track.
The older man and the girl with her eyes closed are not part of my party


----------



## bananda

princesskelz said:


> i like it. its not flat straight it has body!
> your very pretty also
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THIS!
> you did an awsome job on it. your pretty also!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful Wanda. i love the BTMRR Quene in DL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me being...well me waiting for the parade xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Best Friends go with us when we go to disney because they also have a DVC so we go together. this is all of us on test track.
> The older man and the girl with her eyes closed are not part of my party



the top pic is cute


----------



## M.I.C.

couple moar....hopefully still cute


----------



## life of the party

M.I.C. said:


> couple moar....hopefully still cute


 
try uploading to photobucket


----------



## PurpleDucky

kels:
trust me dear, it's flat straight, i had to tease it to give it body hahah


----------



## life of the party

M.I.C. said:


> couple moar....hopefully still cute


 
cutee

i like how you blocked everyones faces out


----------



## M.I.C.

thanks...lol i did it when i posted it on another forum, not rly necessary here but i saved them off there


----------



## life of the party

i cant sleep :/ so i guess ill spam syf 

reposts :/




besttt friendssss 






my hair was doing some wierd stuff





best hair day of my life lmao


----------



## M.I.C.

kute minus the blinding light in my eyes in the last pic


----------



## minniemouse440044

M.I.C. said:


> couple moar....hopefully still cute



yeah... your still cute!



life of the party said:


> i cant sleep :/ so i guess ill spam syf
> 
> reposts :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besttt friendssss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my hair was doing some wierd stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best hair day of my life lmao



hhaha katie your so pretty 
was this when we were on the phone last night?!?!
haha, that was so much fun!


----------



## DramaQueen

DANG everyone is soooo good looking!!!
Devy I love your hair like that! I always tease my hair cuz its so flat otherwise, I usually tease just the crown to give it some body @ the top. Looks great I love it. 
Kels LOOOOOOOOOVE your Disney pics!! You're so cute!! Is test track really THAT scary that you have to close your eyes?? lol 
And M.I.C (dunno your name) but I like that first pic. really cute. 
And Katie, my darling Katie, I am absolutley jealous that you are so much younger than me and so much prettier than me!!!!! argh! haha. You are too gorgeous!

Here is me being a geekburger and messing around on picnik
i need a haircut!




you know you love my huge glasses
(they are totally sunglasses--but the lenses fell out! aha)
& my cat looks like such a happy camper


----------



## M.I.C.

DramaQueen said:


> DANG everyone is soooo good looking!!!
> Devy I love your hair like that! I always tease my hair cuz its so flat otherwise, I usually tease just the crown to give it some body @ the top. Looks great I love it.
> Kels LOOOOOOOOOVE your Disney pics!! You're so cute!! Is test track really THAT scary that you have to close your eyes?? lol
> And M.I.C (dunno your name) but I like that first pic. really cute.
> And Katie, my darling Katie, I am absolutley jealous that you are so much younger than me and so much prettier than me!!!!! argh! haha. You are too gorgeous!
> 
> Here is me being a geekburger and messing around on picnik
> i need a haircut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know you love my huge glasses
> (they are totally sunglasses--but the lenses fell out! aha)
> & my cat looks like such a happy camper


It's Mike...nice pics, last one is really cute


----------



## imabrat

Everyone's cute!
Cait, you're not a geekberger!Well, only in the bottom left photo. And your cat looks like a mix of phsyco and peeved.


----------



## DramaQueen

imabrat said:


> Everyone's cute!
> Cait, you're not a geekberger!Well, only in the bottom left photo. And your cat looks like a mix of phsyco and peeved.



LOL! I am an extra double-decker geekburger cuz those are old sunglasses that broke so i fashioned them into some sweet looking glasses.
and my cat is indeed both of those things. he's also very old and only has one tooth. 

And Hello Mike, I'm Caitlin


----------



## petey's sweetie

Everyone is sooo lovely!



Me with sisters

Im in the brown shirt second one in ...hahha good times!


----------



## imabrat

DramaQueen said:


> LOL! I am an extra double-decker geekburger cuz those are old sunglasses that broke so i fashioned them into some sweet looking glasses.
> and my cat is indeed both of those things. he's also very old and only has one tooth.
> 
> And Hello Mike, I'm Caitlin



Oh poor baby. Give 'em a big hug for me, alright?


----------



## PosessedEeyore

i feel that something looks odd with my arms in the first one xD


----------



## Smiley.Socks

PosessedEeyore said:


> i feel that something looks odd with my arms in the first one xD



Soph, you're so pretty!
I love your hair! 
And your arms look odd in the first one..


----------



## saratogadreamin09

DramaQueen said:


> DANG everyone is soooo good looking!!!
> Devy I love your hair like that! I always tease my hair cuz its so flat otherwise, I usually tease just the crown to give it some body @ the top. Looks great I love it.
> Kels LOOOOOOOOOVE your Disney pics!! You're so cute!! Is test track really THAT scary that you have to close your eyes?? lol
> And M.I.C (dunno your name) but I like that first pic. really cute.
> And Katie, my darling Katie, I am absolutley jealous that you are so much younger than me and so much prettier than me!!!!! argh! haha. You are too gorgeous!
> 
> Here is me being a geekburger and messing around on picnik
> i need a haircut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know you love my huge glasses
> (they are totally sunglasses--but the lenses fell out! aha)
> & my cat looks like such a happy camper




Very pretty


----------



## Tinkerbell424

Everyone here is so pretty/cute.  

Beware. Here. I. Am.






Blurry, but I like it.


----------



## life of the party

M.I.C. said:


> kute minus the blinding light in my eyes in the last pic


hahaha sorry bout that (;
thanks 


minniemouse440044 said:


> hhaha katie your so pretty
> was this when we were on the phone last night?!?!
> haha, that was so much fun!


haha thanks 
& yeah that was fun,  being a stalker and all xD



DramaQueen said:


> DANG everyone is soooo good looking!!!
> Devy I love your hair like that! I always tease my hair cuz its so flat otherwise, I usually tease just the crown to give it some body @ the top. Looks great I love it.
> Kels LOOOOOOOOOVE your Disney pics!! You're so cute!! Is test track really THAT scary that you have to close your eyes?? lol
> And M.I.C (dunno your name) but I like that first pic. really cute.
> *And Katie, my darling Katie, I am absolutley jealous that you are so much younger than me and so much prettier than me!!!!! argh! haha. You are too gorgeous!*
> 
> Here is me being a geekburger and messing around on picnik
> i need a haircut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know you love my huge glasses
> (they are totally sunglasses--but the lenses fell out! aha)
> & my cat looks like such a happy camper


Cait - thanks! but there is NO way im prettier than you!

my fave one is the bottom left 
your hair looks awesome & you look absolutely gorgeous even with those glasses on! (even though they are VERY stylish xD)


Tinkerbell424 said:


> Everyone here is so pretty/cute.
> 
> Beware. Here. I. Am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry, but I like it.


I like it too 

very pretty! & i love the aviators!


PosessedEeyore said:


> i feel that something looks odd with my arms in the first one xD


you are soo pretty!
i love your eyes & your hat


----------



## Cassidy

Tinkerbell424 said:


> Everyone here is so pretty/cute.
> 
> Beware. Here. I. Am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry, but I like it.


your so pretty.


----------



## Tinkerbell424

thanks katie and cassidy. 
you girls are gorgeous, and have such pretty hair! <3
*from the pics yall posted a page or 2 back, lol.


----------



## Jasmine45

PosessedEeyore said:


> i feel that something looks odd with my arms in the first one xD



purrrty
i have that cs bracelet too


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Smiley.Socks said:


> Soph, you're so pretty!
> I love your hair!
> And your arms look odd in the first one..



Thanks Elin!



life of the party said:


> you are soo pretty!
> i love your eyes & your hat



Haha. Thanks :]



Jasmine45 said:


> purrrty
> i have that cs bracelet too



Thanks. :]
But my bracletis kinda broken.  :[ 
 Some idiot in my art class grabbed it and like bent it the wrong way, so now i have to like... force to snap xD


----------



## PigletGurl

Awesome photos Kelz! now im homesick for DL haha

Beautiful, Caitlin!

Very pretty, Sophie, and Katie!

Devan, love the new look, haha! 

I love your eyes, Katie!

Love the specs, Alexis!

heres me trying to smile







and woot for long hair hehe, it really needs a trim tho


----------



## Pearls

DramaQueen said:


> DANG everyone is soooo good looking!!!
> Devy I love your hair like that! I always tease my hair cuz its so flat otherwise, I usually tease just the crown to give it some body @ the top. Looks great I love it.
> Kels LOOOOOOOOOVE your Disney pics!! You're so cute!! Is test track really THAT scary that you have to close your eyes?? lol
> And M.I.C (dunno your name) but I like that first pic. really cute.
> And Katie, my darling Katie, I am absolutley jealous that you are so much younger than me and so much prettier than me!!!!! argh! haha. You are too gorgeous!
> 
> Here is me being a geekburger and messing around on picnik
> i need a haircut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know you love my huge glasses
> (they are totally sunglasses--but the lenses fell out! aha)
> & my cat looks like such a happy camper



ohlala quelle belle fille!
you are tootoo pretty caitlin!!
LOL your kitty is like 'why is she doing this to me'


----------



## M.I.C.

that would make a good lolcat picture "dont lets her do this 2 meee"


----------



## DramaQueen

M.I.C. said:


> that would make a good lolcat picture "dont lets her do this 2 meee"



OMG HAHAHA! I love lolcats!! 
he'd more likely be saying something about scratching my eyes out though.  

and sankyoo berry much Paula!  (nice work on ze francais!) 

and WANDA YOUR HAIR IS SO LONGGG!! I thought mine was long! yours is insaneee! I love it!


----------



## M.I.C.

we should make an lolcats thread or just a funny pics thread


----------



## andy.b

M.I.C. said:


> couple moar....hopefully still cute



Wt* man!  Why did you put a frowny face on the guy wearing a Badger shirt?  Not cool...


----------



## M.I.C.

cuz im an ohio state fan


----------



## andy.b

M.I.C. said:


> cuz im an ohio state fan



So that's how it's gonna be...I'd rather not make it into the BCS Championship game than to choke TWICE IN A ROW THERE!  (or three times in a row for BCS games)  Same with the national championship for basketball.


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Brand new


----------



## Cassidy

EyoreFANS12 said:


> Brand new


cuute.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

blehh.




phone picture


----------



## PigletGurl

pretty to both of you!

at disneyland








at california adventure getting autograph from aurora


----------



## imabrat

Wanda where were you in the first photo? I want to say by Peter Pan, but I can't tell what the sign says. If it says Frontierland, which I doubt by your location, IDK. If it says Tomorrowland, then you could be by Peter Pan.


----------



## KidGoofy

New Pic from Pep Rally today...and yes that me #14. I look like I am about to sneeze.

And we lost today so the season is over. So the NEW SEASON STARTS NOW


----------



## CrazySteph

KidGoofy said:


> New Pic from Pep Rally today...and yes that me #14. I look like I am about to sneeze.
> 
> *And we lost today so the season is over. So the NEW SEASON STARTS NOW*



Tom! why didnt you tell me? what was the score?


----------



## minniemouse440044

KidGoofy said:


> New Pic from Pep Rally today...and yes that me #14. I look like I am about to sneeze.
> 
> And we lost today so the season is over. So the NEW SEASON STARTS NOW



looking good tom
hahaha


----------



## Cinderelli16

KidGoofy said:


> New Pic from Pep Rally today...and yes that me #14. I look like I am about to sneeze.
> 
> And we lost today so the season is over. So the NEW SEASON STARTS NOW



Hahah I was just thinking to myself that you looked like you were about to sneeze and then BAM! lmfao 
14 is my lucky number...how weird. lol

You lost?! Awe that stinks, I'm sorry. I guess me wishing you good luck jinxed it. lol


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Looking good everyone


----------



## cindys_castle2011

KidGoofy said:


> New Pic from Pep Rally today...and yes that me #14. I look like I am about to sneeze.
> 
> And we lost today so the season is over. So the NEW SEASON STARTS NOW



looking good XD.
our girls went to Sweet 16 against the best school in Louisiana. And only lost by 3 points. It sucked badly. Better luck next season


----------



## PAdisney1995

Everyone looks great!!!!!
Jessica


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> Tom! why didnt you tell me? what was the score?



We lost by 10...and I was pretty pissed. My coach under-played me and my friend this season and I didnt get to play last night so I just watched my season end from the bench.



minniemouse440044 said:


> looking good tom
> hahaha



Thanks



Cinderelli16 said:


> Hahah I was just thinking to myself that you looked like you were about to sneeze and then BAM! lmfao
> 14 is my lucky number...how weird. lol
> 
> You lost?! Awe that stinks, I'm sorry. I guess me wishing you good luck jinxed it. lol



Nah it was going to happen anyway. Our seniors were really good but he expected Sophomores to do good. He had every junior on the bench, so it was bad coaching.



cindys_castle2011 said:


> looking good XD.
> our girls went to Sweet 16 against the best school in Louisiana. And only lost by 3 points. It sucked badly. Better luck next season



That stinks...if we won we would have played Paterson Catholic who is natonally ranked


----------



## cindys_castle2011

KidGoofy said:


> That stinks...if we won we would have played Paterson Catholic who is natonally ranked




Dang, well idk if John Curtis is nationally ranked. I wouldn't doubt it if they were. 
They are great in every sport, they beat our football team last year in State. ehh, it blew. But I wouldn't sweat it, it sounds like its the coaches fault, 
what grade are you in, btw?


----------



## KidGoofy

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Dang, well idk if John Curtis is nationally ranked. I wouldn't doubt it if they were.
> They are great in every sport, they beat our football team last year in State. ehh, it blew. But I wouldn't sweat it, it sounds like its the coaches fault,
> what grade are you in, btw?


11th(Junior) you?


----------



## cindys_castle2011

KidGoofy said:


> 11th(Junior) you?



sophomore,


----------



## life of the party

PigletGurl said:


> pretty to both of you!
> 
> at disneyland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at california adventure getting autograph from aurora


pretty as always 


cindys_castle2011 said:


> blehh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phone picture


your super pretty! 
I love your hair 


EyoreFANS12 said:


> Brand new


pretty pretty pretty 



KidGoofy said:


> New Pic from Pep Rally today...and yes that me #14. I look like I am about to sneeze.
> 
> And we lost today so the season is over. So the NEW SEASON STARTS NOW


lookin good robin hood


----------



## cindys_castle2011

life of the party said:


> your super pretty!
> I love your hair



thank you, very much 
I had finally figured out how to curl it, though you can't really tell. XD


----------



## life of the party

cindys_castle2011 said:


> thank you, very much
> I had finally figured out how to curl it, though you can't really tell. XD


 
i recently figured out how to use a curling iron too 
its magic, i sware xD

and you can tell, it looks really good!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

life of the party said:


> i recently figured out how to use a curling iron too
> its magic, i sware xD
> 
> and you can tell, it looks really good!



I actually used my straightener.. a Chi. XD
My curling irons would never do it, because my hair is so thick and already curly.
Just not the pretty kind, like the messy kind. ahaha.


----------



## MusicRocker11

how do you post pics?


----------



## Cinderelli16

KidGoofy said:


> We lost by 10...and I was pretty pissed. My coach under-played me and my friend this season and I didnt get to play last night so I just watched my season end from the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> *Nah it was going to happen anyway. Our seniors were really good but he expected Sophomores to do good. He had every junior on the bench, so it was bad coaching.*
> 
> 
> That stinks...if we won we would have played Paterson Catholic who is natonally ranked



Go figure...just like every other game. lol
Stupid coach. hahah


----------



## Cinderelli16

cindys_castle2011 said:


> I actually used my straightener.. a Chi. XD
> My curling irons would never do it, because my hair is so thick and already curly.
> Just not the pretty kind, like the messy kind. ahaha.



Gahh same here!
I hate my hair when it's natural. lol


----------



## Princess victoria

me in my 3D Glasses  xD




haha


:]


----------



## metsluva57

Everyone is soo pretty [:

Yayyy new pics 













Mix Match Day!!! (it was today) Notice the mickey necklace [:


----------



## jobrosx0disney

hey everyone. im new to the boards. im rebecca  
(btw. in the pic. im the one on the left who doesnt look like shes 8. thats my sister lol.)


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> me in my 3D Glasses  xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> :]



OMG! i love the glasses :]
your so pretty, Victoria!
I'm jealous. 

...
Everybody else here is gorgeous, too


----------



## PigletGurl

Nice glasses, Victoria!
Very pretty eyes, Rebecca!
Love your hair, Kelly!

another disneyland pic 

Splash Mountain; im the one in blue lol






Universal Studios Hollywood  pics

Studio Tour






Apollo 13 guys


----------



## metsluva57

PigletGurl said:


> Nice glasses, Victoria!
> Very pretty eyes, Rebecca!
> Love your hair, Kelly!
> 
> another disneyland pic
> 
> Splash Mountain; im the one in blue lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal Studios Hollywood  pics
> 
> Studio Tour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apollo 13 guys



Thanks 
and i am SOOO jealous you got the pic with apollo 13 guys!! that is the best movie ever. You are my hero. haha [:


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> OMG! i love the glasses :]
> your so pretty, Victoria!
> I'm jealous.
> 
> ...
> Everybody else here is gorgeous, too



lol
thank you Sophersss :]


----------



## princesskelz

everyone is beautiful!





me and my best friend chatting it up





she was yelling for the Main lander in my camera to come out xD


----------



## Cinderelli16

princesskelz said:


> everyone is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my best friend chatting it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was yelling for the Main lander in my camera to come out xD



Awe cute pictures!
I love the last one the most, it made me laugh. hahah


----------



## princesskelz

Cinderelli16 said:


> Awe cute pictures!
> I love the last one the most, it made me laugh. hahah


 
Thanks.
i LOOVE Fawn she is my fav.


----------



## Cinderelli16

princesskelz said:


> Thanks.
> i LOOVE Fawn she is my fav.



Hahah I wanted to meet the Fairies, but the line was SOOO longgg. lol
So I just met the Princesses instead. hahah


----------



## minniemouse440044

cute pictures kelsey!!
where do you get to see te fairies??


----------



## imagineer4life

i guess i like the color green...


----------



## princesskelz

minniemouse440044 said:


> cute pictures kelsey!!
> where do you get to see te fairies??


Thanks
its in Toontown where you used to be able to meet mickey and all his pals. but the faries took over! xD



imagineer4life said:


> i guess i like the color green...


 
your cute
what kind of camera is that?


----------



## imagineer4life

princesskelz said:


> Thanks
> its in Toontown where you used to be able to meet mickey and all his pals. but the faries took over! xD
> 
> 
> 
> your cute
> what kind of camera is that?



a ridiculously crappy one.


----------



## minniemouse440044

imagineer4life said:


> i guess i like the color green...




hey! green is my favorite color!



princesskelz said:


> Thanks
> its in Toontown where you used to be able to meet mickey and all his pals. but the faries took over! xD
> 
> 
> 
> your cute
> what kind of camera is that?



okaythanks!
my mom loves the faireis too!
so when we go ill tell her about it!


----------



## Sparx

i cut my hair.


----------



## Cassidy

imagineer4life said:


> i guess i like the color green...



cute.
nice shoes.



Sparx said:


> i cut my hair.




cute.


----------



## life of the party

princesskelz said:


> everyone is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my best friend chatting it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was yelling for the Main lander in my camera to come out xD


i love the second one!  



imagineer4life said:


> i guess i like the color green...


cutee 
& really big haha


Sparx said:


> i cut my hair.


pretty!
it looks good!


----------



## life of the party

MusicRocker11 said:


> how do you post pics?


 


Princess victoria said:


> me in my 3D Glasses xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> :]


you have such a classic beauty!
jealous jealous jealous!


metsluva57 said:


> Everyone is soo pretty [:
> 
> Yayyy new pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mix Match Day!!! (it was today) Notice the mickey necklace [:


i loveelovelove the second and third one
and you neclase in the last one 


PigletGurl said:


> Nice glasses, Victoria!
> Very pretty eyes, Rebecca!
> Love your hair, Kelly!
> 
> another disneyland pic
> 
> Splash Mountain; im the one in blue lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal Studios Hollywood pics
> 
> Studio Tour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apollo 13 guys


pretty as always!
p.s. i love ride pictures


----------



## Pearls

Sparx said:


> i cut my hair.



I love your new hair, soso cute!


----------



## life of the party

worst face ive ever seen him make 
but i plan on marrying him  






shes my life


----------



## Cassidy

life of the party said:


> worst face ive ever seen him make
> but i plan on marrying him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes my life


you both are gorgeous ! 

i love your hair. i would do anything to have my hair as long as that.
its so pretty !


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> worst face ive ever seen him make
> but i plan on marrying him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes my life



Ow Ow Katie's a hottie! lol


----------



## metsluva57

life of the party said:


> you have such a classic beauty!
> jealous jealous jealous!
> 
> *i loveelovelove the second and third one
> and you neclase in the last one *
> 
> pretty as always!
> p.s. i love ride pictures



thanksss [:


----------



## metsluva57

life of the party said:


> worst face ive ever seen him make
> but i plan on marrying him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes my life



Really pretty [:


----------



## life of the party

Cassidy said:


> you both are gorgeous !
> 
> i love your hair. i would do anything to have my hair as long as that.
> its so pretty !


 
thanks 
eck, my hair is so annoying!
its way too long to keep track of xD


Cinderelli16 said:


> Ow Ow Katie's a hottie! lol


(; oh you know it 
hhahaa


metsluva57 said:


> Really pretty [:


thankss


----------



## Sparx

thanks guys!


----------



## Cinderelli16

imagineer4life said:


> i guess i like the color green...


Cute!



Sparx said:


> i cut my hair.


Can I have your hair please? lol


Princess victoria said:


> me in my 3D Glasses  xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> :]


You are gorgeous!


metsluva57 said:


> Everyone is soo pretty [:
> 
> Yayyy new pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mix Match Day!!! (it was today) Notice the mickey necklace [:


Kelly you're SOO adorable! 


jobrosx0disney said:


> hey everyone. im new to the boards. im rebecca
> (btw. in the pic. im the one on the left who doesnt look like shes 8. thats my sister lol.)



You are really pretty, and you're sister is a cutie pie.
And you both have beautiful eyes!


----------



## Tinkerbell424

Ohmigosh, katie I LOVE your hair.
I want to grow mine out really long like that.


----------



## DramaQueen

cute haircut shelby  
i really like it


----------



## M.I.C.

life of the party said:


> worst face ive ever seen him make
> but i plan on marrying him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes my life



did u get ur braces off? i coulda sworn u had braces b4...looks good


----------



## Cinderelli16

Repost for like the 5000th time. lol
I'm bored and it's late. hahah


----------



## M.I.C.

whoa


----------



## Cinderelli16

M.I.C. said:


> whoa



Woah? lol


----------



## M.I.C.

whoa is a good thing lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

Hahaha well thanks. lol


----------



## M.I.C.

since we're re-posting ill re-post this one since it's important that everyone sees me


----------



## Cinderelli16

M.I.C. said:


> since we're re-posting ill re-post this one since it's important that everyone sees me



Woahhhh...lmfao


----------



## M.I.C.

my friends not quite as kute as me i know


----------



## Cinderelli16

M.I.C. said:


> my friends not quite as kute as me i know



Oh I don't know he's looking pretty fine to me.   lol


----------



## M.I.C.




----------



## Cinderelli16

M.I.C. said:


>



Hahah I'm just kidding. lol


----------



## life of the party

Tinkerbell424 said:


> Ohmigosh, katie I LOVE your hair.
> I want to grow mine out really long like that.


haha thanks  
isnt your hair pretty long too, though?


M.I.C. said:


> did u get ur braces off? i coulda sworn u had braces b4...looks good


no haha.
they are on in the top picture too haha.



Cinderelli16 said:


> Repost for like the 5000th time. lol
> I'm bored and it's late. hahah


looks familiar (;
lookinggg good


----------



## life of the party

M.I.C. said:


> since we're re-posting ill re-post this one since it's important that everyone sees me


your friends pretty hot 
your cute too but its hard to compare to _him_!


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> haha thanks
> isnt your hair pretty long too, though?
> 
> no haha.
> they are on in the top picture too haha.
> 
> 
> *looks familiar (;
> lookinggg good *



Well thanks babe. lmfao (;

& What is up with your sig? hahah


----------



## life of the party

Cinderelli16 said:


> Well thanks babe. lmfao (;
> 
> & What is up with your sig? hahah


 
your welcome
& im an idiot lmao


----------



## life of the party

i have no life and cant sleep
so ill post pictures 




i wasnt ready, but i like this picture
idk why 





another picture i like and dont know why
i think its just cool how were  both barley in it


----------



## bananda

sharing the awesomness that is a strawberry smoothie. there is nothing going on with me and that guy. we both didn't want a whole smoothie so we shared


----------



## CrazySteph

Cinderelli16 said:


> Repost for like the 5000th time. lol
> I'm bored and it's late. hahah



Beautiful as always Kayla!! 



life of the party said:


> i have no life and cant sleep
> so ill post pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wasnt ready, but i like this picture
> idk why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another picture i like and dont know why
> i think its just cool how were  both barley in it



Katie, your so gorgeous!


----------



## CrazySteph

cool! I got some new ones. 
heres skyler.. BEFORE his hair cut lol on valentines day




Hes with his hair cut at my cheerleading competition 




My best friend Brittany and I!




heres us at a cheerleading comp


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> lol
> thank you Sophersss :]



No problem 
ps: LOVE the sig!


----------



## Cinderelli16

CrazySteph said:


> Beautiful as always Kayla!!
> 
> 
> 
> Katie, your so gorgeous!


Thanks girl! 


CrazySteph said:


> cool! I got some new ones.
> heres skyler.. BEFORE his hair cut lol on valentines day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes with his hair cut at my cheerleading competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best friend Brittany and I!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres us at a cheerleading comp



You are just gorgeous dear and he's pretty dang cute!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

M.I.C. said:


> since we're re-posting ill re-post this one since it's important that everyone sees me



whoa, your cute


----------



## life of the party

CrazySteph said:


> Beautiful as always Kayla!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Katie, your so gorgeous!*


 thanks steph!


CrazySteph said:


> cool! I got some new ones.
> heres skyler.. BEFORE his hair cut lol on valentines day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes with his hair cut at my cheerleading competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best friend Brittany and I!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres us at a cheerleading comp


steph! your sooo pretty & skyler is a cutie!
and he is SO tall!


----------



## Ppufi

Yup, I'm not beauty.  But I figured my hair is longer than the ones I've posted before. :x


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Ppufi said:


> Yup, I'm not beauty.  But I figured my hair is longer than the ones I've posted before. :x



Gosh, you a super pretty! I love your dark hair. 
Mine's pretty dark too actually, 
everytime I go up to an old person, 
they're like I just loove that black hair, 
you don't see that much any more, 
with everyone wanted to go blonde and such. 
 





I took this one a while ago,
I just got done horseback ridding, so I look rough XD
Everyone tells me I look like Maryanne(sp) from Gilligan's Island.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

CrazySteph said:


> cool! I got some new ones.
> heres skyler.. BEFORE his hair cut lol on valentines day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes with his hair cut at my cheerleading competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best friend Brittany and I!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres us at a cheerleading comp



Your really pretty!
And btw, I like his hair better short XD
He's a cute one, yall look super cute together


----------



## Ppufi

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Gosh, you a super pretty! I love your dark hair.
> Mine's pretty dark too actually,
> everytime I go up to an old person,
> they're like I just loove that black hair,
> you don't see that much any more,
> with everyone wanted to go blonde and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this one a while ago,
> I just got done horseback ridding, so I look rough XD
> Everyone tells me I look like Maryanne(sp) from Gilligan's Island.




You're pretty too!   I like having dark hair.  My hair's really darkened, actually. It was once more of a light brown.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Ppufi said:


> You're pretty too!   I like having dark hair.  My hair's really darkened, actually. It was once more of a light brown.



well thank you 
my hair looks lighter than it really is there, cause I've been out in the sun.
my hair gets natural highlights if I stay outside for a while.
I like having dark hair too, I use to hate it.
cause everyone else had really light hair and 
I had dark which made me look whiter than I really was  

But I've come to appreciate it


----------



## saratogadreamin09

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Gosh, you a super pretty! I love your dark hair.
> Mine's pretty dark too actually,
> everytime I go up to an old person,
> they're like I just loove that black hair,
> you don't see that much any more,
> with everyone wanted to go blonde and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this one a while ago,
> I just got done horseback ridding, so I look rough XD
> Everyone tells me I look like Maryanne(sp) from Gilligan's Island.



Your really pretty And I love your shirt


----------



## saratogadreamin09

Not my fave but listening to my i-pod the other night got me in the mood to take pics

i might have posted this one already I forget


----------



## disneychick2721

everyones so good looking !


This only took like 80 tries to resize.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

saratogadreamin09 said:


> Your really pretty And I love your shirt



thank you, 
it's my brothers actually.
I've become obsessed with boys button up shirts lately


----------



## cindys_castle2011

saratogadreamin09 said:


> Not my fave but listening to my i-pod the other night got me in the mood to take pics
> 
> i might have posted this one already I forget



you are very pretty. 
I wish my eyes were light like that


----------



## Mandy91

disneychick2721 said:


> everyones so good looking !
> 
> 
> This only took like 80 tries to resize.



Karaaa is so amazingly gorgeous!


----------



## disneychick2721

Mandy91 said:


> Karaaa is so amazingly gorgeous!



why thank you mandy.


----------



## saratogadreamin09

cindys_castle2011 said:


> thank you,
> it's my brothers actually.
> I've become obsessed with boys button up shirts lately



LOL. I love the boy tees that have different colors around the arm and head holes, no clue what to call them.


Thanks for the complement


----------



## saratogadreamin09

disneychick2721 said:


> everyones so good looking !
> 
> 
> This only took like 80 tries to resize.



PRETTY 

I LOVE your hair


----------



## DramaQueen

Ppufi said:


> Yup, I'm not beauty.  But I figured my hair is longer than the ones I've posted before. :x



Wow I think you're really pretty!!
You are very beautiful and unique looking!
You remind me of a girl from ANTM...don't remember her name...the one that wanted nose bleeds? lol 


Kelsi you are REALLY pretty too!
And Steph you're gorgeous & you + your BF are ADORABLE together!


Here's my new FB pic; 




i kinda look brutal cuz it was just before i went to bed (notice the rockin' flowery PJ pants )


----------



## disneychick2721

saratogadreamin09 said:


> PRETTY
> 
> I LOVE your hair



thanks.
 



DramaQueen said:


> Wow I think you're really pretty!!
> You are very beautiful and unique looking!
> You remind me of a girl from ANTM...don't remember her name...the one that wanted nose bleeds? lol
> 
> 
> Kelsi you are REALLY pretty too!
> And Steph you're gorgeous & you + your BF are ADORABLE together!
> 
> 
> Here's my new FB pic;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i kinda look brutal cuz it was just before i went to bed (notice the rockin' flowery PJ pants )



your gorgeous Caitlin.


----------



## DramaQueen

disneychick2721 said:


> thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your gorgeous Caitlin.



sank yoo!!

so are you girly! love your eye colour (go hazel!) 
and that's a sweet chapeau you've got!


----------



## ginnygirl102

Here's me...a few weeks ago I think....My hair looks horrible in this pic


----------



## DramaQueen

ginnygirl102 said:


> Here's me...a few weeks ago I think....My hair looks horrible in this pic



WOW! your eyes are AMAZZZING!
And I am COMPLETELY jealous of your skin! It is so PERFECT!


----------



## ginnygirl102

DramaQueen said:


> WOW! your eyes are AMAZZZING!
> And I am COMPLETELY jealous of your skin! It is so PERFECT!



Wow thanks!!!  People always comment on my eyes for some reason....haha..and to tell you the truth I have a skin problem that gives me these bumps all over my body....but not on my face but almost everywhere else haha......


----------



## cindys_castle2011

saratogadreamin09 said:


> LOL. I love the boy tees that have different colors around the arm and head holes, no clue what to call them.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the complement



Yeah,, I'm not gonna lie.. I have nada clue what your talking about. lol.
sorry; but no problem 



> Kelsi you are REALLY pretty too!



well thank youu


----------



## cindys_castle2011

DramaQueen said:


> Here's my new FB pic;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i kinda look brutal cuz it was just before i went to bed (notice the rockin' flowery PJ pants )



I'm sorry, I totally forgot you name XD
but you are gorgeous. try sharing some of that pretty 

another one from today.. for some reason, I've been going camera happy.


----------



## bananda

cindys_castle2011 said:


> I'm sorry, I totally forgot you name XD
> but you are gorgeous. try sharing some of that pretty
> 
> another one from today.. for some reason, I've been going camera happy.



you're so pretty. i love your hair


----------



## imabrat

Well, since everyone seems to be posting.
IDK why I like this one, I just do.


----------



## Cassidy

disneychick2721 said:


> everyones so good looking !
> 
> 
> This only took like 80 tries to resize.


kara, you are so goregous!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

imabrat said:


> Well, since everyone seems to be posting.
> IDK why I like this one, I just do.



Gosh, you are very pretty if I do say so myself


----------



## disneychick2721

DramaQueen said:


> sank yoo!!
> 
> so are you girly! love your eye colour (go hazel!)
> and that's a sweet chapeau you've got!



hehe thank you. 



imabrat said:


> Well, since everyone seems to be posting.
> IDK why I like this one, I just do.



Its been said before but your skin is amazing.!



Cassidy said:


> kara, you are so goregous!



thanks Cass.


----------



## petey's sweetie

imagineer4life said:


> i guess i like the color green...





Dang your a cutie !!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

OMG!!!  Everybody's gorgeous, especially Kara and Lauren .  I'm totally jealous  



petey's sweetie said:


> Dang your a cutie !!


  I have to agree!!!!

Heres some of me


----------



## disneychick2721

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> *OMG!!!  Everybody's gorgeous, especially Kara and Lauren .  I'm totally jealous*
> 
> I have to agree!!!!
> 
> Heres some of me



Thank you, and back at ya yer gorgeous.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

disneychick2721 said:


> Thank you, and back at ya yer gorgeous.




Thank you


----------



## M.I.C.

me being very gay in photobooth


----------



## inlalaland

God, everyone is so beautiful here!  



disneychick2721 said:


> everyones so good looking !
> 
> 
> This only took like 80 tries to resize.



Gorgeous Kara!!


----------



## disneychick2721

M.I.C. said:


> me being very gay in photobooth



yer a cutie. 



inlalaland said:


> God, everyone is so beautiful here!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Kara!!



Thank ya elsie dear.


----------



## Tinkerbell424

M.I.C. said:


> me being very gay in photobooth



Ohio State Fan, eh? 

Your cute. 

Sian - Pretty as always!
Sonya - Your so pretty. Your skin is flawless. 
Kara - Very pretty. I love your eye colour!
CindysCastle - I forgot your name, Im sorry. :/ Very cute! I love flannel shirts. xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

M.I.C. said:


> me being very gay in photobooth



Verrr Nice 



Tinkerbell424 said:


> Ohio State Fan, eh?
> 
> Your cute.
> 
> Sian - Pretty as always!
> Sonya - Your so pretty. Your skin is flawless.
> Kara - Very pretty. I love your eye colour!
> CindysCastle - I forgot your name, Im sorry. :/ Very cute! I love flannel shirts. xD



Thanks Alexis


----------



## M.I.C.

thx everyone and yes, big ohio state fan


----------



## KidGoofy




----------



## Tinkerbell424

Cute tom. 






Shortttt hair.




I tried to lower the brightness haha.


----------



## PurpleDucky

petey's sweetie said:


> Dang your a cutie !!



here we go again..


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Tinkerbell424 said:


> Ohio State Fan, eh?
> 
> Your cute.
> 
> Sian - Pretty as always!
> Sonya - Your so pretty. Your skin is flawless.
> Kara - Very pretty. I love your eye colour!
> *CindysCastle - I forgot your name, Im sorry. :/ Very cute! I love flannel shirts. xD*



It's Kelsi 
And thank you. I stole it from my little brother. 

I went to the mall yesterday and had it on, and I met this girl I use to play ball with, some of her friends were with her, and they was like 'omg look at that fine boy..' and one of them looked at me and said 'oh dang. your not a les, are you??' i said 'uhh no? why' she said 'oh cause that shirt is what you always see gay girls wearing' I just shook my head and walked away.  

But I still think it's cute, hehe


----------



## cindys_castle2011

KidGoofy said:


>



gosh, your very cute


----------



## disneychick2721

Tinkerbell424 said:


> Ohio State Fan, eh?
> 
> Your cute.
> 
> Sian - Pretty as always!
> Sonya - Your so pretty. Your skin is flawless.
> *Kara - Very pretty. I love your eye colour!*
> CindysCastle - I forgot your name, Im sorry. :/ Very cute! I love flannel shirts. xD



thank you. 



KidGoofy said:


>



very cute, tom. 



Tinkerbell424 said:


> Cute tom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shortttt hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to lower the brightness haha.



your super pretty.


----------



## inlalaland

Tinkerbell424 said:


> Cute tom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shortttt hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to lower the brightness haha.



Wow you're gorgeous!!


----------



## life of the party

this is gonna be like the longest post ever XD



cindys_castle2011 said:


> I'm sorry, I totally forgot you name XD
> but you are gorgeous. try sharing some of that pretty
> 
> another one from today.. for some reason, I've been going camera happy.


i love your hair!
and your so so pretty.
and everyone gets camera happy if they stay on the SYF thread too long XD


ginnygirl102 said:


> Here's me...a few weeks ago I think....My hair looks horrible in this pic


your eyes are AMAZING!
i love your hair!



DramaQueen said:


> Wow I think you're really pretty!!
> You are very beautiful and unique looking!
> You remind me of a girl from ANTM...don't remember her name...the one that wanted nose bleeds? lol
> 
> 
> Kelsi you are REALLY pretty too!
> And Steph you're gorgeous & you + your BF are ADORABLE together!
> 
> 
> Here's my new FB pic;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i kinda look brutal cuz it was just before i went to bed (notice the rockin' flowery PJ pants )


aah! cait! 
your flawless!


imabrat said:


> Well, since everyone seems to be posting.
> IDK why I like this one, I just do.


i love your hair 
i'm so jealous that your SO pretty with like no make-up!


wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> OMG!!! Everybody's gorgeous, especially Kara and Lauren . I'm totally jealous
> 
> I have to agree!!!!
> 
> Heres some of me


your hair is so perfect!


M.I.C. said:


> me being very gay in photobooth


lame bubble.
haha (; your cute.



KidGoofy said:


>


hahaha
this picture makes me giggle 
your not good at looking tough
ahahaha


Tinkerbell424 said:


> Cute tom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shortttt hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to lower the brightness haha.


your hair!
it looks soooo good!
i'm so so jealous, its so shiny & healthy looking 

and your so so so so so pretty!


----------



## Pearls




----------



## bananda

Pearls said:


>



you're pretty. i love your tattoo


----------



## telescope




----------



## PurpleDucky

well, isn't that a familiar face, lol.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

KidGoofy said:


>



Gosh, you're cute 



Tinkerbell424 said:


> Cute tom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shortttt hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to lower the brightness haha.



Gorgeous Alexis 



Pearls said:


>



Pretty


----------



## Cinderelli16

M.I.C. said:


> me being very gay in photobooth



Like woah danggg. hahah


----------



## Cinderelli16

More reposts


----------



## M.I.C.

^very nice


----------



## Cinderelli16

M.I.C. said:


> ^very nice



Heheh thank you


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Tinkerbell424 said:


> Cute tom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shortttt hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to lower the brightness haha.


Lexi, you are so pretty!



Pearls said:


>


You're really pretty!  


Cinderelli16 said:


> More reposts


Why d'you have to be so skinny Kayla. -.-
xD
Very pretty hun.


----------



## Cinderelli16

Smiley.Socks said:


> Lexi, you are so pretty!
> 
> 
> You're really pretty!
> 
> Why d'you have to be so skinny Kayla. -.-
> xD
> Very pretty hun.



Ahahah thank you Elin dear


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Cinderelli16 said:


> More reposts



Gosh, Kayla, you're stunning


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Everyone looks great!

After sauna


----------



## Cinderelli16

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Gosh, Kayla, you're stunning


Awe thanks Sian! 


EyoreFANS12 said:


> Everyone looks great!
> 
> After sauna



so so SO prettyyy!


----------



## disneychick2721

Pearls said:


>



very pretty paula. 



Cinderelli16 said:


> More reposts



yer gorgeous Kayla. 
you remind me a little bit of Julianne Hough for DWTS. 



EyoreFANS12 said:


> Everyone looks great!
> 
> After sauna



Your eyes are Gorgeous !


----------



## princesskelz

Ppufi said:


> Yup, I'm not beauty.  But I figured my hair is longer than the ones I've posted before. :x


yes you are beauty!
your very pretty and i love your smile



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Gosh, you a super pretty! I love your dark hair.
> Mine's pretty dark too actually,
> everytime I go up to an old person,
> they're like I just loove that black hair,
> you don't see that much any more,
> with everyone wanted to go blonde and such.
> 
> 
> 
> I took this one a while ago,
> I just got done horseback ridding, so I look rough XD
> Everyone tells me I look like Maryanne(sp) from Gilligan's Island.


you do!
your very pretty Kelsi




saratogadreamin09 said:


> Not my fave but listening to my i-pod the other night got me in the mood to take pics
> 
> i might have posted this one already I forget


you look really famillar.... 
very pretty!



disneychick2721 said:


> everyones so good looking !
> 
> 
> This only took like 80 tries to resize.


your pretty Kara



DramaQueen said:


> Wow I think you're really pretty!!
> You are very beautiful and unique looking!
> You remind me of a girl from ANTM...don't remember her name...the one that wanted nose bleeds? lol
> 
> 
> Kelsi you are REALLY pretty too!
> And Steph you're gorgeous & you + your BF are ADORABLE together!
> 
> 
> Here's my new FB pic;
> 
> i kinda look brutal cuz it was just before i went to bed (notice the rockin' flowery PJ pants )


 
Catlin your very pretty. i love your smile



ginnygirl102 said:


> Here's me...a few weeks ago I think....My hair looks horrible in this pic


omg your hair is always so shiney!!!
very pretty!



imabrat said:


> Well, since everyone seems to be posting.
> IDK why I like this one, I just do.


Sonya you are the only person i know that can rock really short hair. i think you should keep it short. your very pretty



wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> OMG!!! Everybody's gorgeous, especially Kara and Lauren . I'm totally jealous
> 
> I have to agree!!!!
> 
> Heres some of me


 
very pretty Sian



M.I.C. said:


> me being very gay in photobooth


your REALLY cute. GO OHIO STATE! xD

very cute Tom.



Tinkerbell424 said:


> Cute tom.
> 
> 
> 
> Shortttt hair.
> 
> I tried to lower the brightness haha.


You have beautiful eyes.

beautiful!

haha. nice Tyler. your cute



Cinderelli16 said:


> More reposts


i love your smile!! very pretty!



EyoreFANS12 said:


> Everyone looks great!
> 
> After sauna


i would kill for your eyes!
very pretty!

Here i am


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

My myspace default

so typical






&

Orange juice.  its my thing, lol.





&

(Not a good pic of me but w/e)
Me and Andy from Short Stack


----------



## metsluva57

Pearls said:


>



very pretty [:



Cinderelli16 said:


> More reposts



you're soooo pretty [:



EyoreFANS12 said:


> Everyone looks great!
> 
> After sauna



Very pretty. I love your eye color!



princesskelz said:


> yes you are beauty!
> your very pretty and i love your smile
> 
> 
> you do!
> your very pretty Kelsi
> 
> 
> 
> you look really famillar....
> very pretty!
> 
> 
> your pretty Kara
> 
> 
> 
> Catlin your very pretty. i love your smile
> 
> 
> omg your hair is always so shiney!!!
> very pretty!
> 
> 
> Sonya you are the only person i know that can rock really short hair. i think you should keep it short. your very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty Sian
> 
> 
> your REALLY cute. GO OHIO STATE! xD
> 
> 
> very cute Tom.
> 
> 
> You have beautiful eyes.
> 
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> 
> haha. nice Tyler. your cute
> 
> 
> i love your smile!! very pretty!
> 
> 
> i would kill for your eyes!
> very pretty!
> 
> Here i am



i love your necklace! very pretty



That_Australian_Kid said:


> My myspace default
> 
> so typical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> Orange juice.  its my thing, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> (Not a good pic of me but w/e)
> Me and Andy from Short Stack



really pretty. [:

heres a repost of me..i have no idea what im doing with my hand xD-


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

CRAP!

SORRY!!

I didnt know they would be that big!!!


----------



## disneychick2721

That_Australian_Kid---> I forgot to quote, but I love your hair in the first one!



princesskelz said:


> your pretty Kara
> 
> Here i am



thanks.
and back at ya. 



metsluva57 said:


> heres a repost of me..i have no idea what im doing with my hand xD-



very pretty.


----------



## Pearls

too lazy to quote everyone, but thanks guys!


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

thanks everyone!

wow crap iswt censored


----------



## Pecobill

Only one I have of myself is in my Avatar.


----------



## *~*stacey*~*

I'm on the left






after some intense editing (most likely had an essay due the next day and was procrastinating) 






ok i don't know why the pictures aren't showing but those are the links if anyone can be bothered going to them....sorry


----------



## petey's sweetie

Everyone is so lovely!!


----------



## Cinderelli16

disneychick2721 said:


> very pretty paula.
> 
> 
> 
> *yer gorgeous Kayla.
> you remind me a little bit of Julianne Hough for DWTS. *
> 
> 
> 
> Your eyes are Gorgeous !


Wow really?!
Thanks Kara, you just made my day 


princesskelz said:


> yes you are beauty!
> your very pretty and i love your smile
> 
> 
> you do!
> your very pretty Kelsi
> 
> 
> 
> you look really famillar....
> very pretty!
> 
> 
> your pretty Kara
> 
> 
> 
> Catlin your very pretty. i love your smile
> 
> 
> omg your hair is always so shiney!!!
> very pretty!
> 
> 
> Sonya you are the only person i know that can rock really short hair. i think you should keep it short. your very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty Sian
> 
> 
> your REALLY cute. GO OHIO STATE! xD
> 
> 
> very cute Tom.
> 
> 
> You have beautiful eyes.
> 
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> 
> haha. nice Tyler. your cute
> 
> 
> *i love your smile!! very pretty!*
> 
> 
> i would kill for your eyes!
> very pretty!
> 
> Here i am


Thank you!

Veryyy pretty Kels! 
I like your necklace. 


That_Australian_Kid said:


> My myspace default
> 
> so typical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> Orange juice.  its my thing, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> (Not a good pic of me but w/e)
> Me and Andy from Short Stack


Goodness I love the first picture. Soooo pretttyyyy! 
You have such flawless skin.
I'm jealous. hahah


Pearls said:


>


You're gorgeous!
& I still love that tat. hahah


metsluva57 said:


> very pretty [:
> 
> 
> 
> *you're soooo pretty [:*
> 
> 
> Very pretty. I love your eye color!
> 
> 
> 
> i love your necklace! very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> really pretty. [:
> 
> heres a repost of me..i have no idea what im doing with my hand xD-



Heheh thanks Kelly! 

I really like that picture of you.
It's reallyyyy prettyyy!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Everyone is Gorgeous   Especially Kelsey and That_Australian_Kid (sorry i don't know your name )


----------



## princesskelz

That_Australian_Kid said:


> My myspace default
> 
> so typical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> Orange juice. its my thing, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> (Not a good pic of me but w/e)
> Me and Andy from Short Stack


 
beautiful Hannah!
i love the first one!



metsluva57 said:


> very pretty [:
> 
> 
> 
> you're soooo pretty [:
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty. I love your eye color!
> 
> 
> 
> *i love your necklace! very pretty*
> 
> 
> 
> really pretty. [:
> 
> heres a repost of me..i have no idea what im doing with my hand xD-


 
Thanks Kelly your super pretty! i like your scarf!



disneychick2721 said:


> That_Australian_Kid---> I forgot to quote, but I love your hair in the first one!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.
> and back at ya.
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty.


thanks



Cinderelli16 said:


> Wow really?!
> Thanks Kara, you just made my day
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> *Veryyy pretty Kels! *
> *I like your necklace. *
> 
> Goodness I love the first picture. Soooo pretttyyyy!
> You have such flawless skin.
> I'm jealous. hahah
> 
> You're gorgeous!
> & I still love that tat. hahah
> 
> 
> Heheh thanks Kelly!
> 
> I really like that picture of you.
> It's reallyyyy prettyyy!


 
Thanks Kayla



wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Everyone is Gorgeous  Especially Kelsey and That_Australian_Kid (sorry i don't know your name )


Awwh Thanks Sian


----------



## Addicted.to.Speed

Me and my sister in Hawaii





Me trying to re-create a LOST seen





Original LOST picture in the show


----------



## princesskelz

your really cute!
i love the lost recreation picture!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Addicted.to.Speed said:


> Me and my sister in Hawaii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me trying to re-create a LOST seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original LOST picture in the show



Wow you're super cute 

And i love the second picture, it's very picturesque 



Here's one of me, i'm not sure if i've posted it before.


----------



## Cinderelli16

Addicted.to.Speed said:


> Me and my sister in Hawaii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me trying to re-create a LOST seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original LOST picture in the show


Oh wow I've never seen a picture of you before.
Cute 


wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Wow you're super cute
> 
> And i love the second picture, it's very picturesque
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of me, i'm not sure if i've posted it before.



Sian, you're gorgeous!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Cinderelli16 said:


> Oh wow I've never seen a picture of you before.
> Cute
> 
> 
> Sian, you're gorgeous!



Thanks Kayla


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Cinderelli16 said:


> Awe thanks Sian!
> 
> 
> *so so SO prettyyy!*


Thanks Kayla 


disneychick2721 said:


> very pretty paula.
> 
> 
> 
> yer gorgeous Kayla.
> you remind me a little bit of Julianne Hough for DWTS.
> 
> 
> 
> *Your eyes are Gorgeous !*


Thanks


princesskelz said:


> yes you are beauty!
> your very pretty and i love your smile
> 
> 
> you do!
> your very pretty Kelsi
> 
> 
> 
> you look really famillar....
> very pretty!
> 
> 
> your pretty Kara
> 
> 
> 
> Catlin your very pretty. i love your smile
> 
> 
> omg your hair is always so shiney!!!
> very pretty!
> 
> 
> Sonya you are the only person i know that can rock really short hair. i think you should keep it short. your very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty Sian
> 
> 
> your REALLY cute. GO OHIO STATE! xD
> 
> 
> very cute Tom.
> 
> 
> You have beautiful eyes.
> 
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> 
> haha. nice Tyler. your cute
> 
> 
> i love your smile!! very pretty!
> 
> 
> *i would kill for your eyes!
> very pretty!*
> 
> Here i am


thanks 
i like that picture Kelsey, the necklace is also adorable. now i want one


metsluva57 said:


> very pretty [:
> 
> 
> 
> you're soooo pretty [:
> 
> 
> 
> *Very pretty. I love your eye color!*
> 
> 
> 
> i love your necklace! very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> really pretty. [:
> 
> heres a repost of me..i have no idea what im doing with my hand xD-


Thanks, and your picture is really cute!



wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Wow you're super cute
> 
> And i love the second picture, it's very picturesque
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of me, i'm not sure if i've posted it before.



This is pretttty


----------



## Mrs.Musso

That_Australian_Kid said:


> My myspace default
> 
> so typical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> Orange juice.  its my thing, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> (Not a good pic of me but w/e)
> Me and Andy from Short Stack



That guys is AMAZING!! 
he has a BATMAN NECKLACE!!!
now i want one.[:

edit: psh. so what if that was the first thing i noticed about that picture. lawls.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Addicted.to.Speed said:


> Me and my sister in Hawaii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me trying to re-create a LOST seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original LOST picture in the show





HEY YOUR CUTE
ahahaha


----------



## StitchfansJr

(my sister is on the far right hand side)

Jess told me to post it. xD


----------



## EeyoreFan1

StitchfansJr said:


> (my sister is on the far right hand side)
> 
> Jess told me to post it. xD



Yay! You're way too cute. I love this picture


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I like my nose in this one 











I have no idea why the second one is tiny xD


----------



## bananda

you are all a very attractive bunch 

an old one. i zoomed in on my face. it was taken really far away.


----------



## Cassidy

bananda said:


> you are all a very attractive bunch
> 
> an old one. i zoomed in on my face. it was taken really far away.


You kinda look like Kristen Stewart.


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

Mrs.Musso said:


> That guys is AMAZING!!
> he has a BATMAN NECKLACE!!!
> now i want one.[:
> 
> edit: psh. so what if that was the first thing i noticed about that picture. lawls.



I can post you one if you want, hahaha.  I know where to buy them  I have one   its from Diva, a girls store, lol.




princesskelz said:


> *beautiful Hannah!
> i love the first one!
> *
> 
> 
> Thanks Kelly your super pretty! i like your scarf!
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kayla
> 
> 
> Awwh Thanks Sian



Thanks 




wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Everyone is Gorgeous   Especially Kelsey and That_Australian_Kid (sorry i don't know your name )



Thanks :]  Im Hannah, hahaha.




Cinderelli16 said:


> Wow really?!
> Thanks Kara, you just made my day
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Veryyy pretty Kels!
> I like your necklace.
> 
> *Goodness I love the first picture. Soooo pretttyyyy!
> You have such flawless skin.
> I'm jealous. hahah*
> 
> You're gorgeous!
> & I still love that tat. hahah
> 
> 
> Heheh thanks Kelly!
> 
> I really like that picture of you.
> It's reallyyyy prettyyy!



flawless skin.   Thats the funniest thing ive heard, my skin was good that day somehow haha.  I ahve insane blackheads. and this huge white ehad between my eyebrows. lol.

thanks everyone


----------



## bananda

Cassidy said:


> You kinda look like Kristen Stewart.



 thanks


----------



## Addicted.to.Speed

princesskelz said:


> your really cute!
> i love the lost recreation picture!





wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Wow you're super cute
> 
> And i love the second picture, it's very picturesque





Cinderelli16 said:


> Oh wow I've never seen a picture of you before.
> Cute




You guys are way to nice! Thanks


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Addicted.to.Speed said:


> You guys are way to nice! Thanks



No problemo 

Everyone's looking awesome


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

YEAH!
lol.


----------



## barfownz




----------



## nerdylightbulb

Here's some pictures I took today! 





Pete Wentz face :0











Me and my sister


----------



## Cassidy

barfownz said:


>


 
hottie. 




nerdylightbulb said:


> Here's some pictures I took today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Wentz face :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my sister


 
cute.
your shirt is cute, too. 
so is your hair, lol.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Cassidy said:


> cute.
> your shirt is cute, too.
> so is your hair, lol.



Thank you  My hair was actually doing what I wanted it to for once, so I wanted to document it on film. xP


----------



## barfownz

Thanks.


----------



## bananda

barfownz said:


> Thanks.



your cute. that first one is very spiffy


----------



## barfownz

Thanks!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

That_Australian_Kid said:


> YEAH!
> lol.



Awww, you have so many friends .  You all look good 



barfownz said:


>



Wow, you're cute 



nerdylightbulb said:


> Here's some pictures I took today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Wentz face :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my sister



Hehe, gorgeous   Sorry i don't you're name  

Here's some reposts of me


----------



## Smiley.Socks

barfownz said:


>


Very handsome. 
You look kinda like this kid at my school in the second one. 


nerdylightbulb said:


> Here's some pictures I took today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Wentz face :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my sister


Aaah, you're so pretty!
You have a great smile! 



barfownz said:


> Thanks!


I like your shirt and glasses in this. XD


That_Australian_Kid said:


> YEAH!
> lol.


That's really sweet Hannah!
You and your friends look pretty in pink!
xD


----------



## Spongeblair

*Heyy I'm new to this board, so thought I'd make myself known *










*blaireee*


----------



## barfownz

thanks


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Spongeblair said:


> *Heyy I'm new to this board, so thought I'd make myself known *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *blaireee*



Very handsome.  
Welcome to the boards. I'm Elin.


----------



## Hawaiidood

Well...its been a while...and this is a rediculous shot, but meh, what the hell 

Stupid Smile


----------



## CrazyChik

Spongeblair said:


> *Heyy I'm new to this board, so thought I'd make myself known *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *blaireee*



You're a wee bit cute


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Hawaiidood said:


> Well...its been a while...and this is a rediculous shot, but meh, what the hell
> 
> Stupid Smile


Yay for a smile!  
Great picture Matt.


CrazyChik said:


> You're a wee bit cute


----------



## CrazyChik

Smiley.Socks said:


>



What?
xD


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> What?
> xD



It was painfully funny.


----------



## CrazyChik

Smiley.Socks said:


> It was painfully funny.



 Just trying to talk the talk.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> Just trying to talk the talk.


Talk the talk?
Ow, mate. XD


----------



## CrazyChik

Smiley.Socks said:


> Talk the talk?
> Ow, mate. XD



s'like bloody tidy mun like innit.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> s'like bloody tidy mun like innit.



tai-deee.


----------



## CrazyChik

Smiley.Socks said:


> tai-deee.



oi mush.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> oi mush.



 
NO MORE!
PLEASE!


----------



## CrazyChik

Smiley.Socks said:


> NO MORE!
> PLEASE!



 
I think for the pride of the amazing welsh people that song should be sent to the fiery pits of hell xD


----------



## minniemouse440044

Spongeblair said:


> *Heyy I'm new to this board, so thought I'd make myself known *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *blaireee*



well you doode are serisouly cute. maybe even hawt haha


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> I think for the pride of the amazing welsh people that song should be sent to the fiery pits of hell xD



Oh god yes.
Have you heared it?!
Ugh.


----------



## CrazyChik

Smiley.Socks said:


> Oh god yes.
> Have you heared it?!
> Ugh.



You linked me it, ear abuse.
All the comments are like oh yes i'm 100% swansea man this is ledge! 
And I'm like really, you want to be thought of like this?
Mun forget the rough n tumble streets and play rugby.
xD


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> You linked me it, ear abuse.
> All the comments are like oh yes i'm 100% swansea man this is ledge!
> And I'm like really, you want to be thought of like this?
> Mun forget the rough n tumble streets and play rugby.
> xD



Oh yeah.
I would honestly sue whoever started that whole thing.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Okay sorry guys, but your being wayyy OT.
Take it to the Random Thread! hahaha


----------



## Sparx

and this is to just show you  how windy it was at the top of the mountain we were on. 




my poor hair lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

Sparx said:


> and this is to just show you  how windy it was at the top of the mountain we were on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my poor hair lol



Shelby, you're so pretty!
And I love your hair so much.


----------



## Sparx

Cinderelli16 said:


> Shelby, you're so pretty!
> And I love your hair so much.



hahha thanks. i got it cut a few days ago. i love it.


----------



## DisGirlAllie

Shelby, I love your hair! It's so pretty!





Hanging with friends


----------



## KidGoofy

DisGirlAllie said:


> Shelby, I love your hair! It's so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging with friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being bored with cousins



Very pretty...and I had no idea what you looked like. I thought you had brown hair for some reason...lol


----------



## andy.b

DisGirlAllie said:


> Shelby, I love your hair! It's so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging with friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being bored with cousins



Whoa.

Me and my shirt with my initials on it. (After the Burial)  And I just found this other picture today with another guy from one of my fav. bands wearing the same shirt.


----------



## DisGirlAllie

KidGoofy said:


> Very pretty...and I had no idea what you looked like. I thought you had brown hair for some reason...lol


Nah. I'm a blonde through and through. 


andy.b said:


> Whoa.
> 
> Me and my shirt with my initials on it. (After the Burial)  And I just found this other picture today with another guy from one of my fav. bands wearing the same shirt.


Good or bad? 
Nice pics


----------



## andy.b

DisGirlAllie said:


> Nah. I'm a blonde through and through.
> 
> Good or bad?
> Nice pics



You mean whoa?  Most def. good.


----------



## KidGoofy

DisGirlAllie said:


> Nah. I'm a blonde through and through.
> 
> Good or bad?
> Nice pics


If I was him I would definately mean good...lol


----------



## DisGirlAllie

andy.b said:


> You mean whoa?  Most def. good.


Thank you 


KidGoofy said:


> If I was him I would definately mean good...lol


Thank you


----------



## andy.b

KidGoofy said:


> If I was him I would definately mean good...lol



But you aren't me...or are you?  Oh s***, I'm scared now.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

hope ull be able to see these... 

http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...31597512299_1296218450_30095457_7602219_s.jpg

http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2196/22/61/1296218450/s1296218450_30072979_4559.jpg

http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...031590912134_1296218450_30095405_632862_s.jpg

jus a few for now


----------



## KidGoofy

andy.b said:


> But you aren't me...or are you?  Oh s***, I'm scared now.


lol...wooooowwwwwwww!!!!!!!


----------



## DisGirlAllie




----------



## Minnie Squeaks

^^ ur really pretty


----------



## PurpleDucky

DisGirlAllie said:


> Shelby, I love your hair! It's so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging with friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being bored with cousins



i don't think the second picture is appropriate >_>


----------



## KidGoofy

of course you would notice that...lol. Tell you the truth I didnt until you said that. But I did see the little girl awkwardly in the background lol


----------



## princesskelz

Beautiful and cute guys.





Legends of the Fog makeup.





upclose!





yeah yeah yeah repost get over it. just wanted the people that havent seen me without the make up on.


----------



## bananda

princesskelz said:


> Beautiful and cute guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legends of the Fog makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upclose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah yeah yeah repost get over it. just wanted the people that havent seen me without the make up on.



wow, that make up is scary


----------



## StitchfansJr

princesskelz said:


> yeah yeah yeah repost get over it. just wanted the people that havent seen me without the make up on.


I love your eyes! They're so pretty.


----------



## disneychick2721

Sparx said:


> and this is to just show you  how windy it was at the top of the mountain we were on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my poor hair lol



aw you guys are adorable. haha .



andy.b said:


> Whoa.
> 
> Me and my shirt with my initials on it. (After the Burial)  And I just found this other picture today with another guy from one of my fav. bands wearing the same shirt.



yer cute.



Minnie Squeaks said:


> hope ull be able to see these...
> 
> http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...31597512299_1296218450_30095457_7602219_s.jpg
> 
> http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2196/22/61/1296218450/s1296218450_30072979_4559.jpg
> 
> http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...031590912134_1296218450_30095405_632862_s.jpg
> 
> jus a few for now



yer gorgeous



DisGirlAllie said:


>



your super pretty allie.



princesskelz said:


> Beautiful and cute guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legends of the Fog makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upclose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah yeah yeah repost get over it. just wanted the people that havent seen me without the make up on.



I love the last one your gorgeous.


Repost.


----------



## bananda

day after my formal last year. my hair was still kinda curly and i was being a poser.





after i dyed my hair dark


----------



## LittleMissMagic

Breckenridge, CO





We wanted a beach vacation... so we made due (btw, the date on the camera is definitely wrong.... that was taken in March  )





idk... I thought this was funny how we're doing the same thing


----------



## PrincessTiana




----------



## That_Australian_Kid

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> *Awww, you have so many friends .  You all look good *
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're cute
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, gorgeous   Sorry i don't you're name
> 
> Here's some reposts of me



Thanks   Your so purdy!



Smiley.Socks said:


> Very handsome.
> You look kinda like this kid at my school in the second one.
> 
> Aaah, you're so pretty!
> You have a great smile!
> 
> 
> I like your shirt and glasses in this. XD
> 
> *That's really sweet Hannah!
> You and your friends look pretty in pink!
> xD*


hahaha! Thanks  




LittleMissMagic said:


> Breckenridge, CO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wanted a beach vacation... so we made due (btw, the date on the camera is definitely wrong.... that was taken in March  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk... I thought this was funny how we're doing the same thing




My friends did something like the second one  they were wearing their bikinis and wondering around in flip flops.
they then ran back inside before they died.
It was middle of january ish. lol.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Spongeblair said:


> *Heyy I'm new to this board, so thought I'd make myself known *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *blaireee*



Wow, you're mega cute 
And welcome to the Dis 



Hawaiidood said:


> Well...its been a while...and this is a rediculous shot, but meh, what the hell
> 
> Stupid Smile



Gorgeous Matt 



minniemouse440044 said:


> well you doode are serisouly cute. maybe even hawt haha



Wow rachel, you're seriously pretty 



Sparx said:


> and this is to just show you  how windy it was at the top of the mountain we were on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my poor hair lol



I love your hair.   The curls are pretty   I wish my curls were like that, so didn't have to straighten my hair all the time.



DisGirlAllie said:


> Shelby, I love your hair! It's so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging with friends



Real pretty


----------



## DisGirlAllie

princesskelz said:


> Beautiful and cute guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah yeah yeah repost get over it. just wanted the people that havent seen me without the make up on.


Your eyes are amazing! I love them!


disneychick2721 said:


> aw you guys are adorable. haha .
> 
> 
> 
> yer cute.
> 
> 
> 
> yer gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> *your super pretty allie.*
> 
> 
> 
> I love the last one your gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Repost.


Thank you and you are very pretty.


bananda said:


> day after my formal last year. my hair was still kinda curly and i was being a poser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after i dyed my hair dark


I like it!


LittleMissMagic said:


> Breckenridge, CO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wanted a beach vacation... so we made due (btw, the date on the camera is definitely wrong.... that was taken in March  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk... I thought this was funny how we're doing the same thing


Very nice. I hate when the cameras say the time stamp, but it is always wrong.


PrincessTiana said:


>


Very pretty! I love your curly hair.


----------



## minniemouse440044

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Wow, you're mega cute
> And welcome to the Dis
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Matt
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow rachel, you're seriously pretty *
> 
> 
> I love your hair.   The curls are pretty   I wish my curls were like that, so didn't have to straighten my hair all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Real pretty




thanks D


----------



## Spongeblair

Smiley.Socks said:


> Very handsome.
> Welcome to the boards. I'm Elin.


*Heyy Elin, thanks *



CrazyChik said:


> You're a wee bit cute


*Thank youuuu *


minniemouse440044 said:


> well you doode are serisouly cute. maybe even hawt haha



*
Haha thanks, love your pics, very pretty *


----------



## princesskelz

Thanks all who liked my pictures
im too lazy to quote xD
Victoria: your adorable!! i love your smile
Kara: your beautiful
PrincessTiana: welcome! your very pretty! i love your hair!


----------



## barfownz

DisGirlAllie said:


> Shelby, I love your hair! It's so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging with friends



Your cute



andy.b said:


> But you aren't me...or are you?  Oh s***, I'm scared now.



Dude, After the Burial is sick!



minniemouse440044 said:


> well you doode are serisouly cute. maybe even hawt haha



your cute


----------



## PigletGurl




----------



## barfownz

PigletGurl said:


>



cute


----------



## CrazyChik

Spongeblair said:


> *Thank youuuu *



Any time 
I'm Hazzi by the way.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Everyone is soooooo good looking!! 

Well, I haven't changed at all since the last time I posted a pic..like forever ago..lol


----------



## disneychick2721

princesskelz said:


> Thanks all who liked my pictures
> im too lazy to quote xD
> Victoria: your adorable!! i love your smile
> *Kara: your beautiful*
> PrincessTiana: welcome! your very pretty! i love your hair!



thank you. 



PigletGurl said:


>



I love your hair!



JulielovesDisney said:


> Everyone is soooooo good looking!!
> 
> Well, I haven't changed at all since the last time I posted a pic..like forever ago..lol



yer super pretty Julie.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Spongeblair said:


> *Heyy Elin, thanks *
> 
> 
> *Thank youuuu *
> 
> 
> *
> Haha thanks, love your pics, very pretty *


No problem.  
Great to have ya here.

Super pretty Julie.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Thank you Kara and Elin!!


----------



## Princess victoria

3D glasses again...i love them xD




my NeverShoutNever! shirt :]


----------



## StitchfansJr

Princess victoria said:


> 3D glasses again...i love them xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my NeverShoutNever! shirt :]


WOO! You got that lion one instead of that creepy bear one. That bear one still scares me. I love the 3-D glasses, btw. xD


----------



## Princess victoria

StitchfansJr said:


> WOO! You got that lion one instead of that creepy bear one. That bear one still scares me. I love the 3-D glasses, btw. xD



yea...i liked the lion one better too.
but they didn't even have the bear one anyways.
haha


----------



## DisGirlAllie

barfownz said:


> Your cute


Thanks


JulielovesDisney said:


> Everyone is soooooo good looking!!
> 
> Well, I haven't changed at all since the last time I posted a pic..like forever ago..lol


I like it, very nice.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Spongeblair said:


> *Heyy Elin, thanks *
> 
> 
> *Thank youuuu *
> 
> 
> *
> Haha thanks, love your pics, very pretty *





barfownz said:


> Your cute
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, After the Burial is sick!
> 
> 
> 
> *your cute*




hahah thanks 

hey guys im a tree hugger :




and a kid at heart


----------



## Cinderella90210

Hiya  

Everyone looks gorgeous on here !!

xoxo


----------



## Cinderella90210

This is me:


----------



## xo juicy splash

not my best but its something.


----------



## KidGoofy

Cinderella90210 said:


> This is me:



Very pretty...and like the smile 



xo juicy splash said:


> not my best but its something.



Gorgeous even though it looks like you werent ready...lol


----------



## KidGoofy

I stole some pics from my schools Photo Folder





Me and my friend V...posing for a pic for the French Honor Society...if you look at the book its not even a french book and he is in the FHS but Im not





I did something but completely forgot what it was. Plus that was the leadership group I went with. The Indian kid is my friend Kumar and the shaggy blonde hair kid is my friend Sharkey(have been going to school with him since Kindergarten) plus he is the kid on the dodgeball team with the short-shorts.





Better pic of the group


----------



## xPiglett26x

cool :-D


----------



## xPiglett26x

cool :-D


----------



## CrazySteph

KidGoofy said:


> I stole some pics from my schools Photo Folder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my friend V...posing for a pic for the French Honor Society...if you look at the book its not even a french book and he is in the FHS but Im not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something but completely forgot what it was. Plus that was the leadership group I went with. The Indian kid is my friend Kumar and the shaggy blonde hair kid is my friend Sharkey(have been going to school with him since Kindergarten) plus he is the kid on the dodgeball team with the short-shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic of the group



Beautiful Tom! lol


----------



## KidGoofy

Thank you Steph


----------



## PAdisney1995

Everyone looks Great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Savi

nevermind


----------



## PurpleDucky

Spongeblair said:


> *Heyy I'm new to this board, so thought I'd make myself known *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *blaireee*



OMG!
Spong.he!!!


----------



## Cinderelli16

KidGoofy said:


> I stole some pics from my schools Photo Folder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my friend V...posing for a pic for the French Honor Society...if you look at the book its not even a french book and he is in the FHS but Im not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something but completely forgot what it was. Plus that was the leadership group I went with. The Indian kid is my friend Kumar and the shaggy blonde hair kid is my friend Sharkey(have been going to school with him since Kindergarten) plus he is the kid on the dodgeball team with the short-shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic of the group



1st pic - I was looking at the book, and I was like "I'm not in French or anything, but that definatly does not look like a French book." hahah

2nd & 3rd - The 2nd one made me laugh, because it looks like you were talking, but the 3rd one was better. I think I've seen Kumar in almost every picture of yours. lol 

Still cute though.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Princess victoria said:


> 3D glasses again...i love them xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my NeverShoutNever! shirt :]


You're so pretty, and I love your shirt and glasses! 


minniemouse440044 said:


> hahah thanks
> 
> hey guys im a tree hugger :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a kid at heart


Haha, the first picture made me laugh Rachel.
You're really pretty.  


Cinderella90210 said:


> This is me:


You have a nice smile.  



KidGoofy said:


> I stole some pics from my schools Photo Folder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my friend V...posing for a pic for the French Honor Society...if you look at the book its not even a french book and he is in the FHS but Im not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something but completely forgot what it was. Plus that was the leadership group I went with. The Indian kid is my friend Kumar and the shaggy blonde hair kid is my friend Sharkey(have been going to school with him since Kindergarten) plus he is the kid on the dodgeball team with the short-shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic of the group



Nice pictures Tom.


----------



## EyoreFANS12

me and the piano


----------



## andy.b

Yeah I posted this pic a couple days ago, but it's ok cause After the Burial
= 2nd greatest band EVER!!!




Me homie style.




Me!


----------



## life of the party

kayla, haircut?!
veee-iiiyy nice 

& lookingg good thomas 




EyoreFANS12 said:


> me and the piano


pretty!



andy.b said:


> Yeah I posted this pic a couple days ago, but it's ok cause After the Burial
> = 2nd greatest band EVER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me homie style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me!


niiice


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> kayla, haircut?!
> veee-iiiyy nice
> 
> & lookingg good thomas
> 
> 
> 
> pretty!
> 
> 
> niiice


thanks and that wasnt Kayla...lol


----------



## Princess victoria

Smiley.Socks said:


> You're so pretty, and I love your shirt and glasses!
> 
> Haha, the first picture made me laugh Rachel.
> You're really pretty.
> 
> You have a nice smile.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pictures Tom.



Thanks Elin! :]


----------



## life of the party

KidGoofy said:


> thanks and that wasnt Kayla...lol


your welcome 
&   
all i read of the username was "cinder" i guess
and she kind of looks like her..ish?
and lmao hahaha i feel so stupid xD


----------



## PurpleDucky

life of the party said:


> your welcome
> &
> all i read of the username was "cinder" i guess
> and she kind of looks like her..ish?
> and lmao hahaha i feel so stupid xD



katie you're retarded.


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> katie you're retarded.


only slightly...lol


----------



## petey's sweetie

andy.b said:


> Yeah I posted this pic a couple days ago, but it's ok cause After the Burial
> = 2nd greatest band EVER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me homie style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me!





omigawd... you are soo amazingly adorable!!


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> *kayla, haircut?!*
> veee-iiiyy nice
> 
> & lookingg good thomas
> 
> 
> 
> pretty!
> 
> 
> niiice



Lmfao oh Katie dear.

I was staring at this comment for like 5 minutes very confused, and then I started busting out laughing. That totally made my day.


----------



## life of the party

PurpleDucky said:


> katie you're retarded.


 


KidGoofy said:


> only slightly...lol


 


Cinderelli16 said:


> Lmfao oh Katie dear.
> 
> I was staring at this comment for like 5 minutes very confused, and then I started busting out laughing. That totally made my day.


 
SHHUUUUUUUUTT UP!
ALL OF YOU!
 



XD


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> SHHUUUUUUUUTT UP!
> ALL OF YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XD


Katie I still love you and Im on Blog TV for not much longer... join me

http://www.blogtv.com/People/icntbelievebuter


----------



## bananda

my friend and i at our yr12 graduation last october i think. im on the right.


----------



## imagineer4life

bananda said:


> my friend and i at our yr12 graduation last october i think. im on the right.




pretty


----------



## imagineer4life

Princess victoria said:


> 3D glasses again...i love them xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my NeverShoutNever! shirt :]


haha=] really pretty.


----------



## bananda

imagineer4life said:


> pretty



thank you


----------



## imagineer4life

bananda said:


> thank you



how was your day?


----------



## bananda

so far its been alright. i got a book from the library and slept in late. its only 3:20pm here so its still going to get better 

how about you?


----------



## imagineer4life

bananda said:


> so far its been alright. i got a book from the library and slept in late. its only 3:20pm here so its still going to get better
> 
> how about you?



oh thats good  i had a really good day too.


----------



## Princess victoria

imagineer4life said:


> haha=] really pretty.



Thank ya :]


----------



## minniemouse440044

Smiley.Socks said:


> You're so pretty, and I love your shirt and glasses!
> 
> *Haha, the first picture made me laugh Rachel.
> You're really pretty.  *
> 
> You have a nice smile.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pictures Tom.




awh thanks elin :]


----------



## Spongeblair

PurpleDucky said:


> OMG!
> Spong.he!!!


*
OMG! 

duck.he!

ltsn!

*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Cinderella90210 said:


> This is me:



Gorgeous 



KidGoofy said:


> I stole some pics from my schools Photo Folder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my friend V...posing for a pic for the French Honor Society...if you look at the book its not even a french book and he is in the FHS but Im not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something but completely forgot what it was. Plus that was the leadership group I went with. The Indian kid is my friend Kumar and the shaggy blonde hair kid is my friend Sharkey(have been going to school with him since Kindergarten) plus he is the kid on the dodgeball team with the short-shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic of the group



Very Cute Tom  



andy.b said:


> Yeah I posted this pic a couple days ago, but it's ok cause After the Burial
> = 2nd greatest band EVER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me homie style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me!



Very Niiice 



bananda said:


> my friend and i at our yr12 graduation last october i think. im on the right.



Wow, beautiful the two of you 



Heres some reposts of moi :


----------



## bouncytigger22

Heres some reposts of moi :










[/QUOTE]

sooo pretty!


----------



## DramaQueen

happy st. patricks day 
from the nerdiest chick on the tb. lol


----------



## M.I.C.

^glasses are still cute

I still can't blow a bubble with orbit....


----------



## wdwllamadancer

this is my first time posting a pic on this thread so yeah...


----------



## ginnygirl102

This is me with my new bangz.....if you can see them haha


----------



## My Wild Love

wdwllamadancer said:


> this is my first time posting a pic on this thread so yeah...



awesome shirt.


----------



## wdwllamadancer

My Wild Love said:


> awesome shirt.



thank you


----------



## LittleMissMagic

wdwllamadancer said:


> this is my first time posting a pic on this thread so yeah...



ahhh!  LOVE your sunglasses (my favorite color is yellow)!!!  I really want some like that... I have a bunch of different colors in that style, but no yellow.


----------



## wdwllamadancer

LittleMissMagic said:


> ahhh!  LOVE your sunglasses (my favorite color is yellow)!!!  I really want some like that... I have a bunch of different colors in that style, but no yellow.



thanks  i got them at PacSun


----------



## bananda

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Very Cute Tom
> 
> 
> 
> Very Niiice
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, beautiful the two of you
> 
> 
> 
> Heres some reposts of moi :



very pretty, sian



DramaQueen said:


> happy st. patricks day
> from the nerdiest chick on the tb. lol



lol those glasses are mad



ginnygirl102 said:


> This is me with my new bangz.....if you can see them haha



pretty. your hair looks really good


----------



## xo juicy splash

wdwllamadancer said:


> this is my first time posting a pic on this thread so yeah...


very pretty!


ginnygirl102 said:


> This is me with my new bangz.....if you can see them haha


your hair is so cutee. i love it.





edit:
i dont why its so small. =(


----------



## bananda

from my yr10 formal a bit over 2 years ago





after our last day of school. we went and sat on the lounges in the mall with no intention of buying them. we are just that cool.





and a repost


----------



## Fatphil32

I haven't posted any in a while.. I should take some new ones soon, haha.

Last year at the Hard Rock Hotel in Orlando.





With this chick named Lindsey in the lobby.





Mirror pic haha





And just recently at the bowling alley with some guys. I wasn't paying attention and had to jump in at the last second and hit my wrist on the table, which is why I'm grabbing it, haha.


----------



## Tinkerbell424

bananda said:


> from my yr10 formal a bit over 2 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after our last day of school. we went and sat on the lounges in the mall with no intention of buying them. we are just that cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a repost


Your so pretty 



Fatphil32 said:


> I haven't posted any in a while.. I should take some new ones soon, haha.
> 
> Last year at the Hard Rock Hotel in Orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this chick named Lindsey in the lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror pic haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just recently at the bowling alley with some guys. I wasn't paying attention and had to jump in at the last second and hit my wrist on the table, which is why I'm grabbing it, haha.



Haha, your cute.


----------



## PurpleDucky

Spongeblair said:


> *
> OMG!
> 
> duck.he!
> 
> ltsn!
> 
> *



seriously! 
vmk was my only link to you
well, and gaia, but i never go on that anymore lol


----------



## Hawaiidood

Rocking the polo. Im still a little large, but im working on it


----------



## petey's sweetie

Fatphil32 said:


> I haven't posted any in a while.. I should take some new ones soon, haha.
> 
> Last year at the Hard Rock Hotel in Orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this chick named Lindsey in the lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror pic haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just recently at the bowling alley with some guys. I wasn't paying attention and had to jump in at the last second and hit my wrist on the table, which is why I'm grabbing it, haha.




you are a babe.lol


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

bananda said:


> *very pretty, sian*
> 
> 
> 
> lol those glasses are mad
> 
> 
> 
> pretty. your hair looks really good



Thanks Amanda 



Fatphil32 said:


> I haven't posted any in a while.. I should take some new ones soon, haha.
> 
> Last year at the Hard Rock Hotel in Orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this chick named Lindsey in the lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror pic haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just recently at the bowling alley with some guys. I wasn't paying attention and had to jump in at the last second and hit my wrist on the table, which is why I'm grabbing it, haha.



Wow, you're cute ;P



Hawaiidood said:


> Rocking the polo. Im still a little large, but im working on it



Very Nice Matt


----------



## Darkwing Duck

this is what happens when 3 guys that are 210 pounds+ go down crush n gusher


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Darkwing Duck said:


> this is what happens when 3 guys that are 210 pounds+ go down crush n gusher



Wow.  That looks pretty cool.  I LOVE crush n gusher


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

me in my minnie mouse tshirt... coz i'm that cool  (my hair's normally straight but it was in plaits the night before so..





and when i straightened it


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Disney Princess Elli said:


> me in my minnie mouse tshirt... coz i'm that cool  (my hair's normally straight but it was in plaits the night before so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when i straightened it



Pretty Ellie 

Et moi...(one i haven't posted in a while)


----------



## MrsSparrow..

Right, time for a commenting wave.



Darkwing Duck said:


> this is what happens when 3 guys that are 210 pounds+ go down crush n gusher



LOL! 



Disney Princess Elli said:


> me in my minnie mouse tshirt... coz i'm that cool  (my hair's normally straight but it was in plaits the night before so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when i straightened it



Very pretty, I love your wavy hair and your shades in the first photo 



Hawaiidood said:


> Rocking the polo. Im still a little large, but im working on it





Fatphil32 said:


> I haven't posted any in a while.. I should take some new ones soon, haha.
> 
> Last year at the Hard Rock Hotel in Orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this chick named Lindsey in the lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror pic haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just recently at the bowling alley with some guys. I wasn't paying attention and had to jump in at the last second and hit my wrist on the table, which is why I'm grabbing it, haha.



Both you guys are really cute 



bananda said:


> from my yr10 formal a bit over 2 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after our last day of school. we went and sat on the lounges in the mall with no intention of buying them. we are just that cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a repost



You have a gorgeous smile and your hair is so pretty in that formal photo 



wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Pretty Ellie
> 
> Et moi...(one i haven't posted in a while)



Sian, you are gorgeous! Your lashes like go on for miles!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

MrsSparrow.. said:


> Right, time for a commenting wave.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty, I love your wavy hair and your shades in the first photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both you guys are really cute
> 
> 
> 
> You have a gorgeous smile and your hair is so pretty in that formal photo
> 
> 
> 
> *Sian, you are gorgeous! Your lashes like go on for miles*!



Thanks Ash   Gonna post any photos?


----------



## MrsSparrow..

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Thanks Ash   Gonna post any photos?



Yep, I'll put a couple of new ones or a couple of re-posts up tomorrow


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

MrsSparrow.. said:


> Yep, I'll put a couple of new ones or a couple of re-posts up tomorrow



Yay. Can't wait to see them


----------



## Fatphil32

Tinkerbell424 said:


> Haha, your cute.





petey's sweetie said:


> you are a babe.lol





wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Wow, you're cute ;P





MrsSparrow.. said:


> Both you guys are really cute



Haha, thanks..


----------



## PosessedEeyore

wdwllamadancer said:


> this is my first time posting a pic on this thread so yeah...



Brittany! your shirt!
i love it. i wanted to get it. delias correct?  
your gorgeous, btw. :]

...






newer one of me :]
i looke kinda odd, but whatever xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

PosessedEeyore said:


> Brittany! your shirt!
> i love it. i wanted to get it. delias correct?
> your gorgeous, btw. :]
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newer one of me :]
> i looke kinda odd, but whatever xD



WOW! You're gorgeous


----------



## Smiley.Socks

PosessedEeyore said:


> Brittany! your shirt!
> i love it. i wanted to get it. delias correct?
> your gorgeous, btw. :]
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newer one of me :]
> i looke kinda odd, but whatever xD



Sofeh, you're so pretty!
I love your glasses Gurl! xD


----------



## PosessedEeyore

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> WOW! You're gorgeous



i wouldnt sat gorgeous  



Smiley.Socks said:


> Sofeh, you're so pretty!
> I love your glasses Gurl! xD



thanks gurlie 
but they kinda hurt my face xD


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> Brittany! your shirt!
> i love it. i wanted to get it. delias correct?
> your gorgeous, btw. :]
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newer one of me :]
> i looke kinda odd, but whatever xD



Woah....What a hottie. xD


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> Woah....What a hottie. xD



pshhhh. yeh okay xD


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> pshhhh. yeh okay xD



it's true ;]


----------



## footballizlife27

hey havent been on in a while so heres a pic that was taken yesterday





i was playing everlong by the foo fighters


----------



## KidGoofy

footballizlife27 said:


> hey havent been on in a while so heres a pic that was taken yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was playing everlong by the foo fighters


Is that a Jasmine acoustic?


----------



## footballizlife27

KidGoofy said:


> Is that a Jasmine acoustic?



nope its a bently. and you probably noticed that my bottom e-string is missing lol.


----------



## wdwllamadancer

PosessedEeyore said:


> Brittany! your shirt!
> i love it. i wanted to get it. delias correct?
> your gorgeous, btw. :]
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newer one of me :]
> i looke kinda odd, but whatever xD



thanks  and yeah its from delias 
you look awesome btw


----------



## KidGoofy

footballizlife27 said:


> nope its a bently. and you probably noticed that my bottom e-string is missing lol.


yeah I was like I only see 5 strings...I thought it could be my eyes and you had a black pin.


----------



## footballizlife27

KidGoofy said:


> yeah I was like I only see 5 strings...I thought it could be my eyes and you had a black pin.



lol nope thats why i only have 5 strings cuz my lil bro lost my pin


----------



## imabrat

I'm not really sure why I like this one, but I just do. Even though half my face is missing lol.
Yes, that is my natural hair, and no I don't have mascara on - but it looks like it!


----------



## Jasmine45

imabrat said:


> I'm not really sure why I like this one, but I just do. Even though half my face is missing lol.
> Yes, that is my natural hair, and no I don't have mascara on - but it looks like it!



soooooo pretty sonya omg


----------



## imabrat

Thanks Alison!


----------



## bananda

i dont feel like going back and quoting, but thanks 

also, sonya you are really pretty. i love short hair


----------



## imagineer4life

DramaQueen said:


> *happy st. patricks day
> from the nerdiest chick on the tb. lol*



and one of the cutest lol


----------



## minniemouse440044




----------



## Hawaiidood

another immensly bad shot of me


----------



## Smiley.Socks

imabrat said:


> I'm not really sure why I like this one, but I just do. Even though half my face is missing lol.
> Yes, that is my natural hair, and no I don't have mascara on - but it looks like it!


Sonya, you're so pretty!



minniemouse440044 said:


>


Rachel, you're pretty.  
I love the first picture!


Hawaiidood said:


> another immensly bad shot of me



Very handsome Matt. 
And yay for half a smile.
xD


----------



## minniemouse440044

Smiley.Socks said:


> Sonya, you're so pretty!
> 
> 
> *Rachel, you're pretty.
> I love the first picture!*
> 
> 
> Very handsome Matt.
> And yay for half a smile.
> xD



awh thanks elin =]


----------



## diva122094

PosessedEeyore said:


> Brittany! your shirt!
> i love it. i wanted to get it. delias correct?
> your gorgeous, btw. :]
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newer one of me :]
> i looke kinda odd, but whatever xD



sophie is the cutest and prettiest !
here is a new one of me with my new glasses.


----------



## MrsSparrow..

imabrat said:


> I'm not really sure why I like this one, but I just do. Even though half my face is missing lol.
> Yes, that is my natural hair, and no I don't have mascara on - but it looks like it!



Hellooo half-face , very pretty Sonya.



minniemouse440044 said:


>



You have a beautiful smile 



Hawaiidood said:


> another immensly bad shot of me



I love your hair!



diva122094 said:


> sophie is the cutest and prettiest !
> here is a new one of me with my new glasses.



Very pretty, cute glasses. And weird comment, but your eyebrows have an amazing shape, such pretty brows , sorry, I'm a bit of an eyebrow freak


----------



## minniemouse440044

MrsSparrow.. said:


> Hellooo half-face , very pretty Sonya.
> 
> 
> 
> *You have a beautiful smile *
> 
> I love your hair!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty, cute glasses. And weird comment, but your eyebrows have an amazing shape, such pretty brows , sorry, I'm a bit of an eyebrow freak



thanks!!


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

A couple weeks ago me and my friend went out to dinner on the beach after work.  





I am on the right.





Now I am on the left. 





so much traffic, it went on four like two miles I think?





& basically I love this picture.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> it's true ;]



very funneh, twinkie 



wdwllamadancer said:


> thanks  and yeah its from delias
> you look awesome btw



i knew it 
i asked for it for christmas, but didnt get it xD
and thanks :]



diva122094 said:


> sophie is the cutest and prettiest !
> here is a new one of me with my new glasses.



haha. thanks alex!
your looking great too


----------



## PAdisney1995

My first time posting!!!!!





Kabota and I December 2009


----------



## diva122094

MrsSparrow.. said:


> Hellooo half-face , very pretty Sonya.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a beautiful smile
> 
> 
> 
> I love your hair!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty, cute glasses. And weird comment, but your eyebrows have an amazing shape, such pretty brows , sorry, I'm a bit of an eyebrow freak


thanks. 
also, i am an eyebrow freak too, but i have never really liked my eyebrows. 


PosessedEeyore said:


> very funneh, twinkie
> 
> 
> 
> i knew it
> i asked for it for christmas, but didnt get it xD
> and thanks :]
> 
> 
> 
> haha. thanks alex!
> your looking great too



thanks,


----------



## MrsSparrow..

Gorgeous photos everyone!

Some new and some old.





^ No make-up, put into black and white to be a bit more easy on the eye  





^ Taken before school the other day, in ugly uniform. Needed a photo for randomness in my friends' yearbook.





^Taken at my friend's 16th in November. I like it because it has weird lighting and my skin looks all diff colours Lol.





^ May have posted that before, can't remember.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

PAdisney1995 said:


> My first time posting!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kabota and I December 2009


Jess, you are so pretty!
 


GoofysOnlyGirl said:


> A couple weeks ago me and my friend went out to dinner on the beach after work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much traffic, it went on four like two miles I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & basically I love this picture.


Alicia, you're really pretty and I love the last picture!


MrsSparrow.. said:


> Gorgeous photos everyone!
> 
> Some new and some old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ No make-up, put into black and white to be a bit more easy on the eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Taken before school the other day, in ugly uniform. Needed a photo for randomness in my friends' yearbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Taken at my friend's 16th in November. I like it because it has weird lighting and my skin looks all diff colours Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ May have posted that before, can't remember.



Ashleeeeigh is a beauty. 
Very pretty hon'. : )


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

MrsSparrow.. said:


> Gorgeous photos everyone!
> 
> Some new and some old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ No make-up, put into black and white to be a bit more easy on the eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Taken before school the other day, in ugly uniform. Needed a photo for randomness in my friends' yearbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Taken at my friend's 16th in November. I like it because it has weird lighting and my skin looks all diff colours Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ May have posted that before, can't remember.


]

Ashleigh!!!!  You're beautiful. I'm totally jealous


----------



## CrazyChik

MrsSparrow.. said:


> Gorgeous photos everyone!
> 
> Some new and some old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ No make-up, put into black and white to be a bit more easy on the eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Taken before school the other day, in ugly uniform. Needed a photo for randomness in my friends' yearbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Taken at my friend's 16th in November. I like it because it has weird lighting and my skin looks all diff colours Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ May have posted that before, can't remember.



Ugh you're so pretty and you're skin is so flawless. Die Ash, die!


----------



## KidGoofy

MrsSparrow.. said:


> Gorgeous photos everyone!
> 
> Some new and some old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ No make-up, put into black and white to be a bit more easy on the eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Taken before school the other day, in ugly uniform. Needed a photo for randomness in my friends' yearbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Taken at my friend's 16th in November. I like it because it has weird lighting and my skin looks all diff colours Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ May have posted that before, can't remember.


Extremely pretty


----------



## MrsSparrow..

Smiley.Socks said:


> Jess, you are so pretty!
> 
> 
> Alicia, you're really pretty and I love the last picture!
> 
> 
> *Ashleeeeigh is a beauty. *
> Very pretty hon'. : )





KidGoofy said:


> Extremely pretty






wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> ]
> 
> Ashleigh!!!!  You're beautiful. I'm totally jealous



Aww, thanks guys  



CrazyChik said:


> Ugh you're so pretty and you're skin is so flawless. Die Ash, die!



Ugh, thanks Haz ? LOL. God bless makeup is all I can say Lol.


----------



## CrazyChik

MrsSparrow.. said:


> Aww, thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, thanks Haz ? LOL. God bless makeup is all I can say Lol.



It's a compliment and girl you don't need that stuff!


----------



## princesskelz

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Pretty Ellie
> 
> Et moi...(one i haven't posted in a while)


beautiful Sian!



PosessedEeyore said:


> Brittany! your shirt!
> i love it. i wanted to get it. delias correct?
> your gorgeous, btw. :]
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newer one of me :]
> i looke kinda odd, but whatever xD


your pretty!



footballizlife27 said:


> hey havent been on in a while so heres a pic that was taken yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was playing everlong by the foo fighters


 
cute. nice guitar.


imabrat said:


> I'm not really sure why I like this one, but I just do. Even though half my face is missing lol.
> Yes, that is my natural hair, and no I don't have mascara on - but it looks like it!


beautiful Sonya!



minniemouse440044 said:


>


very pretty! i love your smile!



diva122094 said:


> sophie is the cutest and prettiest !
> here is a new one of me with my new glasses.


i love your new glasses. i want my next frames like that too. 
very pretty


GoofysOnlyGirl said:


> A couple weeks ago me and my friend went out to dinner on the beach after work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much traffic, it went on four like two miles I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & basically I love this picture.


beautiful! love the last picture!



PAdisney1995 said:


> My first time posting!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kabota and I December 2009


adorable!



MrsSparrow.. said:


> Gorgeous photos everyone!
> 
> Some new and some old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ No make-up, put into black and white to be a bit more easy on the eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Taken before school the other day, in ugly uniform. Needed a photo for randomness in my friends' yearbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Taken at my friend's 16th in November. I like it because it has weird lighting and my skin looks all diff colours Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ May have posted that before, can't remember.


Beautiful ash! i love love love your smile!


my dress came in today for Spring Formal!


----------



## MrsSparrow..

princesskelz said:


> beautiful Sian!
> 
> 
> your pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> cute. nice guitar.
> 
> beautiful Sonya!
> 
> 
> very pretty! i love your smile!
> 
> 
> i love your new glasses. i want my next frames like that too.
> very pretty
> 
> beautiful! love the last picture!
> 
> 
> adorable!
> 
> 
> *Beautiful ash! i love love love your smile!*
> 
> 
> my dress came in today for Spring Formal!



Thanks Kelsey 

Omg, you look stunning in that dress! That dress is gorgeous too, stunning shape and thats such a pretty colour!


----------



## princesskelz

MrsSparrow.. said:


> Thanks Kelsey
> 
> Omg, you look stunning in that dress! That dress is gorgeous too, stunning shape and thats such a pretty colour!


 
Thanks!


----------



## saratogadreamin09

GoofysOnlyGirl said:


> A couple weeks ago me and my friend went out to dinner on the beach after work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much traffic, it went on four like two miles I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & basically I love this picture.



PRETTY!!!!!!!!!!!! 



PAdisney1995 said:


> My first time posting!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kabota and I December 2009



very pretty, what kind of dog is that????????


----------



## PAdisney1995

saratogadreamin09 said:


> PRETTY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty, what kind of dog is that????????



Thanks Everyone 

Kabota is a Sheltie


----------



## Hawaiidood

Rocking the parted hair today


----------



## PAdisney1995

Hawaiidood said:


> Rocking the parted hair today



 Very Handsome Matt 
Love your parted hair!!!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Everyone just looks dandy!


----------



## saratogadreamin09

PAdisney1995 said:


> Thanks Everyone
> 
> Kabota is a Sheltie



knew it

i have a sheltie too


----------



## PosessedEeyore

princesskelz said:


> *your pretty!*
> 
> my dress came in today for Spring Formal!



thanks kels!
and i love that dress, you look very nice in it.


----------



## imabrat

Thanks everyone.
So I decided to try something new. Ignore the bad mirror - I cleaned it off but apparently there were some missed spots.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

imabrat said:


> Thanks everyone.
> So I decided to try something new. Ignore the bad mirror - I cleaned it off but apparently there were some missed spots.


Sonya, that's gorgeous!

You remind me of someone, with the bangs...but who?

Anyway, that is SO pretty!


----------



## life of the party

everyone looks great!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Sonya, that's gorgeous!
> 
> You remind me of someone, with the bangs...but who?
> 
> Anyway, that is SO pretty!



If you're thinking of a celebrity then me too.
But I can't figure out who. lol.

Everyone looks great!


----------



## minniemouse440044

princesskelz said:


> beautiful Sian!
> 
> 
> your pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> cute. nice guitar.
> 
> beautiful Sonya!
> 
> 
> *very pretty! i love your smile!*
> 
> 
> i love your new glasses. i want my next frames like that too.
> very pretty
> 
> beautiful! love the last picture!
> 
> 
> adorable!
> 
> 
> Beautiful ash! i love love love your smile!
> 
> 
> my dress came in today for Spring Formal!




thanks kelsey!
i love your dress! you look so pretty in it!


----------



## KidGoofy

I was bored so I made this on photobucket


----------



## ::Snow_White::

::Snow_White:: said:


> If you're thinking of a celebrity then me too.
> But I can't figure out who. lol.
> 
> Everyone looks great!



I've been debating on this for like...the past five minutes but I really think I'm thinking of a younger version of Penelope Cruz maybe?
It's going to bug me until I'm fast asleep and wake up in the middle of the night and THEN realize who I was thinking of. Lol.


----------



## imabrat

Thanks everyone!
Kayla, I can kinda see the resemblance. I think she is GORGEOUS! so I'm honoured. She's Spanish too so that makes her extra cool, lol.


----------



## metsluva57




----------



## Smiley.Socks

princesskelz said:


> my dress came in today for Spring Formal!


Kelsey, you're gorgeous!
I love your dress too!  


Hawaiidood said:


> Rocking the parted hair today


.. nice hair. xD
very handsome Matt.


imabrat said:


> Thanks everyone.
> So I decided to try something new. Ignore the bad mirror - I cleaned it off but apparently there were some missed spots.


Sonya, you're really pretty!
I love your hair. 


metsluva57 said:


>



Very pretty Kelly!


----------



## PAdisney1995

PosessedEeyore said:


> thanks kels!
> and i love that dress, you look very nice in it.



You Look great!!


imabrat said:


> Thanks everyone.
> So I decided to try something new. Ignore the bad mirror - I cleaned it off but apparently there were some missed spots.



Very Pretty Sonya


metsluva57 said:


>



Pretty Kelly


----------



## diva122094

MrsSparrow.. said:


> Gorgeous photos everyone!
> 
> Some new and some old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ No make-up, put into black and white to be a bit more easy on the eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Taken before school the other day, in ugly uniform. Needed a photo for randomness in my friends' yearbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Taken at my friend's 16th in November. I like it because it has weird lighting and my skin looks all diff colours Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ May have posted that before, can't remember.


you are extremly gorgeous! you are like so pretty i can't get over it. you have an amazing smile, and and you have great eyebrows too. 


princesskelz said:


> beautiful Sian!
> 
> 
> your pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> cute. nice guitar.
> 
> beautiful Sonya!
> 
> 
> very pretty! i love your smile!
> 
> 
> i love your new glasses. i want my next frames like that too.
> very pretty
> 
> beautiful! love the last picture!
> 
> 
> adorable!
> 
> 
> Beautiful ash! i love love love your smile!
> 
> 
> my dress came in today for Spring Formal!



yeah, i love these frames better then my old ones. you would look great in them.and beautiful dress, and you are very pretty too!


----------



## princesskelz

Thanks all


----------



## PAdisney1995

These are from 2003 at WDW.





My sisters and Dad and I. Im on the right.





Sisters, Dad and I. Im in the back right.





My sisters and me. Im on the left.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

PAdisney1995 said:


> These are from 2003 I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sisters and Dad and I. Im on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sisters, Dad and I. Im in the back right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sisters and me. Im on the left.



Very cute Jess!
Is that Old Key West I spot in the second picture?
I love it there!


----------



## PAdisney1995

Smiley.Socks said:


> Very cute Jess!
> Is that Old Key West I spot in the second picture?
> I love it there!



Yes.


----------



## Emzie

Meeeee.


----------



## princesskelz

Jess....how old are you?

Emzie omg you are beautiful!!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Emzie said:


> Meeeee.



You're beautiful hon'.


----------



## PAdisney1995

princesskelz said:


> Jess....how old are you?
> 
> Emzie omg you are beautiful!!



14


----------



## princesskelz

PAdisney1995 said:


> 14


 
okay i just thought wow she looks 9-10 xD
your very pretty.


----------



## PAdisney1995

princesskelz said:


> okay i just thought wow she looks 9-10 xD
> your very pretty.



I was nine when the Photo was taken.


----------



## KidGoofy

Emzie said:


> Meeeee.


WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Addicted.to.Speed

me with some logs from jurassic park





me at the juggerhead tower


----------



## LittleMissMagic

Addicted.to.Speed said:


> me with some logs from jurassic park



 Love it!


----------



## Cinderella90210

I thought I'd upload a colour piccie of me - 

This is from my Prom in June 2008.


----------



## soccercruiser87

very pretty Cinderella90210


----------



## metsluva57

Smiley.Socks said:


> Kelsey, you're gorgeous!
> I love your dress too!
> 
> .. nice hair. xD
> very handsome Matt.
> 
> Sonya, you're really pretty!
> I love your hair.
> 
> 
> *Very pretty Kelly!*


thank you! [:



PAdisney1995 said:


> You Look great!!
> 
> 
> Very Pretty Sonya
> 
> 
> *Pretty Kelly*



thanks! [:


----------



## PAdisney1995

Addicted.to.Speed said:


> me with some logs from jurassic park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at the juggerhead tower


 Very Funny!!



Cinderella90210 said:


> I thought I'd upload a colour piccie of me -
> 
> This is from my Prom in June 2008.


Your Very Cute!!


----------



## Pearls

new bangz hooray


----------



## imagineer4life

Pearls said:


> new bangz hooray



woahh. your pretty.


----------



## footballizlife27

great pics everyone
heres one of me today with my les paul


----------



## KidGoofy

footballizlife27 said:


> great pics everyone
> heres one of me today with my les paul


Nice Guitar...I want to get a Les Paul but I dont feel like paying like $300 for a guitar right now. I need to get pedals and stuff. And I would like a firebird before a Les Paul.


----------



## minniemouse440044

hows this for disney obsessed


----------



## KidGoofy

minniemouse440044 said:


> hows this for disney obsessed


idk if I wanna call you beautiful or hansome...lol


----------



## footballizlife27

KidGoofy said:


> Nice Guitar...I want to get a Les Paul but I dont feel like paying like $300 for a guitar right now. I need to get pedals and stuff. And I would like a firebird before a Les Paul.



lol thanks i just got it the other day. lol and the reason why i went with a les paul was because i was playing with an acoustic ever since i started. so ya. and it was the only thing that my parents would get me. lol


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> hows this for disney obsessed


 rach you are the cutestt kid ever 


footballizlife27 said:


> great pics everyone
> heres one of me today with my les paul


 how cuutteeee .... is that mickey mouse on your shelf!
 


Pearls said:


> new bangz hooray


 your hair looks awsome!


Addicted.to.Speed said:


> me with some logs from jurassic park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at the juggerhead tower


 haha i love the first one!


----------



## minniemouse440044

KidGoofy said:


> idk if I wanna call you beautiful or hansome...lol



how bout adorable!
ahah



life of the party said:


> *rach you are the cutestt kid ever *
> how cuutteeee .... is that mickey mouse on your shelf!
> 
> 
> your hair looks awsome!
> 
> haha i love the first one!



thanks!
thats going to be my facebook status haha!


----------



## metsluva57

new pic ( i thinkk??) [:




sorry for the huge-ness
too lazy to re-size [:


----------



## life of the party

metsluva57 said:


> new pic ( i thinkk??) [:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the huge-ness
> too lazy to re-size [:


 your braces are soo cool!
& i love yourr hair


----------



## metsluva57

life of the party said:


> your braces are soo cool!
> & i love yourr hair



haha thanks [:
my brace colors were for st. pattys day


----------



## M.I.C.

before going out last night (horrible night), taking pictures cuz i didnt know what to wear 






and a repost to make up for that horrible pic






same pose lol


----------



## life of the party

M.I.C. said:


> before going out last night (horrible night), taking pictures cuz i didnt know what to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a repost to make up for that horrible pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same pose lol


 cutee 
why do you always do that with yourr handd?


----------



## minniemouse440044

M.I.C. said:


> before going out last night (horrible night), taking pictures cuz i didnt know what to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a repost to make up for that horrible pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same pose lol



hey now, your cutee


----------



## M.I.C.

life of the party said:


> cutee
> why do you always do that with yourr handd?



Paul Pierce got fined for doing that with his hand in the Playoffs last year so I do it in pretty much every picture now lol idk why, I just started doing it


----------



## life of the party

loveee this onee!
aintt nothingg but a hairflip!





before my friendss party


----------



## M.I.C.

cute but would be cuter if u did the hand thing like me


----------



## life of the party

M.I.C. said:


> cute but would be cuter if u did the hand thing like me


 
ok i'll take one (;


----------



## M.I.C.

k, I'm warning you it's addicting though


----------



## life of the party

webcam pictures














hehehe i did the hand thingg


----------



## M.I.C.

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## disneychick2721

metsluva57 said:


> new pic ( i thinkk??) [:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the huge-ness
> too lazy to re-size [:



very pretty.



M.I.C. said:


> before going out last night (horrible night), taking pictures cuz i didnt know what to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a repost to make up for that horrible pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same pose lol



yer cute.



life of the party said:


> loveee this onee!
> aintt nothingg but a hairflip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before my friendss party





life of the party said:


> webcam pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe i did the hand thingg



yer gorgeous Katie.


----------



## disneychick2721

repost.


----------



## life of the party

disneychick2721 said:


> repost.


 thankss yourr gawgguss also
DIS CRUSH <3


----------



## disneychick2721

life of the party said:


> thankss yourr gawgguss also
> DIS CRUSH <3



thank you DIS Crush. 
xD


----------



## nerdylightbulb

M.I.C. said:


> before going out last night (horrible night), taking pictures cuz i didnt know what to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a repost to make up for that horrible pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same pose lol



You kinda look like M. Shadows from Avenged Sevenfold.




That's a good thing.


----------



## CrazyChik

Mine and Comet's trip yesterday to a local-ish cross country course.
Haven't bored ya'll with the horses for a while xD





Comet enjoying a break.




Jumping the 9th fence.




15th fence.
My pony is a mick-taking butthole at times and sadly defensive riding wrecks your position. My mum is also a awful photographer xD


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> webcam pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe i did the hand thingg





life of the party said:


> loveee this onee!
> aintt nothingg but a hairflip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before my friendss party




hey guys its me just saying that this girl, katie, is my bee eff efff! she is the most gowgeous thing on this planet! im kinda jealous of her rockin looks. shes just too pretty! i jusst needed everyone here to know that!
love rachel!

p.s: katie can i come out of your closet now?!?!


----------



## PAdisney1995

Everyone looks great!!!!!


----------



## M.I.C.

nerdylightbulb said:


> You kinda look like M. Shadows from Avenged Sevenfold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good thing.



eeeeeeeeek


----------



## PosessedEeyore

I was reallyyy bored today, so I started taking random pictures. Me being horrible unphotogenic, only got one that I liked:


----------



## M.I.C.

i asked someone if i looked like that guy and she laughed at me lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

M.I.C. said:


> before going out last night (horrible night), taking pictures cuz i didnt know what to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a repost to make up for that horrible pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same pose lol



Like woah danggg buddy. lol


----------



## DramaQueen

My new (stupid, way too short) hair cut.
It's soooo short. she cut like, a solid 9 or 10 inches off!
Not sure if I like it or not yet.
I miss my long birds nest already 

This was it right before the dreaded haircut:




(forgive the messy hair/face, i'd just woken up lol) 
i miss you long hair!!!  -tear-

ooooh well, it'll grow back.


----------



## chicklets

minniemouse440044 said:


>



RAAACCCHHH 
your so pretty!! 
what were we? CBFF? lol


----------



## diva122094

Pearls said:


> new bangz hooray


you are extremly pretty!


metsluva57 said:


> new pic ( i thinkk??) [:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the huge-ness
> too lazy to re-size [:


KEELLLYYY! YOU ARE GORGEOUS!
ps. we have to talk about me coming to ny!


life of the party said:


> webcam pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe i did the hand thingg


you are so beautiful katie! 


PosessedEeyore said:


> I was reallyyy bored today, so I started taking random pictures. Me being horrible unphotogenic, only got one that I liked:


wow, i think i am extremly jealous of your prettiness. 


DramaQueen said:


> My new (stupid, way too short) hair cut.
> It's soooo short. she cut like, a solid 9 or 10 inches off!
> Not sure if I like it or not yet.
> I miss my long birds nest already
> 
> This was it right before the dreaded haircut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (forgive the messy hair/face, i'd just woken up lol)
> i miss you long hair!!!  -tear-
> 
> ooooh well, it'll grow back.



I love your hair long and short. 
You are also really pretty.


----------



## Babyjustrun

Caitlin your hair looks good 
I like it better long, but it's not as bad as you make it out to be (FB, Twitter, I've seen the statuses).
It'll take some getting used to.


----------



## life of the party

DramaQueen said:


> My new (stupid, way too short) hair cut.
> It's soooo short. she cut like, a solid 9 or 10 inches off!
> Not sure if I like it or not yet.
> I miss my long birds nest already
> 
> This was it right before the dreaded haircut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (forgive the messy hair/face, i'd just woken up lol)
> i miss you long hair!!!  -tear-
> 
> ooooh well, it'll grow back.


 it looks really good!
change it good 


diva122094 said:


> you are extremly pretty!
> 
> KEELLLYYY! YOU ARE GORGEOUS!
> ps. we have to talk about me coming to ny!
> 
> *you are so beautiful katie! *
> 
> wow, i think i am extremly jealous of your prettiness.
> 
> 
> I love your hair long and short.
> You are also really pretty.


  aw thanks


----------



## PosessedEeyore

diva122094 said:


> wow, i think i am extremly jealous of your prettiness.



thanks alex :]


----------



## imabrat

CAITLIN!
I love your new hair! No offence, but I think it looks soooooooo much more healthier and better!


----------



## minniemouse440044

chicklets said:


> RAAACCCHHH
> your so pretty!!
> what were we? CBFF? lol



OHEMGEE SARA YOUR ALIVE!
i didnt know where youve gone!

talk to me more!
get on here more!

ILY CBFF!

AHH


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> hey guys its me just saying that this girl, katie, is my bee eff efff! she is the most gowgeous thing on this planet! im kinda jealous of her rockin looks. shes just too pretty! i jusst needed everyone here to know that!
> love rachel!
> 
> p.s: katie can i come out of your closet now?!?!


 oh rachel <3
thankies!


----------



## minniemouse440044

random picture time 









hhehehe :]]


----------



## poisoned apple

me and my BF...


----------



## Pearls

DramaQueen said:


> My new (stupid, way too short) hair cut.
> It's soooo short. she cut like, a solid 9 or 10 inches off!
> Not sure if I like it or not yet.
> I miss my long birds nest already
> 
> This was it right before the dreaded haircut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (forgive the messy hair/face, i'd just woken up lol)
> i miss you long hair!!!  -tear-
> 
> ooooh well, it'll grow back.



I think your nouveaux cheveux is really cute!! You're so wack for thinking otherwise, girly!! I agree with Sonya (at least I think sonya said it.. sorry if it was someone else, I'm too lazy to check) that it looks a lot healthier now!


----------



## DramaQueen

Thanks for all the comments on my hair guys!!!!
Makes me feel much better about the cut!
 I was feeling really self conscious about it--but I figured out why, it was because she didnt part my bangs how I liked them so it showed too much of my forehead (thus exposing my scar that im self conscious of) BUT i figured out how to part 'em so that i like 'em now, so i don't hate it as much anymore. 

You guys are sooo right now. It was SO scraggly & dead before, it looks and FEELS much healthier now!! (but i still miss my long hair RIP!) 
it'll grow back though.


----------



## imabrat

Yep Paula it was me.



DramaQueen said:


> Thanks for all the comments on my hair guys!!!!
> Makes me feel much better about the cut!
> I was feeling really self conscious about it--but I figured out why, it was because she didnt part my bangs how I liked them so it showed too much of my forehead (thus exposing my scar that im self conscious of) BUT i figured out how to part 'em so that i like 'em now, so i don't hate it as much anymore.
> 
> You guys are sooo right now. It was SO scraggly & dead before, it looks and FEELS much healthier now!! (but i still miss my long hair RIP!)
> it'll grow back though.



To be honest I'm quite jealous! Is your hair naturally straight?
Very jealous indeed. I tried straightening my hair today on the "dry" setting (which I should use but I'm too lazy so I use the "wet" setting), never again. 

Oh, and I'm not trying to be a buttkisser either. I just realized it sounds that way, but I don't intend for it that way.


----------



## bananda

poisoned apple said:


> me and my BF...



very cute. i love your dress


----------



## Darkwing Duck

random pic someone took of me and played with the color


----------



## minniemouse440044

Darkwing Duck said:


> random pic someone took of me and played with the color



your kind of cute :]


----------



## Hawaiidood

Oh some random reposts


----------



## KidGoofy

Darkwing Duck said:


> random pic someone took of me and played with the color


You look like Andy Samberg


----------



## PAdisney1995

minniemouse440044 said:


> random picture time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hhehehe :]]



Cool 



poisoned apple said:


> me and my BF...


Cute 



Darkwing Duck said:


> random pic someone took of me and played with the color


Love the black and white!!



Hawaiidood said:


> Oh some random reposts


Lookin Good Matt


----------



## DramaQueen

KidGoofy said:


> You look like Andy Samberg



WOOOOOAH HE DOES!!! 
haha


----------



## KidGoofy

DramaQueen said:


> WOOOOOAH HE DOES!!!
> haha


The only reason I noticed that was because The Lonely Island commercials for spring break have been playing non-stop on MTV this morning


----------



## Emzie

Updated. 









Cant remember if i allready posted this so i'll just post it anywayyy.


----------



## petey's sweetie

Darkwing Duck said:


> random pic someone took of me and played with the color



nice bod. lol


----------



## imabrat

KidGoofy said:


> You look like Andy Samberg



Yeah, and that's not a bad thing either. Andy Samberg is HOT!

Great photos everyone!


----------



## Cinderelli16

Emzie said:


> Updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant remember if i allready posted this so i'll just post it anywayyy.



You are gorgeous!
I love your hair, it's so pretty.


----------



## Emzie

Thankyou.


----------



## Cinderelli16

Emzie said:


> Thankyou.



No problemo


----------



## KidGoofy

Emzie said:


> Updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant remember if i allready posted this so i'll just post it anywayyy.


WOW! again...lol


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Darkwing Duck said:


> random pic someone took of me and played with the color



Wow, you're cute 



Emzie said:


> Updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant remember if i allready posted this so i'll just post it anywayyy.



Gorgeous 


Me




Wow, i actually might have been doing some work then!!! xD


----------



## Cinderelli16

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Wow, you're cute
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous
> 
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, i actually might have been doing some work then!!! xD



Beautiful!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Cinderelli16 said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks Kayla


----------



## Cassidy

Emzie said:


> Updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant remember if i allready posted this so i'll just post it anywayyy.


Oh my GOD you're GORGEOUS!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

i know my shirts inside out.. and backwards! i'm such a ditz 





brother<33





this was a while back, my hair is way longer.
my mirror was dirty so it looked like something was under my nose. aha.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

everybody whos posted pics on this page is gorgeous!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> everybody whos posted pics on this page is gorgeous!



Ever the smooth talker  

He's right though, you're all looking great 

And Thanks .


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

I know..i feel privilidged to be here with such royalty


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Lol hehe


----------



## princesskelz

everyone is beautiful!!


----------



## Cinderelli16

princesskelz said:


> everyone is beautiful!!



Kels you are too gorgeous!


----------



## princesskelz

Cinderelli16 said:


> Kels you are too gorgeous!


 -blushes- thanks!
but your much prettier......


----------



## Cinderelli16

princesskelz said:


> -blushes- thanks!
> but your much prettier......



Oh no girlfriend, have you seen me without make-up?
I'm pretty scarey. hahah


----------



## minniemouse440044




----------



## PigletGurl




----------



## PurpleDucky

so, everytime we me and my friends go do stuff, my korean friend insists on bringing his camera. here's the shots he got of me lol:


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> so, everytime we me and my friends go do stuff, my korean friend insists on bringing his camera. here's the shots he got of me lol:


DEVAN...Can I take these pictures, so I can show Santa exactly what I want for christmas...lol

Very Pretty Dev...and no Im not keeping the pics.lol


----------



## Hawaiidood

Rocking the new hat  I dunno, I really like it.






Resemblance maybe?


----------



## LittleMissMagic

Hawaiidood said:


> Rocking the new hat  I dunno, I really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resemblance maybe?





Beckoning young children, are we?


----------



## PAdisney1995

Everyone looks great


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> DEVAN...Can I take these pictures, so I can show Santa exactly what I want for christmas...lol
> 
> Very Pretty Dev...and no Im not keeping the pics.lol



Thanks!
and ok..that'd be a little creepy, XD


----------



## KidGoofy

yeah...I was looking through Pick-up lines at the time. And this was the funniest one I havent heard of


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> yeah...I was looking through Pick-up lines at the time. And this was the funniest one I havent heard of


you're so weird lol


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> you're so weird lol


pfft...so what if I am...lol


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> pfft...so what if I am...lol



i didn't say "omg you're weird get out of my life"
i could care less if you're weird


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> i didn't say "omg you're weird get out of my life"
> i could care less if you're weird


Did I say that you said that...lol


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> Did I say that you said that...lol



no
you were thinking it though


----------



## KidGoofy

nuh-uh...if it was just your weird then maybe but you added the lol...lol


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

I was gonna post a brand new awsome pic....but i decided not to due to the situations arrousing nowadays


----------



## DramaQueen

me & my new hair, which i'm starting to like a taaaad bit better now.


----------



## Mandy91

princesskelz said:


> everyone is beautiful!!



Gorgeous!
I love your smile. =)



minniemouse440044 said:


>



Very very pretty!



PurpleDucky said:


> so, everytime we me and my friends go do stuff, my korean friend insists on bringing his camera. here's the shots he got of me lol:



So pretty!
I love candid shots.


----------



## Mandy91

DramaQueen said:


> me & my new hair, which i'm starting to like a taaaad bit better now.



You're beautiful! I love your new hair!


----------



## pigletgirl

^ You have beautiful red hair!


----------



## disneychick2721

DramaQueen said:


> me & my new hair, which i'm starting to like a taaaad bit better now.



Ah I love your hair it looks awesome !



Mandy91 said:


> Gorgeous!
> I love your smile. =)
> 
> 
> 
> Very very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> I love candid shots.



gorgeous as always best friend.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Mandy91 said:


> Gorgeous!
> I love your smile. =)
> 
> 
> 
> Very very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> I love candid shots.



You're very beautiful


----------



## inlalaland

Mandy91 said:


> Gorgeous!
> I love your smile. =)
> 
> 
> 
> Very very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> I love candid shots.



Beautiful Mandy!!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Sooooooo pretty everyone!

Here's one of me from... monday..


----------



## PAdisney1995

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Sooooooo pretty everyone!
> 
> Here's one of me from... monday..



Very Cute


----------



## Mandy91

pigletgirl said:


> ^ You have beautiful red hair!



Thanks! 



disneychick2721 said:


> gorgeous as always best friend.



Thank you best friend! =)



Tranceptor2K9 said:


> You're very beautiful



Thank you! 



inlalaland said:


> Beautiful Mandy!!



Thanks Elsie!


----------



## Mandy91

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Sooooooo pretty everyone!
> 
> Here's one of me from... monday..



Very pretty! I love your hair!


----------



## MrsSparrow..

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Sooooooo pretty everyone!
> 
> Here's one of me from... monday..



Very pretty, love your hair


----------



## Pecobill

Here's a better pic of me.


----------



## princesskelz

Pecobill said:


> Here's a better pic of me.


 
nice picture.
and Thank you for your service


----------



## disneychick2721

princesskelz said:


> nice picture.
> and Thank you for your service



ditto.


----------



## PAdisney1995

Everyone looks great!!!


----------



## PAdisney1995

I hated the eye shadow.


----------



## Hawaiidood

Repost from a few pages back...


----------



## M.I.C.

bored.....y not 

disclaimer: not how i actually wear hats


----------



## disneychick2721

everyones really gorgeous/handsome.





my flash on my camera is horribly bright. xD


----------



## life of the party

Hawaiidood said:


> Repost from a few pages back...


 duuudee sweet hatt!




PAdisney1995 said:


> I hated the eye shadow.


 your hair is awsome!



Pecobill said:


> Here's a better pic of me.


 nicee

& thank you so much for your service 


M.I.C. said:


> bored.....y not
> 
> disclaimer: not how i actually wear hats


 again with the hand thing!
i deffff do it better
(; hahaa


----------



## KidGoofy

Brother wanted to take a pic even though he was half naked






Awesomeness


----------



## life of the party

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Sooooooo pretty everyone!
> 
> Here's one of me from... monday..


 you are soooooooo pretty!


disneychick2721 said:


> everyones really gorgeous/handsome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my flash on my camera is horribly bright. xD


 my dis crush is hott!



KidGoofy said:


> Brother wanted to take a pic even though he was half naked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesomeness


 AAH!
i love your brotherrr 
he said hi to me todayy 
best moments of my life when he talks to me
even when he calls me "fart face" xD
oh & your cool too i guess ?
xD haha jk


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Pecobill said:


> Here's a better pic of me.


You look exactly like my friend, that is also serving 
Very cute.




KidGoofy said:


> Brother wanted to take a pic even though he was half naked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesomeness



Gosh, I think I've told you this before..
you are soo cute 






curls 





straightened 





slumber party, aha XD
my friends; Taylor, Kelsey, then me!


----------



## Pecobill

cindys_castle2011 said:


> You look exactly like my friend, that is also serving
> Very cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, I think I've told you this before..
> you are soo cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straightened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slumber party, aha XD
> my friends; Taylor, Kelsey, then me!



Cool what's his name?And does anyone want to some some pics from Iraq?


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Pecobill said:


> Cool what's his name?And does anyone want to some some pics from Iraq?



His name is Jared. You actually look exactly like him. lol.
He's about to turn 23, how old are you?


----------



## Fatphil32

M.I.C. said:


> bored.....y not
> 
> disclaimer: not how i actually wear hats



I have the same hat.. and shirt...


----------



## Pecobill

cindys_castle2011 said:


> his name is jared. You actually look exactly like him. Lol.
> He's about to turn 23, how old are you?



17


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Pecobill said:


> 17



dang.. I would've thought you were older than that.


----------



## M.I.C.

Fatphil32 said:


> I have the same hat.. and shirt...



That's funny....I wear that combo all the time. I have a matching Jordan jacket too.


----------



## Fatphil32

M.I.C. said:


> That's funny....I wear that combo all the time. I have a matching Jordan jacket too.



Haha, I have a black Jordan jacket that's sort of like a North Face one I wear with it sometimes. I've got this Reds hat, though, that I usually wear instead of LA.


----------



## Pecobill

cindys_castle2011 said:


> dang.. I would've thought you were older than that.



Yea I get that alot.






[/IMG]
Where we sleep.





We need our Starbucks.





One of Saddam's palaces.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Pecobill said:


> Yea I get that alot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need our Starbucks.
> 
> i loooove that place, although the one here looks a little different. lol
> 
> And if you don't mind me asking, where are you from?


----------



## Pecobill

Richmond,VA.I'm in Florida now though.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Pecobill said:


> Richmond,VA.I'm in Florida now though.



Ohh, my friend is coming home tomorrow. He's been gone since.. uhmm.. September I think.


----------



## Pecobill

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Ohh, my friend is coming home tomorrow. He's been gone since.. uhmm.. September I think.


Awsome.I leave this summer for A-stan for 15 months.


----------



## Mandy91

disneychick2721 said:


> everyones really gorgeous/handsome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my flash on my camera is horribly bright. xD



Karaaa!
You are so so so gorgeous!
We need to find the monorail dude in the summer.


----------



## M.I.C.

Fatphil32 said:


> Haha, I have a black Jordan jacket that's sort of like a North Face one I wear with it sometimes. I've got this Reds hat, though, that I usually wear instead of LA.



Yea, I got the black and red, Reds hat that I wear with my black/red Jordan jacket


----------



## Fatphil32

M.I.C. said:


> Yea, I got the black and red, Reds hat that I wear with my black/red Jordan jacket




The Reds hat I have is white and red.. I've only seen one other person with the same design with a different team. I can't find it on Lids.com or anywhere else, so they may have stopped making it.


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> you are soooooooo pretty!
> 
> my dis crush is hott!
> 
> 
> AAH!
> i love your brotherrr
> he said hi to me todayy
> best moments of my life when he talks to me
> even when he calls me "fart face" xD
> oh & your cool too i guess ?
> xD haha jk



lol...yeah we both are pretty beastly



cindys_castle2011 said:


> You look exactly like my friend, that is also serving
> Very cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, I think I've told you this before..
> you are soo cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straightened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slumber party, aha XD
> my friends; Taylor, Kelsey, then me!



Thank you...and you are very cute yourself


----------



## cindys_castle2011

KidGoofy said:


> lol...yeah we both are pretty beastly
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...and you are very cute yourself



aww.. well thank you


----------



## XxDaniellexX

hi ya you all look really nice !!!! this is a picture of me


----------



## Hawaiidood

Just for kicks here is a few oldies too...


----------



## PigletGurl




----------



## Smiley.Socks

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Sooooooo pretty everyone!
> 
> Here's one of me from... monday..


You're gorgeous Nicole!
You look so much like my friend Holly too. 


PAdisney1995 said:


> I hated the eye shadow.


Aaah, Jess, you're so pretty!



XxDaniellexX said:


> hi ya you all look really nice !!!! this is a picture of me


You're really pretty. 


Hawaiidood said:


> Just for kicks here is a few oldies too...


Very handsome Matt.
and  STRAW HAT. 


PigletGurl said:


>



Bea-utiful Wanda.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

PigletGurl said:


>



Gorgeous Hunni


----------



## disneychick2721

life of the party said:


> my dis crush is hott!



thank you dis crush.
<3




Mandy91 said:


> Karaaa!
> You are so so so gorgeous!
> We need to find the monorail dude in the summer.



thank you. 
hellz yeah we do.
xD


----------



## PosessedEeyore

some reposts, some new :]
if you havnt noticed, i love the blue tint effect xD




I actully love this picture. Current FB pic :]





I look kinda funny. But I just love how my cat is in the picture, plus, he looks funny 





My Epic hat 






my eyes look creepy, but I have me some really Stellar sunglasses 





my lips and nose look huge here, I really only wanted to show off my Epic Elvis poster in the backround xD ahaha


----------



## disneychick2721

PosessedEeyore said:


> some reposts, some new :]
> if you havnt noticed, i love the blue tink effect xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actully love this picture. Current FB pic :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look kinda funny. But I just love how my cat is in the picture, plus, he looks funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Epic hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my eyes look creepy, but I have me some really Stellar sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lips and nose look huge here, I really only wanted to show off my Epic Elvis poster in the backround xD ahaha



yer gorgeous.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

PosessedEeyore said:


> some reposts, some new :]
> if you havnt noticed, i love the blue tint effect xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actully love this picture. Current FB pic :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look kinda funny. But I just love how my cat is in the picture, plus, he looks funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Epic hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my eyes look creepy, but I have me some really Stellar sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lips and nose look huge here, I really only wanted to show off my Epic Elvis poster in the backround xD ahaha


I have them glasses xD


----------



## imabrat

Everyone's gorgeous/handsome!
Sophie, you look sooo much different from, like when you started here! I think you had reddish curly hair? I <3 your hair!


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

beautiful people!! lolz
ok so i can never figure out postin pics right soo 
i have a new avatar!!
<<<<there is me


----------



## PosessedEeyore

disneychick2721 said:


> yer gorgeous.


thanks :]



Disney Princess Elli said:


> I have them glasses xD


i got them at target 



imabrat said:


> Everyone's gorgeous/handsome!
> Sophie, you look sooo much different from, like when you started here! I think you had reddish curly hair? I <3 your hair!



yes i did! i cant believe anybody remembers that...
im trying to find pictures now...


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Hawaiidood said:


> Just for kicks here is a few oldies too...



looking great as ever matt 



PigletGurl said:


>


 wanda ur so pretty 



PosessedEeyore said:


> some reposts, some new :]
> if you havnt noticed, i love the blue tint effect xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actully love this picture. Current FB pic :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look kinda funny. But I just love how my cat is in the picture, plus, he looks funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Epic hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my eyes look creepy, but I have me some really Stellar sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lips and nose look huge here, I really only wanted to show off my Epic Elvis poster in the backround xD ahaha



gorgeous sophie  n yes u do have stellar sunglasses


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Minnie Squeaks said:


> looking great as ever matt
> 
> 
> wanda ur so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous sophie  n yes u do have stellar sunglasses




whyy thank you amanda, dearest.


----------



## lpe_bratz

some of these are kinda old.. but they're all within a month ago. i'm on the right of the first one. with my mom and old best friend.











please excuse our choir makeup..haha. we had a competition about 5 minutes before this picture 







and my two best friends in 7th grade (i'm in 8th)..wanted me to post this of them.. beth's on the left, teejay's on the right.





and just because they're adorable..my cousin robyn had her twins on tuesday. brody james is on the left, jayce gregory on the right.


----------



## Cinderelli16

lpe_bratz said:


> some of these are kinda old.. but they're all within a month ago. i'm on the right of the first one. with my mom and old best friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please excuse our choir makeup..haha. we had a competition about 5 minutes before this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my two best friends in 7th grade (i'm in 8th)..wanted me to post this of them.. beth's on the left, teejay's on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just because they're adorable..my cousin robyn had her twins on tuesday. brody james is on the left, jayce gregory on the right.



Soo pretty Lauren!
And omg those babies are absolutely precious!


----------



## Cinderelli16

KidGoofy said:


> Brother wanted to take a pic even though he was half naked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesomeness



Hahah he's too cute.


----------



## lpe_bratz

Cinderelli16 said:


> Soo pretty Lauren!
> And omg those babies are absolutely precious!



thanks.
and i knowww.
i can't wait to see them.
but i probably won't until june!!
by then they'll be like 3 months old!
like none of my 30 cousins have seen them yet...they're still in the hospital..but their dad, my cousin's husband sent out pictures.


----------



## PAdisney1995

Everyone looks handsome and pretty.
I love the straw hat MATT  
Very Cute- LAUREN  
Handsome MIC, sorry I cant remember your name


----------



## metsluva57

reeeeeeeeeposttt


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> some reposts, some new :]
> if you havnt noticed, i love the blue tint effect xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actully love this picture. Current FB pic :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look kinda funny. But I just love how my cat is in the picture, plus, he looks funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Epic hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my eyes look creepy, but I have me some really Stellar sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lips and nose look huge here, I really only wanted to show off my Epic Elvis poster in the backround xD ahaha



Sophie!
you are so pretty! :]


----------



## DramaQueen

Love everyone's pics! Way too many to comment individually. 
But one comment I do have to make---BABIES!!!
SOOOO CUUUUTE! 

Here are a few pics I just found of my friends & i being tooootal nerb bombers at the end of summer (awww i need summer asap) we were in a parking lot at like 1am and just being tooootal nerds. SO MUCH FUN. 





(i'm the one with the red shoes hehehe)




this one's my fave. so much going on! lol


----------



## lpe_bratz

DramaQueen said:


> Love everyone's pics! Way too many to comment individually.
> But one comment I do have to make---BABIES!!!
> SOOOO CUUUUTE!
> 
> Here are a few pics I just found of my friends & i being tooootal nerb bombers at the end of summer (awww i need summer asap) we were in a parking lot at like 1am and just being tooootal nerds. SO MUCH FUN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i'm the one with the red shoes hehehe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one's my fave. so much going on! lol


i know..they're ADORABLE!!

and gorgeous caitlin


----------



## Babyjustrun




----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> Sophie!
> you are so pretty! :]



thanks, my love :]



DramaQueen said:


>



that. is. so. cool. 
i like it


----------



## CrazySteph

DramaQueen said:


> Love everyone's pics! Way too many to comment individually.
> But one comment I do have to make---BABIES!!!
> SOOOO CUUUUTE!
> 
> Here are a few pics I just found of my friends & i being tooootal nerb bombers at the end of summer (awww i need summer asap) we were in a parking lot at like 1am and just being tooootal nerds. SO MUCH FUN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i'm the one with the red shoes hehehe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one's my fave. so much going on! lol



Caitlin, I love these pictures!! the last one is my fav too! So pretty!


----------



## saratogadreamin09

Babyjustrun said:


>




Pretty, i love the texture of your hair


----------



## CrazySteph

Friends and I on our night out to eat!




Skyler and I 




my good friend Blake and I




once again. skyler and i 




Maddy and I at a track meet!


----------



## saratogadreamin09

CrazySteph said:


> Friends and I on our night out to eat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my good friend Blake and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once again. skyler and i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy and I at a track meet!



Pretty I LOVE your skin tone


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> Friends and I on our night out to eat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my good friend Blake and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once again. skyler and i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy and I at a track meet!


Awesome pics!!!! And STEPH IS A TRACKSTAR like me...lol


----------



## CrazySteph

saratogadreamin09 said:


> Pretty I LOVE your skin tone



Thank You! I cheat though. I go tanning lol



KidGoofy said:


> Awesome pics!!!! And STEPH IS A TRACKSTAR like me...lol



lol but I suck at it though! but yes.. TRACKSTARS are the bestest!


----------



## M.I.C.

CrazySteph said:


> Friends and I on our night out to eat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my good friend Blake and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once again. skyler and i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy and I at a track meet!



Very cute, you look so familiar and I can't figure out why but it's annoying me


----------



## M.I.C.




----------



## saratogadreamin09

getting ready for my friendssweet 16


----------



## Cinderelli16

M.I.C. said:


>



There you go with that hand thing again. lol


----------



## M.I.C.

here's a pic without it 






happy? lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

M.I.C. said:


> here's a pic without it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy? lol



Oh snap son. lol
 Yes, I'm happy


----------



## DramaQueen

CrazySteph said:


> Friends and I on our night out to eat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my good friend Blake and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once again. skyler and i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy and I at a track meet!



WOW! You are soooooo gorgeous steph!!!!!



M.I.C. said:


>



I really love that shirt you're wearing in the second pic!! 



saratogadreamin09 said:


> getting ready for my friendssweet 16



You look really pretty! That's a great dress!!!!!


Here's me & my bf on our excursion to toronto yesterday,
we literally walked around like almost half the city! totally killed my feet but we had so much fun exploring the city!


----------



## M.I.C.

Cinderelli16 said:


> Oh snap son. lol
> Yes, I'm happy



whew, thank god


----------



## saratogadreamin09

DramaQueen said:


> WOW! You are soooooo gorgeous steph!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I really love that shirt you're wearing in the second pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look really pretty! That's a great dress!!!!!
> 
> 
> Here's me & my bf on our excursion to toronto yesterday,
> we literally walked around like almost half the city! totally killed my feet but we had so much fun exploring the city!



Thanks


You and your boyfriend are really cute


----------



## Cinderelli16

These aren't of me, but I went to go see my baby cousin today.
She's almost 11 months.









She loves her pony. lol




She's so freaking cuddly.


----------



## Cinderelli16

M.I.C. said:


> whew, thank god



Are you relieved now? lol


----------



## M.I.C.

yes, very....ur little cousin might be cuter than you sry...idk


----------



## Cinderelli16

M.I.C. said:


> yes, very....ur little cousin might be cuter than you sry...idk




Hey now that's not cool! lol

But yeah she's a cutie. hahah


----------



## bouncytigger22

Cinderelli16 said:


> These aren't of me, but I went to go see my baby cousin today.
> She's almost 11 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves her pony. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's so freaking cuddly.



aww!
she's adorable


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Me & Pluto in Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Your cousin is really sweet Kayla! 


AmandaSparks730 said:


> Me & Pluto in Animal Kingdom.



Beautiful Meg!
Looks like you and Pluto are having a good ol' dance there! :-D


----------



## Cinderelli16

bouncytigger22 said:


> aww!
> she's adorable





Smiley.Socks said:


> Your cousin is really sweet Kayla!
> 
> 
> Beautiful Meg!
> Looks like you and Pluto are having a good ol' dance there! :-D



Hahah thanks guys 
She's such a doll.

She was playing with my cell phone, and she held it up to her ear, and was like, "Hello" in her cute little baby voice though. lol


----------



## saratogadreamin09

repost because it got lost among cute pics of babies


----------



## wdwllamadancer

One repost and one new one 











^^ me and alex marshall from the cab!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

saratogadreamin09 said:


> repost because it got lost among cute pics of babies


You're really pretty, and I love your dress!


wdwllamadancer said:


> One repost and one new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ me and alex marshall from the cab!



Very pretty Brittany!
I love your glasses in the first one!


----------



## saratogadreamin09

wdwllamadancer said:


> One repost and one new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ me and alex marshall from the cab!



pretty, and i love the whole outfit in the first one



Smiley.Socks said:


> You're really pretty, and I love your dress!
> 
> 
> \QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks


----------



## imabrat

Gorgeous everyone!

MIC, you look like Jesse McCartney.
Saratoga, you remind me of Nadine Coyle.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

imabrat said:


> Gorgeous everyone!
> 
> MIC, you look like Jesse McCartney.
> *Saratoga, you remind me of Nadine Coyle*.



lol Sonya, I was thinking of who she reminded me of!
(Sorry, SaratogaDreamin09, I don't know your name!)


----------



## M.I.C.

imabrat said:


> MIC, you look like Jesse McCartney.



whaaaaaaaaaaaat hahaha


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Smiley.Socks said:


> Your cousin is really sweet Kayla!
> 
> 
> Beautiful Meg!
> Looks like you and Pluto are having a good ol' dance there! :-D


Aww thanksies Elin!


----------



## Cinderelli16

M.I.C. said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaat hahaha



That's exactly what I said. lmfao


----------



## imabrat

Smiley.Socks said:


> lol Sonya, I was thinking of who she reminded me of!
> (Sorry, SaratogaDreamin09, I don't know your name!)



Hah she does! Saratoga, if you're wondering, this is Nadine: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






M.I.C. said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaat hahaha



Hah yeahhh. I see the resemblance.


----------



## saratogadreamin09

Smiley.Socks said:


> lol Sonya, I was thinking of who she reminded me of!
> (Sorry, SaratogaDreamin09, I don't know your name!)



my names Tara


----------



## saratogadreamin09

imabrat said:


> Hah she does! Saratoga, if you're wondering, this is Nadine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah yeahhh. I see the resemblance.



thanks for posting the picture


----------



## life of the party

M.I.C. said:


> here's a pic without it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy? lol


 i spy a creeper.



AmandaSparks730 said:


> Me & Pluto in Animal Kingdom.


 this is so cute!
luckkyyy!


saratogadreamin09 said:


> repost because it got lost among cute pics of babies


 you look super pretty!
i love your dress
what was the occasion?


wdwllamadancer said:


> One repost and one new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ me and alex marshall from the cab!


 i love your outfit in the first one!
and i hate you luckylucklucky i love the cab!


----------



## M.I.C.

life of the party said:


> i spy a creeper.



hahaha yea, Chris creeping in the background is the caption on facebook


----------



## minniemouse440044

geoff :]


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> geoff :]



Awe how cute 

Your too pretty go away! lol jkjk


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> Awe how cute
> 
> Your too pretty go away! lol jkjk



thanks kayla, but i must object your wayyy more prettier haha


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> thanks kayla, but i must object your wayyy more prettier haha



Ohhh hell to the no girl. 
Definatly not. lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> Ohhh hell to the no girl.
> Definatly not. lol



psh whatever you are! hahaha
im going to call you tonight haha


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> psh whatever you are! hahaha
> im going to call you tonight haha



Yess call me!
We haven't talked on the phone in foreva! hahah


----------



## AmandaSparks730

life of the party said:


> i spy a creeper.
> 
> 
> this is so cute!
> luckkyyy!
> 
> you look super pretty!
> i love your dress
> what was the occasion?
> 
> i love your outfit in the first one!
> and i hate you luckylucklucky i love the cab!


Aww thanks Katie!


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> Yess call me!
> We haven't talked on the phone in foreva! hahah



touche kayla dear!
ive got some gossip, well stuff about me  hahah


----------



## saratogadreamin09

life of the party said:


> i spy a creeper.
> 
> 
> this is so cute!
> luckkyyy!
> 
> you look super pretty!
> i love your dress
> what was the occasion?
> 
> i love your outfit in the first one!
> and i hate you luckylucklucky i love the cab!



thanks It was my friends sweet 16 party


----------



## DramaQueen

this is an old-ish pre-haircut pic:





i'm the first on the left.


----------



## M.I.C.

^whoa, looking gorgeous there


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> geoff :]


 finally i get to see this boy!
*you are so hott i was eating icecream and now i have flavored milk all over my lap :O


DramaQueen said:


> this is an old-ish pre-haircut pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm the first on the left.


 cait you are SO pretty!
*isss jealouuss*


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> *finally i get to see this boy!
> *you are so hott i was eating icecream and now i have flavored milk all over my lap :O*
> 
> cait you are SO pretty!
> *isss jealouuss*



katie my love, *shakes head*, this isnt my boyfriend nor the kid who kissed me hahaha. hes a very close and personal friend. :] hahaha

and thanks, i wish my hottness would make this effect on more people. haha


----------



## telescope

after the ap psych midterm


----------



## minniemouse440044

telescope said:


> after the ap psych midterm



your so cute ahaha


----------



## DramaQueen

M.I.C. said:


> ^whoa, looking gorgeous there






life of the party said:


> finally i get to see this boy!
> *you are so hott i was eating icecream and now i have flavored milk all over my lap :O
> 
> cait you are SO pretty!
> *isss jealouuss*



 thanks you two! 
and katie you have nothing to be jealous of mmmkay! gurl you have the prettiest blue eyes!! i WISH. 



& rachel--i was gonna ask you if that was the first kiss boy, but i see you already answered that for me


----------



## DramaQueen

telescope said:


> after the ap psych midterm



cuuuutie.


----------



## minniemouse440044

DramaQueen said:


> thanks you two!
> and katie you have nothing to be jealous of mmmkay! gurl you have the prettiest blue eyes!! i WISH.
> 
> 
> 
> *& rachel--i was gonna ask you if that was the first kiss boy, but i see you already answered that for me *



hhah yeah, me and geoff are just best friends! plus he has a girlfriend name bleu :[


----------



## Pearls

i somewhat regret cutting my bangs.. :|


----------



## Hawaiidood

A newer one. Hair is a little wack, but its whatever.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

DramaQueen said:


> this is an old-ish pre-haircut pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm the first on the left.




Gorgeous Caitlin 




telescope said:


> after the ap psych midterm



Damn, you're cute 




Pearls said:


> i somewhat regret cutting my bangs.. :|



Pretty


----------



## PurpleDucky

minniemouse440044 said:


> your so cute ahaha





DramaQueen said:


> cuuuutie.





wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Gorgeous Caitlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, you're cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty



do i see another tyler flirt fest coming?


----------



## CrazySteph

DramaQueen said:


> this is an old-ish pre-haircut pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm the first on the left.



Your so Gorgeous Caitlin! and I love the dress!


----------



## imabrat

Pretty everyone!
Caitlin, I don't mean to be rude, but I def like your hair better now.



PurpleDucky said:


> do i see another tyler flirt fest coming?



I think I might be confusing him with someone else, but isn't Tyler gay?


----------



## disneychick2721

imabrat said:


> Pretty everyone!
> Caitlin, I don't mean to be rude, but I def like your hair better now.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might be confusing him with someone else, but isn't Tyler gay?



I agree Caitlin I think your hair looks a lot better now. It looked cute long though.

 Thats what I was thinking! From what I remember, yes.


----------



## PAdisney1995

DramaQueen said:


> this is an old-ish pre-haircut pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm the first on the left.


 Very Cute. I love the dress.


Pearls said:


> i somewhat regret cutting my bangs.. :|


    Very pretty


Hawaiidood said:


> A newer one. Hair is a little wack, but its whatever.


     Handsome


----------



## PurpleDucky

imabrat said:


> Pretty everyone!
> Caitlin, I don't mean to be rude, but I def like your hair better now.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might be confusing him with someone else, but isn't Tyler gay?



Yes lol. The Tyler flirt fest happened to prior to this knowledge. It was like..2 years ago? lol


----------



## imabrat

PurpleDucky said:


> Yes lol. The Tyler flirt fest happened to prior to this knowledge. It was like..2 years ago? lol



Ohh.
Can't say I blame them.
WHY?! do the gay guys ALWAYS look best.
):


----------



## PAdisney1995

imabrat said:


> Ohh.
> Can't say I blame them.
> WHY?! do the gay guys ALWAYS look best.
> ):



They do


----------



## DramaQueen

imabrat said:


> Pretty everyone!
> Caitlin, I don't mean to be rude, but I def like your hair better now.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might be confusing him with someone else, but isn't Tyler gay?



hahah don't worry my dear! i'll take it as a compliment  i'm starting to get used to it and like to better---but these darn bangs and REALLY hard to get along with.

(and my cutie comment to tyler = platonic! LOL) 

thanks for the comments everyone you are all so niiice


----------



## disney100666

It's been a while.
Since my absence of posting I got a new camera!


----------



## Spongeblair

*Uppppppdateeee

Only cause the last pic was tiny (N)*


----------



## CrazyChik

Spongeblair said:


> *Uppppppdateeee
> 
> Only cause the last pic was tiny (N)*



You're cute


----------



## Spongeblair

CrazyChik said:


> You're cute


*
You're Fast 

I remember you! from the Teen Boards last year I think it was Last One To Post Thread? 

*


----------



## CrazyChik

Spongeblair said:


> *
> You're Fast
> 
> I remember you! from the Teen Boards last year I think it was Last One To Post Thread?
> 
> *



Woah, I totally am. New level of no-lifeness right there.

That was indeed me 
You're the scot right?


----------



## Spongeblair

CrazyChik said:


> Woah, I totally am. New level of no-lifeness right there.
> 
> That was indeed me
> You're the scot right?


*
Haha, yea I am =P thanks for the comment (Y)*


----------



## CrazyChik

Spongeblair said:


> *
> Haha, yea I am =P thanks for the comment (Y)*



Your rugby team are a mess ;D
No problem, any time


----------



## Spongeblair

CrazyChik said:


> Your rugby team are a mess ;D
> No problem, any time



*Haha I don't watch rugby or get involved in any way so not bothered lol 

I'm moving outta here anyway to Florida! woo!*


----------



## Smiley.Socks

disney100666 said:


> It's been a while.
> Since my absence of posting I got a new camera!


You're really pretty!
And I love your camera!


Spongeblair said:


> *Uppppppdateeee
> 
> Only cause the last pic was tiny (N)*


Very cute. 


CrazyChik said:


> Your rugby team are a mess ;D
> No problem, any time



Sorry, have to agree with Haz there.


Spongeblair said:


> *Haha I don't watch rugby or get involved in any way so not bothered lol
> 
> I'm moving outta here anyway to Florida! woo!*



You don't like rugby?!
-faints-


----------



## CrazyChik

Spongeblair said:


> *Haha I don't watch rugby or get involved in any way so not bothered lol
> 
> I'm moving outta here anyway to Florida! woo!*



You... you... don't watch RUGBY?
Oh-em-gee what a loser xD
Dude rugby (bar horse-riding) is the greatest sport ever!

Really?


----------



## Spongeblair

CrazyChik said:


> You... you... don't watch RUGBY?
> Oh-em-gee what a loser xD
> Dude rugby (bar horse-riding) is the greatest sport ever!
> 
> Really?



*Nope I don't I'm not into sport that much tbh XD*


----------



## Spongeblair

Smiley.Socks said:


> You're really pretty!
> And I love your camera!
> 
> Very cute.
> 
> 
> Sorry, have to agree with Haz there.
> 
> 
> You don't like rugby?!
> -faints-



*Thanks! 

nope never watched a game tbh, never watched any sports games at all*


----------



## CrazyChik

Spongeblair said:


> *Nope I don't I'm not into sport that much tbh XD*



And you call yourself a male *shakes head*


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Spongeblair said:


> *Thanks!
> 
> nope never watched a game tbh, never watched any sports games at all*




You poor, poor child.
xD


----------



## andy.b

Spongeblair said:


> *Thanks!
> 
> nope never watched a game tbh, never watched any sports games at all*



Wt*?


----------



## disney100666

Smiley.Socks said:


> You're really pretty!
> And I love your camera!



Thank you !!


----------



## Sparx




----------



## imabrat

great pics shelby.
matt reminds me of a darker featured chad michael murray.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

heres my most recent pic from when i was at Alton Towers Resort in the UK (a themepark no more than 20 minutes drive from me)


----------



## Sparx

imabrat said:


> great pics shelby.
> matt reminds me of a darker featured chad michael murray.



wow, i'd never htought of that before, but he really really does.


----------



## Spongeblair

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> heres my most recent pic from when i was at Alton Towers Resort in the UK (a themepark no more than 20 minutes drive from me)



*I'm going there in the Summer!*


----------



## minniemouse440044

wrong person hehe


----------



## petey's sweetie

Spongeblair said:


> *Uppppppdateeee
> 
> Only cause the last pic was tiny (N)*



cutie!


----------



## DramaQueen

Love those pics shelby! Looks like you had sooo much fun!! Hope to see more pics!
Love the huge mouth open smile. So cuuute!!


----------



## Spongeblair

petey's sweetie said:


> cutie!



*haha thankssss *


----------



## petey's sweetie

Spongeblair said:


> *haha thankssss *



no problemo.

why you writin in blue all the time?


----------



## Spongeblair

petey's sweetie said:


> no problemo.
> 
> why you writin in blue all the time?


*
I always write in blue *


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Sparx said:


>


Very pretty Shelby!
I love your hair, and you and Matt look like you had a blast!


Tranceptor2K9 said:


> heres my most recent pic from when i was at Alton Towers Resort in the UK (a themepark no more than 20 minutes drive from me)


Very handsome Jack!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Everyone is gorgeous 



Reposts (my faves) :


----------



## imabrat

Sparx said:


> wow, i'd never htought of that before, but he really really does.



yeah i just noticed it actually. it's prominent in the foosball picture and with the ITTBAB glasses.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Spongeblair said:


> *Uppppppdateeee
> 
> Only cause the last pic was tiny (N)*



your so cute


----------



## cindys_castle2011

XD I love this picture; I have no idea why.





so much taller than me. i was standing on his feet there.
I'm 5'4, he's 6'2 :X





MILLY<3





not to sure how I feel about this one . . . . .


----------



## Spongeblair

minniemouse440044 said:


> your so cute



*Thanks *


----------



## PAdisney1995

disney100666 said:


> It's been a while.
> Since my absence of posting I got a new camera!


 Your very pretty!!!


Spongeblair said:


> *Uppppppdateeee
> 
> Only cause the last pic was tiny (N)*


 I love the black and white.


Sparx said:


>


Very nice pictures. Cool hair!!



Tranceptor2K9 said:


> heres my most recent pic from when i was at Alton Towers Resort in the UK (a themepark no more than 20 minutes drive from me)


Handsome Jack!!



wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Everyone is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Reposts (my faves) :


 Nice.  



cindys_castle2011 said:


> XD I love this picture; I have no idea why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much taller than me. i was standing on his feet there.
> I'm 5'4, he's 6'2 :X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MILLY<3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to sure how I feel about this one . . . . .


 Very pretty.


----------



## disney100666

PAdisney1995 said:


> Your very pretty!!!



Thank you!! =)


----------



## minniemouse440044

my awesome purple lacrosse sweatpants 
this is taken today haha


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

minniemouse440044 said:


> my awesome purple lacrosse sweatpants
> this is taken today haha



Sweet pants!
And very pretty Rachel


----------



## minniemouse440044

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Sweet pants!
> And very pretty Rachel



thanks nicole! ily!


----------



## Tora Millypoops

great pictures everyone!!!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Tora Millypoops said:


> great pictures everyone!!!



Gorgeous as always Victoria 
Write to you soon


----------



## Pearls

i bleached my underlayer 
also, i make very attractive faces.


----------



## DramaQueen

Pearls said:


> i bleached my underlayer
> also, i make very attractive faces.



ooooh i really LOVE that hair paula!!!!!!!!!
and that top pic is actually extremely adorable!!


----------



## Pearls

haha, thank ya girlie!


----------



## Princess victoria

Spongeblair said:


> *Uppppppdateeee
> 
> Only cause the last pic was tiny (N)*



Woah.....You look ALOT like my friend from school. xD


----------



## CrazySteph

Sparx said:


>



I LOVE these Shelby! where is the first 2 taken at? oh I just love Disney Pictures with a passion! you looked like you had so much fun!


----------



## Spongeblair

Princess victoria said:


> Woah.....You look ALOT like my friend from school. xD


*
Is thatgood or bad? lol*


----------



## diva122094

newest picture of me.


----------



## minniemouse440044

diva122094 said:


> newest picture of me.



dayumm alex!
your so pretty!


----------



## metsluva57

diva122094 said:


> newest picture of me.



alex!! your sooo prettttty [:
and i love love love love love your scarf!! [:


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> my awesome purple lacrosse sweatpants
> this is taken today haha


dear rachel;
you are the coolest kid in town.
end of story.
-katie

p.s.




Pearls said:


> i bleached my underlayer
> also, i make very attractive faces.


 your hair looks soooo good!
& your faces just make it better (;
hahahaha


diva122094 said:


> newest picture of me.


 i lovelovelovelovelovelovelove your scarff!
i have a scarf obsessionn 
i looooooooooovee yours
like oohemgee


----------



## life of the party

oh yes.
your jealous (;

*nnoo lifeeeeee*


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> oh yes.
> your jealous (;
> 
> *nnoo lifeeeeee*



Lmfao loveee it! 

This reminds me of yesterday in my 5th hour. lol  Me and my friend Chelsie were going around the classroom and telling all the guys that they had nice butts. hahah


----------



## Princess victoria

Spongeblair said:


> *
> Is thatgood or bad? lol*



It's good. :]
don't worry.


----------



## Cinderelli16

Me and my mommy at the Red Wings game on Thursday night.


----------



## life of the party

Cinderelli16 said:


> Me and my mommy at the Red Wings game on Thursday night.


 you look alot alike!
i never noticed that beforee!


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> you look alot alike!
> i never noticed that beforee!



Ahaha we were discussing that yesterday. lol
We use to look nothing alike when I was younger, but now we do.
She was talking about how we both have the same shaped head, and chin. hahah


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> oh yes.
> your jealous (;
> 
> *nnoo lifeeeeee*


there donkies arent as nice as mine...lol


----------



## minnie_2006

Hey!

I've never posted a pic of myself on DIS but I thought now was the time to reveal myself! Ekk...here I go...check out the links! The first one is me with an extremely good friend . Then the second one is me and a friend at Disney. And then finally me at prom with a friend . Photo comments appreciated! FONT]
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1803758&l=8d808fe55b&id=671908899
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2222249&l=1032eea6c9&id=671908899
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=996945&l=f5eb21589a&id=671908899


----------



## bouncytigger22

minnie_2006 said:


> Hey!
> 
> I've never posted a pic of myself on DIS but I thought now was the time to reveal myself! Ekk...here I go...check out the links! The first one is me with an extremely good friend . Then the second one is me and a friend at Disney. And then finally me at prom with a friend . Photo comments appreciated! FONT]
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1803758&l=8d808fe55b&id=671908899
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2222249&l=1032eea6c9&id=671908899
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=996945&l=f5eb21589a&id=671908899




You're so pretty!
I love your prom dress!


----------



## Cinderelli16

minnie_2006 said:


> Hey!
> 
> I've never posted a pic of myself on DIS but I thought now was the time to reveal myself! Ekk...here I go...check out the links! The first one is me with an extremely good friend . Then the second one is me and a friend at Disney. And then finally me at prom with a friend . Photo comments appreciated! FONT]
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1803758&l=8d808fe55b&id=671908899
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2222249&l=1032eea6c9&id=671908899
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=996945&l=f5eb21589a&id=671908899



You're really pretty! 
And I love your dress, it's gorgeous


----------



## life of the party

KidGoofy said:


> there donkies arent as nice as mine...lol


thats not fair, i dont think anyone's donkey can compare to yours 
hahaha



minnie_2006 said:


> Hey!
> 
> I've never posted a pic of myself on DIS but I thought now was the time to reveal myself! Ekk...here I go...check out the links! The first one is me with an extremely good friend . Then the second one is me and a friend at Disney. And then finally me at prom with a friend . Photo comments appreciated! FONT]
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1803758&l=8d808fe55b&id=671908899
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2222249&l=1032eea6c9&id=671908899
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=996945&l=f5eb21589a&id=671908899


 super pretty!
but like WOW you look EXACTLY like this girl i know!
its so wierd like wowoowow exact same person hahaa


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> *dear rachel;
> you are the coolest kid in town.
> end of story.
> -katie
> 
> p.s.*
> 
> 
> 
> your hair looks soooo good!
> & your faces just make it better (;
> hahahaha
> 
> i lovelovelovelovelovelovelove your scarff!
> i have a scarf obsessionn
> i looooooooooovee yours
> like oohemgee



thanks! i guess i am sorta cool!
iloveyoukatiemarryme?!
haha



life of the party said:


> oh yes.
> your jealous (;
> 
> *nnoo lifeeeeee*



girl, THEY GOT A BADONKADONK!



Cinderelli16 said:


> Me and my mommy at the Red Wings game on Thursday night.




pretty pretty kayla!


----------



## PurpleDucky




----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


>


Can you make me any more jealous!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> Can you make me any more jealous!!!!!!!!! lol



you could have gone creepier XD


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> you could have gone creepier XD


IDK...this was kind of a 1 on a scale of 1 to 10 but my other choices were off the charts...lol


----------



## disneychick2721




----------



## Cinderelli16

disneychick2721 said:


>



Wow so so SO pretty!


----------



## disneychick2721

Cinderelli16 said:


> Wow so so SO pretty!



thanks. 
and so are you !


----------



## Cinderelli16

disneychick2721 said:


> thanks.
> and so are you !



No problem.
Thank you


----------



## Spongeblair

PurpleDucky said:


>



*Duck-eh! You remind me of someone but idk who nice pic btw 

hmm...*


----------



## DramaQueen

that's my & my mommy waaaaaiting forever at the boarder to get back into Canada! 






you guys have the best photobooths in America!!! only 3$ for 2 DIGITAL strips....it's 5$ here for that...or 4$ for one non-digital strip. rip-off! 
(i looked REALLY dumb in the first pic so i edited my face out XD)
thats my sisters BF, my sister, my best friend & I


----------



## Cinderelli16

DramaQueen said:


> that's my & my mommy waaaaaiting forever at the boarder to get back into Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys have the best photobooths in America!!! only 3$ for 2 DIGITAL strips....it's 5$ here for that...or 4$ for one non-digital strip. rip-off!
> (i looked REALLY dumb in the first pic so i edited my face out XD)
> thats my sisters BF, my sister, my best friend & I



Ahhhh I love it! 

Where did you go?


----------



## DramaQueen

Cinderelli16 said:


> Ahhhh I love it!
> 
> Where did you go?



I'm not EXACTLY sure....somewhere in Western NY, in the Buffalo-ish area, but I know it wasn't exactly Buffalo haha

We went to the grocery store as well as the mall and you guys have the CRAZZZZIEST things!!! Pankcakes & Sausages on a STICK! ahah and like 8,000 different types of eggos and sooo many different kinds of pop! (BLUE MOUNTAIN DEW?!) It's insane! I'm pretty jealous I must say hehehe.


----------



## Cinderelli16

DramaQueen said:


> I'm not EXACTLY sure....somewhere in Western NY, in the Buffalo-ish area, but I know it wasn't exactly Buffalo haha
> 
> We went to the grocery store as well as the mall and you guys have the CRAZZZZIEST things!!! Pankcakes & Sausages on a STICK! ahah and like 8,000 different types of eggos and sooo many different kinds of pop! (BLUE MOUNTAIN DEW?!) It's insane! I'm pretty jealous I must say hehehe.



Ahahah! I know, we're pretty crazy. lol
Omggg you say pop too?! You're my new best friend. hahah


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

lol we say pop ;D


----------



## Cinderelli16

Disney Princess Elli said:


> lol we say pop ;D



Really?! You're my other best friend! lol


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Cinderelli16 said:


> Really?! You're my other best friend! lol


yeah. 
no-one over here says soda or anything.
it's always pop or like soft-drink or something.
but i say pop :]


----------



## Emzie

This me and my best budds at Indiee which is the best night club in the world. Left to right: Issiee, Me, Gracee (my bestest) and Kalay.





Here's another one of me and Bex. I was seriously high.


----------



## DramaQueen

Cinderelli16 said:


> Ahahah! I know, we're pretty crazy. lol
> Omggg you say pop too?! You're my new best friend. hahah



LOL ya you guys usually say Soda eh? 
It's so strange. The waitress @ the cheesecake factory was like "you want another Soda?" it caught me off guard a bit hehe
Also, you guys don't say washroom, you say restroom instead. 
hehe.


----------



## Cinderelli16

DramaQueen said:


> LOL ya you guys usually say Soda eh?
> It's so strange. The waitress @ the cheesecake factory was like "you want another Soda?" it caught me off guard a bit hehe
> Also, you guys don't say washroom, you say restroom instead.
> hehe.



Ahahah I always say pop, I can't bring myself to say soda. lol
I didn't know you guys said washroom, but yep we say restroom. hahah


----------



## Cinderelli16

Emzie said:


> This me and my best budds at Indiee which is the best night club in the world. Left to right: Issiee, Me, Gracee (my bestest) and Kalay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another one of me and Bex. I was seriously high.



Looks like fun!
Really pretty!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

DramaQueen said:


> LOL ya you guys usually say Soda eh?
> It's so strange. The waitress @ the cheesecake factory was like "you want another Soda?" it caught me off guard a bit hehe
> Also, you guys don't say washroom, you say restroom instead.
> hehe.


we say bathroom or toilet lol.


----------



## Spongeblair

Disney Princess Elli said:


> we say bathroom or toilet lol.



*yup and we say fizzy juice *


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Spongeblair said:


> *yup and we say fizzy juice *


lol yeah 
like for cherryade and stuff


----------



## Princess victoria

Re-post.
it's like my favorite picture xD




that's a newer one.




and another newer one. :]
Excuse the Bathroom.


----------



## disneychick2721

Princess victoria said:


> Re-post.
> it's like my favorite picture xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a newer one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another newer one. :]
> Excuse the Bathroom.



victoria is gorgeous.


----------



## KidGoofy

DramaQueen said:


> that's my & my mommy waaaaaiting forever at the boarder to get back into Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys have the best photobooths in America!!! only 3$ for 2 DIGITAL strips....it's 5$ here for that...or 4$ for one non-digital strip. rip-off!
> (i looked REALLY dumb in the first pic so i edited my face out XD)
> thats my sisters BF, my sister, my best friend & I



Very pretty and you seem like you have a lot of fun all the time.



Emzie said:


> This me and my best budds at Indiee which is the best night club in the world. Left to right: Issiee, Me, Gracee (my bestest) and Kalay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another one of me and Bex. I was seriously high.



Extemely Pretty


----------



## saratogadreamin09

pics I took today


wearing my princess shirt in this one






yes, my arms are VERY white


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> Re-post.
> it's like my favorite picture xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a newer one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another newer one. :]
> Excuse the Bathroom.



Girl, you are just too gorgeous!


----------



## ♥Ariel♥

keegro94 said:


>



your cute


----------



## ♥Ariel♥

PigletGurl said:


> Gorgeous, Amanda! XD
> 
> here is me _trying_ to look cool XD
> i just took this one like 5 mins ago...



you are soooo pretty


----------



## diva122094

minniemouse440044 said:


> dayumm alex!
> your so pretty!


awh, thanks. 


metsluva57 said:


> alex!! your sooo prettttty [:
> and i love love love love love your scarf!! [:


thanks kelly. your pretty to! email to! 


life of the party said:


> dear rachel;
> you are the coolest kid in town.
> end of story.
> -katie
> 
> p.s.
> 
> 
> 
> your hair looks soooo good!
> & your faces just make it better (;
> hahahaha
> 
> i lovelovelovelovelovelovelove your scarff!
> i have a scarf obsessionn
> i looooooooooovee yours
> like oohemgee


aha, thanks. i love it to. 


life of the party said:


> oh yes.
> your jealous (;
> 
> *nnoo lifeeeeee*


i think i am in love with this picture!


----------



## Pearls

imma g, imma g


----------



## Cinderelli16

Pearls said:


> imma g, imma g



Ahhh I love it!
So pretty!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Princess victoria said:


> Re-post.
> it's like my favorite picture xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a newer one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another newer one. :]
> Excuse the Bathroom.





Pearls said:


> imma g, imma g



WOW!!! beautiful girls!!!!


----------



## bananda

new hair cut. and colour. these pics dont do justice to the purple-ness. also, its kinda more of a reddish purple now


----------



## Princess victoria

thanks kara and sophie and tranceptor (sorry...I don't think I know your name)


----------



## cindys_castle2011

everyone is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## metsluva57

Today's the first mets regular season game!! I just took these a few minutes ago-









im weird, i know [:
haha


----------



## Emzie

Danceee showwww. 
We recently done a dancee show at our school. It was hillarious. 
Me and Beccaaa. 




The cool pose thingg...




Ryann's attempt 




Beccaaa.


----------



## M.I.C.

words cannot describe how much I hate the Mets


----------



## KidGoofy

Emzie said:


> Danceee showwww.
> We recently done a dancee show at our school. It was hillarious.
> Me and Beccaaa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cool pose thingg...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryann's attempt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beccaaa.



Extremely pretty an that pose looks like it hurts with the persons heel going into their back



M.I.C. said:


> words cannot describe how much I hate the Mets



Let me guess...Red Sox fan? If so one word, or actually name, *Buckner!!!!!!!!*



metsluva57 said:


> Today's the first mets regular season game!! I just took these a few minutes ago-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im weird, i know [:
> haha



Very cute...the Mets fitted is straight up Gangsta!!!!! lol


----------



## PAdisney1995

Everyone looks great!!!

Me at Sonic


----------



## cindys_castle2011

such pretty dis'ers


----------



## M.I.C.

negative @ being a red sox fan, I hate the red sox. I'm a Braves fan


----------



## saratogadreamin09

KidGoofy said:


> Let me guess...Red Sox fan? If so one word, or actually name, *Buckner!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> lol



how did you get red sox fan from hating the mets???? I would guess Phillie fan, or Braves fan, or yankees fan, or nationals fan or marlin fan before red sox fan


----------



## M.I.C.

He got it from my location lol, common misconception....


----------



## saratogadreamin09

M.I.C. said:


> He got it from my location lol, common misconception....




cute pic


----------



## Axel

We had a Movie Day on Sunday. So, here's me (far right) and three of my best friends in the world.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

M.I.C. said:


> negative @ being a red sox fan, I hate the red sox. I'm a Braves fan



Yay! Another Braves fan!!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

M.I.C. said:


> He got it from my location lol, common misconception....



You look so much like this guy I use to have a crush on!
XD


----------



## ginnygirl102

All the Disers on here are amazingly hott!!!!






This was taken I think....2 and a half weeks ago....


----------



## saratogadreamin09

wearing my princess shirt in this one 






yes, my arms are VERY white


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Me and my friend Brooke at this indoor waterpark place we went on Saturday. It's kinda scary how much we look alike in this picture. Except I have blue eyes and she has brown. I'm on the left. Even though its really bright, I love this picture for some reason :]


----------



## saratogadreamin09

PosessedEeyore said:


> Me and my friend Brooke at this indoor waterpark place we went on Saturday. It's kinda scary how much we look alike in this picture. I'm on the left. Even though its really bright, I love this picture for some reason :]




it looks like the same person LOL


----------



## PosessedEeyore

saratogadreamin09 said:


> it looks like the same person LOL



lol, it kinda does... lol.


----------



## KidGoofy

saratogadreamin09 said:


> how did you get red sox fan from hating the mets???? I would guess Phillie fan, or Braves fan, or yankees fan, or nationals fan or marlin fan before red sox fan



From where he lived...and there is a big dislike between New England teams and New York Teams...the Red Sox and Mets isnt as big as the Red Sox and Yankees. And its because of the, I think '86 World Series, Buckner missed ground ball that let the Mets win in the final game and the curse stay alive.


----------



## metsluva57

KidGoofy said:


> Extremely pretty an that pose looks like it hurts with the persons heel going into their back
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess...Red Sox fan? If so one word, or actually name, *Buckner!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Very cute...the Mets fitted is straight up Gangsta!!!!! lol*



haha thanks [:
ohh yeah, im just sooo gangstaa
lol


----------



## life of the party

PosessedEeyore said:


> Me and my friend Brooke at this indoor waterpark place we went on Saturday. It's kinda scary how much we look alike in this picture. Except I have blue eyes and she has brown. I'm on the left. Even though its really bright, I love this picture for some reason :]


 this is a really cute picturee!

your both REALLY pretty!

at first i thought you edited it so it was two pictures of you xD


metsluva57 said:


> Today's the first mets regular season game!! I just took these a few minutes ago-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im weird, i know [:
> haha


 cute!
how'd the mets do?

phillies opening day= phail


Emzie said:


> Danceee showwww.
> We recently done a dancee show at our school. It was hillarious.
> Me and Beccaaa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cool pose thingg...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryann's attempt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beccaaa.


 super pretty!

& that pose looks like fun 


PAdisney1995 said:


> Everyone looks great!!!
> 
> Me at Sonic


 this is a really cute picturee!



cindys_castle2011 said:


> such pretty dis'ers


 twilight poster!


your oh so pretty 

the second picture is adorable!


M.I.C. said:


> He got it from my location lol, common misconception....


 mwahaha!
your hand thing totaly got cut out >


(;

haha cutee pic 


Axel said:


> We had a Movie Day on Sunday. So, here's me (far right) and three of my best friends in the world.


 that is suchh a cute pic

i feeel the loooovee


ginnygirl102 said:


> All the Disers on here are amazingly hott!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken I think....2 and a half weeks ago....


 your hair looks so good!

you look likaaa g! (; ahaha


saratogadreamin09 said:


> wearing my princess shirt in this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, my arms are VERY white


im in love with your eyes!


----------



## life of the party

haiir cut 


















(i do the hand thing waay better.)


----------



## disneychick2721

life of the party said:


> haiir cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i do the hand thing waay better.)



My dis crush is gorgeous.


----------



## metsluva57

life of the party said:


> this is a really cute picturee!
> 
> your both REALLY pretty!
> 
> at first i thought you edited it so it was two pictures of you xD
> 
> * cute!
> how'd the mets do?
> 
> phillies opening day= phail*
> 
> super pretty!
> 
> & that pose looks like fun
> 
> this is a really cute picturee!
> 
> 
> twilight poster!
> 
> 
> your oh so pretty
> 
> the second picture is adorable!
> 
> mwahaha!
> your hand thing totaly got cut out >
> 
> 
> (;
> 
> haha cutee pic
> 
> that is suchh a cute pic
> 
> i feeel the loooovee
> 
> your hair looks so good!
> 
> you look likaaa g! (; ahaha
> 
> im in love with your eyes!



thanks!
they did reallyy good and they wonnnn


----------



## metsluva57

life of the party said:


> haiir cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i do the hand thing waay better.)



Really pretty [:
You look exactly the same as my next door neighbor with the hair cut!!


----------



## princesskelz

im too lazy to go and post comments about are beautiful looking DISers. you all know you are beautiful!

have not posted in a wile.

my friend Scott says this one looks like him xD 





repost


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

life of the party said:


> haiir cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i do the hand thing waay better.)



WOW!....thats all i can say 

lol you look really pretty Katie


----------



## lalalie

everyone is very gawwwjus. =)


----------



## KidGoofy

lalalie said:


> everyone is very gawwwjus. =)


very pretty...even though its black and white your eyes look awesome


----------



## imabrat

Very pretty everyone, and the guys are handsome. Katie, I rllyrllyrlly love your hair cut.

This photo isn't really about my looks. I just wanted to show off:
- my painted walls! woot woot!
- I _finally_ got a full length mirror.
- and of course, my moms disney sweater that I'm wearing.
Yes, my hair is that curly naturally. I haven't done anything to it but wash it and pin my bangs back - I swear.


----------



## StitchfansJr

life of the party said:


> haiir cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i do the hand thing waay better.)


Kaytee, you need to learn how to turn on a light. xD It's so dark I can barely see your face.


----------



## PurpleDucky

StitchfansJr said:


> Kaytee, you need to learn how to turn on a light. xD It's so dark I can barely see your face.



her webcam just sucks major. lol


----------



## scrub05

*You guys are all Beautiful and Handsome. Here are some pictures of me. I am not sure if you guys remember me 'cause I havent been on in forever. But I'm Katie.*


----------



## scrub05

cindys_castle2011 said:


> such pretty dis'ers



*Aw K-awesome you are soooooo pretty and you guys are so cute. *


----------



## saratogadreamin09

scrub05 said:


> *You guys are all Beautiful and Handsome. Here are some pictures of me. I am not sure if you guys remember me 'cause I havent been on in forever. But I'm Katie.*



very pretty


----------



## scrub05

saratogadreamin09 said:


> very pretty



*Thank you *


----------



## LizSwann32

heyyy haven't been on for a while here are some pics of me  sorry the last one so  big :/






<<<<thats from my fall comedy at my school I played a belly dancer from brooklyn haha





<<This is from a professional production on "High School Musical 2" that I played Gabriella in 





<<<and this is from my high school show it was set in the 1920s 





<<<<and here's a pic of me as well me! and with mickey! haha


----------



## baby<3

LizSwann32 said:


> heyyy haven't been on for a while here are some pics of me  sorry the last one so  big :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<<thats from my fall comedy at my school I played a belly dancer from brooklyn haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<This is from a professional production on "High School Musical 2" that I played Gabriella in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<and this is from my high school show it was set in the 1920s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<<and here's a pic of me as well me! and with mickey! haha



Was your 1920s show Thoroughly Modern Millie?!


----------



## CrazyChik

Yesterday was my dad's 52nd birthday. 








Today is the day that my local riding club opens up it's fields to the members












(I forgot his boots and had to stick to the smaller jumps for safety reasons)


----------



## LizSwann32

baby<3 said:


> Was your 1920s show Thoroughly Modern Millie?!



no, it was "The Boy Friend" and I had the lead!  and its funny you say Millie because I'm doing that show in theater camp this summer!


----------



## StitchfansJr

PurpleDucky said:


> her webcam just sucks major. lol


hahaha, I see. XD


----------



## DramaQueen

LizSwann32 said:


> heyyy haven't been on for a while here are some pics of me  sorry the last one so  big :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<<thats from my fall comedy at my school I played a belly dancer from brooklyn haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<This is from a professional production on "High School Musical 2" that I played Gabriella in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<and this is from my high school show it was set in the 1920s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<<and here's a pic of me as well me! and with mickey! haha



hey long time no see around the boards!
i feel like you look a lot different from the last time you posted a pic--but that might just be me hehe.
i'm so jealous that you got to play gabriella!!! i wish i could sing!!

everyone's pics are epically gorgeous as usualy
and katie, i looove your haircut!!

anyways, here i am;


----------



## shellybellypolo

imabrat said:


> Very pretty everyone, and the guys are handsome. Katie, I rllyrllyrlly love your hair cut.
> 
> This photo isn't really about my looks. I just wanted to show off:
> - my painted walls! woot woot!
> - I _finally_ got a full length mirror.
> - and of course, my moms disney sweater that I'm wearing.
> Yes, my hair is that curly naturally. I haven't done anything to it but wash it and pin my bangs back - I swear.


 
your hair (and you) is so pretty. i love it. and i see the quickfire! have you heard about the recall on those suckers? apparently they're breaking easily and we're being offered a replacement phone for no charge. we get to pick from 3 phones.

but anyways, here's the modern day me:




cropped my friends out of the picture. prolly not my best picture, but i kinda like it. this was on sunday.


----------



## saratogadreamin09

DramaQueen said:


> hey long time no see around the boards!
> i feel like you look a lot different from the last time you posted a pic--but that might just be me hehe.
> i'm so jealous that you got to play gabriella!!! i wish i could sing!!
> 
> everyone's pics are epically gorgeous as usualy
> and katie, i looove your haircut!!
> 
> anyways, here i am;



pretty


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

shellybellypolo said:


> your hair (and you) is so pretty. i love it. and i see the quickfire! have you heard about the recall on those suckers? apparently they're breaking easily and we're being offered a replacement phone for no charge. we get to pick from 3 phones.
> 
> but anyways, here's the modern day me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cropped my friends out of the picture. prolly not my best picture, but i kinda like it. this was on sunday.



You're very pretty


----------



## LizSwann32

DramaQueen said:


> hey long time no see around the boards!
> i feel like you look a lot different from the last time you posted a pic--but that might just be me hehe.



haha yeah i haven't been on in what feels like forever! and wow i didn't think i would be remembered <3 and yeah i think i've changed a lot so it's not just you haha


----------



## disneychick2721

Repost.


----------



## PAdisney1995

Everyone looks great!!!!

My first time in black and white!!!!


----------



## crazytp93

metsluva57 said:


> Today's the first mets regular season game!! I just took these a few minutes ago-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im weird, i know [:
> haha



Amazing.

lol.

Its good to know someone is equally obsessed with the Mets like me.


----------



## life of the party

disneychick2721 said:


> My dis crush is gorgeous.


 hahaha, thanks!
ily crushh!



metsluva57 said:


> Really pretty [:
> You look exactly the same as my next door neighbor with the hair cut!!


  thankss 

oh my,  i bet your neighbor is smokinn hot! (;


Tranceptor2K9 said:


> WOW!....thats all i can say
> 
> lol you look really pretty Katie


 aww thanks 


StitchfansJr said:


> Kaytee, you need to learn how to turn on a light. xD It's so dark I can barely see your face.


xD it was latee i didnt wanna turn all the lights on
& my webcam makes things very dark :/ 



PurpleDucky said:


> her webcam just sucks major. lol


 you know what?!
IM SICK OF YOUR SASS!



DramaQueen said:


> hey long time no see around the boards!
> i feel like you look a lot different from the last time you posted a pic--but that might just be me hehe.
> i'm so jealous that you got to play gabriella!!! i wish i could sing!!
> 
> everyone's pics are epically gorgeous as usualy
> *and katie, i looove your haircut!!*
> 
> anyways, here i am;


  thanks!


super cute pic!


----------



## StitchfansJr

disneychick2721 said:


> Repost.


AWWWWWWWw. Kara is so pretty!


----------



## life of the party

princesskelz said:


> im too lazy to go and post comments about are beautiful looking DISers. you all know you are beautiful!
> 
> have not posted in a wile.
> 
> my friend Scott says this one looks like him xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repost


 lovin the glasses & dress! 


lalalie said:


> everyone is very gawwwjus. =)


 you are really really pretty!
this picture is super cute!


imabrat said:


> Very pretty everyone, and the guys are handsome. Katie, I rllyrllyrlly love your hair cut.
> 
> This photo isn't really about my looks. I just wanted to show off:
> - my painted walls! woot woot!
> - I _finally_ got a full length mirror.
> - and of course, my moms disney sweater that I'm wearing.
> Yes, my hair is that curly naturally. I haven't done anything to it but wash it and pin my bangs back - I swear.


 thanks sonya!

and your walls, mirror, sweatshirt, & hair are great xD
no but really, you look cute & you hair is awesome!


scrub05 said:


> *You guys are all Beautiful and Handsome. Here are some pictures of me. I am not sure if you guys remember me 'cause I havent been on in forever. But I'm Katie.*


 really cute pictures!



LizSwann32 said:


> heyyy haven't been on for a while here are some pics of me  sorry the last one so big :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<<thats from my fall comedy at my school I played a belly dancer from brooklyn haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<This is from a professional production on "High School Musical 2" that I played Gabriella in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<and this is from my high school show it was set in the 1920s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<<and here's a pic of me as well me! and with mickey! haha


 i remember you 
i remember when you posted the thread saying you got the lead in HSM!

super pretty pics & congrats on getting so many leads in those plays!



CrazyChik said:


> Yesterday was my dad's 52nd birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the day that my local riding club opens up it's fields to the members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I forgot his boots and had to stick to the smaller jumps for safety reasons)


really pretty!
& wow! your horse is beautiful and you seem like a really good rider 



shellybellypolo said:


> your hair (and you) is so pretty. i love it. and i see the quickfire! have you heard about the recall on those suckers? apparently they're breaking easily and we're being offered a replacement phone for no charge. we get to pick from 3 phones.
> 
> but anyways, here's the modern day me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cropped my friends out of the picture. prolly not my best picture, but i kinda like it. this was on sunday.


 super pretty!



disneychick2721 said:


> Repost.


 my dis crush is such a hottieee
with awesome hats 


PAdisney1995 said:


> Everyone looks great!!!!
> 
> My first time in black and white!!!!


 aww, your dog is adorable!
super cuteee!


----------



## disneychick2721

StitchfansJr said:


> AWWWWWWWw. Kara is so pretty!



thanks. 



life of the party said:


> lovin the glasses & dress!
> 
> you are really really pretty!
> this picture is super cute!
> 
> thanks sonya!
> 
> and your walls, mirror, sweatshirt, & hair are great xD
> no but really, you look cute & you hair is awesome!
> 
> really cute pictures!
> 
> 
> i remember you
> i remember when you posted the thread saying you got the lead in HSM!
> 
> super pretty pics & congrats on getting so many leads in those plays!
> 
> 
> really pretty!
> & wow! your horse is beautiful and you seem like a really good rider
> 
> 
> super pretty!
> 
> 
> *my dis crush is such a hottieee
> with awesome hats *
> 
> aww, your dog is adorable!
> super cuteee!



thank you my dis crush.


----------



## life of the party

before




after


----------



## KidGoofy

was that last night when you woke me up but i was too lazy to pick up my phone? lol....jerk.jk


----------



## life of the party

KidGoofy said:


> was that last night when you woke me up but i was too lazy to pick up my phone? lol....jerk.jk


 
hahaa yess 

i really wanted to wake you up, but then you didnt D:


----------



## disneychick2721

life of the party said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after



aw my dis crush seems like lots of fun.
xP


----------



## metsluva57

crazytp93 said:


> Amazing.
> 
> lol.
> 
> Its good to know someone is equally obsessed with the Mets like me.



thanks [:
haha..my life is all about mets once spring training starts


----------



## Mandy91

disneychick2721 said:


> Repost.



Kara get out of here you're way too gorgeous.


----------



## CrazyChik

life of the party said:


> really pretty!
> & wow! your horse is beautiful and you seem like a really good rider



Thanks.
And yeh my horse is awesome xD


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

life of the party said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after



hahahah so cute and funny
Katie you are such a random girl
both looking pretty though


----------



## disneychick2721

Mandy91 said:


> Kara get out of here you're way too gorgeous.



hehe thank you best friend.


----------



## bouncytigger22

Me and My friend Taylor. I'm on the right. 
This was after homecoming, so that's why I look soooo disgusting!





Bestiessss 





OMG! I look like I'm constapated or however you spell it! Haha.
These were at TGI Friday's at like midnight!


----------



## saratogadreamin09

bouncytigger22 said:


> Me and My friend Taylor. I'm on the right.
> This was after homecoming, so that's why I look soooo disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bestiessss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I look like I'm constapated or however you spell it! Haha.
> These were at TGI Friday's at like midnight!



pretty, I love that dress


BTW, you look like you could be 18


----------



## bouncytigger22

saratogadreamin09 said:


> pretty, I love that dress
> 
> 
> BTW, you look like you could be 18



hehehe thanks!


----------



## minniemouse440044

embrace my coolness :


----------



## DramaQueen

Katie you are the coolest person ever I have concluded. haha
BouncyTigger (srry I forget your name!)--you are sooo pretty!
And Rachel looking cute as always!!


here are a couple pics....from my laaaast day of classes of my 2nd yr of uni!
my sister, our friend and i were in this room (the infamous beanbag room from my PDA vent thread) and it was deserted....so naturally....we piled up ALL the bean bags and sat on them (an took pictures on my laptop haha)





and here i am being uber excited to be dooone (except i still have 4 exams lol)




i wish you  could see my awesome amazing indiana jones leather (fake duh!) jacket better. but trust me...it's killer

all in all a pretty stellar last day of school! hehe.
the empty bean bag room was the cherry on top!


----------



## imabrat

Reeeeeeeepost. This photo isn't really about my looks. I just wanted to show off:
- my painted walls! woot woot!
- I _finally_ got a full length mirror.
- and of course, my moms disney sweater that I'm wearing.
Yes, my hair is that curly naturally. I haven't done anything to it but wash it and pin my bangs back - I swear.


----------



## DramaQueen

seeeewnyuuuuh- love that pics because a) ur gorg. b) ur hair is gorg & c) i love that sweater~


----------



## saratogadreamin09

DramaQueen said:


> Katie you are the coolest person ever I have concluded. haha
> BouncyTigger (srry I forget your name!)--you are sooo pretty!
> And Rachel looking cute as always!!
> 
> 
> here are a couple pics....from my laaaast day of classes of my 2nd yr of uni!
> my sister, our friend and i were in this room (the infamous beanbag room from my PDA vent thread) and it was deserted....so naturally....we piled up ALL the bean bags and sat on them (an took pictures on my laptop haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here i am being uber excited to be dooone (except i still have 4 exams lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish you  could see my awesome amazing indiana jones leather (fake duh!) jacket better. but trust me...it's killer
> 
> all in all a pretty stellar last day of school! hehe.
> the empty bean bag room was the cherry on top!



Once again, very pretty

I wish I could see the awesome jacket better too


----------



## StitchfansJr

I rarely ever post pictures, so I decided to post one.




It's not really my favorite.


----------



## disney100666

PAdisney1995 said:


> Everyone looks great!!!!
> 
> My first time in black and white!!!!



Do you have a shetland sheepdog!?!


----------



## disneychick2721

StitchfansJr said:


> I rarely ever post pictures, so I decided to post one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really my favorite.



allisons gorgeous. 
I love yer shirt.


----------



## BelleGirl09

me and kayla at the pep assembly






the back of my prom dress






the side of my dress


----------



## PurpleDucky

that dress is gorgeous! and it looks great on you!!


----------



## BelleGirl09

PurpleDucky said:


> that dress is gorgeous! and it looks great on you!!



thanks lol


----------



## inlalaland

disneychick2721 said:


> Repost.



Kara you're so frickin pretty!! I'm jealous. xD


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

cool pictures everyone


----------



## imabrat

Elli you're so pretty!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

imabrat said:


> Elli you're so pretty!


thanks xD


----------



## Cinderelli16

BelleGirl09 said:


> me and kayla at the pep assembly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back of my prom dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the side of my dress



You said that picture was good....***! lol

Hahaha I love that dress.


----------



## disneychick2721

BelleGirl09 said:


> me and kayla at the pep assembly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back of my prom dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the side of my dress



your dress is gorgeous !



inlalaland said:


> Kara you're so frickin pretty!! I'm jealous. xD



thanks.


----------



## BelleGirl09

disneychick2721 said:


> your dress is gorgeous !
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.




thank you


----------



## life of the party

bouncytigger22 said:


> Me and My friend Taylor. I'm on the right.
> This was after homecoming, so that's why I look soooo disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bestiessss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I look like I'm constapated or however you spell it! Haha.
> These were at TGI Friday's at like midnight!


 super cute!
i loooove your dress!


minniemouse440044 said:


> embrace my coolness :


 you are just an epic child, now arent you?



DramaQueen said:


> Katie you are the coolest person ever I have concluded. haha
> BouncyTigger (srry I forget your name!)--you are sooo pretty!
> And Rachel looking cute as always!!
> 
> 
> here are a couple pics....from my laaaast day of classes of my 2nd yr of uni!
> my sister, our friend and i were in this room (the infamous beanbag room from my PDA vent thread) and it was deserted....so naturally....we piled up ALL the bean bags and sat on them (an took pictures on my laptop haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here i am being uber excited to be dooone (except i still have 4 exams lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish you could see my awesome amazing indiana jones leather (fake duh!) jacket better. but trust me...it's killer
> 
> all in all a pretty stellar last day of school! hehe.
> the empty bean bag room was the cherry on top!


 thankss cait 

and that looks like alot of fun!

p.s. there are two of you in the first two pictures xD
is that your sister? you look exactly alike!


StitchfansJr said:


> I rarely ever post pictures, so I decided to post one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really my favorite.


 AAH!
monorail shirt!
i wanted to buy that sooo bad!


BelleGirl09 said:


> me and kayla at the pep assembly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back of my prom dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the side of my dress


 that dress is awsomee!
it looks sosososo good on you, amanda!


----------



## Pearls

i got a new camera, so i've been having lotso fun playing with it.


----------



## DramaQueen

Pearls said:


> i got a new camera, so i've been having lotso fun playing with it.



oh sheesh yo!!
gorgeousss!!! you look so fantastic in the first one, and that's a stunnninggg pic of your eye!
me want a camera like that!!!!

and katie--ya she's my sister. hehe. a lot of people think we're twins. 
but also a lot of people think we don't look alike at all. it's weird.


----------



## chandlerwolf

haven't been on in a while so here's a recent one


----------



## Cinderelli16

chandlerwolf said:


> haven't been on in a while so here's a recent one



OMG! YOU'RE ALIVE?! lol

Looking good.


----------



## telescope

Pearls said:


> i got a new camera, so i've been having lotso fun playing with it.




Very pretty paulerrrr


----------



## Sparx

minniemouse440044 said:


> embrace my coolness :



go vandy!


----------



## Sports Blondie

cheer banquet 





1920's speak-easy in historyy calss.





me and my cheer buddy at NCA


----------



## saratogadreamin09

Sports Blondie said:


> cheer banquet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1920's speak-easy in historyy calss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my cheer buddy at NCA



Pretty, I love your dres in the first one

You look a lot like Meghan from american idol


----------



## ginnygirl102

Editing is Fun


----------



## Captain Brain

Me and Allison:






Me and Allison (At prom...No, I didn't go.)


----------



## Babyjustrun

Oh Billllly!
How adoraaable.
I mean you look good as ever. Allison is just gorgey.
You guys are so cute together.
And I swear you look just like a guy I know. And she looks like this girl in my math class slightly, that Brandon thinks is Alaska from Looking For Alaska, andthat's entirely unrelated to that picture.
that makes me grin from ear to ear.


----------



## minniesBFF

Like my hat? xD


----------



## chandlerwolf

Cinderelli16 said:


> OMG! YOU'RE ALIVE?! lol
> 
> Looking good.



barely lol...SOOOO busy lately haven't had time for anything


----------



## Cinderelli16

chandlerwolf said:


> barely lol...SOOOO busy lately haven't had time for anything



Hahah, I've been pretty busy lately too with school crap.
I'm so ready for it to be over. lol


----------



## TinkRockz106

minniesBFF said:


> Like my hat? xD




Love the Hat!


----------



## life of the party

Sports Blondie said:


> cheer banquet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1920's speak-easy in historyy calss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my cheer buddy at NCA


 omg i'm so jealous of your uniform colors!
i've never seen orange, silver & blue!
i'm gold, white, and blue 
everyone has those colors!


ginnygirl102 said:


> Editing is Fun


 
cutee 


Captain Brain said:


> Me and Allison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Allison (At prom...No, I didn't go.)


aww cute billy!



minniesBFF said:


> Like my hat? xD


 OHEMGEEE
supaa chic!
xD


----------



## kc1296426

I'm more of a lurker than a poster, but here's one of meee.


----------



## life of the party

kc1296426 said:


> I'm more of a lurker than a poster, but here's one of meee.


hahha thats kind of scary xD

cute thoughh


----------



## StitchfansJr

kc1296426 said:


> I'm more of a lurker than a poster, but here's one of meee.


You have a cool camera.


----------



## kc1296426

LOL I meant lurker as in I read posts more than I post, hahaha I'm not a creeper or anything!


----------



## baby<3

kc1296426 said:


> I'm more of a lurker than a poster, but here's one of meee.



You're Cute =D


----------



## life of the party

kc1296426 said:


> LOL I meant lurker as in I read posts more than I post, hahaha I'm not a creeper or anything!


 lol i know what a lurker is haha!

i meant the face your making xD


----------



## DramaQueen

cute pics everyone!!!!

today my sister & i had some fun with my camera outside, so i picnik-ified the pics; 










ya im kind of a huge loser--but also the owner if the sickest jacket evaaaa. lolz

the ones i took of her turned out wayy better--cuz i'm a better photographer


----------



## metsluva57

two new ones [:

easter dress for church-





another one i took today being bored and playing with my new necklace [: lol (weird face...i know)


----------



## princesskelz

kc1296426 said:


> I'm more of a lurker than a poster, but here's one of meee.


 

haha i know you! your one of my Flickr contacts!
Welcome Kevin. hope you post more


----------



## PigletGurl




----------



## Pearls

DramaQueen said:


> cute pics everyone!!!!
> 
> today my sister & i had some fun with my camera outside, so i picnik-ified the pics;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya im kind of a huge loser--but also the owner if the sickest jacket evaaaa. lolz
> 
> the ones i took of her turned out wayy better--cuz i'm a better photographer



these pics are so cute!!
your jacket + boots are so fierce! wwhhhy are you so gorgeous caitlin??


----------



## Cassidy

DramaQueen said:


> cute pics everyone!!!!
> 
> today my sister & i had some fun with my camera outside, so i picnik-ified the pics;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya im kind of a huge loser--but also the owner if the sickest jacket evaaaa. lolz
> 
> the ones i took of her turned out wayy better--cuz i'm a better photographer



You're extremely photogenic. 
Pretty, too. 



metsluva57 said:


> two new ones [:
> 
> easter dress for church-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one i took today being bored and playing with my new necklace [: lol (weird face...i know)



Very pretty. 



PigletGurl said:


>



You are really pretty, and I like your shirt in the first one, it's cute.


----------



## PAdisney1995

An old one


----------



## Cassidy

i took this like an hour ago.
epic fail


----------



## princesskelz

StitchfansJr said:


> I rarely ever post pictures, so I decided to post one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really my favorite.


very pretty i <3 your shirt xD



BelleGirl09 said:


> me and kayla at the pep assembly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back of my prom dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the side of my dress


 both you and Kayla are beautiful! and i love your dress



Pearls said:


> i got a new camera, so i've been having lotso fun playing with it.


awsome! what kind of camera? your beautiful too



Sports Blondie said:


> cheer banquet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1920's speak-easy in historyy calss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my cheer buddy at NCA


 you look like one of my friends. your pretty!



ginnygirl102 said:


> Editing is Fun


cute!



Captain Brain said:


> Me and Allison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Allison (At prom...No, I didn't go.)


awwh billy! your cute.



minniesBFF said:


> Like my hat? xD


ha i love your hat. very pretty



DramaQueen said:


> cute pics everyone!!!!
> 
> today my sister & i had some fun with my camera outside, so i picnik-ified the pics;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya im kind of a huge loser--but also the owner if the sickest jacket evaaaa. lolz
> 
> the ones i took of her turned out wayy better--cuz i'm a better photographer


ever consider modeling? i think your beautiful!



metsluva57 said:


> two new ones [:
> 
> easter dress for church-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one i took today being bored and playing with my new necklace [: lol (weird face...i know)


beautiful Kelly 



PAdisney1995 said:


> An old one


 very pretty. i love your eyes.


----------



## PrincessAndie

This is me...


----------



## PAdisney1995

PrincessAndie said:


> This is me...



Very pretty Andie
I love your dress


----------



## metsluva57

Cassidy said:


> You're extremely photogenic.
> Pretty, too.
> 
> 
> *
> Very pretty. *
> 
> 
> 
> You are really pretty, and I like your shirt in the first one, it's cute.



thanks [:



princesskelz said:


> very pretty i <3 your shirt xD
> 
> 
> both you and Kayla are beautiful! and i love your dress
> 
> 
> awsome! what kind of camera? your beautiful too
> 
> 
> you look like one of my friends. your pretty!
> 
> 
> cute!
> 
> 
> awwh billy! your cute.
> 
> 
> ha i love your hat. very pretty
> 
> 
> ever consider modeling? i think your beautiful!
> 
> 
> *beautiful Kelly *
> 
> 
> very pretty. i love your eyes.



thank you [:


----------



## PrincessAndie

PAdisney1995 said:


> Very pretty Andie
> I love your dress



Thank you!


----------



## Tora Millypoops

great pictures everyone!


----------



## I'm a Divaaaaa

Pearls said:


>



You have amazing skin, holy cow!




DramaQueen said:


> cute pics everyone!!!!
> 
> today my sister & i had some fun with my camera outside, so i picnik-ified the pics;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya im kind of a huge loser--but also the owner if the sickest jacket evaaaa. lolz
> 
> the ones i took of her turned out wayy better--cuz i'm a better photographer



I think you are wayy gorgeous.



Here are some new pictures from my 20th (uh oh! am i allowed to be on this board anymore?? ) birthday.



I am obviously not happy about turning 20 lol






















And some other randoms...


----------



## StitchfansJr

Cassidy said:


> i took this like an hour ago.
> epic fail


Cassidy should smile in her pictures! 


princesskelz said:


> very pretty i <3 your shirt xD


Aww, thanks, Kelsey!


----------



## disneychick2721

Cassidy said:


> i took this like an hour ago.
> epic fail



cassidy is gorgeous.


----------



## Cassidy

StitchfansJr said:


> *Cassidy should smile in her pictures! *
> 
> Aww, thanks, Kelsey!



haha, i hate my braces so i don't really like to smile in pictures anymore.
unless you count the one below smiling. 



disneychick2721 said:


> cassidy is gorgeous.



thank you.

here is another that i took yesterday [or today..its like midnight now, lol.] 






i love this picture.
he's my best friend.


----------



## diva122094

DramaQueen said:


> cute pics everyone!!!!
> 
> today my sister & i had some fun with my camera outside, so i picnik-ified the pics;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya im kind of a huge loser--but also the owner if the sickest jacket evaaaa. lolz
> 
> the ones i took of her turned out wayy better--cuz i'm a better photographer


Wow, you are like amazingly pretty !


metsluva57 said:


> two new ones [:
> 
> easter dress for church-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one i took today being bored and playing with my new necklace [: lol (weird face...i know)


Kelly is reaaaaaaaaaaaaaly pretty!


Cassidy said:


> i took this like an hour ago.
> epic fail





Cassidy said:


> haha, i hate my braces so i don't really like to smile in pictures anymore.
> unless you count the one below smiling.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you.
> 
> here is another that i took yesterday [or today..its like midnight now, lol.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this picture.
> he's my best friend.



you are actually like the prettiest! 
i am a lot jealous !


----------



## DramaQueen

Pearls said:


> these pics are so cute!!
> your jacket + boots are so fierce! wwhhhy are you so gorgeous caitlin??



Thanksss!! I looooove my jacket so much!!  Got it from H&M! 
And my boots too actually!



Cassidy said:


> You're extremely photogenic.
> Pretty, too.



Merci Beaucoup Miss 



princesskelz said:


> ever consider modeling? i think your beautiful!



Ooooh thank you so much!!!!
I'd love to model, I'm thinking of joining an agency--for acting though. 
We'll see where that goes hehe
Thanks so much though! That's so nice of you!!



I'm a Divaaaaa said:


> Y
> I think you are wayy gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Here are some new pictures from my 20th (uh oh! am i allowed to be on this board anymore?? ) birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> I am obviously not happy about turning 20 lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some other randoms...



Thanks ladyyy!!

I think you are absolutely gorgeous as well  
I'm gonna be 20 soon too!!!! (in 21 days)
Hope they don't kick us off the TB! 



diva122094 said:


> Wow, you are like amazingly pretty !



Oh Gosh thank you so much! 


Thanks everyone
I'll have to tell my sister she's a great photographer for making me look good!! teehee


----------



## DramaQueen

Cassidy said:


> here is another that i took yesterday [or today..its like midnight now, lol.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this picture.
> he's my best friend.





oooh you are soooo cute!!! i love your hair its really pretty!


----------



## K-Shong99

this picture is really old, but whatever.
my hair isn't even that light anymore.
but i gotta show off my CARDINALS PRIDE.
lol.


----------



## Tora Millypoops

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## saratogadreamin09

K-Shong99 said:


> this picture is really old, but whatever.
> my hair isn't even that light anymore.
> but i gotta show off my CARDINALS PRIDE.
> lol.



Very pretty

You have a great smile


----------



## bouncytigger22

K-Shong99 said:


> this picture is really old, but whatever.
> my hair isn't even that light anymore.
> but i gotta show off my CARDINALS PRIDE.
> lol.



Kayla!
You are soooo pretty!


----------



## PAdisney1995

Everyone is very pretty!!!


----------



## bananda

you all look so good 





ready for a night out and being all artsy


----------



## saratogadreamin09

Great pics everyone


----------



## iloveyou_belle

Pearls said:


> i got a new camera, so i've been having lotso fun playing with it.



those are the most gorgeous eyes i have ever seen


----------



## Pearls

iloveyou_belle said:


> those are the most gorgeous eyes i have ever seen



aw, thanks!


----------



## Spongeblair

I'm a Divaaaaa said:


> You have amazing skin, holy cow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are wayy gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some new pictures from my 20th (uh oh! am i allowed to be on this board anymore?? ) birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> I am obviously not happy about turning 20 lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some other randoms...



*Wow you are cutteeee*


----------



## Spongeblair

*New!:*


----------



## saratogadreamin09




----------



## Princess victoria

Spongeblair said:


> *New!:*



very nice. :]
i like your shirt.


----------



## Princess victoria

Re-Posts.
i don't have any REALLY new ones.
theese are my newest.


----------



## Tora Millypoops

Great pics everyone!


----------



## bouncytigger22

Princess victoria said:


> Re-Posts.
> i don't have any REALLY new ones.
> theese are my newest.



you're sooo pretty!  Haha I like your glasses in the first pic!


----------



## princesskelz

K-Shong99 said:


> this picture is really old, but whatever.
> my hair isn't even that light anymore.
> but i gotta show off my CARDINALS PRIDE.
> lol.


 beautiful!


bananda said:


> you all look so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for a night out and being all artsy


very pretty



Spongeblair said:


> *New!:*


 
your cute.


saratogadreamin09 said:


>


 very pretty


Princess victoria said:


> Re-Posts.
> i don't have any REALLY new ones.
> theese are my newest.


 beautiful.









Oh HAI.


----------



## saratogadreamin09

princesskelz said:


> beautiful!
> 
> very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> your cute.
> 
> very pretty
> 
> beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh HAI.




Thank you


your pics are very pretty too I love your hat


----------



## metsluva57

new-old one [:





re-post..but now it's edited


----------



## minniemouse440044

kc1296426 said:


> I'm more of a lurker than a poster, but here's one of meee.



yesss, you are cute :]


----------



## PurpleDucky

Spongeblair said:


> *New!:*



my long lost sponge.he is so adorable!


----------



## iloveyou_belle

Pearls said:


> aw, thanks!



dude, ur officially my DIS crush


----------



## Spongeblair

princesskelz said:


> beautiful!
> 
> very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> your cute.
> 
> very pretty
> 
> beautiful.
> 
> 
> Oh HAI.





PurpleDucky said:


> my long lost sponge.he is so adorable!



*Thanks guyssss *


----------



## Spongeblair

Princess victoria said:


> Re-Posts.
> i don't have any REALLY new ones.
> theese are my newest.



*I lovvveee your glasses I want geek glasses!*


----------



## Spongeblair

DramaQueen said:


> cute pics everyone!!!!
> 
> today my sister & i had some fun with my camera outside, so i picnik-ified the pics;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya im kind of a huge loser--but also the owner if the sickest jacket evaaaa. lolz
> 
> the ones i took of her turned out wayy better--cuz i'm a better photographer



*wow cool photos, you're cute*


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Spongeblair said:


> *New!:*


Haha, you're cute, and totally pulling off the half smile. xD


Princess victoria said:


> Re-Posts.
> i don't have any REALLY new ones.
> theese are my newest.


I love your glasses Victoria.  xD


princesskelz said:


> Oh HAI.


Beautiful Kels!
I love your hat!


metsluva57 said:


> new-old one [:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re-post..but now it's edited


Very Pretty Kelly!


----------



## Cinderelli16

Spongeblair said:


> *New!:*



You're SO cute!


----------



## Spongeblair

Smiley.Socks said:


> Haha, you're cute, and totally pulling off the half smile. xD
> 
> I love your glasses Victoria.  xD
> 
> Beautiful Kels!
> I love your hat!
> 
> Very Pretty Kelly!





Cinderelli16 said:


> You're SO cute!



*Thankssss  haha I always smile like that it's because when I had braces I was self-conscious of showing people them so I didn't smile and show my teeth.*


----------



## metsluva57

Smiley.Socks said:


> Haha, you're cute, and totally pulling off the half smile. xD
> 
> I love your glasses Victoria.  xD
> 
> Beautiful Kels!
> I love your hat!
> *
> Very Pretty Kelly!*



thanksss [:


----------



## minniemouse440044

sorry i went mia for a while but i was pissed.
but heres what ive been up too.
my new style is zebra im obsessed with it :]


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Spongeblair said:


> *Thankssss  haha I always smile like that it's because when I had braces I was self-conscious of showing people them so I didn't smile and show my teeth.*


I usually half smile too.
Totally pulling it off lol. 
xD


minniemouse440044 said:


> sorry i went mia for a while but i was pissed.
> but heres what ive been up too.
> my new style is zebra im obsessed with it :]



Very pretty Rachel!
And looking very cool too. 
I loooooove your glasses!


----------



## aidaneric




----------



## PurpleDucky

minniemouse440044 said:


> sorry i went mia for a while but i was pissed.
> but heres what ive been up too.
> my new style is zebra im obsessed with it :]



yay you're back! 
ps, i love zebra 
looookinnn hawwwtt


----------



## aidaneric

Spongeblair said:


> *New!:*



i agree, you're cute.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Smiley.Socks said:


> I usually half smile too.
> Totally pulling it off lol.
> xD
> 
> 
> Very pretty Rachel!
> And looking very cool too.
> I loooooove your glasses!



thanks elin :]


----------



## minniemouse440044

PurpleDucky said:


> yay you're back!
> ps, i love zebra
> looookinnn hawwwtt



dev i have missed you :]
and thanks


----------



## PurpleDucky

minniemouse440044 said:


> dev i have missed you :]
> and thanks


i missed you too!
you are welcome


----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


> sorry i went mia for a while but i was pissed.
> but heres what ive been up too.
> my new style is zebra im obsessed with it :]



this is so cute!! I love this so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

We spent the whole day Friday, in Baton Rouge. 
Its only about 2 1/2 - 3 hours to get there, depending on which way you go.
Since I'm home-schooled; it was sorta like a field trip
We went to the State Capital; which it the tallest one in the country
and the old State Capital, which looks like a castle! its beautiful<3
and some other places, lol.





on the way; haha.





up the stairs to the doors are all the states names.
i was saying 'lemme go sit my butt on Florida!'
if anyone knows; 
LSU and the Gators are not so good of friends (;


----------



## saratogadreamin09

repost because nobody ever seems to notice me


----------



## saratogadreamin09

cindys_castle2011 said:


> We spent the whole day Friday, in Baton Rouge.
> Its only about 2 1/2 - 3 hours to get there, depending on which way you go.
> Since I'm home-schooled; it was sorta like a field trip
> We went to the State Capital; which it the tallest one in the country
> and the old State Capital, which looks like a castle! its beautiful<3
> and some other places, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the way; haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up the stairs to the doors are all the states names.
> i was saying 'lemme go sit my butt on Florida!'
> if anyone knows;
> LSU and the Gators are not so good of friends (;



Pretty sounds like a fun day


----------



## cindys_castle2011

saratogadreamin09 said:


> Pretty sounds like a fun day



thank you
& it was.

your very pretty also!


----------



## PinkAnimePrincess

Yesterday it was really nice out, so me and a friends friends went to the park and hanged out, and took pictures. This is one is my favorite, I might upload some more later :]


----------



## cindys_castle2011

a few more, i have nothing else to do today


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

great pics everyone 

me on the trampoline like 5 minutes ago
xD


----------



## Spongeblair

saratogadreamin09 said:


> repost because nobody ever seems to notice me



cute pic 

i like the hand thing


----------



## Spongeblair

aidaneric said:


> i agree, you're cute.



thanksssss =D (Y)


----------



## CrazyChik

Spongeblair said:


> *New!:*



Cute, you should watch rugby


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> this is so cute!! I love this so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thanks 
iloveYOUsofreakingmuch :]


----------



## Princess victoria

Spongeblair said:


> *I lovvveee your glasses I want geek glasses!*



Thank you! :]
i got them when i went to see Coraline.
they're 3D glasses with the lenses popped out.
haha.


----------



## StitchfansJr

Disney Princess Elli said:


> great pics everyone
> 
> me on the trampoline like 5 minutes ago
> xD


That's so cool, Ellie! xD


----------



## shellybellypolo

Spongeblair said:


> *New!:*


 
Blair! Me-ow! xD


----------



## PAdisney1995

Spongeblair said:


> *New!:*


I love your shirt



saratogadreamin09 said:


> repost because nobody ever seems to notice me


Your very pretty. Don't feel bad not many people notice my pictures.


----------



## saratogadreamin09

cindys_castle2011 said:


> thank you
> & it was.
> 
> your very pretty also!



thanks 



Spongeblair said:


> cute pic
> 
> i like the hand thing



LOL, its my dormented peace sign



PAdisney1995 said:


> I love your shirt
> 
> 
> Your very pretty. Don't feel bad not many people notice my pictures.



thanks, your very pretty too I've seen your pics


----------



## Jasmine45

cindys_castle2011 said:


> a few more, i have nothing else to do today



omg i dont know if you've ever seen the movie accepted but you look JUST like the little sister from it. lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

these were taken like 10 minutes ago in the bonus room haha




my doggy bear :]




im cool.


----------



## metsluva57

My dance costume..





Before my softball game on saturday-


----------



## minniemouse440044

metsluva57 said:


> My dance costume..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before my softball game on saturday-



kellllay is a cuteayyyy


----------



## saratogadreamin09

metsluva57 said:


> My dance costume..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before my softball game on saturday-



Cute, you look so much like my friend emily, its not even funny you could be the same person:O


----------



## metsluva57

minniemouse440044 said:


> kellllay is a cuteayyyy


thankyouuu [:




saratogadreamin09 said:


> Cute, you look so much like my friend emily, its not even funny you could be the same person:O



Thanks [: I hope thats a good thing!! haha


----------



## saratogadreamin09

metsluva57 said:


> thankyouuu [:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks [: I hope thats a good thing!! haha




Its a very good thing

but its very freaky LOL


----------



## saratogadreamin09

some i took tonight, sorry about the size


----------



## metsluva57

saratogadreamin09 said:


> Its a very good thing
> 
> but its very freaky LOL



lol thanks [:



saratogadreamin09 said:


> some i took tonight, sorry about the size



verry pretty [:
i loveeee your hair !!


----------



## saratogadreamin09

metsluva57 said:


> lol thanks [:
> 
> 
> 
> verry pretty [:
> i loveeee your hair !!



thanks


----------



## PAdisney1995

saratogadreamin09 said:


> some i took tonight, sorry about the size



Your very pretty


----------



## PAdisney1995

Some new ones


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

StitchfansJr said:


> That's so cool, Ellie! xD


Thanks, Allison


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Jasmine45 said:


> omg i dont know if you've ever seen the movie accepted but you look JUST like the little sister from it. lol



Lizzie? Hannah Marks is her name I think.
I don't think I look anything like her. 
But she's pretty so thanks. lol

But I've been told I look alot like Daviegh Chase, she played Samara in the Ring.
When I had really long hair people would want me to put in front of my face like she did in the movie. 

oh yeah; MaryAnne from Gilligans Island. lol.


----------



## Pearls

haha this is what rain does to my hair


----------



## minniemouse440044

minniemouse440044 said:


> these were taken like 10 minutes ago in the bonus room haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my doggy bear :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im cool.



just quoting this cause it seems like no one ever notices my pictures :[
hahhaha


----------



## inlalaland

minniemouse440044 said:


> just quoting this cause it seems like no one ever notices my pictures :[
> hahhaha



You're so pretty! 
And I love your dog in that last picture, he's just kinda like, "umm hi?" xD


----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


> just quoting this cause it seems like no one ever notices my pictures :[
> hahhaha



You have the best pictures Rach!


----------



## saratogadreamin09

PAdisney1995 said:


> Your very pretty


Thanks



PAdisney1995 said:


> Some new ones



very pretty i LOVE the second one, your smile is so big


----------



## minniemouse440044

inlalaland said:


> You're so pretty!
> And I love your dog in that last picture, he's just kinda like, "umm hi?" xD



haha shes like wth are you doing haha.
but thanks 




CrazySteph said:


> You have the best pictures Rach!


thanks stephy!! so do you!


----------



## metsluva57

minniemouse440044 said:


> these were taken like 10 minutes ago in the bonus room haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my doggy bear :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im cool.



your sooo pretty rachel [:
and your doggy is sooo cuteee !


----------



## wdwllamadancer

minniemouse440044 said:


> just quoting this cause it seems like no one ever notices my pictures :[
> hahhaha



lololol very pretty rachel


----------



## minniemouse440044

metsluva57 said:


> your sooo pretty rachel [:
> and your doggy is sooo cuteee !



thanks kelllay! your cute tooo!




wdwllamadancer said:


> lololol very pretty rachel



haha i knew youd like that!
and THANKS!!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Very pretty everyone! 

Here is one I took yesterday (photoshopped it a bit )


----------



## PinkAnimePrincess

Awesome pics everyone :]


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

PinkAnimePrincess said:


> Awesome pics everyone :]



You're really pretty =)


----------



## saratogadreamin09

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Very pretty everyone!
> 
> Here is one I took yesterday (photoshopped it a bit )



pretty



PinkAnimePrincess said:


> Awesome pics everyone :]



I love your shirt, very pretty


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

saratogadreamin09 said:


> pretty
> 
> 
> 
> I love your shirt, very pretty



Thanks


----------



## Darkwing Duck

i found this pic and thought it was hilarious. It looks like I just came crawling out of the ocean.


----------



## PAdisney1995

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Very pretty everyone!
> 
> Here is one I took yesterday (photoshopped it a bit )


 Cute Nicole



Darkwing Duck said:


> i found this pic and thought it was hilarious. It looks like I just came crawling out of the ocean.



Very funny


----------



## diva122094

Me and my friend leah from like forty minutes ago.


----------



## CrazySteph

Okay I got one taken the other day. 
I'm coloring my nails in 1st hour 





and heres my all time favorite


----------



## DisneyLover0526

*Hi! I'm new here (On the Teen Blog)...and I decided to show my face!*







*This is me with my Purple Folder (I just recently got accepted for the Disney College Program)*


----------



## CrazySteph

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *Hi! I'm new here (On the Teen Blog)...and I decided to show my face!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is me with my Purple Folder (I just recently got accepted for the Disney College Program)*



beautiful! LOVE the second.. that will be me one day.. (except with CareerStart) haha


----------



## DisneyLover0526

CrazySteph said:


> beautiful! LOVE the second.. that will be me one day.. (except with CareerStart) haha



*Thank you! Did you apply for the Fall 09 CareerStart?*


----------



## CrazySteph

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *Thank you! Did you apply for the Fall 09 CareerStart?*



ahh no Fall of 2010 is when I will apply lol

whats your role?


----------



## DisneyLover0526

CrazySteph said:


> ahh no Fall of 2010 is when I will apply lol
> 
> whats your role?



*I'm going to be a character performer lol*


----------



## CrazySteph

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *I'm going to be a character performer lol*



aww! how wonderful!! good luck!!


----------



## StitchfansJr

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Very pretty everyone!
> 
> Here is one I took yesterday (photoshopped it a bit )


Nicole's so prettttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttty!
I love your eyes.


----------



## PAdisney1995

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *Hi! I'm new here (On the Teen Blog)...and I decided to show my face!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is me with my Purple Folder (I just recently got accepted for the Disney College Program)*



Your very pretty. Welcome to the teen board!!!!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

PAdisney1995 said:


> Cute Nicole
> 
> 
> 
> Very funny



Thanks =)



StitchfansJr said:


> Nicole's so prettttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttty!
> I love your eyes.



Haha, thanks Allie


----------



## Cassidy

I took these two days ago. I was outside for hours because it was hot and really pretty.


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Cassidy said:


> I took these two days ago. I was outside for hours because it was hot and really pretty.




Cassidy is gorgeous!


----------



## bananda

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Cassidy is gorgeous!



i agree


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Cassidy said:


> I took these two days ago. I was outside for hours because it was hot and really pretty.



You look gorgeous Cassidy!!


----------



## lpe_bratz

haven't been on a lot lately.

here's some new ones.

these are in computer with my best friend.. i'm on the left. 





what can i say. she's my best friend. 





kinda baddish but i love her 






get bored on my imac sometimes.. the first two are just random days after school or after tanning.










tuesday before getting my hair done. (was home sick all day and REALLY bored and waiting for mom to get home haha)





don't ask.




















great pictures everyone.


----------



## disneychick2721

Cassidy said:


> I took these two days ago. I was outside for hours because it was hot and really pretty.



Cass yer gorgeous.


----------



## diva122094

Cassidy said:


> I took these two days ago. I was outside for hours because it was hot and really pretty.



your reeeeeeeeeally pretty!


----------



## lpe_bratz

and just because i'm bored & sick.
i decided to edit a few.







This is like. our friendship song. haha.












Lauren (me)=Lo   Carmen (bestie)=Co






Hopefully he'll see this. I love you so much hun. Always.


----------



## life of the party

lpe_bratz said:


> and just because i'm bored & sick.
> i decided to edit a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is like. our friendship song. haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren (me)=Lo Carmen (bestie)=Co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully he'll see this. I love you so much hun. Always.


 

laurenn !
i havent talked to you in foreverr!

you are so so pretty, girll 

& is the last one about who i think it is?
pm me  hehe


----------



## life of the party

cassidy- your a babee (;
ahhaha super pretty picss!


-----------





this is soo old but i just found it on my photobucket haha  its from december !





that one is from januaryy


----------



## lpe_bratz

life of the party said:


> laurenn !
> i havent talked to you in foreverr!
> 
> you are so so pretty, girll
> 
> & is the last one about who i think it is?
> pm me  hehe


i knoww! i'm not on a lot anymore. ):
awh thanks.
and i dunno. 
maybe.
no YOU pm ME. 


life of the party said:


> cassidy- your a babee (;
> ahhaha super pretty picss!
> 
> 
> -----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is soo old but i just found it on my photobucket haha  its from december !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one is from januaryy


gorgeous


----------



## lpe_bratz

chandlerwolf said:


> haven't been on in a while so here's a recent one



recent?
haha.
like. 3 months ago.
or at least thats when i got it.
cute as ever though. 
ily. <3


----------



## disneychick2721

life of the party said:


> cassidy- your a babee (;
> ahhaha super pretty picss!
> 
> 
> -----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is soo old but i just found it on my photobucket haha  its from december !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one is from januaryy



my dis crush is gorgeous.
xP


----------



## StitchfansJr

This is really old. Like 2008 old. I'm on the left. My friend Sarah's in the middle..and Shelly's on the right.


----------



## StitchfansJr

lpe_bratz said:


> haven't been on a lot lately.
> 
> here's some new ones.
> 
> these are in computer with my best friend.. i'm on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what can i say. she's my best friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda baddish but i love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get bored on my imac sometimes.. the first two are just random days after school or after tanning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tuesday before getting my hair done. (was home sick all day and REALLY bored and waiting for mom to get home haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great pictures everyone.


I love the effects, Lauren!


----------



## DramaQueen

StitchfansJr said:


> This is really old. Like 2008 old. I'm on the left. My friend Sarah's in the middle..and Shelly's on the right.



you are so adorable allison!!!! 

lauren--long time no see! sooo pretty as always!
katie--i am SO JEALOUS of your amazing gorgeous hair!! seriously! i want it right now pls!
and cassidy--you are such a cutie!!! 

here's my & my PRECIOUS kitty!
(he's not really a kitty--he's 14 yrs old!)  i love the look on his face! he is so funny!


----------



## StitchfansJr

DramaQueen said:


> *you are so adorable allison!!!!*
> 
> lauren--long time no see! sooo pretty as always!
> katie--i am SO JEALOUS of your amazing gorgeous hair!! seriously! i want it right now pls!
> and cassidy--you are such a cutie!!!
> 
> here's my & my PRECIOUS kitty!
> (he's not really a kitty--he's 14 yrs old!)  i love the look on his face! he is so funny!


Thanks Caitlin!
I love your cat! He's so cute! xD


----------



## ginnygirl102

This was taken last week  I took it myself!


----------



## lpe_bratz

StitchfansJr said:


> This is really old. Like 2008 old. I'm on the left. My friend Sarah's in the middle..and Shelly's on the right.


gorgeous as always. all 3 of you. 


StitchfansJr said:


> I love the effects, Lauren!



thanks 


DramaQueen said:


> you are so adorable allison!!!!
> 
> *lauren--long time no see! sooo pretty as always!*
> katie--i am SO JEALOUS of your amazing gorgeous hair!! seriously! i want it right now pls!
> and cassidy--you are such a cutie!!!
> 
> here's my & my PRECIOUS kitty!
> (he's not really a kitty--he's 14 yrs old!)  i love the look on his face! he is so funny!



i know. we needa talk more caitlin! and thanks much! 
you're so pretty. and your kitty's a cutie


----------



## disneychick2721

Everyone is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

disneychick2721 said:


> Everyone is BEAUTIFUL.



I agree


----------



## PigletGurl

im either 18 or just turned 19 in this pic hmmm


----------



## diva122094

DramaQueen said:


> you are so adorable allison!!!!
> 
> lauren--long time no see! sooo pretty as always!
> katie--i am SO JEALOUS of your amazing gorgeous hair!! seriously! i want it right now pls!
> and cassidy--you are such a cutie!!!
> 
> here's my & my PRECIOUS kitty!
> (he's not really a kitty--he's 14 yrs old!)  i love the look on his face! he is so funny!



your sooooo pretty !
and your cat is sooooooo cute !


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Everyone is beautiful!
(I'm not going to comment on all of them so I don't miss anyone )

Here's some from wednesday... bored and had nothing better to do. Edited a bit in Photoshop, and my eyes look like two different colors in some of them because of the light


----------



## PigletGurl

u have some awesome lookin' eyes ^


----------



## StitchfansJr

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Everyone is beautiful!
> (I'm not going to comment on all of them so I don't miss anyone )
> 
> Here's some from wednesday... bored and had nothing better to do. Edited a bit in Photoshop, and my eyes look like two different colors in some of them because of the light


I'll tell you again, I'm sooooo majorly..jealous of your eyes. xD


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

PigletGurl said:


> u have some awesome lookin' eyes ^


Thanks 




StitchfansJr said:


> I'll tell you again, I'm sooooo majorly..jealous of your eyes. xD



Thanks


----------



## lpe_bratz

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Everyone is beautiful!
> (I'm not going to comment on all of them so I don't miss anyone )
> 
> Here's some from wednesday... bored and had nothing better to do. Edited a bit in Photoshop, and my eyes look like two different colors in some of them because of the light



so basically.
your eyes are too amazing.
and you're too gorgeous.
stop making me jealous!


----------



## Spongeblair

StitchfansJr said:


> This is really old. Like 2008 old. I'm on the left. My friend Sarah's in the middle..and Shelly's on the right.



*Stitch! Sarah! Shelly  pretty picture. *


----------



## Spongeblair

life of the party said:


> cassidy- your a babee (;
> ahhaha super pretty picss!
> 
> 
> -----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is soo old but i just found it on my photobucket haha  its from december !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one is from januaryy



*Has anyone ever told you you look exactly like Danielle from Desperate Housewives? That's a compliment btw *


----------



## Spongeblair

*New one, I love my hooded shirt (L):*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Everyone is looking fantastic!!!!



Spongeblair said:


> *New one, I love my hooded shirt (L):*



Gosh! You're cute.

Moi:


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

lpe_bratz said:


> so basically.
> your eyes are too amazing.
> and you're too gorgeous.
> stop making me jealous!


Pssssssssssh, Lauren
Nothing to be jealous about silly. 
Thanks though 
---
Very nice pictures blair and sian


----------



## Spongeblair

Spongeblair said:


> *Has anyone ever told you you look exactly like Danielle from Desperate Housewives? That's a compliment btw *



*The resemblance is actually quite scary lol are you realted to her? *http://media.monstersandcritics.com/galleries/1046277/DGG-01818341185.jpg


----------



## Spongeblair

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Everyone is looking fantastic!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh! You're cute.
> 
> Moi:



*Thanks Sian, you're very cute too.*


----------



## disneychick2721

repost.


----------



## Princess victoria

Spongeblair said:


> *New one, I love my hooded shirt (L):*



very nice.
i like this one.
and i like your shirt too. :]


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Spongeblair said:


> *Thanks Sian, you're very cute too.*



No problem and thanks, Blair 



SnowyJingleBells said:


> Pssssssssssh, Lauren
> Nothing to be jealous about silly.
> Thanks though
> ---
> Very nice pictures blair and sian



Thanks Nicole. (i think that's your name)



disneychick2721 said:


> repost.



Very pretty!


----------



## Cinderelli16

CrazySteph said:


> Okay I got one taken the other day.
> I'm coloring my nails in 1st hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres my all time favorite


Tehehe you're silly girl. lol
So gorgeous though! 


DisneyLover0526 said:


> *Hi! I'm new here (On the Teen Blog)...and I decided to show my face!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is me with my Purple Folder (I just recently got accepted for the Disney College Program)*


Wow you're really really prettyyy! 


Cassidy said:


> I took these two days ago. I was outside for hours because it was hot and really pretty.


Cassidy you are absolutely cute as heck! lol


lpe_bratz said:


> haven't been on a lot lately.
> 
> here's some new ones.
> 
> these are in computer with my best friend.. i'm on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what can i say. she's my best friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda baddish but i love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get bored on my imac sometimes.. the first two are just random days after school or after tanning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tuesday before getting my hair done. (was home sick all day and REALLY bored and waiting for mom to get home haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great pictures everyone.


Lauren is alive?!

Super pretty pics!


life of the party said:


> cassidy- your a babee (;
> ahhaha super pretty picss!
> 
> 
> -----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is soo old but i just found it on my photobucket haha  its from december !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one is from januaryy





StitchfansJr said:


> This is really old. Like 2008 old. I'm on the left. My friend Sarah's in the middle..and Shelly's on the right.


Katie you are just goregeous...now go away and never come back. lol jk


DramaQueen said:


> you are so adorable allison!!!!
> 
> lauren--long time no see! sooo pretty as always!
> katie--i am SO JEALOUS of your amazing gorgeous hair!! seriously! i want it right now pls!
> and cassidy--you are such a cutie!!!
> 
> here's my & my PRECIOUS kitty!
> (he's not really a kitty--he's 14 yrs old!)  i love the look on his face! he is so funny!


Caitlin you are seriously beautiful!
And your kitty is a cutie. hahah


----------



## CrazyChik

Spongeblair said:


> *New one, I love my hooded shirt (L):*



Hawt


----------



## PigletGurl

kk i took these right now

stupid kissy faces lol


----------



## imabrat

Everyone's gorgeous!
Katie, you DO look like Danielle! I knew you looked like someone I just couln't pin point it.
Wanda, I love that 1st photo! You look so Latina/Boricua there, lol. No offense tho.


----------



## PigletGurl

imabrat said:


> Everyone's gorgeous!
> Katie, you DO look like Danielle! I knew you looked like someone I just couln't pin point it.
> Wanda, I love that 1st photo! You look so Latina/Boricua there, lol. No offense tho.



No worries, but i am curious as to why i look boricua in that photo?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

PigletGurl said:


> kk i took these right now
> 
> stupid kissy faces lol



Gorgeous Wanda


----------



## Tora Millypoops

Great pictures everyone! Here's one of me and my friend before our school prom last night. I'm on the right.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Tora Millypoops said:


> Great pictures everyone! Here's one of me and my friend before our school prom last night. I'm on the right.


omg i'm actually in love with your dress!
i wanted to get a dress like that but they only had size 2 left...


----------



## StitchfansJr

Tora Millypoops said:


> Great pictures everyone! Here's one of me and my friend before our school prom last night. I'm on the right.


Woah, I love your dress, too! It's pretty.


----------



## PigletGurl

Thanks, Sian!


----------



## metsluva57

Mets game today!!

wating at woodside for citi field train-





citi field in the backround!!-





i was talking to my mom while she was taking this pic..haha-


----------



## saratogadreamin09

Kelly, I still cant belive how much you look like my friend. It is so freaky but also a compliment. Your both very pretty


----------



## metsluva57

saratogadreamin09 said:


> Kelly, I still cant belive how much you look like my friend. It is so freaky but also a compliment. Your both very pretty



lol thanks!! [:


----------



## disneychick2721

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Very pretty!



thanks. 



metsluva57 said:


> Mets game today!!
> 
> wating at woodside for citi field train-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citi field in the backround!!-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was talking to my mom while she was taking this pic..haha-



very pretty. 
i think im going to a game Monday !


----------



## metsluva57

disneychick2721 said:


> thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty.
> i think im going to a game Monday !



thanks [:
I hope you have a great time!!


----------



## disneychick2721

metsluva57 said:


> thanks [:
> I hope you have a great time!!



Thanks.
it'll be my first time at Citifield so im pretty excited.


----------



## aidaneric

fun in the sun


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Everyone looks so good. :]














I make the weirdest facial expressions


----------



## CrazyChik

Tora Millypoops said:


> Great pictures everyone! Here's one of me and my friend before our school prom last night. I'm on the right.



Omg what make is that dress? I have like the exact same thing but in gold and black.


----------



## Cinderelli16

PigletGurl said:


> kk i took these right now
> 
> stupid kissy faces lol



Wanda you're gorgeous!


----------



## PigletGurl

Cassidy said:


> I took these two days ago. I was outside for hours because it was hot and really pretty.



Aww,, youre so cute


----------



## PigletGurl

Cinderelli16 said:


> Wanda you're gorgeous!



thankssss


----------



## princesskelz

lpe_bratz said:


> great pictures everyone.


ewh.
jkjk your beautiful lauren



life of the party said:


> that one is from januaryy


very pretty. i love your hair!



StitchfansJr said:


> This is really old. Like 2008 old. I'm on the left. My friend Sarah's in the middle..and Shelly's on the right.


awwwh. very cute.



DramaQueen said:


> you are so adorable allison!!!!
> 
> lauren--long time no see! sooo pretty as always!
> katie--i am SO JEALOUS of your amazing gorgeous hair!! seriously! i want it right now pls!
> and cassidy--you are such a cutie!!!
> 
> here's my & my PRECIOUS kitty!
> (he's not really a kitty--he's 14 yrs old!) i love the look on his face! he is so funny!


ha. your beautiful


ginnygirl102 said:


> This was taken last week  I took it myself!


love this. i love how the sun brightens your face.



SnowyJingleBells said:


> Everyone is beautiful!
> (I'm not going to comment on all of them so I don't miss anyone )
> 
> Here's some from wednesday... bored and had nothing better to do. Edited a bit in Photoshop, and my eyes look like two different colors in some of them because of the light


love your eyes!



Spongeblair said:


> *New one, I love my hooded shirt (L):*


cute.



wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Everyone is looking fantastic!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh! You're cute.
> 
> Moi:


you look like you wanna eat me....
smile your very pretty Sian



disneychick2721 said:


> repost.


cute.



PigletGurl said:


> kk i took these right now
> 
> stupid kissy faces lol


so either its the computer i was using but all of your past pics were just big red X's..but i can see these and your amazingly beautiful...AND TAN!


Tora Millypoops said:


> Great pictures everyone! Here's one of me and my friend before our school prom last night. I'm on the right.


beautiful 



nerdylightbulb said:


> Everyone looks so good. :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make the weirdest facial expressions


cute.



aidaneric said:


> fun in the sun


amazing smile



metsluva57 said:


> Mets game today!!
> 
> wating at woodside for citi field train-
> 
> 
> citi field in the backround!!-
> 
> 
> i was talking to my mom while she was taking this pic..haha-


very pretty. hope you had fun.

last night was our Spring Formal. i went and had an amazing time!


----------



## PigletGurl

princesskelz said:


> ewh.
> jkjk your beautiful lauren
> 
> 
> very pretty. i love your hair!
> 
> 
> awwwh. very cute.
> 
> 
> ha. your beautiful
> 
> love this. i love how the sun brightens your face.
> 
> 
> love your eyes!
> 
> 
> cute.
> 
> 
> you look like you wanna eat me....
> smile your very pretty Sian
> 
> 
> cute.
> 
> 
> so either its the computer i was using but all of your past pics were just big red X's..but i can see these and your amazingly beautiful...AND TAN!
> 
> beautiful
> 
> 
> cute.
> 
> 
> amazing smile
> 
> 
> very pretty. hope you had fun.
> 
> last night was our Spring Formal. i went and had an amazing time!



thanks

you loook sooooo pretty with your hair like that


----------



## Cinderelli16

metsluva57 said:


> Mets game today!!
> 
> wating at woodside for citi field train-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citi field in the backround!!-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was talking to my mom while she was taking this pic..haha-


Kelly is soooo prettyyy! 


Tora Millypoops said:


> Great pictures everyone! Here's one of me and my friend before our school prom last night. I'm on the right.


ohmygosh! I love your dress.
And you look gorgeous!


ginnygirl102 said:


> This was taken last week  I took it myself!


Wow! So pretttyyy! 


Spongeblair said:


> *New one, I love my hooded shirt (L):*


Awe you're cute!


----------



## Cinderelli16

princesskelz said:


> ewh.
> jkjk your beautiful lauren
> 
> 
> very pretty. i love your hair!
> 
> 
> awwwh. very cute.
> 
> 
> ha. your beautiful
> 
> love this. i love how the sun brightens your face.
> 
> 
> love your eyes!
> 
> 
> cute.
> 
> 
> you look like you wanna eat me....
> smile your very pretty Sian
> 
> 
> cute.
> 
> 
> so either its the computer i was using but all of your past pics were just big red X's..but i can see these and your amazingly beautiful...AND TAN!
> 
> beautiful
> 
> 
> cute.
> 
> 
> amazing smile
> 
> 
> very pretty. hope you had fun.
> 
> last night was our Spring Formal. i went and had an amazing time!



That color looks so good on you!
Beautiful Kels!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

I got bored last night, at like 3am!


----------



## Tora Millypoops

CrazyChik said:


> Omg what make is that dress? I have like the exact same thing but in gold and black.


I got it from Dillards when I was in Florida last october. It was one of the homecoming dresses by blondienights.


Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## disneychick2721

princesskelz said:


> cute.
> 
> 
> last night was our Spring Formal. i went and had an amazing time!



thanks.

oh my gosh you look gorgeous !


----------



## disney100666

princesskelz said:


> ewh.
> jkjk your beautiful lauren
> 
> 
> very pretty. i love your hair!
> 
> 
> awwwh. very cute.
> 
> 
> ha. your beautiful
> 
> love this. i love how the sun brightens your face.
> 
> 
> love your eyes!
> 
> 
> cute.
> 
> 
> you look like you wanna eat me....
> smile your very pretty Sian
> 
> 
> cute.
> 
> 
> so either its the computer i was using but all of your past pics were just big red X's..but i can see these and your amazingly beautiful...AND TAN!
> 
> beautiful
> 
> 
> cute.
> 
> 
> amazing smile
> 
> 
> very pretty. hope you had fun.
> 
> last night was our Spring Formal. i went and had an amazing time!



Kelsey!
You're gorgeouss!


----------



## saratogadreamin09

cindys_castle2011 said:


> I got bored last night, at like 3am!



PRETTY

I wished I looked half as good as that at 3 am


----------



## cindys_castle2011

saratogadreamin09 said:


> PRETTY
> 
> I wished I looked half as good as that at 3 am



well thank you;

but no makeup, hair wild, thats why I was holding up my bangs! haha.


----------



## saratogadreamin09

cindys_castle2011 said:


> well thank you;
> 
> but no makeup, hair wild, thats why I was holding up my bangs! haha.



your welcome


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Most recent. Me and my boyfriend at my friend's baseball game


----------



## PigletGurl

awww, very cute Julie!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

thank you Wanda!!


----------



## Disney Dork

You all are so adorable! Like, seriously. You all shall be epically squished for your adorable-ness. 

*squishes* ^__^

And I present, the  most recent picture of me: 






I look like a major goof. 

*epically fails at life* ;>__<


----------



## lpe_bratz

Cinderelli16 said:


> Tehehe you're silly girl. lol
> So gorgeous though!
> 
> Wow you're really really prettyyy!
> 
> Cassidy you are absolutely cute as heck! lol
> 
> *Lauren is alive?!
> 
> Super pretty pics!*
> 
> 
> 
> Katie you are just goregeous...now go away and never come back. lol jk
> 
> Caitlin you are seriously beautiful!
> And your kitty is a cutie. hahah





princesskelz said:


> *ewh.
> jkjk your beautiful lauren*
> 
> 
> very pretty. i love your hair!
> 
> 
> awwwh. very cute.
> 
> 
> ha. your beautiful
> 
> love this. i love how the sun brightens your face.
> 
> 
> love your eyes!
> 
> 
> cute.
> 
> 
> you look like you wanna eat me....
> smile your very pretty Sian
> 
> 
> cute.
> 
> 
> so either its the computer i was using but all of your past pics were just big red X's..but i can see these and your amazingly beautiful...AND TAN!
> 
> beautiful
> 
> 
> cute.
> 
> 
> amazing smile
> 
> 
> very pretty. hope you had fun.
> 
> last night was our Spring Formal. i went and had an amazing time!



thanks kayla & kels.
gorgeous


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

princesskelz said:


> ewh.
> jkjk your beautiful lauren
> 
> 
> very pretty. i love your hair!
> 
> 
> awwwh. very cute.
> 
> 
> ha. your beautiful
> 
> love this. i love how the sun brightens your face.
> 
> 
> love your eyes!
> 
> 
> cute.
> 
> 
> you look like you wanna eat me....
> smile your very pretty Sian
> 
> 
> cute.
> 
> 
> so either its the computer i was using but all of your past pics were just big red X's..but i can see these and your amazingly beautiful...AND TAN!
> 
> beautiful
> 
> 
> cute.
> 
> 
> amazing smile
> 
> 
> very pretty. hope you had fun.
> 
> last night was our Spring Formal. i went and had an amazing time!



Thanks 
And SUPER PRETTY!
 


JulielovesDisney said:


> Most recent. Me and my boyfriend at my friend's baseball game



Soooo pretty Julie!



Disney Dork said:


> You all are so adorable! Like, seriously. You all shall be epically squished for your adorable-ness.
> 
> *squishes* ^__^
> 
> And I present, the  most recent picture of me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look like a major goof.
> 
> *epically fails at life* ;>__<



You're really pretty


----------



## PigletGurl

Disney Dork said:


> You all are so adorable! Like, seriously. You all shall be epically squished for your adorable-ness.
> 
> *squishes* ^__^
> 
> And I present, the  most recent picture of me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look like a major goof.
> 
> *epically fails at life* ;>__<



beautiful face and eyes!


----------



## DramaQueen

Kelsey you look absolutely gorgeous!!!! Purple's a great colour on you!
Julie you  look sooo pretty and you& your BF are soooooo cute 
Disney_Dork you don't look like a goof! That's a really nice picture!!! 


Here's a pic of my friends & I


----------



## princesskelz

PigletGurl said:


> thanks
> 
> you loook sooooo pretty with your hair like that


 


Cinderelli16 said:


> That color looks so good on you!
> Beautiful Kels!


 


disneychick2721 said:


> thanks.
> 
> oh my gosh you look gorgeous !


 


disney100666 said:


> Kelsey!
> You're gorgeouss!


 


Disney Dork said:


> You all are so adorable! Like, seriously. You all shall be epically squished for your adorable-ness.
> 
> *squishes* ^__^
> 
> And I present, the most recent picture of me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look like a major goof.
> 
> *epically fails at life* ;>__<


 


lpe_bratz said:


> thanks kayla & kels.
> gorgeous


 


SnowyJingleBells said:


> Thanks
> And SUPER PRETTY!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo pretty Julie!
> 
> 
> 
> You're really pretty


 


DramaQueen said:


> Kelsey you look absolutely gorgeous!!!! Purple's a great colour on you!
> Julie you look sooo pretty and you& your BF are soooooo cute
> Disney_Dork you don't look like a goof! That's a really nice picture!!!
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my friends & I


 
Thanks All

Kylie and Catlin.
you both are beautiful!


----------



## PigletGurl

DramaQueen said:


> Kelsey you look absolutely gorgeous!!!! Purple's a great colour on you!
> Julie you  look sooo pretty and you& your BF are soooooo cute
> Disney_Dork you don't look like a goof! That's a really nice picture!!!
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my friends & I



You and your friends are all cute

Ok, it totally looks like i cut my hair, but no worries, its still down to my waist 

and thers like a HSM pillow behind me lol






i miss this hair lol. i have ZERO time to fix it so i always have it in a pony tail


----------



## PigletGurl

cindys_castle2011 said:


> I got bored last night, at like 3am!



i look half as good at that at 3 am


----------



## Tinkerbell424

Everyone is so gorgeous!! 





on my birthday, in asl class.


----------



## PigletGurl

but i cant see ur gorgeous face


----------



## Tinkerbell424

PigletGurl said:


> but i cant see ur gorgeous face



it's my spiderman pose.


----------



## bananda

PigletGurl said:


> You and your friends are all cute
> 
> Ok, it totally looks like i cut my hair, but no worries, its still down to my waist
> 
> and thers like a HSM pillow behind me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i miss this hair lol. i have ZERO time to fix it so i always have it in a pony tail



i love your hair


----------



## Tora Millypoops

Great pictures everyone! 

Here are a couple more for my school prom.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Tora Millypoops said:


> Great pictures everyone!
> 
> Here are a couple more for my school prom.



Omg.  You look gorgeous Victoria!!!  And who is the cute guy with you ?


----------



## Disney Dork

PigletGurl said:


> beautiful face and eyes!





SnowyJingleBells said:


> You're really pretty





DramaQueen said:


> Kelsey you look absolutely gorgeous!!!! Purple's a great colour on you!
> Julie you  look sooo pretty and you& your BF are soooooo cute
> Disney_Dork you don't look like a goof! That's a really nice picture!!!
> 
> Here's a pic of my friends & I





princesskelz said:


> Kylie and Catlin.
> you both are beautiful!



Thanks guys. 

Piglet Girl (what is your real name? I so knew it once...but I forgot. Sorry, my brain is total mush right now. ) your hair is SO pretty! <33


----------



## Emzie

i got bored, so i grabbed a pair of nerd glasses and took some pics. 





Batmann top...


----------



## saratogadreamin09

Emzie said:


> i got bored, so i grabbed a pair of nerd glasses and took some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batmann top...



Very pretty


----------



## KidGoofy

very pretty...and whats with everyone and the nerd glasses?


----------



## iloveyou_belle

Emzie said:


> i got bored, so i grabbed a pair of nerd glasses and took some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batmann top...



those are some pretty sweet nerd glasses. three thumbs up.


----------



## iloveyou_belle

PigletGurl said:


> You and your friends are all cute
> 
> Ok, it totally looks like i cut my hair, but no worries, its still down to my waist
> 
> and thers like a HSM pillow behind me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i miss this hair lol. i have ZERO time to fix it so i always have it in a pony tail



pretty smokin there wanda.


----------



## Emzie

KidGoofy said:


> very pretty...and whats with everyone and the nerd glasses?



rofl. there amazeeee. i have black ones, red ones and white ones. and thankyou btw.  but i'm going off topic.... EVERYONE LOOKS ABSOLUTELY STUNNING. (it's just not fairr.)   Great pictures.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

i tried to spell out my name when i was on my trampoline but then i realised it was backwards haha 
backwards E:





backwards L:





then i gave up lol xD


----------



## MarkyMark07

heres my face


----------



## StitchfansJr

Disney Princess Elli said:


> i tried to spell out my name when i was on my trampoline but then i realised it was backwards haha
> backwards E:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> backwards L:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i gave up lol xD


you like jumping on your trampoline don't you, Ellie?


----------



## PigletGurl

Disney Dork said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Piglet Girl (what is your real name? I so knew it once...but I forgot. Sorry, my brain is total mush right now. ) your hair is SO pretty! <33



Thanks!

My name is Wanda.


----------



## Darkwing Duck

men's volleyball


----------



## PigletGurl

Darkwing Duck said:


> men's volleyball




sweet


----------



## starstruck93

Me and my hubby! Thanks!  April


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

StitchfansJr said:


> you like jumping on your trampoline don't you, Ellie?


Yeah 
when it's sunny though. which is rare lol


----------



## Pearls




----------



## DramaQueen

Pearls said:


>



can i have ur camera pls. and while ur @ it gimme ur eyes too k?
so prettyful!!!


----------



## Pearls

DramaQueen said:


> can i have ur camera pls. and while ur @ it gimme ur eyes too k?
> so prettyful!!!



well i kind of need my eyeballs, and my camera was pretty expensive, SO SURE! 
hehe ty girlie!


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Everybody is sooo gorgeous!
Here are some I took today












in the second one, I tried blurring out my blemishes but it didnt work well and resulted in somewhat messing up the picture xD
an yes, I have a Harry Potter shirt on


----------



## Sawhiskey

Opps im no teen.


----------



## ginnygirl102

PosessedEeyore said:


> Everybody is sooo gorgeous!
> Here are some I took today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the second one, I tried blurring out my blemishes but it didnt work well and resulted in somewhat messing up the picture xD
> an yes, I have a Harry Potter shirt on



Yay!! Harry Potter is awesome!  And your glasses rock my sox!  

You are very beautiful!!!!!!!!  I lurves your hair!


----------



## ginnygirl102

I lurves this picture....


----------



## PosessedEeyore

ginnygirl102 said:


> Yay!! Harry Potter is awesome!  And your glasses rock my sox!
> 
> You are very beautiful!!!!!!!!  I lurves your hair!



thank yerr 
and yes, Harry Potter is pretty awesome.
*GotTheShirtForLike8DollarsAtHotTopic*
I know your not supposed to tell people when you get something cheap like that, but I like to brag about its awesomeness and how cheap I got it for 



ginnygirl102 said:


> I lurves this picture....



I like this
very purtyy


----------



## Cassidy

this is me last sunday with my best friend sarah. 
i'm on the left. i had so much makeup on i felt like someone stuffed my face in a cake. :b


----------



## PigletGurl

Pretty, Cassidy! And I agree about the make up. You definitely look beautiful without it.


----------



## PigletGurl




----------



## saratogadreamin09

Cassidy said:


> this is me last sunday with my best friend sarah.
> i'm on the left. i had so much makeup on i felt like someone stuffed my face in a cake. :b



you are both VERY PRETTY


----------



## MrsSparrow..

ginnygirl102 said:


> I lurves this picture....



Wow, so pretty.
you remind me sooo much of my friend Abbie.



Cassidy said:


> this is me last sunday with my best friend sarah.
> i'm on the left. i had so much makeup on i felt like someone stuffed my face in a cake. :b



Your so pretty too, your eyes are gorgeous.



PigletGurl said:


>



Lovely photos, I really love your hair!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Cassidy said:


> this is me last sunday with my best friend sarah.
> i'm on the left. i had so much makeup on i felt like someone stuffed my face in a cake. :b



You have a great smile Cass'.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Latest pic of me taken at Alton Towers Resort (UK's Number 1 Themepark Resort)






Just when i came off Nemesis - the most intense and best ride there You can never go on that ride and not come off with a bad hair day lol






At the entrance...very tired.


----------



## K-Shong99

me getting my hair did.
[that is my friend's boyfriend in the red.
it was really random.]:





and me showing how i really feel about going to prom.
terrible picture, i know.
i was not thrilled at all.
i am a jeans and t-shirt kinda girl, so the dress really sucked:


----------



## saratogadreamin09

K-Shong99 said:


> me getting my hair did.
> [that is my friend's boyfriend in the red.
> it was really random.]:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me showing how i really feel about going to prom.
> terrible picture, i know.
> i was not thrilled at all.
> i am a jeans and t-shirt kinda girl, so the dress really sucked:



you look beautiful and i love your dress


----------



## minniemouse440044

i lover my best friend megan 
she is queen at thats what she said jokes :]


----------



## ginnygirl102

PosessedEeyore said:


> thank yerr
> and yes, Harry Potter is pretty awesome.
> *GotTheShirtForLike8DollarsAtHotTopic*
> I know your not supposed to tell people when you get something cheap like that, but I like to brag about its awesomeness and how cheap I got it for
> 
> 
> 
> I like this
> very purtyy



haha that is a great price!! I will go to Hot Topic soon....

and Thank You 



MrsSparrow.. said:


> Wow, so pretty.
> you remind me sooo much of my friend Abbie.



Well thank you! and haha I'm sure this Abbie is beautiful


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> Everybody is sooo gorgeous!
> Here are some I took today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the second one, I tried blurring out my blemishes but it didnt work well and resulted in somewhat messing up the picture xD
> an yes, I have a Harry Potter shirt on



ooh look at that Hottie xD
gorgeous(sp?) sophie dear. :]


----------



## diva122094

K-Shong99 said:


> me getting my hair did.
> [that is my friend's boyfriend in the red.
> it was really random.]:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me showing how i really feel about going to prom.
> terrible picture, i know.
> i was not thrilled at all.
> i am a jeans and t-shirt kinda girl, so the dress really sucked:


Your really pretty. 
I think this is the first picture i have ever seen of you. 


minniemouse440044 said:


> i lover my best friend megan
> she is queen at thats what she said jokes :]



Your so pretty ! I am also in loooove with your hair !


----------



## PosessedEeyore

ginnygirl102 said:


> haha that is a great price!! I will go to Hot Topic soon....
> 
> and Thank You



No problem



Princess victoria said:


> ooh look at that Hottie xD
> gorgeous(sp?) sophie dear. :]



thank Victoria, my love


----------



## Captain Brain




----------



## 3mtn-kate

first time i've been to the beach this year =D it was so cold....lol






words cannot describe how hyper i was this night...and i just loved that hat






me and my friend manda at a fair last year


----------



## PigletGurl

sweet hats!


----------



## 3mtn-kate

PigletGurl said:


> sweet hats!



lol thanks those were probably the most tourist-ish things i own.  i haven't worn it anywhere except that day and it was like 15 bucks...oh well


----------



## Cassidy

Captain Brain said:


>


Handsome.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Everyone's looking great! 
Here's some of me, and then some of my trip to Italy. 




Me, flashing the peace. 




Some of the glass in Murano. 




Some of my friends on a waterbus in Italy. 




My friend Cadi. She's a nutcase. 




My friend Oliver, when we were on a gondola. 




My friend Rob, (THE Rob, Sofeh. xD) with some henna tattoo he got. x]




Venice, from our Gondola. 




Venice, again.


----------



## PAdisney1995

Captain Brain said:


>


Handsome



3mtn-kate said:


> first time i've been to the beach this year =D it was so cold....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> words cannot describe how hyper i was this night...and i just loved that hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my friend manda at a fair last year


Your very cute, and so is your friend. I love your hats!!!



Smiley.Socks said:


> Everyone's looking great!
> Here's some of me, and then some of my trip to Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, flashing the peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the glass in Murano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my friends on a waterbus in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Cadi. She's a nutcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Oliver, when we were on a gondola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Rob, (THE Rob, Sofeh. xD) with some henna tattoo he got. x]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venice, from our Gondola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venice, again.


 Oh Elin your very pretty. You look like you had a great time. Very pretty/handsome friends. I would love to see Italy!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


> i lover my best friend megan
> she is queen at thats what she said jokes :]



LOVE IT! your so beautiful Rach!


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Smiley.Socks said:


> Everyone's looking great!
> Here's some of me, and then some of my trip to Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, flashing the peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the glass in Murano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my friends on a waterbus in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Cadi. She's a nutcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Oliver, when we were on a gondola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Rob, (THE Rob, Sofeh. xD) with some henna tattoo he got. x]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venice, from our Gondola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venice, again.



Elz! your gorgeous!
and oooh "the rob"
xD


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

thiis is me last sunday...
i kno i havent been on much lately  
but im starting to get back on again...and for those of you who dont know me..im amanda =]


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

ok so i dont think the above post worked ^^^ so i changed my avatar =]
its from last week so take alook =]
<<<<


----------



## Mrs.Musso

ginnygirl102 said:


> I lurves this picture....



you are SO pretty


----------



## Mrs.Musso

princesskelz said:


> ewh.
> jkjk your beautiful lauren
> 
> 
> very pretty. i love your hair!
> 
> 
> awwwh. very cute.
> 
> 
> ha. your beautiful
> 
> love this. i love how the sun brightens your face.
> 
> 
> love your eyes!
> 
> 
> cute.
> 
> 
> you look like you wanna eat me....
> smile your very pretty Sian
> 
> 
> cute.
> 
> 
> so either its the computer i was using but all of your past pics were just big red X's..but i can see these and your amazingly beautiful...AND TAN!
> 
> beautiful
> 
> 
> cute.
> 
> 
> amazing smile
> 
> 
> very pretty. hope you had fun.
> 
> last night was our Spring Formal. i went and had an amazing time!



omygosh, your so gorgeous! you look just like my cousin, kayla, who has a sister named kelsey.


----------



## aidaneric

[/IMG]
i love to smile!


----------



## Cassidy

aidaneric said:


> [/IMG]
> i love to smile!


you're cute!


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo

I haven't been on in a while, so i didn't get the chance to look at all the pictures that were posted. But the ones i saw were superb!

here are a couple that are the most recent.





i was on my way home from the zoo, and i was bored. 





the ever so classic bathroom mirror picture.


----------



## PAdisney1995

Very pretty/handsome








 After swimming






 Kubota and I


----------



## PigletGurl

ms.tinkerpoo said:


> I haven't been on in a while, so i didn't get the chance to look at all the pictures that were posted. But the ones i saw were superb!
> 
> here are a couple that are the most recent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was on my way home from the zoo, and i was bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ever so classic bathroom mirror picture.



first time i see ur pics Haylea! You're pretty!



PAdisney1995 said:


> Very pretty/handsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After swimming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kubota and I



pretty


----------



## PigletGurl

kk heres another boring pic lol
took it right now


----------



## CrazySteph

Cheer team! middle row.. 2nd from left!


----------



## PigletGurl

CrazySteph said:


> Cheer team! middle row.. 2nd from left!



for me, that looks painful.

but cute photo.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

ms.tinkerpoo said:


> I haven't been on in a while, so i didn't get the chance to look at all the pictures that were posted. But the ones i saw were superb!
> 
> here are a couple that are the most recent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was on my way home from the zoo, and i was bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ever so classic bathroom mirror picture.



very pretty Haylea


----------



## minniemouse440044

diva122094 said:


> Your really pretty.
> I think this is the first picture i have ever seen of you.
> 
> 
> Your so pretty ! I am also in loooove with your hair !





CrazySteph said:


> LOVE IT! your so beautiful Rach!



thanks guys.
that was a good hair day haha
its normally all gay and retarded/
hahaha


----------



## diva122094

minniemouse440044 said:


> thanks guys.
> that was a good hair day haha
> its normally all gay and retarded/
> hahaha



your welcome


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> Cheer team! middle row.. 2nd from left!



steph your so pretty :]
cant wait till june if we meet up with Tom!
hahaha


----------



## Smiley.Socks

PAdisney1995 said:


> Oh Elin your very pretty. You look like you had a great time. Very pretty/handsome friends. I would love to see Italy!!!



Thankya Jess.
Italy was amazing. I really hope you get to go someday. 


PosessedEeyore said:


> Elz! your gorgeous!
> and oooh "the rob"
> xD


Thanks Sofeh. 
Yes, "the" Rob. xD


aidaneric said:


> [/IMG]
> i love to smile!


You have a great smile. :]


PAdisney1995 said:


> Very pretty/handsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After swimming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kubota and I



Very pretty Jess.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Everyone looks fantastic!


----------



## PAdisney1995

PigletGurl said:


> first time i see ur pics Haylea! You're pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> pretty


 Thanks Wanda



Smiley.Socks said:


> Thankya Jess.
> Italy was amazing. I really hope you get to go someday.
> 
> Thanks Sofeh.
> Yes, "the" Rob. xD
> 
> You have a great smile. :]
> 
> 
> Very pretty Jess.


Thanks Elin


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Smiley.Socks said:


> Thanks Sofeh.
> Yes, "the" Rob. xD



No problem Elz ;D
and :-O


----------



## disneychick2721

Elin your gorgeous. 

as well as everyone else.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

PosessedEeyore said:


> No problem Elz ;D
> and :-O



xD


disneychick2721 said:


> Elin your gorgeous.
> 
> as well as everyone else.



Thankya Kara.


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Beautiful lake erieee


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

aidaneric said:


> [/IMG]
> i love to smile!



super cute! =]


----------



## PigletGurl

Awesome scenery, and ure pretty, carly!

i love wearing scarves!





bahahahahaha <----- nerddddd


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

PigletGurl said:


> Awesome scenery, and ure pretty, carly!
> 
> i love wearing scarves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bahahahahaha <----- nerddddd



goorgeeuuus wanda 
annd yea..i noticed the hole thing with the scarves hahaha


----------



## The Wendy Bird

PigletGurl said:


> Awesome scenery, and ure pretty, carly!
> 
> i love wearing scarves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bahahahahaha <----- nerddddd


Wanda you are really pretty. I love the glasses.


----------



## princesskelz

EyoreFANS12 said:


> Beautiful lake erieee


 


PigletGurl said:


> Awesome scenery, and ure pretty, carly!
> 
> i love wearing scarves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bahahahahaha <----- nerddddd


 
beautiful both of you!





my mom took this picture wile i was sleeping xD
this was when i had to get all of that testing done.





xD





new phone new glasses and a new shirt!


----------



## Cassidy

This was taken today.


This is my best friend everr


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Wandaaa-- cutee i like your hair a ton!
Kelsey-- I love the last picture and your glasses are freaking awesome!
Cassidy-- Cutee it looks like our bowling place here i dont know whyy haa.


----------



## PigletGurl

EyoreFANS12 said:


> *Wandaaa-- cutee i like your hair a ton!*
> Kelsey-- I love the last picture and your glasses are freaking awesome!
> Cassidy-- Cutee it looks like our bowling place here i dont know whyy haa.



Thanks! :


----------



## Emzie

me and my friends have our random days... ;D





<   Mee *&* 'Belleeee  > my bestest. 





<   Graccee my other bestest* &* Meee   >


Don't ask what we're doing. rofl.


----------



## keegro94

Emzie said:


> me and my friends have our random days... ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <   Mee *&* 'Belleeee  > my bestest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <   Graccee my other bestest* &* Meee   >
> 
> 
> Don't ask what we're doing. rofl.





You are really hot =]


----------



## Pearls




----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Pearls said:


>



Soooooo pretty!


----------



## keegro94

Pearls said:


>




Wow. your cute =]


----------



## life of the party

EyoreFANS12 said:


> Beautiful lake erieee


 
this is such a cool picturee!
your really pretty !


PigletGurl said:


> Awesome scenery, and ure pretty, carly!
> 
> i love wearing scarves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bahahahahaha <----- nerddddd


 hahah i lovee the secondd one!



princesskelz said:


> beautiful both of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mom took this picture wile i was sleeping xD
> this was when i had to get all of that testing done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new phone new glasses and a new shirt!


 
aww why were you in the hospital?


Cassidy said:


> This was taken today.
> 
> 
> This is my best friend everr


cutee!
your soooo pretty ! * is jealous
 were you bowling?




Emzie said:


> me and my friends have our random days... ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < Mee *&* 'Belleeee > my bestest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < Graccee my other bestest* &* Meee >
> 
> 
> Don't ask what we're doing. rofl.


 
haha niiice
i love your hairr! (both of you  )
you remind me of me & my friends 


Pearls said:


>


 supersupersuper pretty!


----------



## DisGirlAllie

Riding the Anaconda. We told Tate that it went underwater, as a joke. She believed us. 





My phone is a device of mystical wonder





Entertaining the little one





Hippy dippy. The most current pic I have.


----------



## life of the party

DisGirlAllie said:


> Riding the Anaconda. We told Tate that it went underwater, as a joke. She believed us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My phone is a device of mystical wonder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entertaining the little one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippy dippy. The most current pic I have.


 
lmaoo
the first one totaly made my dayy
xD

super pretty


----------



## DisGirlAllie

life of the party said:


> lmaoo
> the first one totaly made my dayy
> xD
> 
> super pretty


Yeah, she was pretty mad afterwards
Thank you


----------



## PigletGurl

Cassidy said:


> This was taken today.
> 
> 
> This is my best friend everr



Cassidy, ure gorgeous!



Emzie said:


> me and my friends have our random days... ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <   Mee *&* 'Belleeee  > my bestest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <   Graccee my other bestest* &* Meee   >
> 
> 
> Don't ask what we're doing. rofl.



gahh i LOVE ur hair!!!!!!



Pearls said:


>



very pretty. 


Aliie - i loove the first pic! lol


blah okay here is I lol






universal studios






ahaa!!! my uber long hair muahhahahahahha


----------



## jbcheerchick93

PigletGurl said:


>



omg! your hair is soooooo pretty! i'm jealous


----------



## CrazyChik

Idk.


----------



## Princess victoria

Newest. :]


----------



## KidGoofy

Emzie said:


> me and my friends have our random days... ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <   Mee *&* 'Belleeee  > my bestest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <   Graccee my other bestest* &* Meee   >
> 
> 
> Don't ask what we're doing. rofl.



lol...it looks like you are about to karate chop your friend and very pretty



DisGirlAllie said:


> Riding the Anaconda. We told Tate that it went underwater, as a joke. She believed us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My phone is a device of mystical wonder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entertaining the little one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippy dippy. The most current pic I have.



Very pretty...and the 1st pic is hilarious



CrazyChik said:


> Idk.



Bow Chicka Wow Wow...Hazzi is a Hottie


----------



## DisGirlAllie

KidGoofy said:


> lol...it looks like you are about to karate chop your friend and very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> *Very pretty...and the 1st pic is hilarious*
> 
> 
> 
> Bow Chicka Wow Wow...Hazzi is a Hottie



Thank you


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> Bow Chicka Wow Wow...Hazzi is a Hottie



Haha, thanks?


----------



## Heffalumpy

Wow, I haven't seen this many nice looking hot people in one place in like forever.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> Newest. :]




Victoria, you are too beautiful for words!


----------



## Heffalumpy

Okay since I hate taking picture this will probably be the only time I will post a picture of myself. Here goes nothing.







Me with the better half of the family my older sister.


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


> Haha, thanks?


did you already forget about how I used to flirt with you...lol


----------



## StitchfansJr

Heffalumpy said:


> Okay since I hate taking picture this will probably be the only time I will post a picture of myself. Here goes nothing.


I love your eyes.


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> did you already forget about how I used to flirt with you...lol



Sadly not


----------



## Heffalumpy

StitchfansJr said:


> I love your eyes.


Thank You


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Sorry if they are huge 

Me in a tree... I kinda look stupid but oh well xD






And to sidetrack the hideousness out of that one, heres one I like


----------



## CrazyChik

PosessedEeyore said:


> Sorry if they are huge
> 
> Me in a tree... I kinda look stupid but oh well xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to sidetrack the hideousness out of that one, heres one I like



Damn girl you're pretty


----------



## StitchfansJr

PosessedEeyore said:


> Sorry if they are huge
> 
> Me in a tree... I kinda look stupid but oh well xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to sidetrack the hideousness out of that one, heres one I like


Sophie! I still love your plaid shorts in the first one. XD

And yay for the purpley one.


----------



## Heffalumpy

PosessedEeyore said:


> Sorry if they are huge
> 
> Me in a tree... I kinda look stupid but oh well xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to sidetrack the hideousness out of that one, heres one I like


You don't look stupid at all. You are very pretty. Who is on your shirt in the 1st picture?


----------



## PosessedEeyore

CrazyChik said:


> Damn girl you're pretty



Thanks Haz. I saw your pics on the page before, and you are too! 



StitchfansJr said:


> Sophie! I still love your plaid shorts in the first one. XD
> 
> And yay for the purpley one.



why thank you Allison my love




Heffalumpy said:


> You don't look stupid at all. You are very pretty. Who is on your shirt in the 1st picture?



Thanks Shane. 
Its Cobra Starship thats on my shirt


----------



## CrazyChik

PosessedEeyore said:


> Thanks Haz. I saw your pics on the page before, and you are too!



Ahahahaha.
I posted those become of the awesomness of my socks. I tried to get as little face as possible xD


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> Idk.


Very pretty Haz.
And LOVE your socks! 


Princess victoria said:


> Newest. :]


I love your glasses, and you're very pretty Victoria. 


Heffalumpy said:


> Okay since I hate taking picture this will probably be the only time I will post a picture of myself. Here goes nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with the better half of the family my older sister.


you have reeeally blue eyes. xD


PosessedEeyore said:


> Sorry if they are huge
> 
> Me in a tree... I kinda look stupid but oh well xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to sidetrack the hideousness out of that one, heres one I like



Sofeh is gorgeous!


----------



## Heffalumpy

Smiley.Socks said:


> Very pretty Haz.
> And LOVE your socks!
> 
> I love your glasses, and you're very pretty Victoria.
> 
> you have reeeally blue eyes. xD
> 
> 
> Sofeh is gorgeous!


Yes I do.


----------



## CrazyChik

Yes I really do have a horse.
And to prove he's not always so scruffy looking:


----------



## PosessedEeyore

CrazyChik said:


> Sofeh is gorgeous!



thanks Elz!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Heffalumpy said:


> Yes I do.



 xD

Haz, Comet looks greeeeeat.


----------



## Heffalumpy

CrazyChik said:


> Yes I really do have a horse.
> And to prove he's not always so scruffy looking:


 I knew you were an elf. Great pictures.


----------



## CrazyChik

Smiley.Socks said:


> xD
> 
> Haz, Comet looks greeeeeat.



Thanks 
His summer coat is coming through real nice!
I must get newer pictures of us!
And thanks on the previous comment too, my socks are totally awesome


----------



## CrazyChik

Heffalumpy said:


> I knew you were an elf. Great pictures.



Hah bloody hah 
It's my sister's costume xD
Btw you're kind of hot.


----------



## KidGoofy

Heffalumpy said:


> Okay since I hate taking picture this will probably be the only time I will post a picture of myself. Here goes nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with the better half of the family my older sister.



You look a lot like a kid from my school.



CrazyChik said:


> Sadly not


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> Thanks
> His summer coat is coming through real nice!
> I must get newer pictures of us!
> And thanks on the previous comment too, my socks are totally awesome



Goood. 
You must! 
Where are your socks from, btw?


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


>



Last time we talked you were trying to beat my butt at basketball, I think xD



Smiley.Socks said:


> Goood.
> You must!
> Where are your socks from, btw?


I have no clue! My mum bought them for me xD
I have four other pairs that I bought at Olympia so I guess you just have to try odd little stores.


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


> *Last time we talked you were trying to beat my butt at basketball, I think xD*
> 
> 
> I have no clue! My mum bought them for me xD
> I have four other pairs that I bought at Olympia so I guess you just have to try odd little stores.



huh? i dont remember that


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> Last time we talked you were trying to beat my butt at basketball, I think xD
> 
> 
> I have no clue! My mum bought them for me xD
> I have four other pairs that I bought at Olympia so I guess you just have to try odd little stores.



Oh coool.


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> huh? i dont remember that



I do! I probably provoked it though xD


----------



## Heffalumpy

CrazyChik said:


> Hah bloody hah
> It's my sister's costume xD
> Btw you're kind of hot.


 I better check my temp then. Thank You



KidGoofy said:


> You look a lot like a kid from my school.


 Are you from Vancouver?


----------



## PigletGurl

Heffalumpy said:


> Okay since I hate taking picture this will probably be the only time I will post a picture of myself. Here goes nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with the better half of the family my older sister.



your kinda cute


----------



## CrazyChik

Heffalumpy said:


> I better check my temp then. Thank You




I meant as in a cute way. But you knew that.


----------



## Heffalumpy

PigletGurl said:


> your kinda cute


Thank You



CrazyChik said:


> I meant as in a cute way. But you knew that.


 . Yes I did. Thank You


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


> I do! I probably provoked it though xD



Probably but it makes things a lot more fun



Heffalumpy said:


> I better check my temp then. Thank You
> 
> Are you from Vancouver?



No...Im from the US(New Jersey to be more specific). It is more of just the face...you look skinnier...the kid I know is 6 foot and jacked...lol


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> Probably but it makes things a lot more fun
> 
> 
> 
> No...Im from the US(New Jersey to be more specific). It is more of just the face...you look skinnier...the kid I know is 6 foot and jacked...lol



Yeh because I'm like the definition of fun.
xD


----------



## Heffalumpy

KidGoofy said:


> Probably but it makes things a lot more fun
> 
> 
> 
> No...Im from the US(New Jersey to be more specific). It is more of just the face...you look skinnier...the kid I know is 6 foot and jacked...lol


 I am 6 foot, but not really jacked.


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


> Yeh because I'm like the definition of fun.
> xD



you are...lol


----------



## I'm a Divaaaaa

From my friend Jill's birthday last night.







me and my friend arnaldo.  i think i blinded him with the flash haha.






















Haha, photobooth is so fun!


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> you are...lol


----------



## Heffalumpy

I'm a Divaaaaa said:


> From my friend Jill's birthday last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my friend arnaldo.  i think i blinded him with the flash haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, photobooth is so fun!


Very pretty.


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> Victoria, you are too beautiful for words!


Awww Thank you dear. :] 



PosessedEeyore said:


> Sorry if they are huge
> 
> Me in a tree... I kinda look stupid but oh well xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to sidetrack the hideousness out of that one, heres one I like



Sophie, you're Gawwgeous. :]



Smiley.Socks said:


> Very pretty Haz.
> And LOVE your socks!
> 
> I love your glasses, and you're very pretty Victoria.
> 
> you have reeeally blue eyes. xD
> 
> 
> Sofeh is gorgeous!



Thanks Elin! :]


----------



## princesskelz

DisGirlAllie said:


> Riding the Anaconda. We told Tate that it went underwater, as a joke. She believed us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My phone is a device of mystical wonder
> 
> 
> Entertaining the little one
> 
> 
> Hippy dippy. The most current pic I have.


 very pretty. i love the first one



PigletGurl said:


> Cassidy, ure gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> gahh i LOVE ur hair!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty.
> 
> 
> Aliie - i loove the first pic! lol
> 
> 
> blah okay here is I lol
> 
> 
> 
> universal studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahaa!!! my uber long hair muahhahahahahha


 BETTLEJUICE! 
very pretty Wanda


Princess victoria said:


> Newest. :]


pretty



Heffalumpy said:


> Okay since I hate taking picture this will probably be the only time I will post a picture of myself. Here goes nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with the better half of the family my older sister.


 
Woah....Woah....WOah... yerr CUTE!


PosessedEeyore said:


> Sorry if they are huge
> 
> Me in a tree... I kinda look stupid but oh well xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to sidetrack the hideousness out of that one, heres one I like


very cute Sofa!



CrazyChik said:


> Yes I really do have a horse.
> And to prove he's not always so scruffy looking:


Hazzi the adorable christmas elf!
cute.



I'm a Divaaaaa said:


> From my friend Jill's birthday last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my friend arnaldo. i think i blinded him with the flash haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, photobooth is so fun!


very pretty Corey

Oh and Rachel i was in the hospital becuase the docters thought i had a brain toumor. the MRI turned out clean. 





Ready for an MRI? you bet.





i can do a 360 in one of these





Normal picture! <3 this one is my fav right now


----------



## CrazyChik

princesskelz said:


> *Woah....Woah....WOah... yerr CUTE!*
> 
> 
> 
> Hazzi the adorable christmas elf!
> cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for an MRI? you bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can do a 360 in one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal picture! <3 this one is my fav right now



I bagsied him first Kels! xD

You're very pretty my dear 

And thanks.


----------



## Heffalumpy

CrazyChik said:


> I bagsied him first Kels! xD
> 
> You're very pretty my dear
> 
> And thanks.




Kels, you are really pretty and thanks.


----------



## princesskelz

Thanks you two


----------



## CrazyChik

Heffalumpy said:


> Kels, you are really pretty and thanks.



In my defense you weren't supposed to be here.


----------



## Heffalumpy

CrazyChik said:


> In my defense you weren't supposed to be here.


----------



## ginnygirl102

ME i've posted this like 4 times....but I'ma post it again haha

Heffalumpy (srry don't know your name yet) YOUR EYES ARE AMAZING!  You are awesomely cute 

Victoria-BEAUTIFUL as always 

Kels-Love the picture in the grass 

Haz-Love the horse and the costume haha


----------



## princesskelz

*gag*


Rosie your beautiful!! that GAG was not for you. it was derected to Hazzi


----------



## CrazyChik

princesskelz said:


> *gag*


What?
xD



ginnygirl102 said:


> ME i've posted this like 4 times....but I'ma post it again haha
> 
> Heffalumpy (srry don't know your name yet) YOUR EYES ARE AMAZING!  You are awesomely cute
> 
> Victoria-BEAUTIFUL as always
> 
> Kels-Love the picture in the grass
> 
> Haz-Love the horse and the costume haha



Haha thanks Rose.
You're very pretty


----------



## ginnygirl102

haha thank you Haz and Kels!!!


----------



## Heffalumpy

ginnygirl102 said:


> ME i've posted this like 4 times....but I'ma post it again haha
> 
> Heffalumpy (srry don't know your name yet) YOUR EYES ARE AMAZING!  You are awesomely cute
> 
> Victoria-BEAUTIFUL as always
> 
> Kels-Love the picture in the grass
> 
> Haz-Love the horse and the costume haha


ginnygirl: my name is Shane and thank you. You are beautiful.


----------



## ginnygirl102

Hi nice to meet you I'm Rose! and Thank you very Much


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> Awww Thank you dear. :]
> Sophie, you're Gawwgeous. :]



no problem, my love
and thanks 



princesskelz said:


> very cute Sofa!



thanks Kels
and I really like the last picture that you posted, very pretty!


----------



## Rayxxo

-Rachel <333


----------



## Cassidy

Rayxxo said:


> -Rachel <333


You are gorgeous.


----------



## Heffalumpy

Rayxxo said:


> -Rachel <333


 You are very pretty


----------



## DramaQueen

I'm a Divaaaaa said:


> From my friend Jill's birthday last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my friend arnaldo.  i think i blinded him with the flash haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, photobooth is so fun!



omg ur so freaking pretty!!! <333
you actually kinda look like vanessa hudgens--and pls take that as a compliment cuz she is super gorgeous. lol


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo

Heffalumpy said:


> Okay since I hate taking picture this will probably be the only time I will post a picture of myself. Here goes nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with the better half of the family my older sister.


 
i am in love with your eyes. they are really pretty. 



PosessedEeyore said:


> Sorry if they are huge
> 
> Me in a tree... I kinda look stupid but oh well xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to sidetrack the hideousness out of that one, heres one I like


 
sophie, you are really pretty! no where near hideous.



I'm a Divaaaaa said:


> From my friend Jill's birthday last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my friend arnaldo. i think i blinded him with the flash haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, photobooth is so fun!


 

looks like you guys had loads of fun.
your very lovely.



princesskelz said:


> very pretty. i love the first one
> 
> 
> BETTLEJUICE!
> very pretty Wanda
> 
> pretty
> 
> 
> 
> Woah....Woah....WOah... yerr CUTE!
> 
> very cute Sofa!
> 
> 
> Hazzi the adorable christmas elf!
> cute.
> 
> 
> very pretty Corey
> 
> Oh and Rachel i was in the hospital becuase the docters thought i had a brain toumor. the MRI turned out clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for an MRI? you bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can do a 360 in one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal picture! <3 this one is my fav right now


 
i love the pic of you in the grass.



Rayxxo said:


> -Rachel <333


 
you're very pretty, and i love your shirt in the second picture.





this one isn't as recent, but i just now found it in my many picture folders.






and this one is from...Wednesday.


----------



## Rayxxo

Cassidy said:


> You are gorgeous.


Thank you! 



Heffalumpy said:


> You are very pretty


Thanks! 



ms.tinkerpoo said:


> i am in love with your eyes. they are really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> sophie, you are really pretty! no where near hideous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like you guys had loads of fun.
> your very lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> i love the pic of you in the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> you're very pretty, and i love your shirt in the second picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one isn't as recent, but i just now found it in my many picture folders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is from...Wednesday.




Thank you! Your very pretty too!


----------



## Heffalumpy

Thank You Ms. Tinkerpoo. You are very pretty yourself.


----------



## PigletGurl

Rayxxo said:


> -Rachel <333



hi. ure gorgeous



I'm a Divaaaaa said:


> From my friend Jill's birthday last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my friend arnaldo.  i think i blinded him with the flash haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, photobooth is so fun!



woah. def. vanessa hudgens there. 



princesskelz said:


> very pretty. i love the first one
> 
> 
> BETTLEJUICE!
> very pretty Wanda
> 
> pretty
> 
> 
> 
> Woah....Woah....WOah... yerr CUTE!
> 
> very cute Sofa!
> 
> 
> Hazzi the adorable christmas elf!
> cute.
> 
> 
> very pretty Corey
> 
> Oh and Rachel i was in the hospital becuase the docters thought i had a brain toumor. the MRI turned out clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for an MRI? you bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can do a 360 in one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal picture! <3 this one is my fav right now



i love the last one.. u look so adorable 



ginnygirl102 said:


> ME i've posted this like 4 times....but I'ma post it again haha
> 
> Heffalumpy (srry don't know your name yet) YOUR EYES ARE AMAZING!  You are awesomely cute
> 
> Victoria-BEAUTIFUL as always
> 
> Kels-Love the picture in the grass
> 
> Haz-Love the horse and the costume haha



beautiful


----------



## PigletGurl

My sis and I. I adooore this  pic <3

im the one in pink


----------



## KidGoofy

It seems like everyone is posting pics today so Im going to follow the trend




Dodgeball Tourny '09- Its from December but its ok. I'm hopefully getting new pics from the play.


----------



## metsluva57

The most recent one of me...even though you can't see me. haha
me and my best friend on thursday in the midtown tunnel (it goes into NYC) to see the new york philermonic(sp?) with orchestra





reposts-


----------



## Shelton123

Pearls said:


>



OK, you look exactly like Lenka!






And that is a very very good thing, because she is a very very beautiful woman.


----------



## Sparx

matt graduated saturday. this is us before the ceremony.





this was about 7 am. so sleepy. and htat was after an hour drive.





matt in his seat. 





tennessee tech alumni!!


----------



## Rayxxo

Thank you for the compliments everyone!


----------



## K-Shong99

sorry if these are kinda big.


cheesey:






smirk:


----------



## saratogadreamin09

K-Shong99 said:


> sorry if these are kinda big.
> 
> 
> cheesey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smirk:



Still very, very pretty


----------



## KidGoofy

Rayxxo said:


> Thank you for the compliments everyone!



wow...very cute



K-Shong99 said:


> sorry if these are kinda big.
> 
> 
> cheesey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smirk:



you have pretty eyes


----------



## Sports Blondie

cheer banquettt 





NCA nationalss





1920's speak easy in historyyy.


----------



## Heffalumpy

metsluva57-you are adorable

Sparx-I love your curly hair & smile

Rayxxo-very pretty

K-Shong 99-you are beautiful. Love your eyes

Sports Blondie-you are really pretty


----------



## PAdisney1995

I've posted this a lot but I wanted to again.


----------



## Heffalumpy

PAdisney1995 said:


> I've posted this a lot but I wanted to again.


Jess what a beautiful smile.


----------



## metsluva57

Dance pictures were on saturday!
So here's my class(top row in the middle)-






and my individual picture-


----------



## saratogadreamin09

metsluva57 said:


> Dance pictures were on saturday!
> So here's my class(top row in the middle)-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my individual picture-



How tall are you? you look so tall in the first one!


----------



## metsluva57

saratogadreamin09 said:


> How tall are you? you look so tall in the first one!



5'6 I think. And the girl on the right of me is in high school and I'm only in 7th grade .. haha


----------



## ReelBigFish419

edit: ignore this post


----------



## PAdisney1995

Heffalumpy said:


> Jess what a beautiful smile.


Thanks Shane


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

great pics, everyone


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

In my room:







Repost: Because it's my favourite picture


----------



## Crazee Diser

*On the Carousel*





*Me and my two lil bros with Scrooge McDuck*





*Me and Mom with Tigger*





*Me and My Favorite Mushu*





*Me & Mulan*





*Me & Belle*





*Me and Minnie*





*Me & My One Lil Bro at WDW(Santa Mickey Ears Hat)*





*Me & My other LIl bro(Me with Santa Mickey Ears Hat)*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Wow.  You're very pretty Bella


----------



## Crazee Diser

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Wow.  You're very pretty Bella


 Thank You Sian, you are very pretty as well. I love the face in the 2nd picture.


----------



## PAdisney1995

Crazee Diser said:


> *On the Carousel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me and my two lil bros with Scrooge McDuck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me and Mom with Tigger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me and My Favorite Mushu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me & Mulan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me & Belle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me and Minnie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me & My One Lil Bro at WDW(Santa Mickey Ears Hat)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me & My other LIl bro(Me with Santa Mickey Ears Hat)*



Very Pretty Bella. My sis enjoyed seeing the disney pictures.


----------



## Crazee Diser

PAdisney1995 said:


> Very Pretty Bella. My sis enjoyed seeing the disney pictures.


 Thank You


----------



## kaye loves dating

Kelly is pretty!


----------



## ginnygirl102

Sian and Bella-  Yall are 2 BEAUTIFUL girls!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PigletGurl

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> In my room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repost: Because it's my favourite picture



i dont get tired of these pics lol espeically the last one. funny duude!!



Crazee Diser said:


> *On the Carousel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me and my two lil bros with Scrooge McDuck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me and Mom with Tigger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me and My Favorite Mushu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me & Mulan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me & Belle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me and Minnie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me & My One Lil Bro at WDW(Santa Mickey Ears Hat)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me & My other LIl bro(Me with Santa Mickey Ears Hat)*



hi bella, cute name , like twilight lmaoo

pretty!


----------



## PigletGurl

note i have heart shaped earring i love them <3


----------



## bananda

great photos everyone 

me and my friend being tools (last year)





i like this one, even though my hair looks slightly mullet-y (about 2 years ago)





and a re-post, coz i love it (about a month ago)


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

ginnygirl102 said:


> Sian and Bella-  Yall are 2 BEAUTIFUL girls!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks Rose   Dude, we should catch up some time. 



bananda said:


> great photos everyone
> 
> me and my friend being tools (last year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this one, even though my hair looks slightly mullet-y (about 2 years ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a re-post, coz i love it (about a month ago)



Majorly pretty Amanda


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Right before Garrett's sports banquet Monday night.





and again.





having fun with PhotoShop 





haa, torn up jeans. They didn't come like that; 
that's from hard work! ahaha. 
They got caught on a bob wire fence. lol.





I just found this one about five minutes ago. 
It's from our third trip.. in '06. 

We're going back in a few days. I can't wait


----------



## Cassidy




----------



## jbcheerchick93

***disclaimer....i love editing***
















single unedited photo


----------



## Crazee Diser

ginnygirl102 said:


> Sian and Bella-  Yall are 2 BEAUTIFUL girls!!!!!!!!!!


Thank You



PigletGurl said:


> i dont get tired of these pics lol espeically the last one. funny duude!!
> 
> 
> 
> hi bella, cute name , like twilight lmaoo
> 
> pretty!


Thank You and Yes I like Twilight, but I had the name first. 



PigletGurl said:


> note i have heart shaped earring i love them <3


You are really pretty.


bananda said:


> great photos everyone
> 
> me and my friend being tools (last year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this one, even though my hair looks slightly mullet-y (about 2 years ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a re-post, coz i love it (about a month ago)


 You are really pretty. The one picture you look like Lacey Chabert from Mean Girls.



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Right before Garrett's sports banquet Monday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having fun with PhotoShop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haa, torn up jeans. They didn't come like that;
> that's from hard work! ahaha.
> They got caught on a bob wire fence. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this one about five minutes ago.
> It's from our third trip.. in '06.
> 
> We're going back in a few days. I can't wait


 Very pretty. You got to love Tigger.



Cassidy said:


>


 You are adorable. Love your smile.



jbcheerchick93 said:


> ***disclaimer....i love editing***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> single unedited photo


You are beautiful. Great pictures.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Cassidy said:


>



Wow you're very pretty


----------



## ginnygirl102

meeeee


----------



## Crazee Diser

^ geez can your eyes be any prettier?


----------



## ginnygirl102

Crazee Diser said:


> ^ geez can your eyes be any prettier?



haha thanks Bella


----------



## bananda

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Thanks Rose   Dude, we should catch up some time.
> 
> 
> 
> *Majorly pretty Amanda*





Crazee Diser said:


> Thank You
> 
> Thank You and Yes I like Twilight, but I had the name first.
> 
> 
> You are really pretty.
> *You are really pretty. The one picture you look like Lacey Chabert from Mean Girls.*
> 
> Very pretty. You got to love Tigger.
> 
> You are adorable. Love your smile.
> 
> 
> You are beautiful. Great pictures.



thanks sian and bella


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Cassidy said:


>



Wow, Cassidy, you're beautiful 



bananda said:


> thanks sian and bella



No problem Amanda


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Cassidy said:


>


Cassidy, you're so pretty.
I love your smile. 


jbcheerchick93 said:


> ***disclaimer....i love editing***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> single unedited photo


Jesse!
You're so pretty girl!
I think these are the first pictures I've seen of you. 


ginnygirl102 said:


> meeeee



You have lovely eyes Rose.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

ginnygirl102 said:


> meeeee


Rosieeeee! So pretty!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

From my Freshman-Sophomore dance last Saturday night (5/9). I'll try to get a picture up later of my two besties and I (wasn't loading properly).


----------



## I Am What I Am

I'll post better picture someother time. IE: MY hair's done ect ect


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Sooo pretty Pecan! 
and thats a very cute dog that you are holding...


----------



## I Am What I Am

AmandaSparks730 said:


> From my Freshman-Sophomore dance last Saturday night (5/9). I'll try to get a picture up later of my two besties and I (wasn't loading properly).


Sooo pretty Meggerz!

I love your dress too!


PosessedEeyore said:


> Sooo pretty Pecan!
> and thats a very cute dog that you are holding...


Thanks 
Yep, that's my baby!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

I Am What I Am said:


> Sooo pretty Meggerz!
> 
> I love your dress too!
> 
> Thanks
> Yep, that's my baby!


Thanks, Jaderz!

And you're so pretty! Not at all like I imagined (no, not a bad thing)!


----------



## I Am What I Am

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Thanks, Jaderz!
> 
> And you're so pretty! Not at all like I imagined (no, not a bad thing)!




Your welcome Meggerz,

Now I'm intrigued, how did you imagine me? XD


----------



## AmandaSparks730

I Am What I Am said:


> Your welcome Meggerz,
> 
> Now I'm intrigued, how did you imagine me? XD


Errr brown eyed brown haired light light pale skin


----------



## I Am What I Am

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Errr brown eyed brown haired light light pale skin


Ahh....So close! XD


----------



## AmandaSparks730

I Am What I Am said:


> Ahh....So close! XD


Ah well, you're still pretty


----------



## imabrat

Everyone's pretty. Jade, I thought you were blonde!


----------



## I Am What I Am

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Ah well, you're still pretty





imabrat said:


> Everyone's pretty. Jade, I thought you were blonde!




Thank you guys!


----------



## princesskelz

AmandaSparks730 said:


> From my Freshman-Sophomore dance last Saturday night (5/9). I'll try to get a picture up later of my two besties and I (wasn't loading properly).


beautiful dress, beautiful girl!



I Am What I Am said:


> I'll post better picture someother time. IE: MY hair's done ect ect


 your very pretty Jade. i too thought you were blonde xD idk why though


----------



## AmandaSparks730

princesskelz said:


> beautiful dress, beautiful girl!
> 
> 
> your very pretty Jade. i too thought you were blonde xD idk why though


Thanks so much, Kels!


----------



## DramaQueen

Everyone's so good looking!
Meg you look so adorable going to the dance!!! 

Here is my sister & I....then me









(yep that's minnie mouse on my top! hahah)
i'm kinda lame.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Thanks Kelz

Soooo pretty Caitlin!


----------



## StitchfansJr

DramaQueen said:


> Everyone's so good looking!
> Meg you look so adorable going to the dance!!!
> 
> Here is my sister & I....then me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yep that's minnie mouse on my top! hahah)
> i'm kinda lame.


I love the editing in the second one, Caitlin!


----------



## Crazee Diser

Damn, everyone looks so pretty


Here is me trying to strike a pose


----------



## nickjonas1221

Crazee Diser said:


> Damn, everyone looks so pretty
> 
> 
> Here is me trying to strike a pose



bella i'm jealous you're very pretty


----------



## Crazee Diser

nickjonas1221 said:


> bella i'm jealous you're very pretty


 Thanks Sarah, but I am really not that pretty.


----------



## nickjonas1221

Crazee Diser said:


> Thanks Sarah, but I am really not that pretty.



*gasps* Yes you are do you look at yourself


----------



## Crazee Diser

nickjonas1221 said:


> *gasps* Yes you are do you look at yourself


 Yep, everyday. I just absolutely hate my skin though.


----------



## Sports Blondie

life of the party said:


> omg i'm so jealous of your uniform colors!
> i've never seen orange, silver & blue!
> i'm gold, white, and blue
> everyone has those colors!



oh goshh thank you!!
haha yeah those are popular

i love our uniforms thoughhh!


----------



## disney100666

I haven't posted anything recent in a good couple months.  btw, I neverever smile with my teeth so ya'll are lucky! haha.


----------



## metsluva57

DramaQueen said:


> Everyone's so good looking!
> Meg you look so adorable going to the dance!!!
> 
> Here is my sister & I....then me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yep that's minnie mouse on my top! hahah)
> i'm kinda lame.



pretty!!
i love your minnie mouse shirt!!
you and your sister look sooo much alike!!



Crazee Diser said:


> Damn, everyone looks so pretty
> 
> 
> Here is me trying to strike a pose



pretty! [:


----------



## PAdisney1995

disney100666 said:


> I haven't posted anything recent in a good couple months.  btw, I neverever smile with my teeth so ya'll are lucky! haha.



Your very pretty.


----------



## nickjonas1221

Crazee Diser said:


> Yep, everyday. I just absolutely hate my skin though.



your skin is way better than mine


----------



## Jasmine45

disney100666 said:


> I haven't posted anything recent in a good couple months.  btw, I neverever smile with my teeth so ya'll are lucky! haha.



pretttty bridget


----------



## Dr.Pluto

Crazee Diser said:


> Damn, everyone looks so pretty
> 
> 
> Here is me trying to strike a pose


wow, you are veary pretty.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

AmandaSparks730 said:


> From my Freshman-Sophomore dance last Saturday night (5/9). I'll try to get a picture up later of my two besties and I (wasn't loading properly).


Meg, you're so pretty!
I love your dress!


I Am What I Am said:


> I'll post better picture someother time. IE: MY hair's done ect ect



Jade, you're gorgeous!
BTW, you look really different from what I imagined.
I thought you had dark hair, pale skin and dark eyes.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Smiley.Socks said:


> Meg, you're so pretty!
> I love your dress!
> 
> 
> Jade, you're gorgeous!
> BTW, you look really different from what I imagined.
> I thought you had dark hair, pale skin and dark eyes.


Aww thanks, Elin


----------



## Crazee Diser

Thanks everyone for the comments.

Everyone here is simply Gorgeous. I think Mickey would be very proud.


----------



## minniemouse440044

so sorry ive disappeared....












i love that lensss!








*you know your redneck when....you ride your lawnmower to the neighbors house* hahahhaha





these were all yesterday and friday :]


----------



## PigletGurl

disney100666 said:


> I haven't posted anything recent in a good couple months.  btw, I neverever smile with my teeth so ya'll are lucky! haha.



Very pretty. 



minniemouse440044 said:


> so sorry ive disappeared....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love that lensss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *you know your redneck when....you ride your lawnmower to the neighbors house* hahahhaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these were all yesterday and friday :]



dude ure funny 
cute pics 
looks like u were having fun 



took this one recently, not my best lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

PigletGurl said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> dude ure funny
> cute pics
> looks like u were having fun
> 
> 
> 
> took this one recently, not my best lol



hhaha thanks wanda!

you are gorgeous!


----------



## CrazyChik

Rach you look like such a fun person! Your pics are always crazy cool! Me = uber jealous xD
Everybody is of course gorgeous 

I found a hilarious picture of me in 6th grade:




More recently:












That last one was taken at 4am and all I'd done was shove on my uniform, sorry for not brushing my hair or being fully awake xD


----------



## BandGeek911

Everyone here is gorrrgeous. 
Here's some prom pics from yesterday 





haha, I wasn't ready xP





Candid





I lovee this picture. 
I'm in the back.


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazyChik said:


> Rach you look like such a fun person! Your pics are always crazy cool! Me = uber jealous xD
> Everybody is of course gorgeous
> 
> I found a hilarious picture of me in 6th grade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last one was taken at 4am and all I'd done was shove on my uniform, sorry for not brushing my hair or being fully awake xD



thanks girlll!!
your super pretty tooo!



BandGeek911 said:


> Everyone here is gorrrgeous.
> Here's some prom pics from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, I wasn't ready xP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lovee this picture.
> I'm in the back.




i love your dress color!
and the girl in the white dress, well her dress is gorgeous!!


----------



## bouncytigger22

long time ago! me and my favorite uncle!





me and my bestieee tay after homecoming. i look sweaty and disgusting!


----------



## Spongeblair

*Me and my two friends at Prom: *


----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


> so sorry ive disappeared....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love that lensss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *you know your redneck when....you ride your lawnmower to the neighbors house* hahahhaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these were all yesterday and friday :]



Not only are you BEAUTIFUL but you take the coolest pictures i have ever seen!! 

btw. pm me!! our disney trips are coming up and i would like to meet up!


----------



## StitchfansJr

Spongeblair said:


> *Me and my two friends at Prom: *


haha, nice kilt.


----------



## princesskelz

you all are amazingly beautiful/cute. <3
two from NYC this past weekend


----------



## disney100666

PAdisney1995 said:


> Your very pretty.


thank you! 


Jasmine45 said:


> pretttty bridget


thankers Alison.



PigletGurl said:


> *Very pretty. *
> 
> 
> 
> dude ure funny
> cute pics
> looks like u were having fun
> 
> 
> 
> took this one recently, not my best lol



thank you so much! 
You are super pretty too!
I love your hair! It's so long! I'm jealous.


----------



## Pearls

tee hee, me tyrna look purty. ive been expirimenting w/ rep lippys of late, idk if i can rock it, but i like it, haha.


----------



## CrazySteph

PROM PICTURES!
mind you some of these are when im on the dance floor.. sweaty! 
without my sunglasses on. 




with them on. 




dancing lol




and more dancing. 




our before picture (im laughing)




and again 




group at Six Flags the day after!




annd this was our ride photo.. 
me, Skyler, Uriah and Ashley lol


----------



## StitchfansJr

princesskelz said:


> you all are amazingly beautiful/cute. <3
> two from NYC this past weekend


I love your sunglasses.  XD


CrazySteph said:


> PROM PICTURES!
> mind you some of these are when im on the dance floor.. sweaty!
> without my sunglasses on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancing lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and more dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our before picture (im laughing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> group at Six Flags the day after!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annd this was our ride photo..
> me, Skyler, Uriah and Ashley lol


I love your dress!


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> PROM PICTURES!
> mind you some of these are when im on the dance floor.. sweaty!
> without my sunglasses on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancing lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and more dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our before picture (im laughing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> group at Six Flags the day after!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annd this was our ride photo..
> me, Skyler, Uriah and Ashley lol


Steph you looked really pretty andone big ball of fun...lol. Oh yeah less than 3 weeks!!!!!!! Are we planning when we are meeting?


----------



## DramaQueen

everyones so dang good looking!
loving everyones prom pics!!!
kelsey, my best friend was in nyc this wknd too!!! looks like such a fun city!!
and paula, you just...are so pretty it makes my eyeballs happy. love the red lipstick on you!!!!!!!!



here are a couple of pics of my darling bf derek & i from niagara falls this wknd. 





























(there are about 100 so it was hard to pick my favies) 
we went to the ripley's believe it or not museum, the wax museum, and the casino....where we won a total of FIVE CENTS on the slots.
we sucked bigtime haha (we only spent $10 each though, so i guess you cant expect to win much with that) hahaha
it was sooo much fun though!!!


----------



## StitchfansJr

DramaQueen said:


> everyones so dang good looking!
> loving everyones prom pics!!!
> kelsey, my best friend was in nyc this wknd too!!! looks like such a fun city!!
> and paula, you just...are so pretty it makes my eyeballs happy. love the red lipstick on you!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> here are a couple of pics of my darling bf derek & i from niagara falls this wknd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (there are about 100 so it was hard to pick my favies)
> *we went to the ripley's believe it or not museum*, the wax museum, and the casino....where we won a total of FIVE CENTS on the slots.
> we sucked bigtime haha (we only spent $10 each though, so i guess you cant expect to win much with that) hahaha
> it was sooo much fun though!!!


ooh, I'm going to see that in MO in August. How was it? Oh, and I'm going to a wax museum, too. Well, forced. I don't like wax figures. They're just..creepy. D:

Cool pictures, btw. xD


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> Not only are you BEAUTIFUL but you take the coolest pictures i have ever seen!!
> 
> btw. pm me!! our disney trips are coming up and i would like to meet up!



Thanks stephhh! i miss you and everybody else!
and YES WE HAVE TO MEET UP! me you and tomm.
my mom is already packing hahah.
ill pm you so you can tell me wahts going on haha






CrazySteph said:


> PROM PICTURES!
> mind you some of these are when im on the dance floor.. sweaty!
> without my sunglasses on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancing lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and more dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our before picture (im laughing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> group at Six Flags the day after!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annd this was our ride photo..
> me, Skyler, Uriah and Ashley lol




gurr you be looking fyneee
hahahha.
your so pretty steph!


----------



## minniemouse440044

best lense ever!




ROAR IM A LIONNN!




squeeek ima mouse :]


----------



## Tora Millypoops

Great pictures everyone!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

StitchfansJr said:


> I love your sunglasses.  XD
> 
> I love your dress!


Thank You very much!!



KidGoofy said:


> Steph you looked really pretty andone big ball of fun...lol. Oh yeah less than 3 weeks!!!!!!! Are we planning when we are meeting?



lol!!Thanks! I'm excited btw I tried texting you but your phone must be out of service cause it wont send to you. 



minniemouse440044 said:


> Thanks stephhh! i miss you and everybody else!
> and YES WE HAVE TO MEET UP! me you and tomm.
> my mom is already packing hahah.
> ill pm you so you can tell me wahts going on haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gurr you be looking fyneee
> hahahha.
> your so pretty steph!



Thank you very much!!! lol yeah I can't wait to meet!! its coming soon!




minniemouse440044 said:


> best lense ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROAR IM A LIONNN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeek ima mouse :]



see, awesome again!


----------



## Crazee Diser

Everyone is looking good.


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> Thank You very much!!
> 
> 
> 
> lol!!Thanks! I'm excited btw I tried texting you but your phone must be out of service cause it wont send to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!!! lol yeah I can't wait to meet!! its coming soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see, awesome again!





thanksss girll!
and i know! its gonnna be the bombdotcommm!
hhaha


----------



## BabyPiglet

I don't think I've ever posted a picture of me with my natural hair. Here it is with a side braid thing.






Here's an older picture. I have a really teenager myspace look on my face, not sure why. But my hair is kind of awesome, which is why I'm posting it.





So, if you forgot what I looked like...here I am!


----------



## notokay

lolol


----------



## Sports Blondie

notokay:
is that world of warcraft?


----------



## KidGoofy

Since I just got them all uploaded to Photobucket...here are my favorites.




Kumar, Me, and Andy




The biggest Guido dance-"The Frolic" which I am a pro at(yes every teacher saw it and made fun of me...lol)




Random Staring into space pics are the best




Riane(aka Andy's GF) we rock out from time to time




Me and the Andymeister


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> Since I just got them all uploaded to Photobucket...here are my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kumar, Me, and Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest Guido dance-"The Frolic" which I am a pro at(yes every teacher saw it and made fun of me...lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random Staring into space pics are the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riane(aka Andy's GF) we rock out from time to time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the Andymeister




Someone's a bit hot


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


> Someone's a bit hot


So now you decide to flirt...but sorry little missy your a little young for my taste...lol.jk. Hazzi is the HoTtEsT!!!!!!


----------



## minniemouse440044

KidGoofy said:


> Since I just got them all uploaded to Photobucket...here are my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kumar, Me, and Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest Guido dance-"The Frolic" which I am a pro at(yes every teacher saw it and made fun of me...lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random Staring into space pics are the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riane(aka Andy's GF) we rock out from time to time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the Andymeister



looking goood tomm
cant wait till disney!


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> So now you decide to flirt...but sorry little missy your a little young for my taste...lol.jk. Hazzi is the HoTtEsT!!!!!!



I've always been a flirty person 
I'm like a grade or two below you, besides age is just a number. What's it got to do with love?
xD


----------



## KidGoofy

minniemouse440044 said:


> looking goood tomm
> cant wait till disney!



THanks..and yeah im so pumped



CrazyChik said:


> I've always been a flirty person
> I'm like a grade or two below you, besides age is just a number. What's it got to do with love?
> xD



Oh SHoot...lol


----------



## PrincessYessenia

minniemouse440044 said:


> best lense ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROAR IM A LIONNN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeek ima mouse :]



Awesome 

Gotta agree, the fish eye lens has always, and forever will be my favorite!


----------



## PrincessYessenia

Heck!  I guess I'll post some of myself!  Don't judge! 

Sorry they're huge, the stupid "resizing" thing was not cooperating with me! grrr 

My cousins girlfriend Brandi and I on the Wonder. 





Pink, my favorite color, of course!


----------



## barfownz




----------



## PigletGurl

^cutayy


----------



## barfownz

Thanks!


----------



## DramaQueen

PrincessYessenia--that jumping pic is too cute!!!! you're so pretty!

this is my & my bf (our 3 yr anni. is in less than a month! i can't believe it!!)


----------



## saratogadreamin09

DramaQueen said:


> PrincessYessenia--that jumping pic is too cute!!!! you're so pretty!
> 
> this is my & my bf (our 3 yr anni. is in less than a month! i can't believe it!!)



you two are so cute, Im in love with the dress your wearing


----------



## PrincessYessenia

DramaQueen said:


> PrincessYessenia--that jumping pic is too cute!!!! you're so pretty!
> 
> this is my & my bf (our 3 yr anni. is in less than a month! i can't believe it!!)


Thank you, so are you! 

Awww, how cute!


----------



## CrazySteph

KidGoofy said:


> Since I just got them all uploaded to Photobucket...here are my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kumar, Me, and Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest Guido dance-"The Frolic" which I am a pro at(yes every teacher saw it and made fun of me...lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random Staring into space pics are the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riane(aka Andy's GF) we rock out from time to time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the Andymeister



haha and I have to meet this dork? lmao jk you look like alot of fun!


----------



## KidGoofy

Pfft!!!! Wow...well Im not nearly as crazy as Andy(the blonde haired kid) and his GF...they are freakin wild


----------



## xXBelleXx

in the car, in the parking lot of a waterpark last summer


----------



## Harryy

oo Picture thread 

Well me at my prom i have long hair now btw :]
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/1518/dsc02321p.jpg

Err i don't actually know where i was in this picture :x 





Me being GANGSTA with my daddy on holiday 
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/4366/dsc02370c.jpg

Taken ages ago, just found it on the comp ;p





Walking in to a picture that was being taken LOL!





Well this is me :] hope to get to know all of you better
xo


----------



## PigletGurl

xXBelleXx said:


> in the car, in the parking lot of a waterpark last summer



very pretty!



Harryy said:


> oo Picture thread
> 
> Well me at my prom i have long hair now btw :]
> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/1518/dsc02321p.jpg
> 
> Err i don't actually know where i was in this picture :x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being GANGSTA with my daddy on holiday
> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/4366/dsc02370c.jpg
> 
> Taken ages ago, just found it on the comp ;p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walking in to a picture that was being taken LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is me :] hope to get to know all of you better
> xo


----------



## PigletGurl

okay this ones uber embarrassing lol


----------



## _Twinks&Spinks_

^haha, eres muyyyyy bonita wanda!






that's moi.


----------



## telescope




----------



## StitchfansJr

^
cool colors


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

telescope said:


>



woooah duude wat is that lol?


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

finally i get some pics up....thanks to wanda 





me and my best friend miranda <3





me n my other best friend megan =]





my oldest sister heather, me, and her boyfriend patrick





=PP





ok this is my natural hair...wavy....the above pics my hair is straightened lol

why do people always tend to catch me in a pic laughing


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Everyone is absolutely gorgeous!!



DramaQueen said:


> PrincessYessenia--that jumping pic is too cute!!!! you're so pretty!
> 
> this is my & my bf (our 3 yr anni. is in less than a month! i can't believe it!!)



This is the CUTEST pic everr! You two are such a good looking couple  and I love love looove your dress! I'm gonna steal it! lol 





Me and my boyfriend (please excuse the massive zit on my chin..lol)





Me from the winter.


----------



## PigletGurl

Gorgeous, AManda!  The last pic is sooo cool!


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

omg julie gorgeous...its been forever!!!!



PigletGurl said:


> Gorgeous, AManda!  The last pic is sooo cool!




thank you....
i kinda hate it but watever...dont make me go psycho smiley on u  ...the dis has one too


----------



## DramaQueen

JulielovesDisney said:


> Everyone is absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the CUTEST pic everr! You two are such a good looking couple  and I love love looove your dress! I'm gonna steal it! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my boyfriend (please excuse the massive zit on my chin..lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me from the winter.



Thank ya 
Oh, and I got the dress at a store that you Americans don't have, so hahahehehahaho.  

That's a really cute pic of you & your BF 
And you are sososo pretty!!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Minnie Squeaks said:


> omg julie gorgeous...its been forever!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you....
> i kinda hate it but watever...dont make me go psycho smiley on u  ...the dis has one too


Aww..thank you! And yeah, it has been forever! How have you been??



DramaQueen said:


> Thank ya
> Oh, and I got the dress at a store that you Americans don't have, so hahahehehahaho.
> 
> That's a really cute pic of you & your BF
> And you are sososo pretty!!


Ugh...you're evil Caitlin!! lol 
And thank you!


----------



## ginnygirl102

JulielovesDisney said:


> Everyone is absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the CUTEST pic everr! You two are such a good looking couple  and I love love looove your dress! I'm gonna steal it! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my boyfriend (please excuse the massive zit on my chin..lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me from the winter.



OMG NANA I MISSED YOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Very Beautiful! As always!






haha I've posted this picture a lot but I don't got any new ones yet


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazySteph said:


> haha and I have to meet this dork? lmao jk you look like alot of fun!



ew, you're lucky lol.


----------



## StitchfansJr

This was taken two days ago or something. XD





That's my TAI... shirt but you can't really see it cause the band name is at the very bottom.


----------



## BandGeek911

Minnie Squeaks said:


> woooah duude wat is that lol?



It's an oxygen bar... I think. LOL.


----------



## CastawayJ

StitchfansJr said:


> This was taken two days ago or something. XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my TAI... shirt but you can't really see it cause the band name is at the very bottom.



as opposed to what you said on facebook, you did not kill the thread, it is a mere coincedence

and if it's not than they're just rude, but I like those people so I'm gonna go with option 1


----------



## CrazySteph

JulielovesDisney said:


> Everyone is absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the CUTEST pic everr! You two are such a good looking couple  and I love love looove your dress! I'm gonna steal it! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my boyfriend (please excuse the massive zit on my chin..lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me from the winter.



BEAUTIFUL julie!! I miss you so much!!!


----------



## Pearls

telescope said:


>



hows that oxygen?


----------



## PigletGurl




----------



## DramaQueen

Wanda, every time you post a pic I get so jealous of your hair!!!! The way it curls at the ends is so pretty!!!


My friend & I went to Ikea yesterday to get stuff for her new apartment, here are a couple pics from our adventure. (If you've never been to ikea....GO, it was my first time and it was sooooo cool! Everything's really cheap!!---We even got a meal for $4!!!) 




Awww I wanted him!! 




This one's really blurry, but we wanted to take a jumping pic in the HUUUUGE empty aisle. haha




self checkout. much more fun to me than it might be to the average person




on the way home--buckle up for safety


----------



## barfownz




----------



## Smiley.Socks

xXBelleXx said:


> in the car, in the parking lot of a waterpark last summer


You're very pretty. 


Harryy said:


> oo Picture thread
> 
> Well me at my prom i have long hair now btw :]
> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/1518/dsc02321p.jpg
> 
> Err i don't actually know where i was in this picture :x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being GANGSTA with my daddy on holiday
> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/4366/dsc02370c.jpg
> 
> Taken ages ago, just found it on the comp ;p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walking in to a picture that was being taken LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is me :] hope to get to know all of you better
> xo


very handsome. 


PigletGurl said:


> okay this ones uber embarrassing lol


You're so pretty Wanda!
And I love the last one! haha


_Twinks&Spinks_ said:


> ^haha, eres muyyyyy bonita wanda!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's moi.


You're really pretty Bianca!



JulielovesDisney said:


> Everyone is absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the CUTEST pic everr! You two are such a good looking couple  and I love love looove your dress! I'm gonna steal it! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my boyfriend (please excuse the massive zit on my chin..lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me from the winter.


Beautiful Julie!


StitchfansJr said:


> This was taken two days ago or something. XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my TAI... shirt but you can't really see it cause the band name is at the very bottom.


Very pretty Allison!
I love your hair!


DramaQueen said:


> Wanda, every time you post a pic I get so jealous of your hair!!!! The way it curls at the ends is so pretty!!!
> 
> 
> My friend & I went to Ikea yesterday to get stuff for her new apartment, here are a couple pics from our adventure. (If you've never been to ikea....GO, it was my first time and it was sooooo cool! Everything's really cheap!!---We even got a meal for $4!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww I wanted him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one's really blurry, but we wanted to take a jumping pic in the HUUUUGE empty aisle. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> self checkout. much more fun to me than it might be to the average person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the way home--buckle up for safety



haha, great pictures Caitlyn. 
(sorry, is that how you spell ya'r name??)


----------



## DramaQueen

Smiley.Socks said:


> haha, great pictures Caitlyn.
> (sorry, is that how you spell ya'r name??)



Caitlin (close enough though teehee )


----------



## Smiley.Socks

DramaQueen said:


> Caitlin (close enough though teehee )



Ah, right.
Sorry.


----------



## telescope

Pearls said:


> hows that oxygen?



smells delish


----------



## Princess victoria

Re-posts! :]


----------



## My Wild Love

DramaQueen said:


> Wanda, every time you post a pic I get so jealous of your hair!!!! The way it curls at the ends is so pretty!!!
> 
> 
> My friend & I went to Ikea yesterday to get stuff for her new apartment, here are a couple pics from our adventure. (If you've never been to ikea....GO, it was my first time and it was sooooo cool! Everything's really cheap!!---We even got a meal for $4!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww I wanted him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one's really blurry, but we wanted to take a jumping pic in the HUUUUGE empty aisle. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> self checkout. much more fun to me than it might be to the average person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the way home--buckle up for safety



booo I'm jealousss the closest Ikea store is kinda far away.
I'm thinking it will be worth the drive, looks like you guys had fun!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

My favourite picture.  I edited it a little


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> ew, you're lucky lol.



whats the "EW" for...lol


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Hi everyone! All of you (that I've seen) are pretty/handsome...and I mean that! I really wish I had a pic to post, but most of the pictures I have of me were taken when I had/before I got my braces...and I hate how I looked then. I'll probably take some when my class goes to Great Adventure, so you'll get to see me soon!

~Emily


----------



## Sports Blondie

barfownz said:


>




you are a hottay!
oh and you remind me of this guy i'm working with hahaha


----------



## bananda

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> My favourite picture.  I edited it a little



thats a heaps cute pic, sian. and the editing is good too


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

bananda said:


> thats a heaps cute pic, sian. and the editing is good too



Thanks Amanda


----------



## barfownz

Sports Blondie said:


> you are a hottay!
> oh and you remind me of this guy i'm working with hahaha



Where do you work?


----------



## Spongeblair

*Me taken today  :*



*My Car :*



*REPOSTS:*


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Spongeblair said:


> *Me taken today  :*
> 
> 
> 
> *My Car :*
> 
> 
> 
> *REPOSTS:*



still pulling off the half smile!
xD


----------



## Spongeblair

Smiley.Socks said:


> still pulling off the half smile!
> xD



*haha thanks that is just my smile lol*


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Spongeblair said:


> *haha thanks that is just my smile lol*



oh, I know.
I was just saying.. you half smile. I think I told you before.
xD


----------



## Spongeblair

Smiley.Socks said:


> oh, I know.
> I was just saying.. you half smile. I think I told you before.
> xD



*yup you did lol, i should smile normally though lol *


----------



## imabrat

I haven't posted anything new in a while, so I posted some from today. 





I promise that is my real hair. I took a shower last night and woke up this morning with that hair. 





That is an exact replication of my right knee.


----------



## StitchfansJr

Spongeblair said:


> *Me taken today  :*


I think this is my favorite. I dunno why. xD


imabrat said:


> I haven't posted anything new in a while, so I posted some from today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise that is my real hair. I took a shower last night and woke up this morning with that hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an exact replication of my right knee.


I love your hair, Sonya! It's so cute. I love your jacket color, too. It's a cute magenta.


----------



## Spongeblair

StitchfansJr said:


> I think this is my favorite. I dunno why. xD
> 
> I love your hair, Sonya! It's so cute. I love your jacket color, too. It's a cute magenta.



*That is all of my friends favorites too, don't worry they are girls*


----------



## StitchfansJr

Spongeblair said:


> *That is all of my friends favorites too, don't worry they are girls*


Maybe it's cause you're wearing a plaid shirt. I dunno, I love plaid things. XD


----------



## CrazySteph

imabrat said:


> I haven't posted anything new in a while, so I posted some from today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise that is my real hair. I took a shower last night and woke up this morning with that hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an exact replication of my right knee.



BEAUTIFUL That color looks so good on you!


----------



## saratogadreamin09

imabrat said:


> I haven't posted anything new in a while, so I posted some from today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise that is my real hair. I took a shower last night and woke up this morning with that hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an exact replication of my right knee.



is that a i-phone/touch in your lap?????


----------



## imabrat

Thanks everyone!
No, that's an LG Vu.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

imabrat said:


> I haven't posted anything new in a while, so I posted some from today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise that is my real hair. I took a shower last night and woke up this morning with that hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an exact replication of my right knee.



I'm so jealous of your hair!! I love it!

Meee


----------



## saratogadreamin09

JulielovesDisney said:


> I'm so jealous of your hair!! I love it!
> 
> Meee



pretty, you have a great smile


----------



## JulielovesDisney

saratogadreamin09 said:


> pretty, you have a great smile



Aw, thank you


----------



## minniemouse440044




----------



## bananda

you all look great 


this is me being a tool:










and a nice-ish one:





note the sexy specs  and sorry about my unmade bed...all covered with clothes...haha


----------



## Smiley.Socks

imabrat said:


> I haven't posted anything new in a while, so I posted some from today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise that is my real hair. I took a shower last night and woke up this morning with that hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an exact replication of my right knee.


I love your hair Sonya! You're really pretty. 


JulielovesDisney said:


> I'm so jealous of your hair!! I love it!
> 
> Meee


Very pretty Julie. 


minniemouse440044 said:


>


Haha, your pictures always make me laugh Rachel. 
I love your shirt, too! 


bananda said:


> you all look great
> 
> 
> this is me being a tool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a nice-ish one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note the sexy specs  and sorry about my unmade bed...all covered with clothes...haha



Very pretty, Amanda!
I love your glasses!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

haa. XD 





they were awfully flirty! 





eating somewhere at the MK.





eating in The Land


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Spongeblair said:


> *Me taken today  :*
> 
> 
> 
> *My Car :*
> 
> 
> 
> *REPOSTS:*



Cool pics, you're kinda cute    Hmm...maybe i shouldn't have put the kinda in there 



JulielovesDisney said:


> I'm so jealous of your hair!! I love it!
> 
> Meee



Very pretty Julie 



bananda said:


> you all look great
> 
> 
> this is me being a tool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a nice-ish one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note the sexy specs  and sorry about my unmade bed...all covered with clothes...haha





cindys_castle2011 said:


> haa. XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were awfully flirty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eating somewhere at the MK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eating in The Land



Cool pictures. pretty 





Everyone is looking so good


----------



## I Am What I Am

Me again! 

And GASP! I'm actually smiling! XD


----------



## Spongeblair

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Cool pics, you're kinda cute    Hmm...maybe i shouldn't have put the kinda in there
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty Julie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool pictures. pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is looking so good



*Haha thanks *


----------



## saratogadreamin09

cindys_castle2011 said:


> haa. XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were awfully flirty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eating somewhere at the MK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eating in The Land



pretty


----------



## lpe_bratz

some new ones.
some are from 8th grade party.


----------



## DramaQueen

cindys_castle2011 said:


> haa. XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were awfully flirty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eating somewhere at the MK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eating in The Land



awwwww you got to meet the guys from UP!!!! IM SO JEALOUS!!! heehee
cute pics!!
maaaan i wanna go to disney so bad.


----------



## wdwllamadancer

reposts!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

nice pics wanda!!


----------



## KidGoofy




----------



## WDWtraveler27

me at Crystal Palace








me at Cape May Cafe


----------



## PigletGurl

jajaj me encanta la camisa de Donald! te ves que te estabas diviertiendo mucho!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

sorry that the pics came out so big... i dont know how to fix it


----------



## bananda

cindys_castle2011 said:


> haa. XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were awfully flirty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eating somewhere at the MK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eating in The Land



beautiful 



I Am What I Am said:


> Me again!
> 
> And GASP! I'm actually smiling! XD



so pretty 



KidGoofy said:


>



looks like fun. also, yay for glo sticks 



WDWtraveler27 said:


> me at Crystal Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at Cape May Cafe



looking good  im jealous, i wish i could have my photo taken with characters. lol


----------



## WDWtraveler27

bananda said:


> you all look great
> 
> 
> this is me being a tool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a nice-ish one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note the sexy specs  and sorry about my unmade bed...all covered with clothes...haha



awsome pics amanda!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Here's a new picture of me. I wasn't ready for the picture and the sun was shining like crazy, hence the scrunchy look on my face.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Smiley.Socks said:


> I love your hair Sonya! You're really pretty.
> 
> Very pretty Julie.
> 
> Haha, your pictures always make me laugh Rachel.
> I love your shirt, too!
> 
> 
> Very pretty, Amanda!
> I love your glasses!



thanks!!
its a camp marymount shirt!




KidGoofy said:


>



tom, your such a cool cat!


----------



## ginnygirl102

haha me and one of my besties Sydney  (I'm the one in the bandana)


----------



## petey's sweetie

Spongeblair said:


> *Me taken today  :*
> 
> 
> 
> *My Car :*
> 
> 
> 
> *REPOSTS:*



Woah-ah.. Sexxxxx-AY!!


----------



## DramaQueen

BabyPiglet said:


> Here's a new picture of me. I wasn't ready for the picture and the sun was shining like crazy, hence the scrunchy look on my face.



cute pic!!
what does it say on your shirt??


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Everyone is looking so goood!!!!
I'm jealous.

Okies, here's one of my (rare) good photos that i haven't posted in a while:


----------



## Spongeblair

petey's sweetie said:


> Woah-ah.. Sexxxxx-AY!!



*thanks  *


----------



## andy.b

Pillow


----------



## Sports Blondie

Spongeblair said:


> *Me taken today  :*
> 
> 
> 
> *My Car :*
> 
> 
> 
> *REPOSTS:*



looking good...
actually you are looking mighty fine!
you are HOT!  hahaha


----------



## BabyPiglet

DramaQueen said:


> cute pic!!
> what does it say on your shirt??


To Write Love On Her Arms. It's a non profit organization that helps people with depression, etc. There was a little presentation at my school and me and some friends decided to donate and buy some t-shirts.


----------



## Princess victoria

Spongeblair said:


> *Me taken today  :*
> 
> 
> 
> *My Car :*
> 
> 
> 
> *REPOSTS:*



ooh....someones Cute. xD
haha
i think the first and the third pictures are my favorite.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

sorry it's so big.


----------



## PigletGurl

BabyPiglet said:


> Here's a new picture of me. I wasn't ready for the picture and the sun was shining like crazy, hence the scrunchy look on my face.


*cool pic! where were you ? :-D
*


wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Everyone is looking so goood!!!!
> I'm jealous.
> 
> Okies, here's one of my (rare) good photos that i haven't posted in a while:



_*aww ure so pretty, plz smile more like this --   :-D*_


ginnygirl102 said:


> haha me and one of my besties Sydney  (I'm the one in the bandana)



*sweet pic, dudette!*



andy.b said:


> Pillow



*hawt :-D*


----------



## BabyPiglet

PigletGurl said:


> *cool pic! where were you ? :-D*


 
I believe I was in the TGI Fridays' parking lot.


----------



## PigletGurl

cindys_castle2011 said:


> sorry it's so big.



_*awesome shot :-D*_




*
anywayyzz here is me goofing off right now @ 12:35 am exactly, probably as a result of insomnia + being stoked for disnay/ californ-i-ay :-D*


----------



## Spongeblair

Sports Blondie said:


> looking good...
> actually you are looking mighty fine!
> you are HOT!  hahaha



*Thankies *



Princess victoria said:


> ooh....someones Cute. xD
> haha
> i think the first and the third pictures are my favorite.


*
thanks*


----------



## PAdisney1995

BabyPiglet said:


> Here's a new picture of me. I wasn't ready for the picture and the sun was shining like crazy, hence the scrunchy look on my face.


Very Cute



andy.b said:


> Pillow


Handsome Andy. Very Cute Dogs


----------



## ginnygirl102

cindys_castle2011 said:


> sorry it's so big.



So beautiful!!



PigletGirl said:


> sweet pic, dudette!



Thanks


----------



## WDWtraveler27

PigletGurl said:


> _*awesome shot :-D*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> anywayyzz here is me goofing off right now @ 12:35 am exactly, probably as a result of insomnia + being stoked for disnay/ californ-i-ay :-D*


i see pooh and mickey in the background


----------



## DramaQueen

everyone is so dang good looking!!!!!!!!!!!!





that is me 5 seconds ago.....i just recently discovered that they brought calypso strawberry lemonade to Canada SO EXCITING!!!!


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Spongeblair said:


> *Me taken today  :*
> 
> 
> 
> *My Car :*
> 
> 
> 
> *REPOSTS:*



OMG heh heh ur cute umm yea  

soooo I GOT MY HAIR CUUUT!!!
heres and old one with long hair...
(straightened)




aaand here is MY NEEW HAIR =]








stunna shades =] 








.....
aaand yea...my hair is naturally that curly!!!! lol


----------



## minniesBFF

andy.b said:


> Pillow



In the second pic, you look just like this guy I work with...weird. xD
very cute, btw. 





purple shirt, brown hair.  That be me.  And these are my buds on our last day of high school. 





My spanish 4 class.  The short one in blue is our teacher.  She was super sweet.  And the goofball in the box is one of my best friends.  I have some weird friends. xD





my little sis and me waiting in line at the Enchanted Tiki Room.  We were bored. and my hair looks nasty cuz it was raining. 





Isn't my new boyfriend cute? haha


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Ok, I'm not sure if I should post this cuz now I feel inferior to the rest of y'all but...

Meeting my favorite princess, Belle (me on the left):


----------



## iloveyou_belle

Minnie Squeaks said:


> OMG heh heh ur cute umm yea
> 
> soooo I GOT MY HAIR CUUUT!!!
> heres and old one with long hair...
> (straightened)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaand here is MY NEEW HAIR =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stunna shades =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> aaand yea...my hair is naturally that curly!!!! lol



squeak's a hottie XD


----------



## Smiley.Socks

cindys_castle2011 said:


> sorry it's so big.


You're really pretty! 


PigletGurl said:


> _*awesome shot :-D*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> anywayyzz here is me goofing off right now @ 12:35 am exactly, probably as a result of insomnia + being stoked for disnay/ californ-i-ay :-D*


You're so pretty Wanda!
I'm really jealous of your hair! 


Minnie Squeaks said:


> OMG heh heh ur cute umm yea
> 
> soooo I GOT MY HAIR CUUUT!!!
> heres and old one with long hair...
> (straightened)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaand here is MY NEEW HAIR =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stunna shades =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> aaand yea...my hair is naturally that curly!!!! lol


Very pretty Amanda. 


minniesBFF said:


> In the second pic, you look just like this guy I work with...weird. xD
> very cute, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple shirt, brown hair.  That be me.  And these are my buds on our last day of high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My spanish 4 class.  The short one in blue is our teacher.  She was super sweet.  And the goofball in the box is one of my best friends.  I have some weird friends. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my little sis and me waiting in line at the Enchanted Tiki Room.  We were bored. and my hair looks nasty cuz it was raining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't my new boyfriend cute? haha


You're really pretty. 


AmandaSparks730 said:


> Ok, I'm not sure if I should post this cuz now I feel inferior to the rest of y'all but...
> 
> Meeting my favorite princess, Belle (me on the left):



Ah, gorgeous Meg! 
+ Update TR. xD


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Smiley.Socks said:


> You're really pretty!
> 
> You're so pretty Wanda!
> I'm really jealous of your hair!
> 
> Very pretty Amanda.
> 
> You're really pretty.
> 
> 
> Ah, gorgeous Meg!
> + Update TR. xD


Awwh, thanks Elin


----------



## DisneyLily

Everyone here is so pretty!


----------



## ginnygirl102

This was taken like 2 weeks ago  By the way...I'm in love with bandannas so most of the pictures ima post are probably gonna have me in a bandanna haha


----------



## telescope




----------



## DramaQueen

telescope said:


>



me confused 
i think i see a hand...and and a feather?


----------



## telescope

DramaQueen said:


> me confused
> i think i see a hand...and and a feather?


I am in there somewhere :B


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

iloveyou_belle said:


> squeak's a hottie XD



 thankya chase =P...and ur adorkable  



Smiley.Socks said:


> You're really pretty!
> 
> You're so pretty Wanda!
> I'm really jealous of your hair!
> 
> *Very pretty Amanda. *
> 
> You're really pretty.
> 
> 
> Ah, gorgeous Meg!
> + Update TR. xD



thanks elin!!!


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

telescope said:


>



ok i can see ur nose and ur hand??? haha


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Edited cuz im bored.. =)


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

JulielovesDisney said:


> Edited cuz im bored.. =)



cuute pic nana!!
and sorry...i didnt answer ur post from b4...
im doing pretty good hbu? lol


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Minnie Squeaks said:


> cuute pic nana!!
> and sorry...i didnt answer ur post from b4...
> im doing pretty good hbu? lol



Ahaha..thank you!
And i'm doing well. Hanging in there..haha =)


----------



## Tinkerbell424




----------



## CrazyChik

Me and Comet both have bang issues:




He likes to show off his model good looks:




And his strength:




But he's a pretty awesome pony:


----------



## Darkwing Duck

i haven't posted 1 in a while, I don't really have any new photos so here's an old 1 from last summer.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

JulielovesDisney said:


> Ahaha..thank you!
> And i'm doing well. Hanging in there..haha =)



haha mmhmmm thats good 



Tinkerbell424 said:


>



veryy pretty! =]

and Hazzi...riding horses is amazing lol


----------



## petey's sweetie

andy.b said:


> Pillow





i must say, you ARE easy on the eyes


----------



## cindys_castle2011

taylor, me, kelsey, jolie, and kelsey.
we look rough after two hours of swimming 
i'm WHITEEE, haha.





marie, kelsey, jolie, taylor, me, and kelsey.





boyfriend<33





this was at 3am, one morning XD


----------



## andy.b

cindys_castle2011 said:


> taylor, me, kelsey, jolie, and kelsey.
> we look rough after two hours of swimming
> i'm WHITEEE, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marie, kelsey, jolie, taylor, me, and kelsey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boyfriend<33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was at 3am, one morning XD


Good looking pics.
Wow, three Kelsey/Kelsi's in your group...that's gotta be confusing sometimes
And...if your friend Taylor ever needs to be hooked up with someone, you know who you could hook her up with.............(me)   Haha.


----------



## Keegro08

andy.b said:


> Good looking pics.
> Wow, three Kelsey/Kelsi's in your group...that's gotta be confusing sometimes
> And...if your friend Taylor ever needs to be hooked up with someone, you know who you could hook her up with.............(me)   Haha.



Haha I was thinking the same thing about Taylor lol.  O and by the way guys this is Keegro94 I had to change my name =[


----------



## minniemouse440044

(middle)

heheh


----------



## ginnygirl102

minniemouse440044 said:


> (middle)
> 
> heheh



haha SOOO CUTE!!!  I like the fish-eye lens picture haha






Ok all the black dots and lines in the picture are to block my schools name haha

This is my ex's dad (not my ex at the time) then my friend Michaela, Rachel F, Rachel J, Will T., and the Famous Ex...Dillon *rolls eyes* then I'm the blonde with the sunglasses haha my face is messed up in this picture






I was tired and we hadn't even left yet....haha

These were pictures of my class waiting to go on a class trip to Washington DC in March haha


----------



## minniemouse440044

ginnygirl102 said:


> haha SOOO CUTE!!!  I like the fish-eye lens picture haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok all the black dots and lines in the picture are to block my schools name haha
> 
> This is my ex's dad (not my ex at the time) then my friend Michaela, Rachel F, Rachel J, Will T., and the Famous Ex...Dillon *rolls eyes* then I'm the blonde with the sunglasses haha my face is messed up in this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was tired and we hadn't even left yet....haha
> 
> These were pictures of my class waiting to go on a class trip to Washington DC in March haha



thanks!
and were you guys in the airport? haha cause thats what it looks like?! hahaa


----------



## ginnygirl102

minniemouse440044 said:


> thanks!
> and were you guys in the airport? haha cause thats what it looks like?! hahaa



haha yea.....


----------



## cindys_castle2011

andy.b said:


> Good looking pics.
> Wow, three Kelsey/Kelsi's in your group...that's gotta be confusing sometimes
> And...if your friend Taylor ever needs to be hooked up with someone, you know who you could hook her up with.............(me)   Haha.



Three of us, DOES get very confusing. 


& Taylor has a boyfriend, haa. sorrrry guys(;


----------



## andy.b

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Three of us, DOES get very confusing.
> 
> 
> & Taylor has a boyfriend, haa. sorrrry guys(;



Well...If all of a sudden things go bad between them or her boyfriend suddenly disappears, I'll be here.


----------



## DramaQueen

cindys_castle2011 said:


> taylor, me, kelsey, jolie, and kelsey.
> we look rough after two hours of swimming
> i'm WHITEEE, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marie, kelsey, jolie, taylor, me, and kelsey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boyfriend<33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was at 3am, one morning XD



SO many Kelsi/eys!! 
Your bf is so cute! You guys look adorable together!!
You're gorgeous!! 


Here are my friends and I on the weekend:


----------



## barfownz




----------



## Minnie Squeaks

barfownz said:


>



Shauun is a hottie!!!


----------



## ginnygirl102

barfownz said:


>



haha Very nice Shauun!!!  Your hair is AMAZING!


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

earlier...b4 it stormed out 








my friend and me(im on the right)


----------



## ginnygirl102

Minnie Squeaks said:


> earlier...b4 it stormed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend and me(im on the right)



You are sooo PRETTY!!!!!  And that dress is cute!


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

^^ thanks!! and its not a dress  lol its a tank top that looks like a corset


----------



## StitchfansJr

Amanda, your eyes are so pretty in the first one!  like a lightish/oceanish blue. xD


----------



## cindys_castle2011

andy.b said:


> Well...If all of a sudden things go bad between them or her boyfriend suddenly disappears, I'll be here.



he kinda did disappear to Bahrain for 9 months...strange I know. But he's back, so your a little late. lol. 



DramaQueen said:


> SO many Kelsi/eys!!
> Your bf is so cute! You guys look adorable together!!
> You're gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> Here are my friends and I on the weekend:



haa, thanks 
we look weird when we're walking though, because I'm 5'3 and he's 6'3 
and I've always thought you were so pretty; i'm definitely jealous!



barfownz said:


>


shaunn!!! dear, I miss you. 
_someone_ doesn't know how to pick up the phone to text anymore!



Minnie Squeaks said:


> earlier...b4 it stormed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend and me(im on the right)



your soooo pretty
& i love that short curly hair, it looks really good on you,
I'm thinking about a bob-cut but I don't think I could pull it off.
______________________________________________________

i really have like nothing else to do with my time, 
so im just pulling out a bunch of random pictures! 
enjoy 





3am, I look rough.





very colorful outfit, haha.





nasty; cell phone picture.





went horseback ridding that day.

thats it, for now.. until I get bored again..


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

StitchfansJr said:


> Amanda, your eyes are so pretty in the first one!  like a lightish/oceanish blue. xD



thanks =]..yea i noticed how blue they look and i was like wow haha
=]

annnd!! ^^^kelsi..thank u 2 =] ur realy pretty also...and sometimes my hair makes me so angry lol but i think u could pull off a bob but i also think that ur long hair is really pretty too


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Minnie Squeaks said:


> thanks =]
> 
> annnd!! ^^^kelsi..thank u 2 =] ur realy pretty also...and sometimes my hair makes me so angry lol but i think u could pull off a bob but i also think that ur long hair is really pretty too



thanks 

gah, I'd be soooo scared to cut it that short. I haven't cut it since Feb '08. 
I'd probably start crying, lol. my hair is something i've always had going for me, cause I've always been the one with long dark hair.. (that most people don't have) lol.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

lol u have no idea how scare i was to cut mine that short!!! i jus got it cut last week and i was a nervous wreck sitting in the barbers chair


----------



## ginnygirl102

Minnie Squeaks said:


> ^^ thanks!! and its not a dress  lol its a tank top that looks like a corset



haha thats Awesome too!






















Haha there are more but I'm not going to bore yall....I was at my Friend Sydney's house and we were messin with the Mac haha

BTW i'm the one in the bandanna


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

veryy pretty ginny 





me and my friend megan =]




i was bored haha


----------



## barfownz

Thanks guys.

Kelsey, i dont have you number lol


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Another repost of moi


----------



## cindys_castle2011

barfownz said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Kelsey, i dont have you number lol



it's Kels"i" lol.
and you must have deleted it, cause you use to.


----------



## lpe_bratz




----------



## PosessedEeyore

okay this is for Victoria, because she wanted to see my new hair
ignore my horrible smile and everlasting forehead xD


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> okay this is for Victoria, because she wanted to see my new hair
> ignore my horrible smile and everlasting forehead xD



i like it! :]
and your smile is not horrible.


----------



## I Am What I Am

PosessedEeyore said:


> okay this is for Victoria, because she wanted to see my new hair
> ignore my horrible smile and everlasting forehead xD


 

Very pretty Apple!

I love your hair


----------



## bouncytigger22

lpe_bratz said:


>




omg, you're sooooo pretty!


----------



## StitchfansJr

'Cause Jenny _made_ me post!

(btw, it took me forever to find those stupid sunglasses..)


----------



## StitchfansJr

PosessedEeyore said:


> okay this is for Victoria, because she wanted to see my new hair
> ignore my horrible smile and everlasting forehead xD


I just saw this! AND SOPHIE'S SO PRETTY!


----------



## BabyPiglet

StitchfansJr said:


> 'Cause Jenny _made_ me post!
> 
> (btw, it took me forever to find those stupid sunglasses..)


Cuuuuute!


----------



## PAdisney1995

Some of me


----------



## Tora Millypoops




----------



## laurenluvsdisney

PAdisney1995 said:


> Some of me



I Loooooooooove your dog!!! It is so cute!


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> i like it! :]
> and your smile is not horrible.





I Am What I Am said:


> Very pretty Apple!
> 
> I love your hair





StitchfansJr said:


> I just saw this! AND SOPHIE'S SO PRETTY!



thanks honey bunches.


----------



## Mr. Mufasa

These are from my Junior Prom.


----------



## footballizlife27

hey whats people. havent been on here in forever so id thought that id post this. 
it counts i guess it shows my face lol.
this was taken about 2 months ago
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLz3164npBQ&feature=channel_page
sorry it has a couple bad words in it lol


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Everyone is looking so good.  Gorgeous, the lot of you 

Repost .  It's about time this thread was killed


----------



## Mr. Mufasa

Why would you say that? You are very pretty.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Lol because i usually kill the thread whenever i post a picture 
And Thank you


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Lol because i usually kill the thread whenever i post a picture
> And Thank you



Haha, so do I xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Haha, so do I xD



No, Haz, you just stun the thread


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> No, Haz, you just stun the thread



Yeh I just stun them all to silence.
That's it.
xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Yeh I just stun them all to silence.
> That's it.
> xD



Exactly.  It's hardly fair though, stunning all those people with your gorgeousness


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Exactly.  It's hardly fair though, stunning all those people with your gorgeousness




I wish.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> I wish.



Lol, no need to honey


----------



## Mr. Mufasa

See you didn't kill the thread.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Mr. Mufasa said:


> See you didn't kill the thread.



Lol, okies smarty pants.  But Haz is just being her usual self and trying to make me feel good. Ooh wait, usual what am i on, are you feeling ok Haz?


----------



## CrazyChik

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Lol, okies smarty pants.  But Haz is just being her usual self and trying to make me feel good. Ooh wait, usual what am i on, are you feeling ok Haz?



I'm just a nice person 
And Sian darling you are insanely gorgeous.


----------



## Mr. Mufasa

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Lol, okies smarty pants.  But Haz is just being her usual self and trying to make me feel good. Ooh wait, usual what am i on, are you feeling ok Haz?



You are pretty.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> I'm just a nice person
> And Sian darling you are insanely gorgeous.



Aww thankies hazzi.  love ya



Mr. Mufasa said:


> You are pretty.



Why, merci beaucoup, again


----------



## Mr. Mufasa

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Aww thankies hazzi.  love ya
> 
> 
> 
> Why, merci beaucoup, again


de rien


----------



## CrazyChik

lmfao.


----------



## Mr. Mufasa

very pretty. You look like this girl from my school.


----------



## CrazyChik

Mr. Mufasa said:


> very pretty. You look like this girl from my school.



haha poor kid.
xD


----------



## Mr. Mufasa

CrazyChik said:


> haha poor kid.
> xD



Why do girls always say they are not attractive?


----------



## CrazyChik

Mr. Mufasa said:


> Why do girls always say they are not attractive?



I don't know.
I vote confidence issues for me.
I think others do it to fish for compliments.
xD


----------



## Mr. Mufasa

Well I think you are pretty.


----------



## ginnygirl102

This was taken like yesterday 





This was me after I took out my braids haha my hair was all wavy


----------



## StitchfansJr

Rose, I love your hair in the second picture. xD


----------



## ginnygirl102

Thanks Ally!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Fake mustache pictures I took for my friend James 










He thinks EVERY girl should have one.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

yes.. we ARE a tad bit out of our minds.....
i think that's why we fit so perfectly (


----------



## BelleGirl09

haven't posted in a long time lol





me and my boyfriend at prom






us dancing together


----------



## StitchfansJr

BelleGirl09 said:


> haven't posted in a long time lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my boyfriend at prom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us dancing together


Your boyfriend looks like Christopher Mintz-Plasse a little bit. (The guy that played Fogell in Superbad)


----------



## BelleGirl09

StitchfansJr said:


> Your boyfriend looks like Christopher Mintz-Plasse a little bit. (The guy that played Fogell in Superbad)



lol well his name is christopher


----------



## StitchfansJr

BelleGirl09 said:


> lol well his name is christopher


:O that's so creepy. xD


----------



## lpe_bratz

bouncytigger22 said:


> omg, you're sooooo pretty!



thanks 

everybody looks great!


----------



## DramaQueen

nerdylightbulb (sorry i forget your name) way to rock the 'stache! hahaha love it!!!

kelsi you & your bf are toooooo cute!!!!!!!  

& amanda that dress is SO gorgeous!! you look beautiful!! 


Here's my friend & I




I took this picture with a reeeeally old school camera (it took a week for them to get developed!!!!) all the pics aren't the best quality (because the technology is only from the 1930's!) but i love them. they turned out really really creepy and I think they're awesome!!

Here are a couple of others!




That's me in fron to Ikea! You could barely tell lol. 

ANd here are all the prints:





I'm a nerd and I think they're really cool hehe


----------



## Mr. Mufasa

Everyones pictures look great.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

DramaQueen said:


> Here's my friend & I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this picture with a reeeeally old school camera (it took a week for them to get developed!!!!) all the pics aren't the best quality (because the technology is only from the 1930's!) but i love them. they turned out really really creepy and I think they're awesome!!
> 
> Here are a couple of others!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me in fron to Ikea! You could barely tell lol.
> 
> ANd here are all the prints:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a nerd and I think they're really cool hehe



Aww, I looove those. But where in the world did you find an old camera like that?

__________________________________________________________
I HATE Mondays.. I have absolutely nothing to do!





#70<3 football practrice shorts,  & 
my bunny, Buzz; haa. (










freckles much? lol.





ehh, not to sure if i like this..


----------



## andy.b

Me




Me being philosophical.


----------



## CrazyChik

andy.b said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being philosophical.



You're too pretty to be street.
xD


----------



## cindys_castle2011

andy.b said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being philosophical.



I'm sorry I can not call you cute/hot/etc.. mainly because you look EXACTLY like my step-cousin whom I dislike very much.. It's like freaky how much you two look alike. lol.


----------



## andy.b

CrazyChik said:


> You're too pretty to be street.
> xD



I'm the only exception for that.


----------



## CrazyChik

andy.b said:


> I'm the only exception for that.



Ouchies! Thanks a bunch mate.


----------



## andy.b

cindys_castle2011 said:


> I'm sorry I can not call you cute/hot/etc.. mainly because you look EXACTLY like my step-cousin whom I dislike very much.. It's like freaky how much you two look alike. lol.


Funny thing is...I am your step-cousin.


CrazyChik said:


> Ouchies! Thanks a bunch mate.


Oh no problem! Anytime!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

andy.b said:


> Funny thing is...I am your step-cousin.



I wouldn't doubt that.


----------



## CrazyChik

andy.b said:


> Oh no problem! Anytime!




Consider me hurt. You will pay.


----------



## PAdisney1995

andy.b said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being philosophical.



Your cute Andy


----------



## CastawayJ

is the most recent


----------



## CastawayJ

oh, my hair is kinda still black... ish... from the school musical


----------



## Princess victoria

CastawayJ said:


> is the most recent



That. Sword. Is. Epic!
:]
and so is your shirt!
and do i see a tri force on your hand? xD


----------



## CastawayJ

yes, yes you do

it was "entertainment day" for spirit week


----------



## Princess victoria

Thats awesome. :]
and you totally just sounded like Phineas.


----------



## CastawayJ

XD, I say that a lot and don't even mean to


----------



## Princess victoria

haha. :]


----------



## barfownz

cindys_castle2011 said:


> it's Kels"i" lol.
> and you must have deleted it, cause you use to.



because...

1. you never replied when i texted
2. when i did send a text sometimes you replied saying 'who's this'


----------



## barfownz

just woke up.


----------



## Tinkerbell424

Everybody is so cute/pretty! 

8th grade:















9th grade:










10th grade:










 Sorry for so many pictures.


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

Everyone is so beautiful!
Time to mix it up a bit...





the poser that i am...
taken and edited yesterday.. not much of an edit job though xD


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

That_Australian_Kid said:


> Everyone is so beautiful!
> Time to mix it up a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the poser that i am...
> taken and edited yesterday.. not much of an edit job though xD



Wow, i LOVE your hair.  I have curly hair, and i hate it. But i'd love it if it was more like yours .


----------



## ginnygirl102

Ok from left to right: Sydney, Me, Megan, and the small one in front is Megan's little sister Kathleen.
This was us in Third grade at something for school haha.





me


----------



## PAdisney1995

ginnygirl102 said:


> Ok from left to right: Sydney, Me, Megan, and the small one in front is Megan's little sister Kathleen.
> This was us in Third grade at something for school haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me



Very Cute Pictures


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CastawayJ said:


> is the most recent


Nice sword Josh! xD
And your hair looks really cool in the second one. idk why, it just does. 


Tinkerbell424 said:


> Everybody is so cute/pretty!
> 
> 8th grade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9th grade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10th grade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures.


You're really pretty Lexi!


That_Australian_Kid said:


> Everyone is so beautiful!
> Time to mix it up a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the poser that i am...
> taken and edited yesterday.. not much of an edit job though xD


I love your hair Hannah!


ginnygirl102 said:


> Ok from left to right: Sydney, Me, Megan, and the small one in front is Megan's little sister Kathleen.
> This was us in Third grade at something for school haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me



I love your hair in the second one Rose.


----------



## ginnygirl102

PAdisney1995 said:


> Very Cute Pictures





Smiley.Socks said:


> I love your hair in the second one Rose.



Thanks yall!!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

everyone is soooooo pretty ((


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

cindys_castle2011 said:


> everyone is soooooo pretty ((



I totally agree with Kelsi.  Everyone looks so good.  I'm gonna repost, because i love posting stuff xD.
I love this picture. Zoe caught me completely off guard, though it looks like im posing xD


----------



## cindys_castle2011

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> I totally agree with Kelsi.  Everyone looks so good.  I'm gonna repost, because i love posting stuff xD.
> I love this picture. Zoe caught me completely off guard, though it looks like im posing xD



your real pretty, ((


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

cindys_castle2011 said:


> your real pretty, ((



Thanks Kelsi


----------



## cindys_castle2011

your welcome (


----------



## cindys_castle2011

I'm very bored, so here we go..





ahh?





Everyone told me I looked like MaryAnne from Gilligan's Island. lol.





3am, one morning. I was bored. haha.





my bunny, Buzz (





daddy(





the girls; at Pizza Hut





here's one for Andy, there's Taylor ((;





minus me; this picture would be great. haa.





crazy kids!





my freckles are SO noticeable in this picture.





haha, gator(

Sorry so many, I'm B O R E D!


----------



## PetitePixy

Hello 






Everyone has nice pictures!


----------



## Cinderelli16

cindys_castle2011 said:


> I'm very bored, so here we go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone told me I looked like MaryAnne from Gilligan's Island. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3am, one morning. I was bored. haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bunny, Buzz (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daddy(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls; at Pizza Hut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's one for Andy, there's Taylor ((;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minus me; this picture would be great. haa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my freckles are SO noticeable in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, gator(
> 
> Sorry so many, I'm B O R E D!


Omg Kelsi you are gorgeous!


PetitePixy said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has nice pictures!



You are so very pretty!


----------



## saratogadreamin09

picture from my confirmation


----------



## andy.b

cindys_castle2011 said:


> the girls; at Pizza Hut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's one for Andy, there's Taylor ((;


----------



## cindys_castle2011

andy.b said:


>



Andy, thats pathetic. lol. just kidding.

But I have to do this for your own good.. so here.


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Wow, i LOVE your hair.  I have curly hair, and i hate it. But i'd love it if it was more like yours .



aww thanks [: 




Smiley.Socks said:


> Nice sword Josh! xD
> And your hair looks really cool in the second one. idk why, it just does.
> 
> You're really pretty Lexi!
> 
> *I love your hair Hannah!
> *
> 
> I love your hair in the second one Rose.



thanks [:

I would comment everyone elses pictures.. but I cant see them at school if they come from photobucket!


----------



## andy.b

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Andy, thats pathetic. lol. just kidding.
> 
> But I have to do this for your own good.. so here.



Ah come on!  That could be me!!!  I like Rage Against the Machine too, they're second from the right in my sig!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

andy.b said:


> Ah come on!  That could be me!!!  I like Rage Against the Machine too, they're second from the right in my sig!



I had no clue that, that was even a band. I thought it was just a tee shirt. lol.


----------



## saratogadreamin09




----------



## disneyworldluvr349




----------



## ginnygirl102

PetitePixy said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has nice pictures!



You are SO PRETTY!!!!!!!!  Your hair is amazing!!  And welcome to the DIS!  I'm Rose and feel free to PM me anytime


----------



## JulielovesDisney

This is from today..I was SOOO bored..haha


----------



## saratogadreamin09

JulielovesDisney said:


> This is from today..I was SOOO bored..haha



your very pretty



why does NOBODY ever comment on mine  it makes me so sad


----------



## JulielovesDisney

saratogadreamin09 said:


> your very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> why does NOBODY ever comment on mine  it makes me so sad



Thank you!
And I love your dress in your pics!! Your pretty!


----------



## CastawayJ

I havn't had time to load more onto the computer lol


----------



## katief_madhatter5

Here's two pictures...this is from the last production I was in of "Annie get Your Gun". I played Winnie Tate.






(I'm the one in the middle)

This is me in First Baptist of Ivy Gap, a play I did back in March.


----------



## StitchfansJr

CastawayJ said:


> I havn't had time to load more onto the computer lol


What's that triangle thingy on your right hand?


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Recent photo of me taken with my webcam
....New haircut lmao


----------



## Princess victoria

StitchfansJr said:


> What's that triangle thingy on your right hand?



Silly girl...It's a Tri-force. :]
haha...


----------



## StitchfansJr

Princess victoria said:


> Silly girl...It's a Tri-force. :]
> haha...


oh, of course it is.


----------



## saratogadreamin09




----------



## Princess victoria

StitchfansJr said:


> oh, of course it is.



hehe...i'm a nerd. :]


----------



## saratogadreamin09

katief_madhatter5 said:


> Here's two pictures...this is from the last production I was in of "Annie get Your Gun". I played Winnie Tate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm the one in the middle)
> 
> This is me in First Baptist of Ivy Gap, a play I did back in March.



very pretty you have a nice smile


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Recent photo of me taken with my webcam
> ....New haircut lmao



Jaaaacccckk! 
How have you been? Long time no talk!
And good pic! Very handsome!


----------



## bananda

saratogadreamin09 said:


>



very pretty  i love the dress


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

JulielovesDisney said:


> Jaaaacccckk!
> How have you been? Long time no talk!
> And good pic! Very handsome!



Ive been off the DISboards due to reasons that im not prepared to discuss on the threads...lets just see how things are now....

and thanks for the comment Julie


----------



## Fatphil32

I need a new picture haha. The only one I've got is from back in January, but here it is.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

ok booys that i remember i can remember...
shaun~cute as ever
Mr. Mufasa~cute ...prom? have fuN?
phil ,josh,jack...handsome 



Ladies....

lauren
Rose,
kelsi
hazzi
stitchfansjr
jessica
australian_kid
tinkerbell24
saratoga
katie
you are all very pretty 

if i forgot some1 im sorry


----------



## disneyworldluvr349




----------



## katief_madhatter5

saratogadreamin09 said:


>




Your dress is freaking adorable. 

Disneyworldluvr, yeah, they show up. You've got really pretty eyes. They look cool...


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Recent photo of me taken with my webcam
> ....New haircut lmao



Jaaacckkk!!!!  You very handsome and mysterious guy.  We've missed you on the boards.!!!! Even though i've talked to you lately anyways xD.
Nice pic btw


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

New Picture of me


----------



## PetitePixy

ginnygirl102 said:


> You are SO PRETTY!!!!!!!!  Your hair is amazing!!  And welcome to the DIS!  I'm Rose and feel free to PM me anytime



Awww, thanks. And thank you for the welcome!


----------



## barfownz




----------



## Princess victoria

Re-posts....i don't have any new ones.


----------



## retrodactyl

i love those glasses, princess vic.


----------



## Princess victoria

retrodactyl said:


> i love those glasses, princess vic.



thanks! :]
they're 3D glasses from the movies
lol
oh and you can call me victoria or vicky. :]
whichever you prefer


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

I haven't posted a picture up here in a WHILE.
Here's me and my friend, my hand looks freakishly weird though..


----------



## shellybellypolo

Heya guys,
I haven't been online in quite some time. I felt an update was needed.
So...

http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...9_1160231530545_1370513697_420257_35871_n.jpg

- Me and my BFFL, Billy. This was down the shore about 2 weeks ago.

http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1159546273414_1370513697_418607_2645797_n.jpg

- Billy and I, Prom 2009. He's the senior, I'm the freshman D:


----------



## shellybellypolo

mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


> I haven't posted a picture up here in a WHILE.
> Here's me and my friend, my hand looks freakishly weird though..


 
Hi! Long time no talk!
Nice picture, what's been new?


----------



## ginnygirl102

I think I've posted this before but.....here goes again  I had taken a shower so my hairs wet haha

Ok in fear of leaving some people out I'm just going to say that all the teen DIS'ers are AMAZGINLY GOOD LOOKING!!!


----------



## CastawayJ

StitchfansJr said:


> What's that triangle thingy on your right hand?


that is sooooo my left hand XD


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Did any of my pics show up? :/


----------



## StitchfansJr

CastawayJ said:


> that is sooooo my left hand XD


Oh, sorrrrrrrrry. _Left_ hand. xD


----------



## CastawayJ

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Did any of my pics show up? :/



yeah but the first one is blury


----------



## StitchfansJr

Princess victoria said:


> Re-posts....i don't have any new ones.


That's funny how like one shirt seems lighter than the other. 


shellybellypolo said:


> Heya guys,
> I haven't been online in quite some time. I felt an update was needed.
> So...
> 
> http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...9_1160231530545_1370513697_420257_35871_n.jpg
> 
> - Me and my BFFL, Billy. This was down the shore about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1159546273414_1370513697_418607_2645797_n.jpg
> 
> - Billy and I, Prom 2009. He's the senior, I'm the freshman D:


Shelly's so pretty! xD


ginnygirl102 said:


> I think I've posted this before but.....here goes again  I had taken a shower so my hairs wet haha
> 
> Ok in fear of leaving some people out I'm just going to say that all the teen DIS'ers are AMAZGINLY GOOD LOOKING!!!


Ooh, that looks cool, Rose! Like some of your hair is darker cause it's wet.  I sound weird, probably.


----------



## PetitePixy

Oh! Rose you are very pretty! As are all the other girls/guys in this thread (sorry I do not know names)

New


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

[: Messing around on photobooth!


----------



## ginnygirl102

StitchfansJr said:


> That's funny how like one shirt seems lighter than the other.
> 
> Shelly's so pretty! xD
> 
> *Ooh, that looks cool, Rose! Like some of your hair is darker cause it's wet.  I sound weird, probably.*



Haha thanks Ally!!  And you don't sound weird   I think about how my hair looks a lot darker when it's wet all the time XD



PetitePixy said:


> Oh! Rose you are very pretty! As are all the other girls/guys in this thread (sorry I do not know names)



Thanks, girl!!  (sorry I'm not quite sure of your name either  )


----------



## barfownz

PetitePixy said:


> Oh! Rose you are very pretty! As are all the other girls/guys in this thread (sorry I do not know names)
> 
> New



Your gorgeous!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

So i was searching through some old pictures.  And i thought i'd show you guys my life through pics 

(aged 7):




(aged 12):




(aged 14):




(aged 15):




And finally to this (right now):









Anyone wanna follow my example and post a mini life story using pictures???


----------



## JulielovesDisney

I'll follow suit Sian!! haha
And great pics! You're gorgeous!

Birth





First day of 1st or 2nd grade (I'm on the right)





Senior Prom





High school graduation (obviously, I'm the one waving to the camera..lol)





And me a few days ago...just finished my 1st year at college





(I don't have many pics of me in the "in between" years..I'm trying to forget about that awkward phase of my life..hahaha)


----------



## disneychick2721

PetitePixy said:


> Oh! Rose you are very pretty! As are all the other girls/guys in this thread (sorry I do not know names)
> 
> New



duude. you look like Sara Bareilles.


----------



## saratogadreamin09




----------



## Ppufi

Photobucket manipulations are win.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

jus taken ...my hair looks horrible :\




borrred




yesterday


----------



## CrazyChik

(Yeh my 52yr old father has a yellow sports car. FML xD)


----------



## StitchfansJr

Hazzi, I love how that's only like half of your face. xD

(And Sian, I'll follow your baby/grow up thing..but I can only post baby and a recent picture..and maybe one from a year or two ago. xD)


----------



## CrazyChik

StitchfansJr said:


> Hazzi, I love how that's only like half of your face. xD
> 
> (And Sian, I'll follow your baby/grow up thing..but I can only post baby and a recent picture..and maybe one from a year or two ago. xD)



Half the ugliness 
I can't apply eyeliner evenly and the other side was like waaaaayyyy heavier and all smudged so I kinda looked like a panda. Haha.


----------



## StitchfansJr

First born





2 years old





No idea, but I liked the picture cause I'm like 





2007





2009


----------



## StitchfansJr

CrazyChik said:


> Half the ugliness
> I can't apply eyeliner evenly and the other side was like waaaaayyyy heavier and all smudged so I kinda looked like a panda. Haha.


you're not ugly!
and pandas are cute. xD


----------



## andy.b

My new girlfriend, Megan Fox, and myself.  Kelsi, you should totally show this to Taylor so she'd get jealous and ditch her boyfriend.




I know, I know.  I'm awesome.




^^ I hope that's appropriate.  If not...whatever.


----------



## BabyPiglet

StitchfansJr said:


> First born
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea, but I liked the picture cause I'm like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009


 Baby Allison! How freaking adorable! I adore baby pictures! 

And...beatles shirt. ♥


----------



## saratogadreamin09




----------



## Cinderella90210

*Old photos got deleted so here are too new ones:*

*Me at 17th B'day Party on May 1st 09 -*





*Me and Minnie Mouse in October 2007 at Disneyland Resort Paris -*


----------



## Spongeblair

andy.b said:


> My new girlfriend, Megan Fox, and myself.  Kelsi, you should totally show this to Taylor so she'd get jealous and ditch her boyfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know.  I'm awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ I hope that's appropriate.  If not...whatever.



*Megan Fox :O I'm jealous bit highly happy with my Girlfriend her name's Miley not sure if anyone here knows her? *









StitchfansJr said:


> First born
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea, but I liked the picture cause I'm like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009



*Dawww *




PetitePixy said:


> Oh! Rose you are very pretty! As are all the other girls/guys in this thread (sorry I do not know names)
> 
> New



*Hiyaaaaa *




JulielovesDisney said:


> I'll follow suit Sian!! haha
> And great pics! You're gorgeous!
> 
> Birth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day of 1st or 2nd grade (I'm on the right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senior Prom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High school graduation (obviously, I'm the one waving to the camera..lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me a few days ago...just finished my 1st year at college
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't have many pics of me in the "in between" years..I'm trying to forget about that awkward phase of my life..hahaha)



*Congrats on finishing 1st year at college, cute pics.Your prom pic is reallt good.*


----------



## Princess victoria

My most recent. :]





I had to take a picture with my brand new sunglasses. :]
oh and my shorts are new too! lol.


----------



## crazytp93

CrazyChik said:


> (Yeh my 52yr old father has a yellow sports car. FML xD)





lmfao. xDD


----------



## Spongeblair

Princess victoria said:


> My most recent. :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to take a picture with my brand new sunglasses. :]
> oh and my shorts are new too! lol.



*SNAP! I had to take pics with my new shades too, nice pic.*


----------



## Princess victoria

Spongeblair said:


> *SNAP! I had to take pics with my new shades too, nice pic.*



lol. :]
i've started someting xD
Stunna Shades! :]


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

JulielovesDisney said:


> I'll follow suit Sian!! haha
> And great pics! You're gorgeous!
> 
> Birth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day of 1st or 2nd grade (I'm on the right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senior Prom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me a few days ago...just finished my 1st year at college
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't have many pics of me in the "in between" years..I'm trying to forget about that awkward phase of my life..hahaha)



Gorgeous Julie.  You look so sweet as a child.  And i LOVE your prom pic, your dress is amazing .



saratogadreamin09 said:


>



Very nice 



Minnie Squeaks said:


> borrred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday



Beautiful Amanda 



StitchfansJr said:


> First born
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea, but I liked the picture cause I'm like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009




Sweet, Allison 



Princess victoria said:


> My most recent. :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to take a picture with my brand new sunglasses. :]
> oh and my shorts are new too! lol.



Amazing pics, Victoria.  You're very pretty 



Spongeblair said:


> *SNAP! I had to take pics with my new shades too, nice pic.*



Hottt.  Nice pics Blair 



My favourite picture :


----------



## CrazyChik

crazytp93 said:


> lmfao. xDD





Oh noes Tom has seen the hideousness!


----------



## Pearls




----------



## Princess victoria

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Amazing pics, Victoria.  You're very pretty



Thanks. :]


----------



## Jasmine45

Pearls said:


>



gorg. <3


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> My most recent. :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to take a picture with my brand new sunglasses. :]
> oh and my shorts are new too! lol.



Victoria= HAWTT


----------



## PetitePixy

ginnygirl102 said:


> Thanks, girl!!  (sorry I'm not quite sure of your name either  )


Pixy is fine 



barfownz said:


> Your gorgeous!


Thank you 



disneychick2721 said:


> duude. you look like Sara Bareilles.


xD, that is the first time i've gotten that.



Spongeblair said:


> *Hiyaaaaa *


Hello , lol


----------



## ginnygirl102

This is me and my twin sister Paige 





ok well this is a bad picture of me but since people are showing pictures of their new shades...I thought I would too  these are those REAL-D glasses get at the movies with the lens popped out haha


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> Victoria= HAWTT



Tell me somthing i don't know. 
lol.


----------



## saratogadreamin09

]


----------



## Pearls

Jasmine45 said:


> gorg. <3



ty lady


----------



## StitchfansJr

ginnygirl102 said:


> This is me and my twin sister Paige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok well this is a bad picture of me but since people are showing pictures of their new shades...I thought I would too  these are those REAL-D glasses get at the movies with the lens popped out haha


haha, great shades, Rose. 

I think I'll post one, too


----------



## ginnygirl102

StitchfansJr said:


> haha, great shades, Rose.
> 
> I think I'll post one, too



haha well thank you! 

Yours are awesome too!  and I love your hair, Ally!!


----------



## StitchfansJr

ginnygirl102 said:


> haha well thank you!
> 
> Yours are awesome too!  and I love your hair, Ally!!


Aww, thanks, Rose! I got them in Animal Kingdom. I think it was that shop right by Rainforest.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Everyone is so pretty!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Everyone is sooo pretty!


----------



## StitchfansJr

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Everyone is sooo pretty!


OMG, your braces are like turquoise-ish! That's so cool!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

StitchfansJr said:


> OMG, your braces are like turquoise-ish! That's so cool!


Hehe, thanks 
Just got new colors on thursday


----------



## Shelton123

My first pic with the digital camera I got for my birthday yesterday.




I think I look better in Black and White  and I was really tired when I took this photo. I usually look less tired xD


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Shelton123 said:


> My first pic with the digital camera I got for my birthday yesterday.
> 
> I think I look better in Black and White  and I was really tired when I took this photo. I usually look less tired xD


Where's the pic?!


----------



## Shelton123

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Where's the pic?!



It was ginormous so I changed the size and now it's there 

Another pic! This one's much better.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> Tell me somthing i don't know.
> lol.



pshh.
conceited


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

How weird! I got a camera for my birthday yesterday too!


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> pshh.
> conceited



What makes you say that?


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> What makes you say that?



the fact that you said you knew you were hawt ;D


----------



## Shelton123

PosessedEeyore said:


> the fact that you said you knew you were hawt ;D



I didn't know facts could make someone conceited


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Shelton123 said:


> I didn't know facts could make someone conceited



I used the wrong word. I'm not good with vocabulary. I looked it up and saw I didnt use it right.


----------



## Shelton123

PosessedEeyore said:


> I used the wrong word. I'm not good with vocabulary. I looked it up and saw I didnt use it right.



No you used the right word, you just didn't get that I just called her hot


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Shelton123 said:


> I didn't know facts could make someone conceited



hahaha :]


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Shelton123 said:


> It was ginormous so I changed the size and now it's there
> 
> Another pic! This one's much better.


Awwz, you're cute


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> the fact that you said you knew you were hawt ;D



oh psshhh. :]



Shelton123 said:


> No you used the right word, you just didn't get that I just called her hot



Oh..Very Clever. ;]
and Thanks! :]


----------



## AmandaSparks730

To be fair...a picture of me. Well, not *just* me. Me...and Goofy. Hahaha Disney '08.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Shelton123 said:


> No you used the right word, you just didn't get that I just called her hot



I'm still totally confused.
I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed so I don't quite understand the ways people put things ;D



Princess victoria said:


> oh psshhh. :]


----------



## Shelton123

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Awwz, you're cute



Thanks  but my eyebrows bend all the way over to my eye. I just realized that 



> I'm still totally confused.
> I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed so I don't quite understand the ways people put things ;D



VICTORIA IS HOTTTTTTT




get it?


----------



## Princess victoria

Oh you guys,   
haha.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Cool pics


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Shelton123 said:


> Thanks  but my eyebrows bend all the way over to my eye. I just realized that
> 
> 
> 
> VICTORIA IS HOTTTTTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get it?


Aww it's okay, I still love ya


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Yes I get it xD
and I already know that. ;D

but... nobody is a cool as me. mmkai?


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Bestie (Aly, left), Minnie, and Me:


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> Yes I get it xD
> and I already know that. ;D
> 
> but... nobody is a cool as me. mmkai?



Woah......Who's that Hotty?
:]


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> Woah......Who's that Hotty?
> :]



pshhh. 
but I cut my beautiful long hair D:
and dyed it again D:
I HATE IT I TELL YOU!
I'm so ugly now. I miss my long hair D:


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> pshhh.
> but I cut my beautiful long hair D:
> and dyed it again D:
> I HATE IT I TELL YOU!
> I'm so ugly now. I miss my long hair D:



It is NOT ugly.
i used to have really long hair...but, i got it cut shorter and i love it.
:]


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> It is NOT ugly.
> i used to have really long hair...but, i got it cut shorter and i love it.
> :]



not in that pic. thats before I cut my hair D:
I'll post one tommorow of my hideous hair now.


----------



## StitchfansJr

PosessedEeyore said:


> Yes I get it xD
> and I already know that. ;D
> 
> but... nobody is a cool as me. mmkai?


OMG, is that a TAI shirt?! it looks like it! that freaky deer one!


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> not in that pic. thats before I cut my hair D:
> I'll post one tommorow of my hideous hair now.



Oh i bet it's not as ugly as you thin it is.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

StitchfansJr said:


> OMG, is that a TAI shirt?! it looks like it! that freaky deer one!



omg yes! I took that picture in starbucks when I was forced to go with my mom xD



Princess victoria said:


> Oh i bet it's not as ugly as you thin it is.



you would be suprised xD


----------



## BabyPiglet

Okay, lol. I'm bored, so I've been playing around with morphthing.

Me and Blair (Leighton Meester) from Gossip Girl (shut up, it's my guilty pleasure).





Me and Chuck (Ed Westwick).





Chuck and Blair.


----------



## Shelton123

Last pic for the night


----------



## nerdylightbulb




----------



## Fatphil32

haha I finally got a new picture taken. I didn't know they were taking one and I just woke up, so I look pretty tired.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

thanks sian
every1 is so good lookin on here


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Fatphil32 said:


> haha I finally got a new picture taken. I didn't know they were taking one and I just woke up, so I look pretty tired.



This may sound weird, but I love your lips


----------



## Lakeisha

ill put a pic up when im aloud to it doesnt let be because i just joined


----------



## bananda

you all look great 

heres some of me. i think they're all re-posts but oh well:
yr10 formal in 2006. i was the only one with an orange dress 





day after my yr12 formal last year. i hadn't washed the curls out of my hair yet.





our last official day of classes last year. we went to the mall and 'tested' the lounges.





i enjoy being a tool. probably my most recent pic





and a personal favourite. i was oblivious to the hammer being weilded above my head...


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

^^^ very pretty amanda 

we have the best name ever bahahaha  lol


----------



## BandGeek911

Band/Choir trip to cedar point. We're under a red tent  
I'mm on the right. 
We were waiting in line forrr....the mantis!


----------



## Princess victoria

Newest! they were taken today. :]


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

You are so gorgeous!


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> Newest! they were taken today. :]



SEXY.


----------



## Princess victoria

Thanks deary!


----------



## PAdisney1995

Princess victoria said:


> Newest! they were taken today. :]



Very Pretty. I love your dress


----------



## Princess victoria

PAdisney1995 said:


> Very Pretty. I love your dress



Thanks! :]
Wal-mart....10 bucks.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

andy.b said:


> Pillow




Can I just say ... WOW.


----------



## metsluva57

2 new pics!!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

freckles, blehh XD





haha, I was irritating the heck outta him.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

:]


----------



## StitchfansJr

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Some taken with my new camera :]
> 
> Sorry they are big :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the Yankee cap?   :]


That's cool how like in the first picture your eyes are brown, but in the second one they look green. (or maybe you just have hazel eyes like me? )


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Yeah they change color depending on the light exposure


----------



## StitchfansJr

That's cool!


----------



## Cinderelli16

cindys_castle2011 said:


> freckles, blehh XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, I was irritating the heck outta him.



You are drop dead gorgeous, seriously.


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Ahhh. It looks smudgey :/


----------



## Cinderelli16

SnowyJingleBells said:


>



Ohhh I like the blue braces! 
Very pretty!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Cinderelli16 said:


> Ohhh I like the blue braces!
> Very pretty!



Thanks Kayla


----------



## andy.b

cindys_castle2011 said:


> freckles, blehh XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, I was irritating the heck outta him.



Nice pics Kelsi but...WHY WOULDN'T YOU PUT ONE IN WITH TAYLOR?!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Thanks Kayla, thats to sweet(

and as for Andy, you can't compliment someone and then follow it with a BUT about another girl. haa. but thanks anyways.. I guess.


----------



## DramaQueen

everyone's so goooooood looking!!!!! too many pics for me to comment on, but really, we do have one good looking bunch of posters on here!!! hahaha




here is me & my (real) sister + my secondary sisters @ the carnival last night


----------



## nk2coolol

im afraid to post pics but here they are anyway ahaha











i know i look like im about 5 yo.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Caitlin, your sense of style of fabulous!  

New ones from me.


----------



## StitchfansJr

Jenny's so pretty!


----------



## bananda

Minnie Squeaks said:


> ^^^ very pretty amanda
> 
> we have the best name ever bahahaha  lol



thanks 

and yes, we sure do  lol


----------



## Shelton123

Showing off my eyes


----------



## cindys_castle2011

myspace default(


----------



## KidGoofy

cindys_castle2011 said:


> myspace default(


you need a cowboy(let me rephrase that, cowgirl) hat in this pic...that would be awesome...and very pretty


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Shelton123 said:


> Showing off my eyes



Gorgeous eyes .  I like them 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> myspace default(



Wow, beautiful Kelsi


----------



## barfownz

Angels vs Padres


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

barfownz said:


> Angels vs Padres



Looking good .


Some new pics of me:
Trying to find a prom dress (It was two sizes to big, i was trying to keep it up xD)





Disney. October 2008. (Obviously im the one in the red shorts . The little boy is my brother.)


----------



## MrsSparrow..

Gorgeous photos everyone. I need to get round to commenting them all.



wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Looking good .
> 
> 
> Some new pics of me:
> Trying to find a prom dress (It was two sizes to big, i was trying to keep it up xD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney. October 2008. (Obviously im the one in the red shorts . The little boy is my brother.)



Sian, is that THE dress?  I love the colour, and you look gorgeous too! 
And ahh, that florida photo makes me ache to go back 


Anyway, haven't been on in so long. Thought I'd remind everyone of who I am, haha 





A weird webcamy photo taken two weeks back.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

I'm not nearly as gorgeous as all of you, but heres a picture my friend took on the bus today, and for some reason I love it  

Me and my friend Mikaela. I'm the one on the right (I think?) or the one with the blackish hair 






EDIT: it wont show up because some of it was stared out because it wasn't DIS appropriate D:


----------



## cindys_castle2011

PosessedEeyore said:


> I'm not nearly as gorgeous as all of you, but heres a picture my friend took on the bus today, and for some reason I love it
> 
> Me and my friend Mikaela. I'm the one on the right (I think?) or the one with the blackish hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: it wont show up because some of it was stared out because it wasn't DIS appropriate D:



Just rename the picture and upload it again (


----------



## PosessedEeyore

okay thanks

its huge, because I'm to lazy to resize it. I'm the one on the right
Its a totally posed picture but whatever


----------



## imabrat




----------



## cindys_castle2011

imabrat said:


>



I love your smile(
and your face just screams innocence. lol. 
i have no idea why it does, but to me it does.

you are very pretty!!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Looking good .
> 
> 
> Some new pics of me:
> Trying to find a prom dress (It was two sizes to big, i was trying to keep it up xD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney. October 2008. (Obviously im the one in the red shorts . The little boy is my brother.)


Very pretty Sian!! I loove the dress! 


MrsSparrow.. said:


> Gorgeous photos everyone. I need to get round to commenting them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sian, is that THE dress?  I love the colour, and you look gorgeous too!
> And ahh, that florida photo makes me ache to go back
> 
> 
> Anyway, haven't been on in so long. Thought I'd remind everyone of who I am, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A weird webcamy photo taken two weeks back.


Sorry, I don't know your name, but you're gorgeous!! I like your hair =)



PosessedEeyore said:


> okay thanks
> 
> its huge, because I'm to lazy to resize it. I'm the one on the right
> Its a totally posed picture but whatever


I love your glasses Sophie! You're very pretty! 



imabrat said:


>



I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!
You're gorgeous Sonya!


----------



## pigletgirl

Y'all look wonderful!

BTW julie, I see your taking a WDW with your DBF! How cool! Ryan and I had a great time this past spring.


----------



## imabrat

cindys_castle2011 said:


> I love your smile(
> and your face just screams innocence. lol.
> i have no idea why it does, but to me it does.
> 
> you are very pretty!!



LOL, thanks. I do look very young for 16, and it's annoying sometimes. Like when my 12 year old sister gets the adult ticket at the movies, and I get the childs.  I'm short too so that doesn't help.

Thank you Julie! 


Everyone's pretty too.
Ash, you're so gorgeous. And I'm still jealous of your eyebrows, lol!


----------



## pigletgirl

imabrat said:


> LOL, thanks. I do look very young for 16, and it's annoying sometimes. Like when my 12 year old sister gets the adult ticket at the movies, and I get the childs.  I'm short too so that doesn't help.


I think you look 16! But I guess pictures don't do justice.
I need to upload some new ones. Hmm, maybe I'll do just that!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

pigletgirl said:


> Y'all look wonderful!
> 
> BTW julie, I see your taking a WDW with your DBF! How cool! Ryan and I had a great time this past spring.



Haha yup! He's only been there once when he was like 8, and he doesn't remember much. I'm so excited!!


----------



## imabrat

pigletgirl said:


> I think you look 16! But I guess pictures don't do justice.
> I need to upload some new ones. Hmm, maybe I'll do just that!



LOL. Catch me without my hair all "did" and I bet you I'll look about 34.


----------



## DramaQueen

MrsSparrow.. said:


> Anyway, haven't been on in so long. Thought I'd remind everyone of who I am, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A weird webcamy photo taken two weeks back.



WOW! Your hair is soooo long since you last posted a pic!!
You look gorgeous as always



imabrat said:


>



your
hair

is\
so amazing!!!!!!
you are so adorable!


----------



## imabrat

thank you caitlin.
be jealous: i've done two things to it today, roll out of bed and straighten my bangs.


----------



## PurpleDucky

damn sonya, i love your hair!!
you look great 

i have the same curl as that when my hair naturally dries..but now since it's longer it gets kinda flat on the top 


you've inspired to me to get my hair cut again, it's getting too long haha


----------



## Shelton123

Sonya, you don't really look _that_ young. Plus (as I say all the time) when you're 30 you'll look 25


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> damn sonya, i love your hair!!
> you look great
> 
> i have the same curl as that when my hair naturally dries..but now since it's longer it gets kinda flat on the top
> 
> 
> you've inspired to me to get my hair cut again, it's getting too long haha


your short hair is awesome...but you are perfect the way you are no matter what you look like...lol


----------



## PurpleDucky

hitting on me every chance you get, eh? hahah


----------



## Jasmine45

yea dev, your hair is gawwwwgus though.

and cuuuute pic sonya


----------



## PurpleDucky

ohhhooo not right now hahah. it's all awkward


----------



## KidGoofy

its fun...lol


----------



## imabrat

Thanks everyone!
Excuse me birthday brother, I'm the one who inspired that post and you can't even say anything nice about ME?! Harumph.


----------



## KidGoofy

imabrat said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Excuse me birthday brother, I'm the one who inspired that post and you can't even say anything nice about ME?! Harumph.


well wouldn't it be awkward since your my birthday SISTER...and Im the annoying brother type so...haha...lol


----------



## nk2coolol

everyone is so pretty but how come nobody commented on my pics?


----------



## imabrat

KidGoofy said:


> well wouldn't it be awkward since your my birthday SISTER...and Im the annoying brother type so...haha...lol



Just because we're related doesn't mean we can't compliment each other once in a while. Key word being once in a while. And obviously, I'd be getting all the compliments.


----------



## PurpleDucky

imabrat said:


> Just because we're related doesn't mean we can't compliment each other once in a while. Key word being once in a while. And obviously, I'd be getting all the compliments.



OUCH!
hahaha


----------



## DramaQueen

imabrat said:


> thank you caitlin.
> be jealous: i've done two things to it today, roll out of bed and straighten my bangs.



youuuuu actually just need to shut up. 
because i hate you for that.
but i also love you for other reasons. 
im so torn!


----------



## KidGoofy

imabrat said:


> Just because we're related doesn't mean we can't compliment each other once in a while. Key word being once in a while. And obviously, I'd be getting all the compliments.



hey missy its a 2-way street here



PurpleDucky said:


> OUCH!
> hahaha



just because your beautiful doesnt mean you can laugh at someone else's fight...wow that was probably the worst one I have said...lol


----------



## PurpleDucky




----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> okay thanks
> 
> its huge, because I'm to lazy to resize it. I'm the one on the right
> Its a totally posed picture but whatever


Sophie is Fiiiiinnnee! ;]



imabrat said:


>



you're so pretty Sonya! :]


----------



## imabrat

DramaQueen said:


> youuuuu actually just need to shut up.
> because i hate you for that.
> but i also love you for other reasons.
> im so torn!



awhe bby, you still love me anyway. <3



KidGoofy said:


> hey missy its a 2-way street here
> 
> 
> 
> just because your beautiful doesnt mean you can laugh at someone else's fight...wow that was probably the worst one I have said...lol



hey mister, post a pic and maybe i'll comment. maybe.


----------



## KidGoofy

imabrat said:


> awhe bby, you still love me anyway. <3
> 
> 
> 
> hey mister, post a pic and maybe i'll comment. maybe.


im going to upload my '09 WDW Trip pics soon


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> im going to upload my '09 WDW Trip pics soon



you should!!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

MrsSparrow.. said:


> Gorgeous photos everyone. I need to get round to commenting them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sian, is that THE dress?  I love the colour, and you look gorgeous too!
> And ahh, that florida photo makes me ache to go back
> 
> 
> Anyway, haven't been on in so long. Thought I'd remind everyone of who I am, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A weird webcamy photo taken two weeks back.



Nope, not THE dress.  This one is though:





And Ashleigh, you look fabulous.  You're unbelievably gorgeous 



PosessedEeyore said:


> okay thanks
> 
> its huge, because I'm to lazy to resize it. I'm the one on the right
> Its a totally posed picture but whatever



Very pretty, Sophie 



imabrat said:


>



Sonya, i L.O.V.E your hair.  You're beautiful 



JulielovesDisney said:


> *Very pretty Sian!! I loove the dress! *
> 
> Sorry, I don't know your name, but you're gorgeous!! I like your hair =)
> 
> 
> I love your glasses Sophie! You're very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!
> You're gorgeous Sonya!



Thanks Julie.


----------



## bananda

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Nope, not THE dress.  This one is though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ashleigh, you look fabulous.  You're unbelievably gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty, Sophie
> 
> 
> 
> Sonya, i L.O.V.E your hair.  You're beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Julie.



i love that dress. it really suits you


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Thanks Amanda


----------



## saratogadreamin09

nk2coolol said:


> everyone is so pretty but how come nobody commented on my pics?



I feel your pain, nobody ever comments on mine either.

People comment on their friends pictures, and thats really it USUALLLY


----------



## saratogadreamin09

nk2coolol said:


> im afraid to post pics but here they are anyway ahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know i look like im about 5 yo.



haha I love the second one, very pretty


----------



## Super

You all live in such nice houses and have braces etc. Wealthy brats lol


----------



## CrazyChik

Super said:


> You all live in such nice houses and have braces etc. Wealthy brats lol



Wth?
I am neither wealthy or a brat thanks.


----------



## KidGoofy

Super said:


> You all live in such nice houses and have braces etc. Wealthy brats lol


I live in an old house that we got for cheap and I am middle class...never had braces. So boo yah.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

I live in a nice house, luckily.  And I have had braces.  They're not a good thing ya know xD.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Super said:


> You all live in such nice houses and have braces etc. Wealthy brats lol


That was random. It's funny because nobody talks about that kind of stuff here, because nobody cares. 

Sonya, WOW. I love you hair! Mine looks about the same when it's really short, but when it's long, it's just blah. I can get it nice looking if I want to, but I certainly can't just roll out of bed and have gorgeous curls. Lucky you.


----------



## CrazySteph

Got some Pics from my New Disney Trip 
Meeting Rachel!  (minniemouse440044)





Meeting Tom (KidGoofy)





All 3 of us!





Me, Skyler and My sister. 





Skyler and I waiting for It's Tough to be a Bug. 





Meeting Woody and Buzz. 





On Everest! 





theres more.. I'll post them later. I'm making Mac and Cheese right now lol


----------



## PurpleDucky

Oh poor Steph, Tom was right, you weren't kidding about being short XD
great pictures


----------



## CrazySteph

PurpleDucky said:


> Oh poor Steph, Tom was right, you weren't kidding about being short XD
> great pictures



Thanks. lol haha I don't know why it was such a surprise to him! I told him exactly how tall (or short lol) I was but for some odd reason, he thought I was taller.


----------



## PurpleDucky

Tom's mildly retarded, let it slide 
(he'll probably kill me for saying that, hahah)


----------



## Smiley.Socks

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Ahhh. It looks smudgey :/


Very pretty Nicole.
You look alot like my friend Holly. 



wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Looking good .
> 
> 
> Some new pics of me:
> Trying to find a prom dress (It was two sizes to big, i was trying to keep it up xD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney. October 2008. (Obviously im the one in the red shorts . The little boy is my brother.)


Very pretty Sian.
That dress is very.. uh.. pink. 


MrsSparrow.. said:


> Gorgeous photos everyone. I need to get round to commenting them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sian, is that THE dress?  I love the colour, and you look gorgeous too!
> And ahh, that florida photo makes me ache to go back
> 
> 
> Anyway, haven't been on in so long. Thought I'd remind everyone of who I am, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A weird webcamy photo taken two weeks back.


ASHLEIGH! 
You're stunning hon. 
I love your hair.


PosessedEeyore said:


> okay thanks
> 
> its huge, because I'm to lazy to resize it. I'm the one on the right
> Its a totally posed picture but whatever


Very pretty Sofeh.


imabrat said:


>


I love your hair Sonya.


wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Nope, not THE dress.  This one is though:


Ah, that dress is gorgeous!


CrazySteph said:


> Got some Pics from my New Disney Trip
> Meeting Rachel!  (minniemouse440044)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Tom (KidGoofy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 3 of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, Skyler and My sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler and I waiting for It's Tough to be a Bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Woody and Buzz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Everest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more.. I'll post them later. I'm making Mac and Cheese right now lol



Very pretty, and it looks like you had a great time meeting Tom and Rachel.


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> Got some Pics from my New Disney Trip
> Meeting Rachel!  (minniemouse440044)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Tom (KidGoofy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 3 of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, Skyler and My sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler and I waiting for It's Tough to be a Bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Woody and Buzz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Everest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more.. I'll post them later. I'm making Mac and Cheese right now lol



Fun times...and the pic of all 3 of us, I completely look like a mess but Im ok with it...lol. And skyler is frickin hilarious, get him an account soon...lol



CrazySteph said:


> Thanks. lol haha I don't know why it was such a surprise to him! I told him exactly how tall (or short lol) I was but for some odd reason, he thought I was taller.



Because usually girls in Disney are giants...and seeing a girl my age that short surprised me...lol



PurpleDucky said:


> Tom's mildly retarded, let it slide
> (he'll probably kill me for saying that, hahah)



 I wish there was a thumbs down smily


----------



## Cinderelli16

CrazySteph said:


> Got some Pics from my New Disney Trip
> Meeting Rachel!  (minniemouse440044)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Tom (KidGoofy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 3 of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, Skyler and My sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler and I waiting for It's Tough to be a Bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Woody and Buzz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Everest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more.. I'll post them later. I'm making Mac and Cheese right now lol



Awe these are such cute pictures! 
I love the one with you, Tom & Rach, it's a great picture . You know what would make it even better though? If I was in it. lol jk 
Looks like you had tons of fun.


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> Fun times...and the pic of all 3 of us, I completely look like a mess but Im ok with it...lol. And skyler is frickin hilarious, get him an account soon...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Because usually girls in Disney are giants...and seeing a girl my age that short surprised me...lol
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there was a thumbs down smily



hehe


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> Got some Pics from my New Disney Trip
> Meeting Rachel!  (minniemouse440044)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Tom (KidGoofy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 3 of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, Skyler and My sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler and I waiting for It's Tough to be a Bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Woody and Buzz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Everest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more.. I'll post them later. I'm making Mac and Cheese right now lol



ahhhh i love it! i think one of them is going to be my facebook default!





KidGoofy said:


> *Fun times...and the pic of all 3 of us, I completely look like a mess but Im ok with it...lol. And skyler is frickin hilarious, get him an account soon...lol*
> 
> 
> 
> Because usually girls in Disney are giants...and seeing a girl my age that short surprised me...lol
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there was a thumbs down smily



tom who cares if your a mess, it was like 100 degrees hahah.. and yeah get skylar an account! he was so funny!! haha





Cinderelli16 said:


> Awe these are such cute pictures!
> I love the one with you, Tom & Rach, it's a great picture . You know what would make it even better though? If I was in it. lol jk
> Looks like you had tons of fun.




and kayla, i wish you were there


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> ahhhh i love it! i think one of them is going to be my facebook default!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tom who cares if your a mess, it was like 100 degrees hahah.. and yeah get skylar an account! he was so funny!! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and kayla, i wish you were there



Some day Rach!


----------



## CrazySteph

KidGoofy said:


> Fun times...and the pic of all 3 of us, I completely look like a mess but Im ok with it...lol. And skyler is frickin hilarious, get him an account soon...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Because usually girls in Disney are giants...and seeing a girl my age that short surprised me...lol



..Girls in Disney are giants? what??? lol You're weird.. 



Cinderelli16 said:


> Awe these are such cute pictures!
> I love the one with you, Tom & Rach, it's a great picture . You know what would make it even better though? If I was in it. lol jk
> Looks like you had tons of fun.



don't say Jk cause its true. I wish you were there!! We get along so great lol haha ooh kayla.. I love our venting times. aww I miss you!



minniemouse440044 said:


> ahhhh i love it! i think one of them is going to be my facebook default!
> 
> 
> 
> tom who cares if your a mess, it was like 100 degrees hahah.. and yeah get skylar an account! he was so funny!! haha



lol haha. He DID research Disney World yesterday for some random reason..  maybe he wants to join!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

CrazySteph said:


> Got some Pics from my New Disney Trip
> Meeting Rachel!  (minniemouse440044)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Tom (KidGoofy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 3 of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, Skyler and My sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler and I waiting for It's Tough to be a Bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Woody and Buzz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Everest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more.. I'll post them later. I'm making Mac and Cheese right now lol



Looks like it was an awesome trip!! You are soooo pretty Steph! 


Here's me...taken today cuz I was bored and felt like doing a photo shoot..lmao


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> *..Girls in Disney are giants? what??? lol You're weird.. *
> 
> don't say Jk cause its true. I wish you were there!! We get along so great lol haha ooh kayla.. I love our venting times. aww I miss you!
> 
> 
> 
> lol haha. He DID research Disney World yesterday for some random reason..  maybe he wants to join!



*They are...you and Rachel were the shortest ones I saw aroud my age. I guess I'm the only one who notices it...lol*

Get him on here...your family and him were talking abut it


----------



## PurpleDucky

me and my sisterrr. we had to take this picture 3 times because the flash made her all dumb lol


----------



## PosessedEeyore

JulielovesDisney said:


> I love your glasses Sophie! You're very pretty!



thanks Julie 



Princess victoria said:


> Sophie is Fiiiiinnnee! ;]



pshh. thanks doll 



wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Very pretty, Sophie



thanks Sian 



Smiley.Socks said:


> Very pretty Sofeh.



thank you Elz


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> me and my sisterrr. we had to take this picture 3 times because the flash made her all dumb lol


very cute


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> very cute



thankss. my sister is pretty cute when she wants to be lol


----------



## BabyPiglet

Wow Devan, your hair is gorgeous short.


----------



## PurpleDucky

BabyPiglet said:


> Wow Devan, your hair is gorgeous short.



thanks 
i'm getting it cut shorter tomorrow..it's actually too long right now hahah


----------



## princesskelz

BabyPiglet said:


> Caitlin, your sense of style of fabulous!
> 
> New ones from me.


i love your hair! its so curly and pretty! you too are pretty Jenny!



wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Looking good .
> 
> 
> Some new pics of me:
> Trying to find a prom dress (It was two sizes to big, i was trying to keep it up xD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney. October 2008. (Obviously im the one in the red shorts . The little boy is my brother.)


 
Sian your beautiful!


MrsSparrow.. said:


> Gorgeous photos everyone. I need to get round to commenting them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sian, is that THE dress?  I love the colour, and you look gorgeous too!
> And ahh, that florida photo makes me ache to go back
> 
> 
> Anyway, haven't been on in so long. Thought I'd remind everyone of who I am, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A weird webcamy photo taken two weeks back.


wow. your beautiful Ash!!



PosessedEeyore said:


> okay thanks
> 
> its huge, because I'm to lazy to resize it. I'm the one on the right
> Its a totally posed picture but whatever


Soph your adorable! 


imabrat said:


>


lookin good Sonya



CrazySteph said:


> Got some Pics from my New Disney Trip
> Meeting Rachel! (minniemouse440044)
> 
> 
> Meeting Tom (KidGoofy)
> 
> 
> All 3 of us!
> 
> 
> Me, Skyler and My sister.
> 
> 
> Skyler and I waiting for It's Tough to be a Bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Woody and Buzz.
> 
> 
> On Everest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more.. I'll post them later. I'm making Mac and Cheese right now lol


So pretty! 


PurpleDucky said:


> me and my sisterrr. we had to take this picture 3 times because the flash made her all dumb lol


beautiful


JulielovesDisney said:


> Looks like it was an awesome trip!! You are soooo pretty Steph!
> 
> 
> Here's me...taken today cuz I was bored and felt like doing a photo shoot..lmao


new haircut? idk your hair looks shorter. very pretty Julie!





its been awile since i have posted a picture!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

princesskelz said:


> i love your hair! its so curly and pretty! you too are pretty Jenny!
> 
> 
> 
> Sian your beautiful!
> 
> wow. your beautiful Ash!!
> 
> 
> Soph your adorable!
> 
> lookin good Sonya
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> beautiful
> 
> *new haircut? idk your hair looks shorter. very pretty Julie!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been awile since i have posted a picture!



No, I think it's just the way it's laying. 
And thank you!

I adore your picture! You're gorgeous!


----------



## Cinderelli16

CrazySteph said:


> ..Girls in Disney are giants? what??? lol You're weird..
> 
> 
> 
> *don't say Jk cause its true. I wish you were there!! We get along so great lol haha ooh kayla.. I love our venting times. aww I miss you!*
> 
> 
> lol haha. He DID research Disney World yesterday for some random reason..  maybe he wants to join!



I wish I was there too, it would have been a lot of fun. Ahah our venting times are great, I miss you too Steph!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Kelsey, thank you so much!  You have gorgeous skin! And I love your sunglasses.


----------



## nk2coolol

saratogadreamin09 said:


> haha I love the second one, very pretty



thank you and your pics were very pretty too. 

i think u are right about the boards being very cliquey and exclusive.


----------



## StitchfansJr

princesskelz said:


> its been awile since i have posted a picture!


I love that picture, Kelsey! You're all like  xD


----------



## cindys_castle2011

This is the kind of picture you get when you swim for three hours and then go ridding around with the windows down.





upside down? okay...





boyfriend<3





my sea lion for Sea World(





they were SUPER flirty (;

AND THE FINALE.... DUMDUMDUMMMM






haha!


----------



## bananda

kelsi, you are beautiful. and i'm jealous of your hair.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Thank you(
but what about my hair? lol.


----------



## StitchfansJr

cindys_castle2011 said:


> my sea lion for Sea World(


I see a secret life picture in the background!


----------



## bananda

its so long and dark and pretty. lol


----------



## nk2coolol

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

nk2coolol said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.



wha?


----------



## Keegro08

Immm back people =D.


----------



## DramaQueen

i'm way too lazy to go back & quote but steph you are sooo pretty and you & your bf are ADORABLE!!! and those pics with rachel & tom are so cool!! you always look so happy! i love it!!!! 

and kelsi (with an i) you are so so pretty!!! your freckles are so cute in the first pic

and kelsey (with a y) your skin is so flawless!!!!  im so jealous!!!!!!!


----------



## bananda

i just looked through my myspace pics and felt like sharing some 

me and the best friend 





we decided to randomly pose in an alley (im in the blue dress)





some of the youth group music team (im in the brown dress)


----------



## Tora Millypoops

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## princesskelz

JulielovesDisney said:


> No, I think it's just the way it's laying.
> And thank you!
> 
> I adore your picture! You're gorgeous!


 


BabyPiglet said:


> Kelsey, thank you so much!  You have gorgeous skin! And I love your sunglasses.


 


StitchfansJr said:


> I love that picture, Kelsey! You're all like  xD


 


DramaQueen said:


> i'm way too lazy to go back & quote but steph you are sooo pretty and you & your bf are ADORABLE!!! and those pics with rachel & tom are so cool!! you always look so happy! i love it!!!!
> 
> and kelsi (with an i) you are so so pretty!!! your freckles are so cute in the first pic
> 
> and kelsey (with a y) your skin is so flawless!!!!  im so jealous!!!!!!!


 
thanks guys
but my skin is not flawless. i threw that picture into photoshop and took out a few marks


----------



## CrazySteph

DramaQueen said:


> *i'm way too lazy to go back & quote but steph you are sooo pretty and you & your bf are ADORABLE!!! and those pics with rachel & tom are so cool!! you always look so happy! i love it!!!!*
> 
> and kelsi (with an i) you are so so pretty!!! your freckles are so cute in the first pic
> 
> and kelsey (with a y) your skin is so flawless!!!!  im so jealous!!!!!!!



aww!! Thank you very much!! I almost missed that post!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

DramaQueen said:


> i'm way too lazy to go back & quote but steph you are sooo pretty and you & your bf are ADORABLE!!! and those pics with rachel & tom are so cool!! you always look so happy! i love it!!!!
> 
> *and kelsi (with an i) you are so so pretty!!! your freckles are so cute in the first pic*
> 
> and kelsey (with a y) your skin is so flawless!!!!  im so jealous!!!!!!!



Haa, this reminds me of when I went to my old school. My basketball coach would always call me "Kels'EYE'" or Kelsi 'with an I" 
But thanks! I actually hate my freckles though, lol


----------



## Smiley.Socks

princesskelz said:


> its been awile since i have posted a picture!


You're gorgeous Kelsey!
I love this picture! :]


cindys_castle2011 said:


> This is the kind of picture you get when you swim for three hours and then go ridding around with the windows down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upside down? okay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boyfriend<3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sea lion for Sea World(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were SUPER flirty (;
> 
> AND THE FINALE.... DUMDUMDUMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha!


You're very pretty. 


bananda said:


> i just looked through my myspace pics and felt like sharing some
> 
> me and the best friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we decided to randomly pose in an alley (im in the blue dress)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of the youth group music team (im in the brown dress)



Very pretty. 

Meh, I haven't posted a picture in a while..




sorry, it's huge!


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Elin is adorable!


----------



## DramaQueen

princesskelz said:


> thanks guys
> but my skin is not flawless. i threw that picture into photoshop and took out a few marks



rule #1) never admit to photoshop lol 
i'll pretend i didnt read that.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

PosessedEeyore said:


> Elin is adorable!



thankya Sofeh.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

lol me...


----------



## STOPxmickeytime

Hey, guys. You're all looking super cute :]
I haven't been on here in. Uh. Months? So I figured I'd put up some pictures.

From a while ago, waiting at a concert with my cousin. I'm on ze left.





Me and my friend at the beach last week. I'm the ginger. :]


----------



## princesskelz

Smiley.Socks said:


> You're gorgeous Kelsey!
> I love this picture! :]
> 
> You're very pretty.
> 
> 
> Very pretty.
> 
> Meh, I haven't posted a picture in a while..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, it's huge!


 Elin is BEAUTIFUL!


DramaQueen said:


> rule #1) never admit to photoshop lol
> i'll pretend i didnt read that.


 
 my bad! 


Tranceptor2K9 said:


> lol me...


Jack is HAWT!



STOPxmickeytime said:


> Hey, guys. You're all looking super cute :]
> I haven't been on here in. Uh. Months? So I figured I'd put up some pictures.
> 
> From a while ago, waiting at a concert with my cousin. I'm on ze left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my friend at the beach last week. I'm the ginger. :]


 very pretty!


----------



## saratogadreamin09

STOPxmickeytime said:


> Hey, guys. You're all looking super cute :]
> I haven't been on here in. Uh. Months? So I figured I'd put up some pictures.
> 
> From a while ago, waiting at a concert with my cousin. I'm on ze left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my friend at the beach last week. I'm the ginger. :]



Pretty

i love what your wearing in the second one


----------



## Shelton123

STOPxmickeytime said:


> Hey, guys. You're all looking super cute :]
> I haven't been on here in. Uh. Months? So I figured I'd put up some pictures.
> 
> From a while ago, waiting at a concert with my cousin. I'm on ze left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my friend at the beach last week. I'm the ginger. :]



Wow, you're pretty! Love your red hair. Me & My GF. I look bad in this pic.





This is what I normally look like when I don't have 8th grade graduation and don't have to get up early and wear fancy clothes.






Sorry for the big size, I'm too lazy to edit it right now


----------



## StitchfansJr

Why do you think you look bad in the first one, Shelton?


----------



## Shelton123

StitchfansJr said:


> Why do you think you look bad in the first one, Shelton?



I think I look kinda tired, because I was!


----------



## StitchfansJr

Shelton123 said:


> I think I look kinda tired, because I was!


You look fine. You don't look tired.


----------



## Shelton123

StitchfansJr said:


> You look fine. You don't look tired.



Thanks  You're pretty, obvs2say.


----------



## StitchfansJr

Shelton123 said:


> Thanks  You're pretty, obvs2say.


Thanks


----------



## Darkwing Duck

yes that says 19mph


----------



## Tinkerbell424

Darkwing Duck said:


> yes that says 19mph



lmao.
that reminds me of that one episode of the office...


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Smiley.Socks said:


> You're gorgeous Kelsey!
> I love this picture! :]
> 
> You're very pretty.
> 
> 
> Very pretty.
> 
> Meh, I haven't posted a picture in a while..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, it's huge!



Gorgeous Elin 

Shelton and Jack, you're both very handsome 




Tinkerbell424 said:


> lmao.
> that reminds me of that one episode of the office...



Pretty Vicky 

A new one of moi  Proof that i actually did do work in school xD






And my Prom Dress.


----------



## Spongeblair

*Everyone here is stunning, anyone got a model contract?*







*Blaireeeee*


----------



## CrazyChik

Spongeblair said:


> *Everyone here is stunning, anyone got a model contract?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blaireeeee*



You're a wee bit cute


----------



## Finn Whitman

Wow, and I thought I was the only Teen in the world to like Disney


----------



## metsluva57

reposts


----------



## Smiley.Socks

STOPxmickeytime said:


> Hey, guys. You're all looking super cute :]
> I haven't been on here in. Uh. Months? So I figured I'd put up some pictures.
> 
> From a while ago, waiting at a concert with my cousin. I'm on ze left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my friend at the beach last week. I'm the ginger. :]


You're really pretty, and I love your hair!


Tranceptor2K9 said:


> lol me...


Very handsome Jack!


princesskelz said:


> Elin is BEAUTIFUL!


Thanks Kelsey.


wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Gorgeous Elin
> 
> 
> A new one of moi  Proof that i actually did do work in school xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Prom Dress.


Thanks Sian.
I love your prom dress!


metsluva57 said:


> reposts



I love your glasses Kelly!


----------



## metsluva57

Smiley.Socks said:


> You're really pretty, and I love your hair!
> 
> Very handsome Jack!
> 
> Thanks Kelsey.
> 
> Thanks Sian.
> I love your prom dress!
> 
> 
> *I love your glasses Kelly!*



Thanks!
[:


----------



## PigletGurl

_*I havent posted in a while soo... these are from my trip.

@ Winnie the Pooh Queue
*_




_*
@ CityWalk
*_


----------



## minniemouse440044

KELLY!
i think you are so pretty
and wanda looks like you had fun! your hair is so gawgeouss!!!


ME FAMILIA and mickey




ohana




sully got a little frisky ahaha


----------



## metsluva57

minniemouse440044 said:


> *KELLY!
> i think you are so pretty*
> and wanda looks like you had fun! your hair is so gawgeouss!!!
> 
> 
> ME FAMILIA and mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sully got a little frisky ahaha



thanks!!!
i love your sunglasses
&& your hair!!


----------



## Princess victoria

Spongeblair said:


> *Everyone here is stunning, anyone got a model contract?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blaireeeee*



lol
i agree with Hazzi.
you are a bit cute. :]

and funny you should ask.....i'm actually goin in tomorrow to i guess "audition" for a photoshoot for an ad agencie i believe. lol.
:]


----------



## Shelton123

Princess victoria said:


> lol
> i agree with Hazzi.
> you are a bit cute. :]
> 
> and funny you should ask.....i'm actually goin in tomorrow to i guess "audition" for a photoshoot for an ad agencie i believe. lol.
> :]



Cool  When you turn 18, please don't turn down the contract that VS will offer you 
 and I'm only half joking...

I have no clue why the red is there, and I didn't try to look angry, but the pic ended up looking really cool





Close up that just kinda happened.





 but I forgot to smirk 





And just a random photo


----------



## Princess victoria

Shelton123 said:


> Cool  When you turn 18, please don't turn down the contract that VS will offer you
> and I'm only half joking...



bahaha. 
i wouldn't dream of it. ;]


----------



## minniemouse440044

metsluva57 said:


> thanks!!!
> i love your sunglasses
> && your hair!!



thanks kelly
and your welcome


----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


> KELLY!
> i think you are so pretty
> and wanda looks like you had fun! your hair is so gawgeouss!!!
> 
> 
> ME FAMILIA and mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sully got a little frisky ahaha



lol I like the one with Sully!! You actually waited that long line to meet Mickey? he had an Hour 1/2 wait when I went! anyways.. you look beautiful as always!!

lol awww and your brother is so cute! haha he cracks me up.


----------



## shellybellypolo

Spongeblair said:


> *Everyone here is stunning, anyone got a model contract?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blaireeeee*


 
Poppin' the collar there Blairith? Lol. Nice.


----------



## BrickyPool

ya all looking soooooo funny  nice pictures xD


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Dang, these TB girls are beautiful.
And you guys are H.O.T, hot. ((; 
aha XD


----------



## nickjonas1221

> Meh, I haven't posted a picture in a while..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, it's huge!



Your very pretty elin. i'm jeaulous


----------



## Smiley.Socks

PigletGurl said:


> _*I havent posted in a while soo... these are from my trip.
> 
> @ Winnie the Pooh Queue
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> @ CityWalk
> *_


Wanda, your hair is lush! 


minniemouse440044 said:


> KELLY!
> i think you are so pretty
> and wanda looks like you had fun! your hair is so gawgeouss!!!
> 
> 
> ME FAMILIA and mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sully got a little frisky ahaha


Very pretty Rachel!
I love the picture with Sully! 


cindys_castle2011 said:


> Dang, these TB girls are beautiful.
> And you guys are H.O.T, hot. ((;
> aha XD


You're really pretty. 


nickjonas1221 said:


> Your very pretty elin. i'm jeaulous


Thanks Sarah.


----------



## nickjonas1221

Smiley.Socks said:


> Thanks Sarah.



No Problem


----------



## I Am What I Am

Me holding my new cd. Don't I look thrilled? XD


PS. I straightened my hair. What do ya think?


----------



## StitchfansJr

Jade, you look so pissed off. ahaha


----------



## ginnygirl102

Everyone on here is so beautiful!!!! 





This is me and my Bestie Emily  I'm the blonde





This is Emily, Brooklyn, and Me


----------



## Smiley.Socks

I Am What I Am said:


> Me holding my new cd. Don't I look thrilled? XD
> 
> 
> PS. I straightened my hair. What do ya think?


Jaderz, you look a bit pissed off, darling. 


ginnygirl102 said:


> Everyone on here is so beautiful!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my Bestie Emily  I'm the blonde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Emily, Brooklyn, and Me



You and your friends are very pretty, Rose!


----------



## I Am What I Am

StitchfansJr said:


> Jade, you look so pissed off. ahaha




By that time I was really aggravated with the camera. That's my "You-better-take-a-good-picture-or-_somebody's-_going-in-the-lake" face,


----------



## telescope




----------



## ginnygirl102

Smiley.Socks said:


> Jaderz, you look a bit pissed off, darling.
> 
> 
> *You and your friends are very pretty, Rose!*



Thanks, Elin!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

So pretty Rosie!


----------



## ginnygirl102

Thanks Jade!!!


----------



## StitchfansJr

I Am What I Am said:


> By that time I was really aggravated with the camera. That's my "You-better-take-a-good-picture-or-_somebody's-_going-in-the-lake" face,





telescope said:


>


Great lighting.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

I Am What I Am said:


> Me holding my new cd. Don't I look thrilled? XD
> 
> 
> PS. I straightened my hair. What do ya think?


Jaderzzzzzz, zomg.

IF YOU TAKE A PICTURE WITH FIGGY...

I WILL LOVE YOU FOREVER.


----------



## I Am What I Am

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Jaderzzzzzz, zomg.
> 
> IF YOU TAKE A PICTURE WITH FIGGY...
> 
> I WILL LOVE YOU FOREVER.




I just need a Figment to take a picture with!


----------



## life of the party

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Dang, these TB girls are beautiful.
> And you guys are H.O.T, hot. ((;
> aha XD


 super pretty 
i love your hair !


I Am What I Am said:


> Me holding my new cd. Don't I look thrilled? XD
> 
> 
> PS. I straightened my hair. What do ya think?


 jonassss <333 


ginnygirl102 said:


> Everyone on here is so beautiful!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my Bestie Emily  I'm the blonde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Emily, Brooklyn, and Me


 looks like fun 


telescope said:


>


 i think you spilled some grape juice on your shirt xD
hehe , bad joke xD


----------



## ginnygirl102

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Dang, these TB girls are beautiful.
> And you guys are H.O.T, hot. ((;
> aha XD



you are so pretty!!!!  You also look like one of my friend's ex girlfriends....haha

Your hair is awesome!!!!!


----------



## imabrat

i <3 summer.


----------



## ginnygirl102

imabrat said:


> i <3 summer.



SOOOO PRETTY, Sonya!!!!!


----------



## StitchfansJr

Sonya, your hair is so cute!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Sonya, you're so pretty!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

imabrat said:


> i <3 summer.



here you go again, looking all gorgeous and everything. gah, lol. XD


----------



## Shelton123

Here's another one






I like the way that one turned out


----------



## bookworm93

I figure for my first one it will be at dis!








sorry it's so big, and my hair is a tad bit longer now.


----------



## metsluva57

Very pretty everyone!!

Re-post, but now its edited [:


----------



## DramaQueen

a few of my all time fave pics with my all tmie fave ppl.










im the white girl with the red shoesies!


----------



## Darkwing Duck

DramaQueen said:


> a few of my all time fave pics with my all tmie fave ppl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im the white girl with the red shoesies!



not gunna lie, that pic is awesome


----------



## StitchfansJr

bookworm93 said:


> I figure for my first one it will be at dis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it's so big, and my hair is a tad bit longer now.


Your hair's so cute! I love your eye color, it's pretty


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Shelton123 said:


> Here's another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way that one turned out



Gorgeous Shelton 



bookworm93 said:


> I figure for my first one it will be at dis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it's so big, and my hair is a tad bit longer now.



You're so pretty Elin 



DramaQueen said:


> a few of my all time fave pics with my all tmie fave ppl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im the white girl with the red shoesies!



Wicked


----------



## PosessedEeyore

I Am What I Am said:


> Me holding my new cd. Don't I look thrilled? XD
> 
> 
> PS. I straightened my hair. What do ya think?



I. Frickin. Love. You.

you just look so pissed, its amusing.
but I do like your hair like that


----------



## saratogadreamin09

bookworm93 said:


> I figure for my first one it will be at dis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it's so big, and my hair is a tad bit longer now.



this is so cute i LOVE your hair


----------



## I Am What I Am

PosessedEeyore said:


> I. Frickin. Love. You.
> 
> you just look so pissed, its amusing.
> but I do like your hair like that




It is amusing

I like it like that too. I'm gonna keep it that way until it grows out some more. It's easier.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

These are all from last night. My friend had a luau party =)

Me trying to limbo...being tall doesn't help in this game..lol





My friend Jena and me. Friends since kindergarten <3





My friends Jeri and Sarah, and me. 





We found some awesome hats lol





One of my BFFs Jessie


----------



## barfownz




----------



## andy.b

DramaQueen said:


> a few of my all time fave pics with my all tmie fave ppl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im the white girl with the red shoesies!



Haha, a token white person?  What?


----------



## saratogadreamin09

JulielovesDisney said:


> Me trying to limbo...being tall doesn't help in this game..lol
> QUOTE]
> 
> haha I feel your pain


----------



## bookworm93

StitchfansJr said:


> Your hair's so cute! I love your eye color, it's pretty





wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> You're so pretty Elin





saratogadreamin09 said:


> this is so cute i LOVE your hair



Thanks! =]


----------



## PigletGurl

barfownz said:


>



*sooo jealous of u >.< lol

and hawt :-D*


----------



## Shelton123

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> *Gorgeous Shelton*
> 
> 
> 
> You're so pretty Elin
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked



By gorgeous, I'm assuming you mean sexy 

Oh, and Jade, I know away to make that picture way better...






NOW it's stunning.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Shelton123 said:


> Here's another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way that one turned out


WOW THAT'S HOT.



I mean...ANTM modelthon tomorrow? Haha.


----------



## disneychick2721

sooo.
this is me and my sister. 
im the wonderful looking one on the right.
btw i didnt know she was taking a picture,
so apparently this is my reaction when a camera is in my face.


----------



## Shelton123

AmandaSparks730 said:


> WOW THAT'S HOT.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean...ANTM modelthon tomorrow? Haha.



Such accuracy!

I mean, about the ANTM marathon of course  but yeah do you know which cycle it is?


----------



## nk2coolol

everyone's so pretty/cute yall should be in a calendar lol.
sorry to ruin the pretty streak


----------



## KidGoofy

nk2coolol said:


> everyone's so pretty/cute yall should be in a calendar lol.
> sorry to ruin the pretty streak


Very Pretty...and if you are wondering why I am up so early. Its because I'm going to a thing called Boys State and the are making us leave unnecesarily early


----------



## bookworm93

Shelton123 said:


> Such accuracy!
> 
> I mean, about the ANTM marathon of course  but yeah do you know which cycle it is?



Sorry to but in, But i think it's cycle 6


----------



## life of the party

nk2coolol said:


> everyone's so pretty/cute yall should be in a calendar lol.
> sorry to ruin the pretty streak


 are those your real eye lashes!
they are sooo long !


JulielovesDisney said:


> These are all from last night. My friend had a luau party =)
> 
> Me trying to limbo...being tall doesn't help in this game..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Jena and me. Friends since kindergarten <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friends Jeri and Sarah, and me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found some awesome hats lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my BFFs Jessie


 NANA IS BEAUTIFUL 



disneychick2721 said:


> sooo.
> this is me and my sister.
> im the wonderful looking one on the right.
> btw i didnt know she was taking a picture,
> so apparently this is my reaction when a camera is in my face.


 
haha my dis crush is beautious!


----------



## disneychick2721

life of the party said:


> are those your real eye lashes!
> they are sooo long !
> 
> NANA IS BEAUTIFUL
> 
> 
> 
> *haha my dis crush is beautious!*



thank you dis crush.
xD


----------



## Princess victoria

Me in My Loverly Brand New Jonas Brothers World Tour 2009 Shirt!!! :]




haha.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Princess victoria said:


> Me in My Loverly Brand New Jonas Brothers World Tour 2009 Shirt!!! :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha.




Gorgeousness! Also you look really  nice too! XD 

Naw I'm kidding. You are gorgeous! 

And I am so in love with your shirt! How much was it?


----------



## Princess victoria

I Am What I Am said:


> Gorgeousness! Also you look really  nice too! XD
> 
> Naw I'm kidding. You are gorgeous!
> 
> And I am so in love with your shirt! How much was it?



Thanksies. :]
i think 40$


----------



## I Am What I Am

Princess victoria said:


> Thanksies. :]
> i think 40$




I'm gonna need some SERIOUS cash! Luckly, my birthday is 2 weeks later so I might get some money!


----------



## Princess victoria

I Am What I Am said:


> I'm gonna need some SERIOUS cash! Luckly, my birthday is 2 weeks later so I might get some money!



yea...but me and my friend put our cash together and bought the shirts at the same time and we had exactly the amount.
haha


----------



## Spongeblair

Princess victoria said:


> Me in My Loverly Brand New Jonas Brothers World Tour 2009 Shirt!!! :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha.


*
Nice pic, not so nice shirt  lol I prefer Miley. I'm gonna see her in December woo.*


----------



## Princess victoria

Spongeblair said:


> *
> Nice pic, not so nice shirt  lol I prefer Miley. I'm gonna see her in December woo.*



thanks! :]
oh well i don't like miley so we're even :]
lol
oh and she was at the concert last night.


----------



## ginnygirl102

NANA you're so beautiful  and SO ARE ALL OF THE DISers!!  We seriously need to do a calendar or something 





Ok this is a dress I'm wearing on my cruise in November


----------



## bookworm93

That dress looks awesome on you.


----------



## metsluva57

ginnygirl102 said:


> NANA you're so beautiful  and SO ARE ALL OF THE DISers!!  We seriously need to do a calendar or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok this is a dress I'm wearing on my cruise in November



I LOVE your dress! 
Very pretty.
[:


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Shelton123 said:


> Such accuracy!
> 
> I mean, about the ANTM marathon of course  but yeah do you know which cycle it is?


Cycle 6 this week, Cycle 10 next week.

Ahh, long live Jade! The undiscovered supermodel!


----------



## 3mtn-kate

i haven't added pics on here in forever so some of these are kind of old

me and my brother





ohh various fun with my webcam


----------



## nk2coolol

KidGoofy said:


> Very Pretty...and if you are wondering why I am up so early. Its because I'm going to a thing called Boys State and the are making us leave unnecesarily early



thank you, and im sorry you had to get up so early 



life of the party said:


> *are those your real eye lashes!
> they are sooo long !* NANA IS BEAUTIFUL
> 
> 
> 
> haha my dis crush is beautious!



yes, lol those are my real lashes!


----------



## minniemouse440044

on zee left!






these are sorta old :]
haha


----------



## ginnygirl102

bookworm93 said:


> That dress looks awesome on you.






metsluva57 said:


> I LOVE your dress!
> Very pretty.
> [:



Well thank yall!!!!


----------



## metsluva57

3mtn-kate said:


> i haven't added pics on here in forever so some of these are kind of old
> 
> me and my brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohh various fun with my webcam



Very pretty!!
I love the last one!!



minniemouse440044 said:


> on zee left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are sorta old :]
> haha



Pretty!


----------



## I Am What I Am

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Cycle 6 this week, Cycle 10 next week.
> 
> *Ahh, long live Jade! The undiscovered supermodel!*



 Aww. Stop! 


Long live everyone here! The other (I'm supposing) undiscovered supermodels!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Shelton123 said:


> By gorgeous, I'm assuming you mean sexy
> 
> Oh, and Jade, I know away to make that picture way better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW it's stunning.


----------



## ginnygirl102

^^^ Pahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

3mtn-kate said:


> i haven't added pics on here in forever so some of these are kind of old
> 
> me and my brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohh various fun with my webcam



Aww, gorgeous photos .  You're brother is soooo cute .  And you look fantastic 



Everyone is looking so good.  Now to show you lot how bad photos can get. And people's looks aswell xD


----------



## minniemouse440044

metsluva57 said:


> Very pretty!!
> I love the last one!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!



thknka kelly!!


----------



## Rayxxo

Haven't posted in a while! <3


----------



## Rayxxo

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Dang, these TB girls are beautiful.
> And you guys are H.O.T, hot. ((;
> aha XD


You are gorgeous!



nk2coolol said:


> everyone's so pretty/cute yall should be in a calendar lol.
> sorry to ruin the pretty streak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!!



I really like these pictures!
Cute


----------



## 3mtn-kate

metsluva57 said:


> Very pretty!!
> I love the last one!!





wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Aww, gorgeous photos .  You're brother is soooo cute .  And you look fantastic




Thanks


----------



## _Twinks&Spinks_

diana & i.
my mejor amiga 
btw, i'm on the left.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

_Twinks&Spinks_ said:


> diana & i.
> my mejor amiga
> btw, i'm on the left.



Verrry pretty!


----------



## DramaQueen

dang so many gorgeous pics!
im always too dang lazy to quote all of them but seriously every is so cute/gorgeous/handsome!! 


here are pics from my saturday night, we went downtown to toronto hoping to find some celebs.....none. (sad face lol)













my eyebrow looks a mess? lol


----------



## BabyPiglet

Caitlin, you're gorgeous as always. Don't feel bad about the eyebrow thing, mine aren't cooperating lately either.


----------



## imabrat

BabyPiglet said:


> Caitlin, you're gorgeous as always. Don't feel bad about the eyebrow thing, mine aren't cooperating lately either.



Uh, mine too. I take pre-natal vitamins to make my hair grow faster, and they give me great energy, but ugh they make my eyebrows grow so fast! Seriously, I have to pluck them evrey couple of days. It's annoying.


----------



## BabyPiglet

imabrat said:


> Uh, mine too. I take pre-natal vitamins to make my hair grow faster, and they give me great energy, but ugh they make my eyebrows grow so fast! Seriously, I have to pluck them evrey couple of days. It's annoying.


Ughh. I hate plucking eyebrows. Why are women the only ones that have to do it? So unfair!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

fresh off the press! lol

Smile





Me and my model-esque pose..haha





Goofyy










(it's been a boring day..needless to say..lol)


----------



## PurpleDucky

CastawayJ said:


> we care but we don't have to so we act like we dont



that actually makes sense XD


----------



## PigletGurl

*Very pretty everyone! Too lazy to quote lol *


----------



## BabyPiglet

...I think my post disappeared?


----------



## imabrat

BabyPiglet said:


> ...I think my post disappeared?



Yes, and Josh's. Hmmmm...


----------



## BabyPiglet

imabrat said:


> Yes, and Josh's. Hmmmm...


Uhm, it wasn't even about anything bad? We were talking about eyebrows, jesus. Ugh.


----------



## Pearls

blonde?





brunette??





both???



eehehhehehehee.


----------



## PurpleDucky

BabyPiglet said:


> Uhm, it wasn't even about anything bad? We were talking about eyebrows, jesus. Ugh.



i said the other word for butt and it apparently makes the whole thing go away. -_-


----------



## CastawayJ

PurpleDucky said:


> i said the other word for butt and it apparently makes the whole thing go away. -_-


both are here on my computer, but I'm quoting so it all stays


----------



## bookworm93

I think this is from our schools snowcoming from march


----------



## PurpleDucky

your hair color is gorgeous 
i also love that dress, kinda makes you look like tinkerbelle!


----------



## bookworm93

thank you =]

i never thought about my dress like tinkerbelle, but it kinda is...dis inspired i guess =]


----------



## LizSwann32

me and mickey 






me as gabriella in High School Musical 2 at a local theater






me and my friend brianna (taylor mckessie) being sad that our show was closing 





Mirror picture in the dressing room for HSM2


----------



## saratogadreamin09

bookworm93 said:


> I think this is from our schools snowcoming from march



PRETTY


----------



## DramaQueen

LizSwann32 said:


> me and mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me as gabriella in High School Musical 2 at a local theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my friend brianna (taylor mckessie) being sad that our show was closing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror picture in the dressing room for HSM2



OMG you're so lucky you got to do HSM!!!!!!!!!
you're so pretty!!! you look great as gabriella!!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

bookworm93 said:


> I think this is from our schools snowcoming from march



Very pretty Elin.
I love your dress.


----------



## StitchfansJr

bookworm93 said:


> I think this is from our schools snowcoming from march


Oooh! That's such a pretty shade of green!


----------



## life of the party

LizSwann32 said:


> me and mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me as gabriella in High School Musical 2 at a local theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my friend brianna (taylor mckessie) being sad that our show was closing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror picture in the dressing room for HSM2


 




PigletGurl said:


> *Very pretty everyone! Too lazy to quote lol *


 oh how i miss disney D:




bookworm93 said:


> I think this is from our schools snowcoming from march


so pretty!
i lovelovelove your dress!

your so lucky you got the part of gabriella!
cait: im so jealous of your flawless skin!
NANA is a megga hottie!


----------



## DramaQueen

life of the party said:


> cait: im so jealous of your flawless skin!
> NANA is a megga hottie!



haha thanks so much. it costs me a LOT of money in skin care products, but i think it's so worth it!! so many thanks. all my $$$ spent on ma face had paid off hahaha. i've recently started doing egg facials though which...only cost as much as, well, an egg!....hahaha (yes its as weird as it sounds) 

and agreed with you NANA IS so gorgeousss


----------



## life of the party

DramaQueen said:


> haha thanks so much. it costs me a LOT of money in skin care products, but i think it's so worth it!! so many thanks. all my $$$ spent on ma face had paid off hahaha. i've recently started doing egg facials though which...only cost as much as, well, an egg!....hahaha (yes its as weird as it sounds)
> 
> and agreed with you NANA IS so gorgeousss


 
egg facials?


----------



## DramaQueen

life of the party said:


> egg facials?



lol yup. as i say, its as weird as it sounds. 
you separate the egg white & yolk in diff bowls, then you whisk the whites and brush it on your face, wait for it to dry and wash off, then break the yolk, brush it on your face--your face will look super yellow and freaky, you'll know its dry when you feel like you just got botox and can't move your face lol. then wash it off, and your skin feels soooooo smooth.
it's like a natural moisturizer.
you're going to go try it now i know you are.


----------



## BabyPiglet

DramaQueen said:


> lol yup. as i say, its as weird as it sounds.
> you separate the egg white & yolk in diff bowls, then you whisk the whites and brush it on your face, wait for it to dry and wash off, then break the yolk, brush it on your face--your face will look super yellow and freaky, you'll know its dry when you feel like you just got botox and can't move your face lol. then wash it off, and your skin feels soooooo smooth.
> it's like a natural moisturizer.
> you're going to go try it now i know you are.


I'm so going to try that, too.


----------



## pigletgirl

Ok....this is gross, and you may not want to read, however that is like rubbing e-coli all over your face! I mean, it probably does good things for the skin, but it isn't all that sanitary.


----------



## metsluva57

Very pretty everyone!
I don't feel like quoting lol.

and old pic I never posted-





ughh i hate my hair!
it's usually WAY curlier than that though.


----------



## life of the party

DramaQueen said:


> lol yup. as i say, its as weird as it sounds.
> you separate the egg white & yolk in diff bowls, then you whisk the whites and brush it on your face, wait for it to dry and wash off, then break the yolk, brush it on your face--your face will look super yellow and freaky, you'll know its dry when you feel like you just got botox and can't move your face lol. then wash it off, and your skin feels soooooo smooth.
> it's like a natural moisturizer.
> *you're going to go try it now i know you are.*


 
.. maybe..
xD


----------



## saratogadreamin09




----------



## minniemouse440044

saratogadreamin09 said:


>



this is so cute!
i love your shirt!


----------



## metsluva57

saratogadreamin09 said:


>



Very pretty.
aww is that your little sister in the back? she's so cute!
but that yankee poster has to go ;]


----------



## Cinderelli16

saratogadreamin09 said:


>



Love this pic! 
Very pretty & I love your phone & shirt. hahah


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Everyone is gorgeous!! And saratogadreamin09 (I'm sorry..I'm drawing a blank on your name  ) you're gorgeous! And your shirt is so cuute! 

Meee


----------



## saratogadreamin09

minniemouse440044 said:


> this is so cute!
> i love your shirt!


Thanks I got it at aeropostale last summer



metsluva57 said:


> Very pretty.
> aww is that your little sister in the back? she's so cute!
> but that yankee poster has to go ;]



thank you and thats my little cousin. Not my Yankee poster lol its my cousins, all of the posters in my room are of Derek Jeter



Cinderelli16 said:


> Love this pic!
> Very pretty & I love your phone & shirt. hahah



thanks. that is my new phone I just got like 2 weeks ago. I LOVE it!!!!!!!! I honestly didnt think I could feel this way for a phone


----------



## xox_Violet_xox

seeing as i've not been here in like forever, lets see what i look like now eh? haha

All from prom 
Me and my friend cowie, he's awesome 
Us at prom
Me and my friend ryan
Jenny and me
Me and stu (i have a ridiculous hat on haha)

Jenny and i again
Me and some of my school friends <3
advanced geography teacher in the middle!


----------



## PigletGurl

*Very pretty, Kelly! I've always thought you were older, as I read the other day you were 12 lol 


Cute, saratogadeamin'!

so i totally straightened my hair last night :-D
and then i took a pic of its length ahh i didnt realize it was that long as ive kept it in a ponytail for months lol *


----------



## xox_Violet_xox

^ your hair is absolutely stunning!


----------



## CastawayJ




----------



## Princess victoria

xox_Violet_xox said:


> seeing as i've not been here in like forever, lets see what i look like now eh? haha
> 
> All from prom
> Me and my friend cowie, he's awesome
> Us at prom
> Me and my friend ryan
> Jenny and me
> Me and stu (i have a ridiculous hat on haha)
> 
> Jenny and i again
> Me and some of my school friends <3
> advanced geography teacher in the middle!



you're really pretty!
i looove your hat. :]
and were those guys wearing kilts?!


----------



## PurpleDucky

Princess victoria said:


> you're really pretty!
> i looove your hat. :]
> and were those guys wearing kilts?!



nothing outta the ordinary, she's from scotland lol


----------



## JulielovesDisney

xox_Violet_xox said:


> seeing as i've not been here in like forever, lets see what i look like now eh? haha
> 
> All from prom
> Me and my friend cowie, he's awesome
> Us at prom
> Me and my friend ryan
> Jenny and me
> Me and stu (i have a ridiculous hat on haha)
> 
> Jenny and i again
> Me and some of my school friends <3
> advanced geography teacher in the middle!



You're gorgeous!! 



PigletGurl said:


> *Very pretty, Kelly! I've always thought you were older, as I read the other day you were 12 lol
> 
> 
> Cute, saratogadeamin'!
> 
> so i totally straightened my hair last night :-D
> and then i took a pic of its length ahh i didnt realize it was that long as ive kept it in a ponytail for months lol *



Gorgeous Wanda!! And I'm sooo jealous of your hair!


----------



## Princess victoria

PurpleDucky said:


> nothing outta the ordinary, she's from scotland lol



oohh...that explains it. xD
i didn't see that til now.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Everyone looks great [:

I think I growed up lol.

Me tonight:





Me around this time last year:





And my hair is better


----------



## StitchfansJr

I love your hair, Kody!


----------



## DramaQueen

xox_Violet_xox said:


> seeing as i've not been here in like forever, lets see what i look like now eh? haha
> 
> All from prom
> Me and my friend cowie, he's awesome
> Us at prom
> Me and my friend ryan
> Jenny and me
> Me and stu (i have a ridiculous hat on haha)
> 
> Jenny and i again
> Me and some of my school friends <3
> advanced geography teacher in the middle!



wow you are sooooooo gorgeous!!!!!!!!! i actually really love that hat too!
looks like you had fun!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

StitchfansJr said:


> I love your hair, Kody!



Thanks! I wanna dye it though


----------



## StitchfansJr

nerdylightbulb said:


> Thanks! I wanna dye it though


:O What color?


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Like? :]


----------



## xox_Violet_xox

^ awweeeee so cuteee! 


kody, your hair and eyes are beautiful xD what colour are you wanting to dye your hair?

haha thanks guys  yeah the guys were wearing kilts, most of them were!
over here its like an unwritten law for guys to wear kilts to prom


----------



## cindys_castle2011




----------



## BabyPiglet

Kelsi, your hair is gorgeous curly! 

Robin, very beautiful!


----------



## DarlingDonald

It's been a while since I've put a picture on.
So, for those that remember me, this is me now.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

BabyPiglet said:


> Kelsi, your hair is gorgeous curly!
> 
> Robin, very beautiful!



Oh that is NOT natural curls. haha. Thats after swimming and then adding tons of hair curling serum and loads of hair spray. lol


----------



## ginnygirl102

You're Beautiful Kels!!!!





Me and the Bestie Emily   I'm the blonde 





This is Emily, Me, and Brooklyn in the bathroom at church. haha


----------



## cindys_castle2011

DarlingDonald said:


> It's been a while since I've put a picture on.
> So, for those that remember me, this is me now.



Very very pretty!!(



ginnygirl102 said:


> You're Beautiful Kels!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the Bestie Emily   I'm the blonde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Emily, Me, and Brooklyn in the bathroom at church. haha



Aren't you suppose to be praying in church, not taking pictures! lol.
You are gorgeous!


----------



## saratogadreamin09

DarlingDonald said:


> It's been a while since I've put a picture on.
> So, for those that remember me, this is me now.



pretty


----------



## ginnygirl102

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Very very pretty!!(
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you suppose to be praying in church, not taking pictures! lol.
> You are gorgeous!



haha well it was in between serivces!! haha and Thanks


----------



## DarlingDonald

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## telescope




----------



## minniemouse440044

telescope said:


>



boyyy you are so fynee!


----------



## BabyPiglet

telescope said:


>


Adorable, as always.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

StitchfansJr said:


> :O What color?



I wanna dye it like Ariel's hair color, but I had it like that over a year ago and my mom said I can't do it again... I'll break her down 



xox_Violet_xox said:


> ^ awweeeee so cuteee!
> 
> 
> kody, your hair and eyes are beautiful xD what colour are you wanting to dye your hair?
> 
> haha thanks guys  yeah the guys were wearing kilts, most of them were!
> over here its like an unwritten law for guys to wear kilts to prom



Thanks. [:


----------



## StitchfansJr

nerdylightbulb said:


> I wanna dye it like Ariel's hair color, but I had it like that over a year ago and my mom said I can't do it again... I'll break her down


Ooh. Maybe she'd let you get highlights or something?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

StitchfansJr said:


> Ooh. Maybe she'd let you get highlights or something?



I think what it is that she's afraid my hair will get fried again


----------



## StitchfansJr

nerdylightbulb said:


> I think what it is that she's afraid my hair will get fried again


Haha, I see.


----------



## life of the party

telescope said:


>


 
this is so cutee


----------



## life of the party

here are some pictures from my send off dance
 i look so lost in ALL of them and i have NO idea why
xD


these are some  NOT so lost looking ones haha





me and jenn 





meg me alyssa 





faveee teacher everr !


okay and now the rest i look so confused xD





me awesome teacher, wish i had had him D:  and jenn





me and alyssa 
i look so lost like "why am i here.. why is she holding me.. ?"


not dance pics:





last week of sciencee 
chain of diff people in our grade





i like to edit 














aww guys i miss thiss !


okay that was ALOT of pictures but hey!
you havent seen me in awhile around here!
xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

Haha, great pictures, Kaytee! I like how you're like  xD


----------



## ginnygirl102

telescope said:


>



Wow!!  You are FOINE!!!! haha nice pic


----------



## Spongeblair

xox_Violet_xox said:


> seeing as i've not been here in like forever, lets see what i look like now eh? haha
> 
> All from prom
> Me and my friend cowie, he's awesome
> Us at prom
> Me and my friend ryan
> Jenny and me
> Me and stu (i have a ridiculous hat on haha)
> 
> Jenny and i again
> Me and some of my school friends <3
> advanced geography teacher in the middle!


*
Woo another Scottish DISer*


----------



## andy.b

Short Hair..bad facial expression, but whatevs.




And Megan Fox and I.


----------



## CrazyChik

andy.b said:


> Short Hair..bad facial expression, but whatevs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Megan Fox and I.




eeewww.
 Kidding pretty boy
(but but but Andy tell me the short hair is not your newest cut? =[)


----------



## andy.b

CrazyChik said:


> eeewww.
> Kidding pretty boy
> (but but but Andy tell me the short hair is not your newest cut? =[)


Yeah, it is my newest cut.  When I was cutting it I made it into a mohawk first, and it looked pretty sweet, so I'm gonna do that next time.
And stop calling me pretty boy...


----------



## CrazyChik

andy.b said:


> Yeah, it is my newest cut.  When I was cutting it I made it into a mohawk first, and it looked pretty sweet, so I'm gonna do that next time.



Awhz, I liked your long hair.
Whatever will Taylor think now?


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> here are some pictures from my send off dance
> i look so lost in ALL of them and i have NO idea why
> xD
> 
> 
> these are some  NOT so lost looking ones haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and jenn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meg me alyssa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faveee teacher everr !
> 
> 
> okay and now the rest i look so confused xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me awesome teacher, wish i had had him D:  and jenn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and alyssa
> i look so lost like "why am i here.. why is she holding me.. ?"
> 
> 
> not dance pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last week of sciencee
> chain of diff people in our grade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like to edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww guys i miss thiss !
> 
> 
> okay that was ALOT of pictures but hey!
> you havent seen me in awhile around here!
> xD



AHH I LOVE THESE! YOU ARE SMOKING HOT!

in the one with me and you what am i wearing? and the one under that wthay am i doing? and the last one waht am i concentrating on? hahahha

ILOVEYOU!


----------



## disneychick2721

life of the party said:


> here are some pictures from my send off dance
> i look so lost in ALL of them and i have NO idea why
> xD
> 
> 
> these are some  NOT so lost looking ones haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and jenn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meg me alyssa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faveee teacher everr !
> 
> 
> okay and now the rest i look so confused xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me awesome teacher, wish i had had him D:  and jenn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and alyssa
> i look so lost like "why am i here.. why is she holding me.. ?"
> 
> 
> not dance pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last week of sciencee
> chain of diff people in our grade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like to edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww guys i miss thiss !
> 
> 
> okay that was ALOT of pictures but hey!
> you havent seen me in awhile around here!
> xD



gorgeous, dis crush. 
xP


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

I know it's bleck :}


----------



## CrazyChik

Roxy my foster doggie has a rep for biting strangers, as you can see I completely trust her (she high fives me all the time xD)


----------



## andy.b

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> I know it's bleck :}


It's not bleck. Pretty Robin. 


CrazyChik said:


> Roxy my foster doggie has a rep for biting strangers, as you can see I completely trust her (she high fives me all the time xD)


...Haz...as much as it pains me to say...you look -shudder- nice.  That's the best compliment I can give you. I can't believe I'm even saying something good about _you_.  And yes...this is meant to be nice :/


----------



## CrazyChik

andy.b said:


> It's not bleck. Pretty Robin.
> 
> ...Haz...as much as it pains me to say...you look -shudder- nice.  That's the best compliment I can give you. I can't believe I'm even saying something good about _you_.  And yes...this is meant to be nice :/



Haha. It's okay I know I'm pretty ugly.


----------



## andy.b

CrazyChik said:


> Haha. It's okay I know I'm pretty ugly.


I beg to differ, it's just that if those pictures were a different person's I would've been nicer in the comments, such as somebody who doesn't hurt me with their words, or somebody who doesn't call me a self-absorbed quitter(that was a low blow).


----------



## CrazyChik

andy.b said:


> I beg to differ, it's just that if those pictures were a different person's I would've been nicer in the comments, such as somebody who doesn't hurt me with their words, or somebody who doesn't call me a self-absorbed quitter(that was a low blow).



I called you that?
Not my fault you make such a good cyber punch bag.
xD


----------



## life of the party

StitchfansJr said:


> Haha, great pictures, Kaytee! I like how you're like  xD


 
gee thanks xD 
and yes, i do alot ! xD


andy.b said:


> Short Hair..bad facial expression, but whatevs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Megan Fox and I.


 oh andy, you & your megan fox
xD



minniemouse440044 said:


> AHH I LOVE THESE! YOU ARE SMOKING HOT!
> 
> in the one with me and you what am i wearing? and the one under that wthay am i doing? and the last one waht am i concentrating on? hahahha
> 
> ILOVEYOU!


 HEHE GEE THANKS
idk but your glasses are cool xD
idk & i have no idea xD


disneychick2721 said:


> gorgeous, dis crush.
> xP


 aww  thankss girllyyyy!


----------



## BabyPiglet

CrazyChik said:


> Roxy my foster doggie has a rep for biting strangers, as you can see I completely trust her (she high fives me all the time xD)


Why don't you SMILE?


----------



## CrazyChik

BabyPiglet said:


> Why don't you SMILE?



I never smile in photos. I hate my smile. But I smile a lot otherwise thanks.


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> gee thanks xd
> and yes, i do alot ! Xd
> 
> oh andy, you & your megan fox
> xd
> 
> 
> * hehe gee thanks
> idk but your glasses are cool xd
> idk & i have no idea xd*
> 
> aww  thankss girllyyyy!



hey ima text you and call you tonight:d


----------



## minniemouse440044

people say we look a like...?




 love this picture


----------



## Princess victoria

CrazyChik said:


> Roxy my foster doggie has a rep for biting strangers, as you can see I completely trust her (she high fives me all the time xD)



Hazzi you are Soo pretty!
and i love your hair! :]


disneyworldluvr349 said:


> I know it's bleck :}



and you pretty too Robin!
you sort of remind me of a pixie. xD
and don't worry, it's a good thing.


----------



## CrazyChik

Princess victoria said:


> Hazzi you are Soo pretty!
> and i love your hair! :]



Aw thank you 
Haha yeh my hair, it's what I call the 'I don't give a damn' style xD


----------



## Princess victoria

CrazyChik said:


> Aw thank you
> Haha yeh my hair, it's what I call the 'I don't give a damn' style xD



your welcome. :]
i think it looks good.
i can never get my bangs to look like that.
they have a mind of their own
i swear.


----------



## CrazyChik

Princess victoria said:


> your welcome. :]
> i think it looks good.
> i can never get my bangs to look like that.
> they have a mind of their own
> i swear.



My actual bangs that were cut in by the hairdresser are the normal straight across your whole forehead ones. I invented my side bangs because my actual bangs were getting really thin and they looked like curtains. My side bangs do not always fully co-operate with me xD


----------



## Princess victoria

CrazyChik said:


> My actual bangs that were cut in by the hairdresser are the normal straight across your whole forehead ones. I invented my side bangs because my actual bangs were getting really thin and they looked like curtains. My side bangs do not always fully co-operate with me xD



Oh really?
lol
see mine are getting to long so they won't do the swooshy thing like before.
but, they never cooperated then.


----------



## CrazyChik

Princess victoria said:


> Oh really?
> lol
> see mine are getting to long so they won't do the swooshy thing like before.
> but, they never cooperated then.



I love your bangs  I love the swooshy thing and from the last pics I remember you showing yours did it perfectly xD


----------



## Princess victoria

CrazyChik said:


> I love your bangs  I love the swooshy thing and from the last pics I remember you showing yours did it perfectly xD



aww thanks. :]

but, now i have to pin them like that with bobby pins. xD
i really need a haircut.
and when i do imma get shorter layers.
my layers right now are kinda blaahh.


----------



## CrazyChik

Princess victoria said:


> aww thanks. :]
> 
> but, now i have to pin them like that with bobby pins. xD
> i really need a haircut.
> and when i do imma get shorter layers.
> my layers right now are kinda blaahh.



My layers have died. I'm that failure of a girl who really doesn't care about her hair or make-up.
xD


----------



## Princess victoria

CrazyChik said:


> My layers have died. I'm that failure of a girl who really doesn't care about her hair or make-up.
> xD



aww.
lol
xD
acutally that would be my mother. 0_o


----------



## CrazyChik

Princess victoria said:


> aww.
> lol
> xD
> acutally that would be my mother. 0_o




My mom is forever trying to teach me how to apply eyeliner properly. Pish posh it looks fine to me lolz.


----------



## Princess victoria

CrazyChik said:


> My mom is forever trying to teach me how to apply eyeliner properly. Pish posh it looks fine to me lolz.



haha...my mom is constantly telling
"you don't need make-up"
we're going to the grocery store
"Stop putting on make-up!"
lol


----------



## CrazyChik

Princess victoria said:


> haha...my mom is constantly telling
> "you don't need make-up"
> we're going to the grocery store
> "Stop putting on make-up!"
> lol



My mum says you don't need make-up but if you want it at least let me do it.
 She seems to think she's a top artist or something


----------



## Princess victoria

CrazyChik said:


> My mum says you don't need make-up but if you want it at least let me do it.
> She seems to think she's a top artist or something



lol.
yea...my mom only wears make-up to church on sundays.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Princess victoria said:


> Hazzi you are Soo pretty!
> and i love your hair! :]
> 
> 
> and you pretty too Robin!
> you sort of remind me of a pixie. xD
> and don't worry, it's a good thing.


Thanks so much :] That's the first time I heard that!



andy.b said:


> It's not bleck. Pretty Robin.
> 
> ...Haz...as much as it pains me to say...you look -shudder- nice.  That's the best compliment I can give you. I can't believe I'm even saying something good about _you_.  And yes...this is meant to be nice :/


Thanks Andy :}


----------



## Princess victoria

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Thanks so much :] That's the first time I heard that!
> 
> 
> Thanks Andy :}



haha. :]
your welcome.


----------



## nerdylightbulb




----------



## minniemouse440044




----------



## StitchfansJr

Not my favorite, but I like the editing. PS: Glares suck.


----------



## life of the party

rachh!
your so hott i love you 


and allyson!
thats suppost to be written on the BACK of your hand 

i've heard that song like  once and love it 

wake up and smell the break up
something blah blah and fix my make-up
...
i think ?
xD

with an i heart question mark 
written on the BACK of my hand

yeah thats all wrong but still
i heard it once XD


----------



## saratogadreamin09

life of the party said:


> rachh!
> your so hott i love you
> 
> 
> and allyson!
> thats suppost to be written on the BACK of your hand
> 
> i've heard that song like  once and love it
> 
> wake up and smell the break up
> something blah blah and fix my make-up
> ...
> i think ?
> xD
> 
> with an i heart question mark
> written on the BACK of my hand
> 
> yeah thats all wrong but still
> i heard it once XD




wake up and smell the break up
fix my heart, put on my make-up
another mess I didnt plan
I bet you thought you beat me 
wish you look down and see I got a I heart? written on the back of my hand


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

:] Looking good everyone :]


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> *rachh!
> your so hott i love you *
> 
> 
> and allyson!
> thats suppost to be written on the BACK of your hand
> 
> i've heard that song like  once and love it
> 
> wake up and smell the break up
> something blah blah and fix my make-up
> ...
> i think ?
> xD
> 
> with an i heart question mark
> written on the BACK of my hand
> 
> yeah thats all wrong but still
> i heard it once XD



not as hot as you are katie buggg!
but  
GEE THANKS!


----------



## KidGoofy

minniemouse440044 said:


> on zee left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are sorta old :]
> haha



Very pretty Rach...and your friend is hot...lol



_Twinks&Spinks_ said:


> diana & i.
> my mejor amiga
> btw, i'm on the left.



BAss...havent seen you on in forever...hows the bass?



life of the party said:


> here are some pictures from my send off dance
> i look so lost in ALL of them and i have NO idea why
> xD
> 
> 
> these are some  NOT so lost looking ones haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and jenn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meg me alyssa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faveee teacher everr !
> 
> 
> okay and now the rest i look so confused xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me awesome teacher, wish i had had him D:  and jenn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and alyssa
> i look so lost like "why am i here.. why is she holding me.. ?"
> 
> 
> not dance pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last week of sciencee
> chain of diff people in our grade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like to edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww guys i miss thiss !
> 
> 
> okay that was ALOT of pictures but hey!
> you havent seen me in awhile around here!
> xD



Katie is awesome and pretty...and I miss those days too



CrazyChik said:


> Roxy my foster doggie has a rep for biting strangers, as you can see I completely trust her (she high fives me all the time xD)



Hazzi=Hottie



minniemouse440044 said:


> people say we look a like...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this picture



Very pretty and I think I see it



minniemouse440044 said:


>



Very pretty again...you look like you have so much fun


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> Hazzi=Hottie




No Tommy that's you!


----------



## StitchfansJr

saratogadreamin09 said:


> wake up and smell the break up
> fix my heart, put on my make-up
> another mess I didnt plan
> I bet you thought you beat me
> wish you look down and see I got a I heart? written on the back of my hand





life of the party said:


> and allyson!
> thats suppost to be written on the BACK of your hand
> 
> i've heard that song like  once and love it
> 
> wake up and smell the break up
> something blah blah and fix my make-up
> ...
> i think ?
> xD
> 
> with an i heart question mark
> written on the BACK of my hand
> 
> yeah thats all wrong but still
> i heard it once XD


sorrry Kaytee! I didn't feel like writing it on the back. It was hard enough writing it with the opposite hand. XD


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


> No Tommy that's you!



oh I know I am but dont you have another Tom to flirt with now...


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> oh I know I am but dont you have another Tom to flirt with now...



Awh I smell jealousy! You'll always be my Tommy <3


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


> Awh I smell jealousy! You'll always be my Tommy <3


sure...hmphhh until the other TOm comes on...lol

at least I have Devan...lol


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> sure...hmphhh until the other TOm comes on...lol
> 
> at least I have Devan...lol



Well you're both just replacements for Joey 

=O you can't replace me!


----------



## KidGoofy

who says I cant replace you...oh yes I went there...lol. As I recall there is like a 50 to 1 Girl to Guy ratio...lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

KidGoofy said:


> *Very pretty Rach...and your friend is hot...lol*
> 
> 
> 
> BAss...havent seen you on in forever...hows the bass?
> 
> 
> 
> Katie is awesome and pretty...and I miss those days too
> 
> 
> 
> Hazzi=Hottie
> 
> 
> 
> *Very pretty and I think I see it*
> 
> 
> *
> Very pretty again...you look like you have so much fun*



good lord tom haha she has a boyfrand
but thanks!

and psh yes i have fun, im rachel...

oh and i think im gonna post the pic of us standing so far apart hahahha


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> who says I cant replace you...oh yes I went there...lol. As I recall there is like a 50 to 1 Girl to Guy ratio...lol



Sure but there's only one person as awesome as me. And that's me.


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


> Sure but there's only one person as awesome as me. And that's me.


But DEVAN's cooler...oh schnapp...this will totally make her love for me come out more than just friends...lol


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> But DEVAN's cooler...oh schnapp...this will totally make her love for me come out more than just friends...lol


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazyChik said:


>


Im not falling for this trick...lol


----------



## disney100666

This is as recent as it gets since none of my friends uploaded pictures from a party friday. ahah.
anyways, me and my best friends at this like battleship place. I'm the thumbs up person. ahahah.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Nice pics!


----------



## life of the party




----------



## StitchfansJr

ahh, Kaytee! I look so terrible. xD


----------



## StitchfansJr




----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


>



oh my gay!
Why did you put it up!?!?


----------



## minniemouse440044

StitchfansJr said:


>



haha my purple screen cause of 
THE SHOE COLLECTOR


----------



## StitchfansJr

minniemouse440044 said:


> oh my gay!
> Why did you put it up!?!?


I know! xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

minniemouse440044 said:


> haha my purple screen cause of
> THE SHOE COLLECTOR


Creepy shoe collector. 
"He's so fattttttt!" xD


----------



## minniemouse440044

StitchfansJr said:


> Creepy shoe collector.
> "He's so fattttttt!" xD



hahaha
i like girls who have horses and dogs hahah


i thought it said hot dogs,,

HE LIKES GIRLS WHO HAVE HOT GODS!!


----------



## StitchfansJr

minniemouse440044 said:


> hahaha
> i like girls who have horses and dogs hahah
> 
> 
> i thought it said hot dogs,,
> 
> HE LIKES GIRLS WHO HAVE HOT GODS!!



hot dogs. xDD Yes Rachel, because girls have hot dogs.


----------



## minniemouse440044

StitchfansJr said:


> hot dogs. xDD Yes Rachel, because girls have hot dogs.



hahahha

we do hah
NAWTT!!!


----------



## life of the party

omg the shoe collector
D: that was slightly terrifying


----------



## StitchfansJr

minniemouse440044 said:


> hahahha
> 
> we do hah
> NAWTT!!!


I'd be scared if we did. XD


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> Im not falling for this trick...lol



I hate you and the way you ...lol everything.
xD


----------



## minniemouse440044

StitchfansJr said:


> I'd be scared if we did. XD



hahahhaha
the shoe collector was scary!!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

I took this one on the webcame...so it's ehhh. Plus I just woke up xD


----------



## Spongeblair

*me on my balcony:*





*
you guys are hawt!*


----------



## minniemouse440044

Spongeblair said:


> *me on my balcony:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> you guys are hawt!*



cuteee
:]


----------



## CrazySteph

Heres some from the end of school in my computer class. 
I'm the one with the big smile if you dont' know by now lol 




messing around on Adam's computer. 




riding a rollercoaster?




my friend elliot lol




annd from Disney


----------



## StitchfansJr

Spongeblair said:


> *me on my balcony:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> you guys are hawt!*


I love your sunglasses, Blair! They're cool. XD


minniemouse440044 said:


> hahahhaha
> the shoe collector was scary!!


ahh, I know. D:


----------



## EyoreFANS12

meee haha it is a bad quality picture


----------



## metsluva57

EyoreFANS12 said:


> meee haha it is a bad quality picture



very pretty [:
I loveee your hair


----------



## jobrosx0disney

here are some picniked pics :]




im the one holding the camera





thats me and a group of my closest girl friends :] im the one sitting on the girls back lol





im the one with the blue glasses





im on the right.. with the daisy in my hair :]





in on the right





im the blonde on the left lol.. my friend caitlin's kinda creepin' in the back :]





im on the left with my best friend amanda


----------



## life of the party

KidGoofy said:


> But DEVAN's cooler...oh schnapp...this will totally make her love for me come out more than just friends...lol


 
wow i was so confused by your new avatar xD

and haha oh you & devunn <3


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> But DEVAN's cooler...oh schnapp...this will totally make her love for me come out more than just friends...lol



oh please dear


----------



## PurpleDucky

neewww


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

My newest :}


----------



## minniemouse440044

PurpleDucky said:


> neewww



who is pretty?
devan is pretty :]


----------



## PurpleDucky

thaaank youu rachel!
i really hope my mom finds the router, i wanna go on stickaammm


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Spongeblair said:


> *me on my balcony:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> you guys are hawt!*


Very handsome =)



CrazySteph said:


> Heres some from the end of school in my computer class.
> I'm the one with the big smile if you dont' know by now lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> messing around on Adam's computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riding a rollercoaster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend elliot lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annd from Disney


Gorgeous Steph! I love your Expedition Everest pic! 



EyoreFANS12 said:


> meee haha it is a bad quality picture


Very, very pretty! I really like your hair style! 



jobrosx0disney said:


> here are some picniked pics :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im the one holding the camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats me and a group of my closest girl friends :] im the one sitting on the girls back lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im the one with the blue glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im on the right.. with the daisy in my hair :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im the blonde on the left lol.. my friend caitlin's kinda creepin' in the back :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im on the left with my best friend amanda


You're very pretty! You have a great smile.



PurpleDucky said:


> neewww


Gorgeous Devan!! I like your shirt!! 



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> My newest :}



Very pretty Robin!!



Here's me, from the Kenny Chesney concert I went to on Saturday.
Me and my BFF Jackie. I'm on the right. 




On the right again..I was sad the concert was all over..


----------



## minniemouse440044

PurpleDucky said:


> thaaank youu rachel!
> i really hope my mom finds the router, i wanna go on stickaammm



your welcome!


about stickam...
me and katie arnt going on for a while...

hahhaha


----------



## PurpleDucky

minniemouse440044 said:


> your welcome!
> 
> 
> about stickam...
> me and katie arnt going on for a while...
> 
> hahhaha



oooh boy.
what happened?


----------



## minniemouse440044

PurpleDucky said:


> oooh boy.
> what happened?



the shoe collector happened hahha...
some fat guy joined our chat and didnt say anything.
when katie asked if he had a webcam he left and sent me katie and ally friend requests


hahha

and this other pervert was asking weird stuff haha


----------



## PurpleDucky

JulielovesDisney said:


> Very handsome =)
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Steph! I love your Expedition Everest pic!
> 
> 
> Very, very pretty! I really like your hair style!
> 
> 
> You're very pretty! You have a great smile.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Devan!! I like your shirt!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty Robin!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me, from the Kenny Chesney concert I went to on Saturday.
> Me and my BFF Jackie. I'm on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the right again..I was sad the concert was all over..



thanks!
looks like you had fun at the concert! i love the last one, hahah


----------



## PurpleDucky

minniemouse440044 said:


> the shoe collector happened hahha...
> some fat guy joined our chat and didnt say anything.
> when katie asked if he had a webcam he left and sent me katie and ally friend requests
> 
> 
> hahha
> 
> and this other pervert was asking weird stuff haha



you retards XD
that's why you put the chats as friends only


----------



## minniemouse440044

PurpleDucky said:


> you retards XD
> that's why you put the chats as friends only



i dont know how to ahaa...
thats why i like going on yours when you start them. 
i feel safe haha


----------



## PurpleDucky

minniemouse440044 said:


> i dont know how to ahaa...
> thats why i like going on yours when you start them.
> i feel safe haha



i'll start them from now on then hahah
you guys are so silly lol

when you first start up the chat.. it should give you options on the little window that pops up


----------



## PigletGurl

*i love your hair! :-D
*
_*

Robin: cute! love the eyes! :-D*_

_*
You and your friend are both pretty. :-D*_


_*
I'm bored so immma do a lil' timeline here lol *_

_*age 16*_




*age 17*




*age 18 *




_*age 19 *_





_*[i only like the last two haha ;-D]*_
*ughh my hair only became versatile starting august 2008 *


----------



## minniemouse440044

PurpleDucky said:


> i'll start them from now on then hahah
> you guys are so silly lol
> 
> when you first start up the chat.. it should give you options on the little window that pops up



hahah 
okay
devan is now the stickam starter/operator haha


wanda your so pretty!
i lvoe your hair!


----------



## My Wild Love

everyone is soo pretty!
PurpleDucky, I love your hair! haha my hair is pretty similar =P
Julie, you're pretty and you remind me of Hanna Hall from the Virgin Suicides


----------



## PurpleDucky

My Wild Love said:


> everyone is soo pretty!
> PurpleDucky, I love your hair! haha my hair is pretty similar =P
> Julie, you're pretty and you remind me of Hanna Hall from the Virgin Suicides



thanks!
and that's awesome!
i love my hair


----------



## CastawayJ

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I no longer have the half black half brown hair


----------



## bookworm93

half brown half black?

gorgeous pics all!


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> neewww



DEVAN IS THE ABSOLUTE MOST GORGEOUS GIRL IN THE WORLD



CrazySteph said:


> Heres some from the end of school in my computer class.
> I'm the one with the big smile if you dont' know by now lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> messing around on Adam's computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riding a rollercoaster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend elliot lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annd from Disney



You have way too much fun Steph...lol


----------



## StitchfansJr

PurpleDucky said:


> neewww


Devan's so pretty! I love your shirt.  I can never pull off the whole  face like you can in the second picture.


----------



## imabrat

Devan I <333333333333333 the new short hair!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Devan, your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

PurpleDucky im guessing your name is devan. I really love your hair! I wish mine had some curl mine is super straight!


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> DEVAN IS THE ABSOLUTE MOST GORGEOUS GIRL IN THE WORLD
> 
> 
> 
> You have way too much fun Steph...lol


suuuck uuupp


StitchfansJr said:


> Devan's so pretty! I love your shirt.  I can never pull off the whole  face like you can in the second picture.


thanks! i didn't think i could pull it off either but i ended up liking it lol


imabrat said:


> Devan I <333333333333333 the new short hair!


thank youu. straightening is a pain.. i like it better curly anyways


BabyPiglet said:


> Devan, your hair is gorgeous!


thanks 


EyoreFANS12 said:


> PurpleDucky im guessing your name is devan. I really love your hair! I wish mine had some curl mine is super straight!


i love my curls, haha, they're fun. thank you!


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> Heres some from the end of school in my computer class.
> I'm the one with the big smile if you dont' know by now lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> messing around on Adam's computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riding a rollercoaster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend elliot lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annd from Disney






STEPH I MISS YOU!
your too pretty!
ahahha i lvoe the picture of you and skylar haha

so gorgeouss!


----------



## Fatphil32

Sorry for the size.. too lazy to resize it. That's me, my bro, and sis with Thom Brennaman. He's the radio/tv broadcaster for the Reds and called the famous 2007 Boise State/Oklahoma Fiesta Bowl.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

'Quackers' XD You had to have been there. lol





cropped! I didn't think it was appropriate to show the whole thing. lol


----------



## saratogadreamin09

Fatphil32 said:


> Sorry for the size.. too lazy to resize it. That's me, my bro, and sis with Thom Brennaman. He's the radio/tv broadcaster for the Reds and called the famous 2007 Boise State/Oklahoma Fiesta Bowl.



cutie lol


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Fatphil32 said:


> Sorry for the size.. too lazy to resize it. That's me, my bro, and sis with Thom Brennaman. He's the radio/tv broadcaster for the Reds and called the famous 2007 Boise State/Oklahoma Fiesta Bowl.



AGREED!
Such a cutie


----------



## saratogadreamin09

repost


----------



## Fatphil32

Don't do it Katie...


----------



## minniemouse440044

Fatphil32 said:


> Sorry for the size.. too lazy to resize it. That's me, my bro, and sis with Thom Brennaman. He's the radio/tv broadcaster for the Reds and called the famous 2007 Boise State/Oklahoma Fiesta Bowl.



DAMN YOUR SEXY JOHN

but my glowsticks are sexier


----------



## KidGoofy

cindys_castle2011 said:


> 'Quackers' XD You had to have been there. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cropped! I didn't think it was appropriate to show the whole thing. lol


your very cute


----------



## saratogadreamin09




----------



## BabyPiglet

John, your little brother and sister are adorable.


----------



## life of the party

kelsi: your very pretty!
john: ew..



sike (;


----------



## saratogadreamin09

ya know, this thread is very cliquey


why do I bother?


----------



## minniemouse440044

I GOT PLASTIC SURGERY!
i look pretty now


----------



## life of the party

*



*


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn girl you sexy


----------



## saratogadreamin09

VERY CLIQUEY thread

just like high school


----------



## life of the party

saratogadreamin09 said:


>


 
yuurR sooo HAWTT!


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> I GOT PLASTIC SURGERY!
> i look pretty now


 
oh danngg gurlllll


you lookann gud!


----------



## saratogadreamin09

life of the party said:


> yuurR sooo HAWTT!



i think Im taking that as a joke


----------



## KidGoofy

saratogadreamin09 said:


>


Bow-Chicka-Wow-Wow


----------



## minniemouse440044

saratogadreamin09 said:


> VERY CLIQUEY thread
> 
> just like high school



agreed.


----------



## saratogadreamin09

KidGoofy said:


> Bow-Chicka-Wow-Wow



once again, taken as a stupid joke


----------



## BabyPiglet

Look Tara, we're just talking. People have commented on your photos before, so I don't know what you want from us. Just join in on the conversation; don't fish for compliments.


----------



## saratogadreamin09

BabyPiglet said:


> Look Tara, we're just talking. People have commented on your photos before, so I don't know what you want from us. Just join in on the conversation; don't fish for compliments.



Oh yeah because Im the only one fishing for compliemtns. Ive seen sooooooooo many girls post teh same pic at least 5 imtes, Ive never done hat. And guess what? youve never commented on one of my photos, it doesnt surpirse me


Thing is, this whole board is just like high school


----------



## KidGoofy

saratogadreamin09 said:


> once again, taken as a stupid joke


who said it was a joke


----------



## Fatphil32

If we're back in HS [wait, I'm still in it LULZ], then I call being Rachel.


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> who said it was a joke



oh tom stop you're making me jealous


----------



## life of the party

KidGoofy said:


> who said it was a joke


 
some people arent good at taking compliments


----------



## BabyPiglet

saratogadreamin09 said:


> Oh yeah because Im the only one fishing for compliemtns. Ive seen sooooooooo many girls post teh same pic at least 5 imtes, Ive never done hat. And guess what? youve never commented on one of my photos, it doesnt surpirse me
> 
> 
> Thing is, this whole board is just like high school


Oh come on, everyone's posted their picture multiple times. Including you! We're just having fun, seriously. Don't cry, just laugh.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

KidGoofy said:


> your very cute



thanks(




life of the party said:


> *kelsi: your very pretty!*
> john: ew..
> 
> 
> sike (;



thank you ma'am




saratogadreamin09 said:


>



GORGEOUS!




minniemouse440044 said:


> I GOT PLASTIC SURGERY!
> i look pretty now



With or without plastic surgery, your very pretty. lol (



life of the party said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hotttttttttttie( 
lol.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Fatphil32 said:


> If we're back in HS [wait, I'm still in it LULZ], then I call being Rachel.



why me?!?!


----------



## saratogadreamin09

BabyPiglet said:


> Oh come on, everyone's posted their picture multiple times. Including you! We're just having fun, seriously. Don't cry, just laugh.



Ok, I think the most I ever posted a picture is twice. Ive seen the same picture posted by girls5+ times and get compliments from the same people 5+ times.

HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## minniemouse440044

cindys_castle2011 said:


> thanks(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ma'am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with or without plastic surgery, your very pretty. Lol (*
> 
> 
> 
> hotttttttttttie(
> Lol.





woooooww
thanks!


----------



## StitchfansJr

saratogadreamin09 said:


> Thing is, this whole board is just like high school


Most of us _are_ in high school.


----------



## BabyPiglet

saratogadreamin09 said:


> Ok, I think the most I ever posted a picture is twice. Ive seen the same picture posted by girls5+ times and get compliments from the same people 5+ times.
> 
> HIGH SCHOOL


Maybe because most of us are in highschool? I mean, so are you? 

Why are you getting so mad? Just because nobody said your picture was pretty?


----------



## minniemouse440044

saratogadreamin09 said:


> Ok, I think the most I ever posted a picture is twice. *Ive seen the same picture posted by girls5+ times and get compliments from the same people 5+ times.*
> HIGH SCHOOL



defff me.


----------



## life of the party

saratogadreamin09 said:


> Ok, I think the most I ever posted a picture is twice. Ive seen the same picture posted by girls5+ times and get compliments from the same people 5+ times.
> 
> HIGH SCHOOL


 
considering most of us are highschool age, that makes sense for us to ACT like were highschoolers.


----------



## saratogadreamin09

BabyPiglet said:


> Maybe because most of us are in highschool? I mean, so are you?
> 
> Why are you getting so mad? Just because nobody said your picture was pretty?



no, because people only tell their friends their pretty, people practically worship people


----------



## KidGoofy

saratogadreamin09 said:


> no, because people only tell their friends their pretty, people practically worship people


I worship Devan...lol


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> defff me.


 
yah me too
we cant help it if were pretty ?


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> I worship Devan...lol



oh i'm quite flattered


----------



## saratogadreamin09

minniemouse440044 said:


> defff me.



i honestly wasnt thinking you, i have like 3 or 4 people in mind not you. I honestly dont even think Ive seen a pic of you, but maybe im just having a blonde moment




life of the party said:


> yah me too
> we cant help it if were pretty ?



ummm....so many things wrong with that comment


and heres my ego showing....if we're posting pics from being pretty I should have A LOT on here because Im pretty damn beautiful


----------



## minniemouse440044

saratogadreamin09 said:


> *i honestly wasnt thinking you, i have like 3 or 4 people in mind not you. I honestly dont even think Ive seen a pic of you, but maybe im just having a blonde moment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm....so many things wrong with that comment



thanks!! but i do post a lot of pics of myself.
im sorry.....

BUT AWHH
I THINK KATIE IS GAWGEOUSS!!!


----------



## jobrosx0disney

JulielovesDisney said:


> You're very pretty! You have a great smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me, from the Kenny Chesney concert I went to on Saturday.
> Me and my BFF Jackie. I'm on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the right again..I was sad the concert was all over..



thank you 
ughh im jealous i wanted to go to one of his concerts lol. looks like you had funn


----------



## cindys_castle2011

life of the party said:


> yah me too
> we cant help it if were pretty ?



Ha, so true right 



saratogadreamin09 said:


> i honestly wasnt thinking you, *i have like 3 or 4 people* in mind not you. I honestly dont even think Ive seen a pic of you, but maybe im just having a blonde moment



I hope one is not me, but I have a feeling it is.. 

oh well. Everyone on here is gorgeous, and everyone knows that.

This is a 'SHOW YOUR FACE' thread. Lets not get off topic.
Lets show some faces now.


----------



## saratogadreamin09

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Ha, so true right
> 
> 
> 
> I hope one is not me, but I have a feeling it is..
> 
> oh well. Everyone on here is gorgeous, and everyone knows that.
> 
> This is a 'SHOW YOUR FACE' thread. Lets not get off topic.
> Lets show some faces now.



its not you, dont worry


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Let me take my own advise.





my loveeee<3





Sports Banquet(





for some reason I always seem to stick my tongue out.

I will definitely have some new pictures this weekend.
I'm getting my hair cut, yay


----------



## KidGoofy

I love these pics so much


----------



## Fatphil32

Same here Tom.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

KidGoofy said:


> I love these pics so much



Ohhh, I love 'em too! ((;
haha


----------



## PurpleDucky

you guys are so hotttt


----------



## minniemouse440044

KidGoofy said:


> I love these pics so much





Fatphil32 said:


> Same here Tom.



those are quite studly


----------



## life of the party

OMG TOM & JOHN
you  guys are sooo attractiveeeee


----------



## KidGoofy

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Ohhh, I love 'em too! ((;
> haha



the fake glasses make it...lol



PurpleDucky said:


> you guys are so hotttt



its not a first time you told me that...lol


----------



## PurpleDucky

katie i just luuuuv ur butt


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> omg tom & john
> you  guys are sooo attractiveeeee



hawtt


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> the fake glasses make it...lol
> 
> 
> 
> its not a first time you told me that...lol



hmm.. nope, it's not, lol


----------



## StitchfansJr

Kaytee, that's like my favorite picture of you. ever.


----------



## cindys_castle2011




----------



## PigletGurl

*haha all u girls/guys are so hott :-D

my 'kissy' pose or maybe 'retarded' one w/e haha *


----------



## cindys_castle2011

KidGoofy said:


> the fake glasses make it...lol



Ohhhh, yes thats it!! Definitely, the glasses make the pictures. lol


----------



## jobrosx0disney

saratogadreamin09 said:


> VERY CLIQUEY thread
> 
> just like high school



completely agree. im on your side for this one kiddo :]


----------



## footballizlife27

oh hot damn!
tom & john u make me wanna go gay!


but when i loook at katie & rachel i remember why im straight


----------



## KidGoofy

footballizlife27 said:


> oh hot damn!
> tom & john you make me wanna go gay !
> 
> 
> but when i loook at katie & rachel i remember why im straight (;


WOW!!!!!!!!!

What would Kayla think


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What would Kayla think



you love it.


----------



## minniemouse440044

footballizlife27 said:


> oh hot damn!
> tom & john u make me wanna go gay!
> 
> 
> but when i loook at katie & rachel i remember why im straight



oh yeha cause im hawt


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> you love it.


maybe he wont fall asleep when talking to me...lol.jk


----------



## StitchfansJr




----------



## Fatphil32

KidGoofy said:


> maybe he wont fall asleep when talking to me...lol.jk



Talking... haha I'm sure that's all that went on.


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> maybe he wont fall asleep when talking to me...lol.jk


ahahhahah XD


Fatphil32 said:


> Talking... haha I'm sure that's all that went on.



"i said what what in the butt"


----------



## jbcheerchick93




----------



## StitchfansJr

jbcheerchick93 said:


>


Love the sparkly effect! xD


----------



## BabyPiglet

Everyone is gorgeous!


----------



## Darkwing Duck

my head got chopped off in this pic, settin up the drums for a jam session


----------



## DramaQueen

just read through all the fresh summer dramz. 

and i have to say, Katie, this comment takes it:



life of the party said:


> yah me too
> we cant help it if were pretty ?


BAHAHAHA  
I just love you


OBVI have to throw my gawgeous mug into the mix here :

wait for it......

BAM






















QUADRUPLE SHOT!


----------



## minniemouse440044

StitchfansJr said:


>





jbcheerchick93 said:


>





DramaQueen said:


> just read through all the fresh summer dramz.
> 
> and i have to say, Katie, this comment takes it:
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHA
> I just love you
> 
> 
> OBVI have to throw my gawgeous mug into the mix here :
> 
> wait for it......
> 
> BAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUADRUPLE SHOT!




hahahhahahhahah makes my day























pssst all the glowsticks ones are for john ahaha.
since he loves themm.

i had WICKED fun last night ha


----------



## BabyPiglet

Rachel, I love your sunglasses and glowsticks.


----------



## jbcheerchick93

omg glowstickkk  

who didnt have fun last nightt? it was bangin


----------



## minniemouse440044

BabyPiglet said:


> Rachel, I love your sunglasses and glowsticks.



haha thanks jenny!!


----------



## minniemouse440044

jbcheerchick93 said:


> omg glowstickkk
> 
> who didnt have fun last nightt? it was bangin



haha bangin

LOVEYOU!


----------



## Fatphil32

jbcheerchick93 said:


> who didnt have fun last nightt? it was bangin



roflcopter.

Wait until I get my webcam. According to Katie, we're gonna do it all night long.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Fatphil32 said:


> roflcopter.
> 
> Wait until I get my webcam. According to Katie, we're gonna do it all night long.



haha that was so funny.
"john you need to get a webcam so me you and rachel can do it all night long"

hahaa


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Fatphil32 said:


> roflcopter.
> 
> Wait until I get my webcam. According to Katie, we're gonna do it all night long.



Same for me. I don't get my new laptop until mid-July. Then I'll have a web-cam! But I had fun last night. lol.


----------



## jbcheerchick93

Fatphil32 said:


> roflcopter.
> 
> Wait until I get my webcam. According to Katie, we're gonna do it all night long.



oh yes john. as soon as i also get mine. we'll be bangin all night long



minniemouse440044 said:


> haha that was so funny.
> "john you need to get a webcam so me you and rachel can do it all night long"
> 
> hahaa



hahahah you two dirty birdies


----------



## minniemouse440044

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Same for me. I don't get my new laptop until mid-July. Then I'll have a web-cam! But I had fun last night. lol.



haha last night was funn :]




jbcheerchick93 said:


> oh yes john. as soon as i also get mine. we'll be bangin all night long
> 
> 
> 
> hahahah you two dirty birdies




hahahhaa thats us :]


----------



## cindys_castle2011

minniemouse440044 said:


> haha last night was funn :]



And I seriously didn't save anyone screennames, I just thought about that.. lol.
dang, so next time yall are just gonna have to invite me or something.


----------



## minniemouse440044

cindys_castle2011 said:


> And I seriously didn't save anyone screennames, I just thought about that.. lol.
> dang, so next time yall are just gonna have to invite me or something.



haha okay!!


----------



## Spongeblair

saratogadreamin09 said:


> VERY CLIQUEY thread
> 
> just like high school



*Ok if you can guess correctly the"cliques" that 2 of us DISer's are in I will accept your comment. You can guess as many as you want and we will tell you if you are correct (Truthfully)

Blaireee*


----------



## jbcheerchick93

blaireee i love you haiiirrr


----------



## minniemouse440044

Spongeblair said:


> *Ok if you can guess correctly the"cliques" that 2 of us DISer's are in I will accept your comment. You can guess as many as you want and we will tell you if you are correct (Truthfully)
> 
> Blaireee*



i dont think she will answer.
check her vent vent vent thread...

shes left


----------



## BabyPiglet

Yes, she has made her grand exit. I wonder how long it will last?


----------



## DramaQueen

minniemouse440044 said:


> hahahhahahhahah makes my day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pssst all the glowsticks ones are for john ahaha.
> since he loves themm.
> 
> i had WICKED fun last night ha



wooooooah wickedddd glow stick message!!!!!!!!


----------



## StitchfansJr

jbcheerchick93 said:


> omg glowstickkk
> 
> who didnt have fun last nightt? it was bangin


hahaha. tons of fun! xD


minniemouse440044 said:


> hahahhahahhahah makes my day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pssst all the glowsticks ones are for john ahaha.
> since he loves themm.
> 
> i had WICKED fun last night ha


OMG glowsticks! That's super-cool.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Looks like you guys had a great all-nighter! 

Rachel, I love the message in glow sticks. lol.


----------



## Spongeblair

jbcheerchick93 said:


> blaireee i love you haiiirrr



*thanks *



minniemouse440044 said:


> i dont think she will answer.
> check her vent vent vent thread...
> 
> shes left



*Oh ok will do *



BabyPiglet said:


> Yes, she has made her grand exit. I wonder how long it will last?



*I give her 1 day*


----------



## Princess victoria

minniemouse440044 said:


> hahahhahahhahah makes my day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pssst all the glowsticks ones are for john ahaha.
> since he loves themm.
> 
> i had WICKED fun last night ha



hahaha.
Glowsticks FTW
:]


----------



## minniemouse440044

Princess victoria said:


> hahaha.
> Glowsticks FTW
> :]





DramaQueen said:


> wooooooah wickedddd glow stick message!!!!!!!!





StitchfansJr said:


> hahaha. tons of fun! xD
> 
> OMG glowsticks! That's super-cool.



hahhaa thanks alll!!!!


----------



## crazytp93

saratogadreamin09 said:


> ya know, this thread is very cliquey
> 
> 
> why do I bother?





saratogadreamin09 said:


> VERY CLIQUEY thread
> 
> just like high school





saratogadreamin09 said:


> Oh yeah because Im the only one fishing for compliemtns. Ive seen sooooooooo many girls post teh same pic at least 5 imtes, Ive never done hat. And guess what? youve never commented on one of my photos, it doesnt surpirse me
> 
> 
> Thing is, this whole board is just like high school


get a life.


----------



## StitchfansJr

crazytp93 said:


> get a life.


----------



## minniemouse440044

crazytp93 said:


> get a life.



hahaa

so true


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Eh :/


----------



## metsluva57

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Eh :/



Really pretty!


----------



## BabyPiglet

crazytp93 said:


> get a life.


 Wow, that was...perfect. Everything I wanted to say in three little words.


----------



## Damhsa04

Do you think it's time for me to trim my bangs? or fringe for those across the pond..


----------



## life of the party

caitlin: i just tell it like it is 

xD
and super pretty pics! 

rachel: OH MY GHEY
your so hawtt 
love the glow sticks!
im deff buying some soon! 


Fatphil32 said:


> roflcopter.
> 
> Wait until I get my webcam. According to Katie, we're gonna do it all night long.


 
thats not how i meant it!
lmaoo
well, my nickname IS moaner
xD



crazytp93 said:


> get a life.


i agree.
hahaha


disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Eh :/


 
cutee 


and im pretty sure its time for a trim Damhsa04 xD


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> caitlin: i just tell it like it is
> 
> xD
> and super pretty pics!
> 
> *rachel: OH MY GHEY
> your so hawtt
> love the glow sticks!
> im deff buying some soon! *
> 
> 
> thats not how i meant it!
> lmaoo
> well, my nickname IS moaner
> xD
> 
> 
> i agree.
> hahaha
> 
> 
> cutee
> 
> 
> and im pretty sure its time for a trim Damhsa04 xD





oh my gay 
you need to buy some!
then we can have a rave with john!


----------



## PigletGurl

Damhsa04 said:


> Do you think it's time for me to trim my bangs? or fringe for those across the pond..


*
their kinda short. i prefer them down to the tip of the nose, that way it can do the flip thingy haha :-D*


----------



## saratogadreamin09

crazytp93 said:


> get a life.



dude I have a life and a pretty damn good life FYI


----------



## saratogadreamin09

BabyPiglet said:


> Yes, she has made her grand exit. I wonder how long it will last?



I only came back to laugh at what you witches said about me leaving


----------



## DramaQueen

saratogadreamin09 said:


> I only came back to laugh at what you witches said about me leaving



THEN LEAVE!!!!!!!!!
I'm sorry, but if you're just going to come on to create drama and make snarky comments, you REALLY really don't have to be here. 

I said on your other thread that you're always welcome, but honestly, if you're just going to come on the TB to create drama, i'm sure the CB would be a more suited place for you.

you're a nice enough girl, but all of this drama and fishing for compliments you've done lately has really made 'the witches' not really care all that much if you don't post here anymore.


----------



## saratogadreamin09

DramaQueen said:


> THEN LEAVE!!!!!!!!!
> I'm sorry, but if you're just going to come on to create drama and make snarky comments, you REALLY really don't have to be here.
> 
> I said on your other thread that you're always welcome, but honestly, if you're just going to come on the TB to create drama, i'm sure the CB would be a better place for you.



drama just like in high school. and i am definetely not the only one creating drama


----------



## PurpleDucky

saratogadreamin09 said:


> I only came back to laugh at what you witches said about me leaving



I only quoted your post because the witches are conjuring up spells and potions that make snarky people disappear


----------



## DramaQueen

saratogadreamin09 said:


> drama just like in high school. and i am definetely not the only one creating drama



LOL are you KIDDING ME?!?!

you're the one who started this whole thing with your grande exit/complaints about ppl not commenting on how beautiful you are/calling us all witches. 

stop being ridiculous and either come back or leave.


----------



## saratogadreamin09

life of the party said:


> OMG TOM & JOHN
> you  guys are sooo attractiveeeee



your who I was adressing with the over posting of pictures, and then everyone worships you


I'll be honest, you look like most of the girls I know, same hairstyle and clothing. No originality


----------



## DramaQueen

saratogadreamin09 said:


> your who I was adressing with the over posting of pictures, and then everyone worships you
> 
> 
> I'll be honest, you look like most of the girls I know, same hairstyle and clothing. No originality



honey, you REEEEALLY just need to chill.  step awaaaay from the keyboard...
Leave Katie alone, she didn't do a thing to you.
Sorry not everyone constantly 'worshipped' YOU and told you how pretty you were all the time. But seriously, leave Katie alone.


----------



## minniemouse440044

saratogadreamin09 said:


> *your who I was adressing with the over posting of pictures, and then everyone worships you*
> 
> 
> I'll be honest, you look like most of the girls I know, same hairstyle and clothing. No originality



no offence but whats not to worship about katie?
shes wicked awesome.

JMO


----------



## saratogadreamin09

DramaQueen said:


> honey, you REEEEALLY just need to chill.  step awaaaay from the keyboard...
> Leave Katie alone, she didn't do a thing to you.
> Sorry not everyone constantly 'worshipped' YOU and told you how pretty you were all the time. But seriously, leave Katie alone.



ummm...yeah she did. She wrote a pretty damn harsh post about me but then she deleted it


----------



## minniemouse440044

DramaQueen said:


> honey, you REEEEALLY just need to chill.  step awaaaay from the keyboard...
> Leave Katie alone, she didn't do a thing to you.
> Sorry not everyone constantly 'worshipped' YOU and told you how pretty you were all the time. *But seriously, leave Katie alone*.



caitlin(i think thats how its spelled lol)

YOU ARE THE FEMALE CHRIS CROCKER!
iloveyou


hahaha


----------



## DramaQueen

minniemouse440044 said:


> caitlin(i think thats how its spelled lol)
> 
> YOU ARE THE FEMALE CHRIS CROCKER!
> iloveyou
> 
> 
> hahaha



lmao!!


LEAVE KATIE ALOOOOOOONE -cries-

(and yes it's caitlin )


----------



## BabyPiglet

Why are you so obsessed with us, Tara? I know we're awesome, but you don't have to be SO obviously jealous.


----------



## minniemouse440044

DramaQueen said:


> lmao!!
> 
> 
> LEAVE KATIE ALOOOOOOONE -cries-
> 
> (and yes it's caitlin )




haha i adore you.
wait i WORSHIP you




BabyPiglet said:


> Why are you so obsessed with us, Tara? I know we're awesome, but you don't have to be SO obviously jealous.



becasue were popular, sheesh


----------



## saratogadreamin09

BabyPiglet said:


> Why are you so obsessed with us, Tara? I know we're awesome, but you don't have to be SO obviously jealous.



OMG arent you just so funny Jenny


----------



## PurpleDucky

saratogadreamin09 said:


> OMG arent you just so funny Jenny



she is.
that truly was a knee slapper


OMG i just love you Jenny


----------



## minniemouse440044

saratogadreamin09 said:


> OMG arent you just so funny Jenny



not to be rude, but i think jenny is really funny.
you really need to get to know her.
she makes me laugh :]


----------



## saratogadreamin09

BabyPiglet said:


> Why are you so obsessed with us, Tara? I know we're awesome, but you don't have to be SO obviously jealous.





minniemouse440044 said:


> not to be rude, but i think jenny is really funny.
> you really need to get to know her.
> she makes me laugh :]



yeah, well (a) im  not going to get to know a person Ive never meet in real life and (b) she was a real B to me when I first joined


----------



## BabyPiglet

Aw, thanks guys!  

Saratoga, I seriously want to give you a hug and tell you it will be alright. You'll be popular and awesome like us one of these days. Don't worry!


----------



## saratogadreamin09

BabyPiglet said:


> Aw, thanks guys!
> 
> Saratoga, I seriously want to give you a hug and tell you it will be alright. You'll be popular and awesome like us one of these days. Don't worry!



dont worry, Im trying tnot to give my self a chance


this forum is just addiciting


----------



## PurpleDucky

saratogadreamin09 said:


> yeah, well (a) im  not going to get to know a person Ive never meet in real life and (b) she was a real B to me when I first joined



if you don't want to get a know a person on here what's the point of posting?
that's why you think you don't have any friends, because you don't wanna take the time to make any.


----------



## StitchfansJr

saratogadreamin09 said:


> she was a real B to me when I first joined


Just so you know, when I first joined Jenny and I got in tons of fights. Then I matured and now we've became great friends.


----------



## minniemouse440044

i love people.
they make me laugh.


----------



## PurpleDucky

UGH
time to vent vent vent


----------



## minniemouse440044

PurpleDucky said:


> UGH
> time to vent vent vent


----------



## BabyPiglet

Oh well saratoga, so you don't want to be my BFF?


----------



## Princess victoria

Hahaha....all of this is seriously making me laugh.
I mean really....just because we didn't say that you were pretty....
My pictures have gotten ignored before...but, did I complain?
NO.
Jeesh....as I said on the vent thread...such immaturity.


----------



## PigletGurl

l0l0lsux said:


> you know all about that. If I recall you weren't very popular on the boards until this past year.



*what are you talking about? you're new. *


----------



## DramaQueen

l0l0lsux said:


> you know all about that. If I recall you weren't very popular on the boards until this past year.



hmmmmmm a TBer in disguise,i wonderrrr who could it be 

also a)she was joking and b) that's BS because jenny's been around forever, and she's always been popular in my heart


----------



## PosessedEeyore

this thread and that vent vent vent thread have given me quite the laugh. thanks saratoga!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Oh fabulous, cause everyone knows it isn't summer til the damn trolls come back.


----------



## metsluva57

saratogadreamin09 said:


> your who I was adressing with the over posting of pictures, and then everyone worships you
> 
> 
> I'll be honest, you look like most of the girls I know, same hairstyle and clothing. No originality



You don't have to come out and say that. If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it. And it's not like people don't say you're pretty, because they do, and they say it about everybody else.

Just calm down, you don't even know her in real life!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Thank you for the laugh! 

You guys are all beautiful women, and handsome men. 
Sometimes your pictures will get ignored, but that is just the nature of the thread. It isn't because you aren't good looking! If you are worried about it, you don't have to post on here. 

Please get over this :] And let's just moooove on!


----------



## I Am What I Am

OHMGEE!

A hint of a smile! Bahahaha.


----------



## minniemouse440044

l0l0lsux said:


> you know all about that. If I recall you weren't very popular on the boards until this past year.



wonder who this could be....

jade! i love the pictaa!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

minniemouse440044 said:


> wonder who this could be....
> 
> jade! i love the pictaa!!




Thank yaa!

Soo pretty Rach! I love your stuffed Tigger too!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

I Am What I Am said:


> OHMGEE!
> 
> A hint of a smile! Bahahaha.


Jaderzzzz, soul sista 

AND IS THAT JOE'S BEAUTIFUL HEAD I SEE?!


----------



## KidGoofy

saratogadreamin09 said:


> your who I was adressing with the over posting of pictures, and then everyone worships you
> 
> 
> I'll be honest, you look like most of the girls I know, same hairstyle and clothing. No originality



1. I worship Katie...lol
2. Katie is full of originality
3. Katie and I have been friends for a while and she takes time to get to know people before talking to them...if your nice she is nice, if your rude then she's rude
4. Yes there are cliques...but when you get into the real world there are still cliques. You dont see Paris Hilton hanging out with normal people.



saratogadreamin09 said:


> yeah, well (a) im  not going to get to know a person Ive never meet in real life and (b) she was a real B to me when I first joined



You never know who you are going to meet in real life. I met Steph(CrazySteph) and Rachel(minniemouse44044) and I talked to them on here before meeting them in real life. And dont you mean witch



minniemouse440044 said:


> wonder who this could be....
> 
> jade! i love the pictaa!!



Wow Rachel your HOTTT!!!...but I'm HOTTTER!!!...lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

I Am What I Am said:


> Thank yaa!
> 
> Soo pretty Rach! I love your stuffed Tigger too!



thanks 



KidGoofy said:


> 1. I worship Katie...lol
> 2. Katie is full of originality
> 3. Katie and I have been friends for a while and she takes time to get to know people before talking to them...if your nice she is nice, if your rude then she's rude
> 4. Yes there are cliques...but when you get into the real world there are still cliques. You dont see Paris Hilton hanging out with normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> You never know who you are going to meet in real life. I met Steph(CrazySteph) and *Rachel(minniemouse44044)* and I talked to them on here before meeting them in real life. And dont you mean witch
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow Rachel your HOTTT!!!...but I'm HOTTTER!!!...lol*



1.) go meee!

and psh yeah right!

but thanks


----------



## I Am What I Am

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Jaderzzzz, soul sista
> 
> AND IS THAT JOE'S BEAUTIFUL HEAD I SEE?!




Meggerz, My sista from anotha mister


Umm....Part of it yeah!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

I Am What I Am said:


> OHMGEE!
> 
> A hint of a smile! Bahahaha.


Cute!



minniemouse440044 said:


> wonder who this could be....
> 
> jade! i love the pictaa!!




Hahaa cute! Your pictures are very original.




_______________________________________________________________

Me

I dont really like my new hair and the picture is bad quality because of its on webcam.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

I Am What I Am said:


> Meggerz, My sista from anotha mister
> 
> 
> Umm....Part of it yeah!




Joeeeee and Niiiick and Keviiiin and Jaderzzzz. One hot pictureeee.


----------



## I Am What I Am

EyoreFANS12 said:


> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaa cute! Your pictures are very original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________________________
> 
> Me
> 
> I dont really like my new hair and the picture is bad quality because of its on webcam.


Thank you Carli!

Awww I like your hair! You're really pretty too!


AmandaSparks730 said:


> Joeeeee and Niiiick and Keviiiin and Jaderzzzz. One hot pictureeee.


----------



## KidGoofy

EyoreFANS12 said:


> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaa cute! Your pictures are very original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________________________
> 
> Me
> 
> I dont really like my new hair and the picture is bad quality because of its on webcam.


You look beautiful in that pic...nice hair and smile!!!!!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Rachel, are those mickey earrings I see? Very pretty!


----------



## jbcheerchick93

saratogadreamin09 said:


> your who I was adressing with the over posting of pictures, and then everyone worships you
> 
> 
> I'll be honest, you look like most of the girls I know, same hairstyle and clothing. No originality



we all "worship" katie because we're her friends and shes the kind of girl that will stand up for her friends no matter what, shes hysterical and one of the nicest people ive met so far. 



minniemouse440044 said:


> no offence but whats not to worship about katie?
> shes wicked awesome.
> 
> JMO



ITA



BabyPiglet said:


> Why are you so obsessed with us, Tara? I know we're awesome, but you don't have to be SO obviously jealous.



hahaha <3 the ones of us that are NICE to other people are the reason peopel like to join the boards, not to cause drama like CERTAIN people



minniemouse440044 said:


> not to be rude, but i think jenny is really funny.
> you really need to get to know her.
> she makes me laugh :]



jenny is really funny. if you reach out to people and try to get to know them they'll most likely reach back unless they really do not like you



saratogadreamin09 said:


> yeah, well (a) im  not going to get to know a person Ive never meet in real life and (b) she was a real B to me when I first joined



well (a) theres things called meets just for the reason to meet people and (b) get over it. not everyone is going to love you right away



PurpleDucky said:


> if you don't want to get a know a person on here what's the point of posting?
> that's why you think you don't have any friends, because you don't wanna take the time to make any.



ITA 



Princess victoria said:


> Hahaha....all of this is seriously making me laugh.
> I mean really....just because we didn't say that you were pretty....
> My pictures have gotten ignored before...but, did I complain?
> NO.
> Jeesh....as I said on the vent thread...such immaturity.



i didnt know victoria that well before, one all nighter and we already have inside jokes and things to laugh about. if you try to invite yourself into things or at least be ince then people will respond to that


kthanxbai


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

:}


----------



## minniemouse440044

EyoreFANS12 said:


> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hahaa cute! Your pictures are very original.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________________________
> 
> Me
> 
> I dont really like my new hair and the picture is bad quality because of its on webcam.



i hope thats good! haha
thanks!




BabyPiglet said:


> Rachel, are those mickey earrings I see? Very pretty!




YES DOWNTOWN DISNEY GIRL!
ahahah
shanks jennayyy



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> My Yankee cap, and my new haircut... not very good the webcam :{




very pretty robin


----------



## jbcheerchick93

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> My Yankee cap, and my new haircut... not very good the webcam :{


really pretty eyes, even in black and whitee


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

My Yankee cap, and my new haircut... not very good the webcam :{


----------



## BabyPiglet

minniemouse440044 said:


> YES DOWNTOWN DISNEY GIRL!
> ahahah
> shanks jennayyy


 

Yes, I've seen those! I bought a ring that has little tiny mickeys in it; it's so cute.  I'm jealous of your awesome earrings though; they're all cute and sparkley.


----------



## Axel

The Graduation Chronicle:

Immediately Post-Grad, with my "twin". I'm on the right.





Project Graduation, hour 1, general silliness.





Project Grad, hour 6, midnight stand-up comedy at Giggles (with Mark Riley...who is damn fiiiine).





Project Grad, hour 9, bowling at 3:30am, "fat turtle" with Jess.





Project Grad, hour 12, 6am dance party at the Amber Room, with the "twin".





Project Grad, hour 13 and a half, leaving the Amber Room.





Post-Project Grad, aka: hour 41 without sleep.





Post-Post Project Grad, Concord with two of my besties.


----------



## minniemouse440044

BabyPiglet said:


> Yes, I've seen those! I bought a ring that has little tiny mickeys in it; it's so cute.  I'm jealous of your awesome earrings though; they're all cute and sparkley.



thanks!

i got a ring with a mickey head on it and a mickey outline necklace haha


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Everyone is soooo pretty(

I would post one, but I think I've posted every single picture that's in my computer already! 

haa XD


----------



## KidGoofy

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Everyone is soooo pretty(
> 
> I would post one, but I think I've posted every single picture that's in my computer already!
> 
> haa XD


Its ok post them 5 times we dont care...lol


----------



## PigletGurl

*Axel - she does look like ur twin haha! :-D
Carly - awesome hair, love ur bangs, and im a fan of awesome bangs haha :-D
Rachel- awesome pics as always :-D
Jade- yay for smiling :-D
Robin - cutie! :-D*

_*ok well these are from today :-D  
*_
_*it's necessary to brush your teeth before going swimming you know... just sayin :]*_





*before taking a swing.. :-D*





*yay... im flying!*





*who cud forget my awesome hair? haha just kiddin' xD*


----------



## Princess victoria

That would be Moi. :]


----------



## I Am What I Am

Princess victoria said:


> That would be Moi. :]




So beautiful!


----------



## Axel

Princess victoria said:


> That would be Moi. :]



you're really pretty!


----------



## minniemouse440044

wanda i lover your hair 




Princess victoria said:


> That would be Moi. :]



so pretty queen!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Princess victoria said:


> That would be Moi. :]


 I like your shirt! You're gorgeousss, too. 

Patti, looks like you were having so much fun!


----------



## Princess victoria

I Am What I Am said:


> So beautiful!


Thanks Jaders! :]



Axel said:


> you're really pretty!


Thanks.


minniemouse440044 said:


> so pretty queen!


haha...Thanks Glowsticks! :]


BabyPiglet said:


> I like your shirt! You're gorgeousss, too.


it's actually a dress. :]
it's from Wal-mart too!
haha
thanks.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Princess victoria said:


> Thanks Jaders! :]
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> haha...Thanks Glowsticks! :]
> 
> it's actually a dress. :]
> it's from Wal-mart too!
> haha
> thanks.


Haha, awesome! Cheap _and_ cute. :


----------



## Princess victoria

BabyPiglet said:


> Haha, awesome! Cheap _and_ cute. :



Yeppp!


----------



## crazytp93

saratogadreamin09 said:


> dude I have a life and a pretty damn good life FYI


Yeah k.



saratogadreamin09 said:


> I only came back to laugh at what you witches said about me leaving


Really I thought it was because you just wanted to act like a 5 year old? 



saratogadreamin09 said:


> drama just like in high school. and i am definetely not the only one creating drama


And I'm going to marry Megan Fox.



PurpleDucky said:


> I only quoted your post because the witches are conjuring up spells and potions that make snarky people disappear





BabyPiglet said:


> Why are you so obsessed with us, Tara? I know we're awesome, but you don't have to be SO obviously jealous.


Jenny ftw! xD


PurpleDucky said:


> UGH
> time to vent vent vent


Dev, I almost died.


----------



## soccercruiser87

this thread is now closed due to off topic conversations and personal attacks.


----------

